# सामान्य मंच > रहस्य और रोमांच >  ** भुत-प्रेतों की अदभुत और सच्ची कहानियां  **

## xman

दोस्तों मेरे पास भुत प्रेतों की बहुत सारी कहानियाँ है मेने सोचा क्यों न सभी दोस्तों के साथ शेयर करें
पहले मेने सोचा सभी के लिए अलग-अलग सूत्र का निर्माण करूँ
 फिर सोचा १ ही सूत्र बनाकर पोस्ट कर दूँ तो दोस्तों को मेरी सारी कहानियाँ १ ही सूत्र पर मिल जाएगी

----------


## xman

कुदरत का इंसाफ 



रात का अँधेरा चारों और फ़ैल चुका था । रजनी के काले आँचल में चमकते चाँदी के मोतियों से झिलमिलाते सितारे एक लुभावना दृश्य पैदा कर रहे थे । इस पहाङी की सुरम्य गोद में बहती ठण्डी शीतल हवा तन मन को बेहद सुकून सा पहुँचा रही थी । काली गहरी रात का ये रंगीन मौसम हर प्रेमी जोङे को एक दूसरे की बाँहों में समा जाने के लिये प्रेरित कर रहा था । पर प्रसून इस खुशनुमा माहौल में बैचैनी से करवटें बदल रहा था । उसका सारा बदन किसी दहकती भट्टी के समान तप रहा था ।
- माँ ! उसके मुँह से कराह सी निकली - तू कहाँ है । आज मुझे तेरी बहुत याद आ रही है । आज मुझे तेरी बहुत जरूरत महसूस हो रही है । मेरे पास आ ना माँ । मुझे अपने ममता के आँचल में सुला ले ।
वह चारपाई से उठकर बैठ गया । उसकी उदास सूनी सूनी आँखों में से आँसू मोती बनकर गालों पर आ रहे थे । वह पिछले तीन दिनों से तेज बुखार में जल रहा था । और खुद को बेहद अकेला महसूस कर रहा था । आज उसे अपना बचपन याद आ रहा था । माँ की ममतामयी गोद याद आ रही थी । वह सोच रहा था । किसी जादू की तरह माँ उसके करीब होती । और वह उसके आँचल में छुपकर किसी मासूम बच्चे की भांति सो जाता । उसने सोचा । सच है माँ ..माँ ही होती है । उसकी जगह कोई दूसरा नहीं ले सकता ।
वह जी भर के किसी बच्चे की भांति फ़ूट फ़ूट कर रोना चाहता था । माँ के सीने से लग जाना चाहता था । पर माँ नहीं थी । दूर दूर तक नहीं थी । उसने उँगलियों से खुद ही अपने बहते हुये आँसुओं को पोंछा । और रिस्टवाच पर दृष्टिपात किया । रात के 9 बजने ही वाले थे ।

----------


## xman

इस समय वह कामाक्षा मन्दिर की सबसे ऊपरी छत पर था । और एकदम अकेला था । कामाक्षा मन्दिर में किसी कामरूपा देवी की स्थापना थी । जो वहाँ के पुजारी चाऊँ बाबा के अनुसार कामहीनता से गृसित स्त्री पुरुषों की उनकी पूजा के आधार पर मनोकामना पूर्ण करती थी । कोई पुरुष पौरुषहीनता का शिकार हो । किसी स्त्री में कामेच्छा उत्पन्न न होती हो । सम्भोग में तृप्ति न होती हो । स्त्रियों के अंग विकसित न होते हो । आदि ऐसी इच्छाओं को कामरूपा से मन्नत माँगने पर वे अक्सर पूरी हो जाती थी ।
कामाक्षा मन्दिर अजीव स्टायल में बना था । एक बेहद ऊँची पहाङी के ठीक पीछे उसकी तलहटी में बना ये मन्दिर हर दृष्टि से अजीव था । मन्दिर की सबसे ऊपरी तिमंजिला छत और पहाङी की चोटी लगभग बराबर थी । वह पहाङी घूमकर मन्दिर से इस तरह सटी हुयी थी कि मन्दिर की इस छत से सीधा पहाङी पर जा सकते थे । पहाङी के बाद लगभग एक किमी तक छोटी बङी अन्य पहाङियों का सिलसिला था । और उनके बीच में कई तरह के जंगली वृक्ष झाङियाँ आदि किसी छोटे जंगल के समान उगे हुये थे । इस छोटे से पहाङी जंगल के बाद बायपास रोड था । जिस पर 24 आवर वाहनों का आना जाना लगा रहता था । मन्दिर के बैक साइड में कुछ ही दूर चलकर यमुना नदी थी । यहाँ यमुना का पाट लगभग 300 मीटर चौङा हो गया था । और गहराई बहुत ज्यादा ही थी । यमुना पार करके कुछ दूर तक खेतों का सिलसिला था । फ़िर एक बङा मैदान और लम्बी चौङी ऊसर जमीन थी । इसी ऊसर जमीन पर बहुत पुराना शमशान था । और इसके बाद शालिमपुर नाम का गाँव था ।

----------


## xman

फ़िर वह उठकर टहलने लगा । उसने एक सिगरेट सुलगाई । और हल्का सा कश लिया । मगर तेज बुखार में वह सिगरेट उसे एकदम बेकार बेमजा सी लगी । उसने सिगरेट को पहाङी की तरफ़ उछाल दिया । और यमुना के पार दृष्टि दौङाई । दूर शालिमपुर गाँव में जगह जगह जलते बल्ब किसी जुगनू की भांति टिमटिमा रहे थे । शमशान में किसी की चिता जल रही थी । चिता..इंसान को सभी चिन्ताओं से मुक्त कर देने वाली चिता । एक दिन उसकी भी चिता जल जाने वाली थी । और तब वह जीता जागता चलता फ़िरता माटी का पुतला फ़िर से माटी में मिल जाने वाला था । क्या इस जीवन की कहानी बस इतनी ही है ?
किसी फ़िल्मी परदे पर चलती फ़िल्म । शो शुरू । फ़िल्म शुरू । शो खत्म । फ़िल्म खत्म ।
वह पिछले आठ दिनों से कामाक्षा में रुका हुआ था । और शायद बेमकसद ही यहाँ आया था । अब तो उसे लगने लगा था । उसकी जिन्दगी ही बेमकसद थी । क्या मकसद है ? इस जिन्दगी का ?
ओमियो तारा की कैद में बिताये जीवन के 6 महीनों ने उसकी सोच ही बदल दी थी । उसे लगा । सब कुछ बेकार है । सब कुछ । सत्य शायद कुछ भी नहीं है । और कहीं भी नहीं है । वह 3 आसमान तक पहुँच रखने वाला योगी था । हजारों लोकों में स्वेच्छा से आता जाता था । पर इससे क्या हासिल हुआ था ? कुछ भी तो नहीं ।
ये ठीक ऐसा ही था । जैसे प्रथ्वी के धन कुबेर अपने निजी जेट विमानों से कुछ ही देर में प्रथ्वी के किसी भी स्थान पर पहुँच जाते थे

----------


## xman

लेकिन उससे क्या था । प्रथ्वी वही थी । सब कुछ वही था । फ़िर सत्य कहाँ था । सत्य कहाँ है ?
वह तमाम लोकों में गया । सब जगह । सब कुछ यही तो था । वही सूक्ष्म स्त्री पुरुष । वही कामवासना । वैसा ही जीवन । सब कुछ वैसा ही । क्या फ़र्क पङना था । अपनी कुछ योग उपलब्धियों के बाद वह इनमें से किसी लोक का वासी हो जाता । और लम्बे समय के लिये हो जाता । मगर अभी तलाश पूरी कहाँ हुयी । वह तलाश जिसके लिये उसने अपना जीवन ही दाव पर लगाया था । सत्यकीखोज । आखिर सत्य क्या है ?
यह रहस्यमय अजूबी सृष्टि आखिर किसने बनाई । कैसे बनी । किस नियम से चलती है । इसका नियन्त्रण आखिर कहाँ है । यह सब कुछ जानना तो दूर । उसे एक भी प्रश्न का सही उत्तर नहीं मिला था ।
ओमियो तारा जैसा योगी अपनी योग शक्तियों से भगवान बैठता है । स्वयँभू भगवान । और अन्ततः अपने ही जाल में फ़ँस जाता है । न सिर्फ़ खुद फ़ँसता है । बल्कि अपने 4D पिंजरे के जाल में कई निर्दोष आत्माओं को फ़ँसा देता है ।
ओमियो तारा की याद आते ही प्रसून के शरीर में अनजाने भय की झुरझुरी सी दौङ गयी । वह खुद बङी मुश्किल से 4D Matter होते होते बचा था । अगर वह 4D Matter हो जाता । फ़िर उसका क्या होता ? क्या उसके गुरु उसे बचाते । वह कितने समय तक उस स्थिति में रहता । ऐसे तमाम सवालों का कोई जबाब उसके पास नहीं था ।
बेचारा नीलेश उसे जाने क्या क्या समझ बैठा था । और छोटी मोटी तन्त्र मन्त्र उपलब्धियों को पाकर समझता था कि वह जीवन के अन्तिम सत्य को एक दिन उसकी सहायता से समझ ही जायेगा । अब वह उसे कैसे समझाये । वह अन्तिम सत्य के करीव अभी दूर दूर तक भी नहीं फ़टका था । और शायद उसके गुरु भी । क्या.. शायद द्वैत में अन्तिम सत्य है ही नहीं । अब उसका यही विचार पक्का होने लगा था ।
यही सब सोचते हुये वह फ़िर से चारपाई पर बैठ गया । चारपाई पर मच्छरों से बचने के लिये मच्छरदानी लगी हुयी थी । और मच्छरदानी की छत पर एक मोटा कपङा ओस से बचने के लिये तना हुआ था । फ़िर भी मच्छरों के झुँड आसपास मँडरा रहे थे । उसने दो क्वाइल इकठ्ठी जलाकर चारपाई के नीचे लगा दी । तभी उसे सीङियों पर किसी के आने की आहट हुयी ।

----------


## xman

कुछ ही क्षणों में चाऊँ बाबा किसी अनजाने आदमी के साथ ऊपर आया । उसके हाथ में चाय से भरे दो गिलास थे । वे दोनों बहीं पङी बेंच पर बैठ गये । चाऊँ ने उसका हाथ थामकर बुखार देखा । और आश्चर्य से चीखते चीखते बचा । प्रसून का बदन किसी तपती भट्टी के समान दहक रहा था । उसने प्रसून के चेहरे की तरफ़ गौर से देखा । पर वह एकदम शान्त था । बस पिछले कुछ दिनों से उदासी स्थायी रूप से उसके चेहरे पर छाई हुयी थी ।
- आप कुछ औषधि क्यों नहीं लेते ? चाऊँ बेहद सहानुभूति से बोला ।
प्रसून ने कोई उत्तर नहीं दिया । उसका चेहरा एकदम भावशून्य था । वह यमुना पार के शमशान में जलती हुयी चिता को देखने लगा । चाऊँ ने साथ आये आदमी का उससे परिचय कराया । और रात के खाने के लिये उससे पूछा । जिसके लिये उसने साफ़ मना कर दिया । तब चाऊँ नीचे चला गया ।
प्रसून धीरे धीरे चाय सिप करने लगा । बाबा लोगों की इस खास तीखी चाय ने उसे राहत सी दी ।
दूसरे आदमी का नाम महावीर था । और वह इस जलती चिता के पार बसे शालिमपुर गाँव का ही रहने वाला था । चाऊँ से यह जानकर प्रसून एक पहुँचा हुआ योगी है । उच्च स्तर का तान्त्रिक मान्त्रिक है । उसे प्रसून से मिलने की जबरदस्त इच्छा हुयी । और वह ऊपर चला आया । पर प्रसून को देखकर उसे बङी हैरत हुयी । वह किसी बङी दाढी लम्बे केश और महात्मा जैसी साधुई वेशभूषा की कल्पना करता हुआ ऊपर आया था । और चाऊँ के मुँह से उसकी बढाई सुनकर श्रद्धा से उसके पैरों में लौट जाने की इच्छा रखता था ।
पर सामने जींस और ढीली ढाली शर्ट पहने इस फ़िल्मी हीरो को देखकर उसकी सारी श्रद्धा कपूर के धुँये की भांति उङ गयी । और जैसे तैसे वह मुश्किल से नमस्कार ही कर सका ।
महावीर धीरे धीरे चाय के घूँट भरता हुआ प्रसून को देख रहा था । और प्रसून रह रहकर उस जलती चिता को देख रहा था । क्या गति हुयी होगी ? इस मरने वाले की । जीवन की परीक्षा में यह पास हुआ होगा । या फ़ेल । यमदूतों से पिट रहा होगा । या बाइज्जत गया होगा । या सीधा 84 में फ़ेंक दिया गया होगा ।

----------


## xman

- वह सुरेश था । अचानक महावीर की आवाज सुनकर उसकी तन्द्रा भंग हुयी । महावीर ने उसकी निगाह का लक्ष्य समझ लिया था । अतः उसके पीछे पीछे उसने भी जलती चिता को देखा । और बोला - मेरा खास परिचय वाला था । पर किसी विशेष कारणवश मैं इस । उसने चिता की तरफ़ उँगली की - इस अंतिम संस्कार में नहीं गया । कल तक अच्छा खासा था । जवान था । पठ्ठा था । चलता था । तो धरती हिलाता था । बङा अच्छा इंसान था । आज खत्म हो गया । कहते हैं ना । मौत और ग्राहक के आने का कोई समय नहीं होता । अपने पीछे दो बच्चों और जवान बीबी को छोङ गया है ।
- कैसे मरे ? प्रसून भावहीन स्वर में निगाह हटाये बिना ही बोला ।
- अब कहें तो । बङा ताज्जुब सा ही है । बस दोपहर को बैठे बैठे अचानक सीने में दर्द उठा । घबराहट सी महसूस हुयी । एक छोटी सी उल्टी भी हुयी । जिसमें थोङा सा खून भी आया । लोग तेजी से डाक्टर के पास शहर ले जाने को हुये । मगर तब तक पंछी पिजरा खाली करके उङ गया । पता तो तभी लग गया था । अब इसमें कुछ नहीं रहा । मगर फ़िर भी गाङी में डालकर डाक्टर के पास ले गये । डाक्टर ने छूते ही बता दिया । मर गया है । ले जाओ ।
वापस घर ले आये । घर से वहाँ ले आये । कहते कहते महावीर ने चिता की तरफ़ उँगली उठाई - वहाँ । जहाँ से अब कहीं नहीं ले जाना । देखिये ना । कितने आश्चर्य की बात है । आज सुबह तक ऐसा कुछ भी किसी को नहीं मालूम था । सुबह मैं इसको चलते हुये देख रहा था । और अब जलते हुये देख रहा हूँ । इसी को कहते हैं ना । खबर नहीं पल की । तू बात करे कल की ।
प्रसून ने एक गहरी साँस भरी । उसने गिलास नीचे रख दिया । अब उसे कुछ फ़ुर्ती सी महसूस हुयी । सिगरेट पीने की इच्छा भी हुयी । उसने फ़िर से एक सिगरेट सुलगा ली ।

----------


## xman

- प्रसून जी ! कुछ देर बाद महावीर बोला - पिछले कुछ महीनों से मैं एक बङी अजीव सी स्थिति का सामना कर रहा हूँ । सोच रहा हूँ । आपको कहूँ । या न कहूँ । चाऊँ महाराज आपकी बङी तारीफ़ कर रहे थे । वैसे मैं इसी सामने के गाँव में रहता हूँ । ग्रामीण भी हूँ । पर मेरे विचार एकदम आधुनिक ही हैं । साफ़ साफ़ शब्दों में कहूँ । तो मेरा ख्याल है कि भूत प्रेत जैसा कुछ नहीं होता । यह सब आदमी के दिमाग की उपज है । निरा भृम है । और किवदन्तियों से बन गयी महज एक कल्पना ही है । आपका क्या ख्याल है ? इस बारे में ।
बरबस ही प्रसून की निगाह शमशान क्षेत्र के आसपास घूमते हुये रात्रिचर प्रेतों पर चली गयी । जहाँ कुछ छोटे गणों का झुँड घूम रहा था । चिता का जलना अब समाप्ति पर आ पहुँचा था ।
उसने कलाई घङी पर निगाह डाली । दस बजने वाले थे ।
- सही हैं । फ़िर वह बोला - आपके विचार एकदम सही हैं । भूत प्रेत जैसा कुछ नहीं होता । यह आदमी की आदमी द्वारा रोमांच पैदा करने को की गयी कल्पना भर ही है । अगर भूत होते ।.. वह फ़िर से प्रेतों को देखता हुआ बोला - तो कभी न कभी । किसी न किसी को । दिखाई तो देते । उनका कोई सबूत होता । कोई फ़ोटो होता । अन्य कैसा भी कुछ तो होता । जाहिर है । यह समाज में फ़ैला निरा अँधविश्वास ही है ।
महावीर किसी विजेता की तरह मुस्कराया । उसने प्रसून से बिना पूछे ही उसके सिगरेट केस से सिगरेट निकाली । और सुलगाता हुआ बोला - ये हुयी ना । पढे लिखों वाली बात । वरना भारत के लोगों का बस चले । तो हर आदमी को भूत बता दें । और हर औरत को चुङैल । आपकी बात ने तो मानों मेरे सीने से बोझ ही उतार दिया । मेरा सारा डर ही खत्म कर दिया । सारा डर ही । मैं खामखाह कुछ अजीव से ख्यालों से डर रहा था ।

----------


## xman

- कैसे ख्याल । प्रसून उत्सुकता से बोला - मैं कुछ समझा नहीं ।
- अ अरे व वो कुछ नहीं । महावीर लापरवाही से बोला - जैसे आपने किसी को मरते मारते देख लिया हो । और आपको ख्याल आने लगे कि कहीं ये बन्दा भूत सूत बनकर तो नहीं सतायेगा । ऐसे ही फ़ालतू के ख्यालात । एकदम फ़ालतू बातें । दिमाग में अक्सर आ ही जाती हैं ।
प्रसून चुप ही रहा । उसने बची हुयी सिगरेट फ़ेंक दी । और उँगलियों को चटकाने लगा ।
- लेकिन ! महावीर फ़िर से बोला - लेकिन ! आपकी बात से यह तो सिद्ध हुआ कि भूत प्रेत नहीं होते । लेकिन फ़िर आजकल पिछले कुछ समय से जो मेरे साथ हो रहा है । वह क्या है ? वह कौन है ? प्रसून जी ! आप जानना चाहोगे ?
प्रसून ने आसमान में चमकते तारों को देखा । उसने अपने बालों में उँगलिया घुमाई । और फ़िर महावीर की तरफ़ देखने लगा ।

----------


## xman

यही कोई रात के 11 बजे का समय होने जा रहा था । पर महावीर की आँखों में दूर दूर तक नींद का नामोनिशान नहीं था । वह अपने गाँव शालिमपुर से 6 किमी दूर अपने टयूबबैल पर लेटा हुआ था । अक्सर ही वह इस टयूबबैल पर लेटता था । कभी कभी उसके चार भाईयों में से भी कोई लेट जाता था । पर अभी कुछ दिनों से उसके भाईयों को यहाँ लेटने में एक अजीव सा भय  महसूस होने लगा था ।
वे कहते थे कि उनकी आम महुआ की बगीची की तरफ़ से कोई औरत सफ़ेद साङी पहने हुये अक्सर टयूब बैल की तरफ़ आती दिखाई देती थी । और तब अक्सर रात के एक दो बजे का समय होता था । हैरानी की बात ये थी कि जब वह दिखना शुरू होती थी । तब वे गहरी नींद में होते थे । उसी नींद में वह उसी तरह महुआ बगीची की तरफ़ से चलकर आती थी । और उन्हें जागते हुये की तरह ही दिखाई देती थी । उसके दिखते ही किसी चमत्कार की तरह उनकी नींद खुल जाती थी । और वे उठकर बैठ जाते थे ।
लेकिन बस उनके आँखे बन्द और खुले होने का फ़र्क हो जाता था । बाकी वह रहस्यमय औरत ठीक उसी स्थान पर होती थी । जहाँ तक वह आँखे बन्द होने की अवस्था में होती थी । उसको देखते ही उनके शरीर के सभी रोगंटे खङे हो जाते थे । उन्हें एकाएक ऐसा भी लगता था कि उन्हें तेज पेशाब सी लग रही है । मगर वह वहीं के वहीं मन्त्रमुग्ध से बैठे रह जाते थे ।
फ़िर वह औरत एक उँगली मोङकर उन्हें पास बुलाने का  इशारा करती थी । कामुक इशारे भी करती थी । पर वे भयवश उसके पास नहीं जाते थे । तब वह खीजकर एक उँगली को चाकू की तरह गरदन पर फ़ेरकर इशारा करती थी कि वह उन्हें काट डालेगी । फ़िर वह इधर उधर चक्कर लगाकर वापस बगिया के पीछे जाकर कहीं खो जाती थी ।
ऐसा अनुभव होते ही उसके भाईयों ने टयूबबैल पर लेटना बन्द कर दिया था । उसका भाई घनश्याम तो रात के उसी टाइम टयूबबैल छोङकर घर भाग आया था । और दोबारा नहीं लेटा । दूसरा पटवारी तीन चार दिन हिम्मत करके लेटा । फ़िर उसकी भी हिम्मत जबाब दे गयी । वह अचानक बीमार भी हो गया । और छोटा तो भूतों के नाम से ही काँपता था । सो अब यह जिम्मेवारी महावीर पर ही आ गयी थी ।

----------


## xman

उन सबके देखे महावीर दिलेर था । वह भूत प्रेतों को नहीं मानता था । दूसरे कभी कभी वह एक गिरोह के साथ डकैती डालने में भी बतौर डकैत शामिल रहता था । अतः रात बिरात ऐसे बीहङों पर रहने का उसे खासा तर्जुबा था । उसने भूत छोङो । आज तक भूत का चुहिया जैसा बच्चा भी कहीं नहीं देखा था ।
अतः अपने भाईयों के डरपोक होने की हँसी उङाता हुआ वह टयूबबैल पर खुद लेटने लगा । और आज उसे दस दिन हो गये थे । इन दस दिनों में उसे एक काली सी छाया सिर्फ़ सपने में दिखाई दी । वह एक भयंकर काले रंग की पूर्ण नग्न औरत थी । जो हाथ में एक बङा सा हड्डा पकङे रहती थी । उसको देखते ही वह हङबङाकर जाग गया था । और जब वह उठा । तब वह पसीने से तरबतर था । उसकी साँस धौंकनी के समान चल रही थी । पर जागने पर कहीं कुछ न था । जैसा कि उसके भाई कहते थे । फ़िर ऐसा तीन चार बार हुआ था । बस एक बार ये अन्तर हुआ कि जब वह काली औरत दिखी । तो उसके स्तन  और कमर के आसपास काफ़ी बङे बङे बाल थे । मानों वह बालों से बना कोई वस्त्र पहने हो । बस इतना ही दृश्य उसे दिखा था ।

----------


## xman

महावीर अपना लायसेंसी रिवाल्वर हमेशा साथ रखता था । अतः यहाँ भी सोते समय वह उसे पूर्ण ऐहतियात के साथ रखने लगा । पर आज तो उसे नींद ही नहीं आ रही थी । वह एक अजीव सी बैचेनी महसूस कर रहा था । अतः वह चारपाई पर उठकर बैठ गया । और बीङी सुलगाकर उसका कश लेते हुये दिमाग को संयत करने की कोशिश करने लगा । फ़िर उसने थोङी दूर स्थिति महुआ बगीची को देखा । बगीची के आसपास एकदम शान्ति छाई हुयी थी । रात के काले अँधेरे में सभी पेङ रहस्यमय प्रेत के समान शान्त खङे थे ।
वह उठकर टहलने लगा । रिवाल्वर उसने कमर में लगा ली । और बीङी का धुँआ छोङते हुये इधर उधर देखने लगा ।
तभी उसकी निगाह यमुना पारी शमशान की तरफ़ गयी । और वह बुरी तरह चौक गया । नीम शीशम के दो पेङो के बीच एक मँझले कद की औरत दो छोटे बच्चों के साथ घूम रही थी । अभी लगभग बारह बजने वाले थे । और यह औरत अकेली यहाँ इन छोटे छोटे बच्चों के साथ क्या कर रही थी । जहाँ इस वक्त कोई आदमी भी अकेले में आता हुआ घबराता है । यह ठीक वैसा ही था । जैसे कोई औरत अपने खेलते हुये बच्चों की निगरानी कर रही हो ।
वह इसका पता लगाने के लिये वहाँ जाना चाहता था । पर उसकी हिम्मत न हुयी । वह कुछ देर तक उन्हें देखता रहा । फ़िर वे लोग अंधेरे में गायब हो गये । दो बच्चों के साथ इस रहस्यमय औरत ने उसे और भी भयानक सस्पेंस में डाल दिया था । क्या माजरा था । क्या रहस्य था । उसकी कुछ भी समझ में नहीं आ रहा था ।

----------


## xman

अब उसे भी टयूब बैल पर लेटते हुये भय लगने लगा था । पर वह यह बात भला किससे और कैसे कहता । अतः उसे मजबूरी में लेटना पङता था । पर वह बिलकुल नहीं सो पाता था । वह काली नग्न औरत और वह दो बच्चों वाली रहस्यमय औरत उसे अक्सर दिखायी देते थे । जाने किस अज्ञात भावना से अब तक वह यह बात किसी को बता भी नहीं पाया ।
इतना बताकर वह चुप हो गया । और आशा भरी नजरों से प्रसून को देखने लगा । पर उसे उसके चेहरे पर कोई खास भाव नजर नहीं आया । जबकि वह कुछ जानने की आशा कर रहा था । तब उसने अपनी तरफ़ से ही पूछा ।
- कुछ खास नहीं । प्रसून लापरवाही से बोला - कभी कभी ऐसे भृम हो ही जाते हैं । अब जैसे तेज धूप में रेगिस्तान में पानी नजर आता है । पर होता नहीं है । जिन्दगी एक सपना ही तो है । और सपने में कुछ भी दिखाई दे सकता है । कुछ भी ।
महावीर उसके उत्तर से संतुष्ट तो नहीं हुआ । मगर आगे कुछ नहीं बोला । दरअसल उसे ये अहसास भी हो गया था कि प्रसून अपने तेज बुखार के चलते अशान्त था । और बात करने में परेशानी अनुभव कर रहा था । बस शिष्टाचार के चलते उसे मना नहीं कर पा रहा था ।
अतः उसने भी इस समय उसे तंग करना उचित नहीं समझा । और फ़िर किसी समय आने की सोचकर चला गया ।
वास्तव में यही सच था । प्रसून पर एक आंतरिक चिङचिङाहट सी छायी हुयी थी । पर ऊपर से वह एकदम शान्त लग रहा था । महावीर के जाने के बाद उसने चारपायी पर लेटकर आँखें बन्द कर लीं ।

----------


## xman

प्रसून चुपचाप लेटा हुआ था । उसकी आँखों में नींद नहीं थी । जबकि वह गहरी नींद सो जाना चाहता था । बल्कि वह तो अब हमेशा के लिये ही सो जाना चाहता था । जाने क्यों जिन्दगी से यकायक ही उसका मोहभंग हो गया था । वह इस जीवन से ऊब चुका था ।
उसने मोबायल निकालकर उसमें टाइम देखा । रात का एक बजने वाला था । रात काफ़ी गहरा चुकी थी । चारों तरफ़ सन्नाटा छाया हुआ था । सब नींद के आगोश में जा चुके थे । उसने एक सिगरेट सुलगायी । और बैचेनी से फ़िर से उठकर बैठ गया । उसका मुँह यमुना पारी शमशान की तरफ़ था । शमशान में भी पूर्ण शान्ति सन्नाटे का माहौल था । तमाम प्रेत इधर उधर अपनी रात्रिचर्या हेतु चले गये थे । बस राख बना सुरेश ही वहाँ अकेला पङा था ।
रात का ये माहौल कभी उसे बेहद पसन्द था । कितनी रहस्यमय होती है । ये रात भी । जो इंसान के लिये रात होती है । वह सिद्धों योगियों सन्तों के लिये दिन होता है । और जो इंसान के लिये दिन होता है । वह योगियों की रात होती है । कोई मामूली चीज नहीं होती है रात । रात में अधिकांश इंसानों की उनके सो जाने से संसार में फ़ैली वासनायें सिमट जाती हैं । और तब दो ही लोग जागते है । भोगी और योगी । काम इच्छा के भोगी रात के शान्त शीतल माहौल में मदन उत्सव मनाते हैं । और योगी अपनी शक्तियों को जगाते हैं । बस इंसानों के स्तर पर रात इन्हीं दो बातों के लिये ही होती है । लेकिन इसके अतिरिक्त रात के रहस्यमय आवरण में क्या क्या छुपा होता है । क्या क्या और होता है । ये बिरला ही जान पाते हैं ।
अतः रात उसके लिये कभी प्रेमिका के समान थी । एक शान्त प्रेमिका । जो प्रेमी का भाव समझकर उसकी इच्छानुसार समर्पण के लिये उसके सामने बिछी रहती है ।

----------


## xman

बुखार बिलकुल भी कम नहीं हुआ था । बल्कि शायद और अधिक तेज हो गया था । पर वह एकदम शान्त था । वह चाहता तो बुखार दस मिनट में उतर जाता । इसी पहाङी से कुछ दूर झाङियों में वह औषधीय पौधे उसने देखे थे । जिनका सिर्फ़ एक बार काङा पीने से बुखार दस मिनट में उतर जाता । इसके अलावा भी वह आराम से किसी डाक्टर से दबा ले सकता था । पर ये दोनों ही काम वह नहीं कर सकता था ।
इनको करने का मतलब था । फ़ेल होना । योग की परीक्षा में फ़ेल हो जाना । अतः वह शान्त था । और शरीर की प्रयोगशाला में शरीर द्वारा ही शरीर को विकार रहित करने का सफ़ल प्रयोग देख रहा था । वह उन घटकों को स्वयँ शीघ्र भी क्रियाशील कर सकता था । जो उसे जल्द स्वस्थ कर सकते थे । पर ये भी गलत था । एक शान्त योगी के साथ प्रकृति कैसे अपना कार्य करती है । वह इस परीक्षण से गुजर रहा था ।
उसकी निगाह फ़िर से शमशान की तरफ़ गयी । और अबकी बार वह चौंक गया ।
उसके सामने एक अजीव दृश्य था । कपालिनी कामारिका और कंकालिनी नाम से पुकारी जाने वाली तीन गणें शमशान वाले रास्ते पर जा रही थीं । पर उसके लिये ये चौंकने जैसी कोई बात नहीं थी । चौंकने वाली बात ये थी कि वे रास्ते से कुछ हटकर खङी एक मँझले कद की औरत को धमका सा रही थी । औरत के पास ही दो छोटे बच्चे खङे थे । वह औरत उनके हाथ जोङ रही थी । कामारिका आगे खङी थी । और उस औरत के गाल और स्तनों में थप्पङ मार रही थी । फ़िर उसने औरत के बाल पकङ लिये । और तेजी से उसे घुमा दिया । फ़िर कपालिनी और कंकालिनी उसको लातों से मारने लगी ।

----------


## xman

प्रसून की आँखों में खून उतर आया । उसका दहकता बदन और भी दुगने ताप से तपने लगा । शान्त योगी एकदम खूँखार सा हो उठा । फ़िर उसने अपने आपको संयत किया । और ध्यान वहीं केन्द्रित कर दिया । अब उसे वहाँ की आवाज सुनाई देने लगी ।
- नहीं नहीं ! वह औरत हाथ जोङते हुये चिल्ला रही थी - मुझ पर रहम करो । मेरे बच्चों पर रहम करो ।
पर खतरनाक पिशाचिनी सी कामारिका कोई रहम दिखाने को तैयार ही न थी । उसने दाँत चमकाते हुये जबङे भींचे । और जोरदार थप्पङ उस औरत के गाल पर फ़िर से मारा । इस पैशाचिक थप्पङ के पङते ही वह औरत फ़िरकनी के समान ही अपने स्थान पर घूम गयी । उसकी चीखें निकलने लगी । उसके बच्चे भी माँ माँ करते हुये रो रहे थे । पर डायनों के दिल में कोई रहम नहीं आ रहा था ।
- भगवान..हे भगवान..मुझे बचा ! वह औरत आसमान की तरफ़ हाथ उठाकर रोते हुये बोली - मुझे बचा । कम से कम मेरे बच्चों पर रहम कर मालिक ।
- मूर्ख जीवात्मा ! कामारिका दाँत पीसकर बोली - कहीं कोई भगवान नहीं है । भगवान सिर्फ़ एक कल्पना है । चारों तरफ़ प्रेतों का राज चलता है । तू कब तक यूँ भटकेगी ।
- ये ऐसे नहीं मानेगी ! कपालिनी आपस में अपने हाथ की मुठ्ठियाँ बजाते हुये बोली ।
फ़िर उसने उसके दोनों बच्चे उठा लिये । और गेंद की तरह हवा में उछालने लगी । बच्चे अरब देशों में होने वाली ऊँट दौङ पर बैठे बच्चों के समान चिंघाङते हुये जोर जोर से रोने  लगे । उधर कंकालिनी ने वापिस उसे लात घूँसों पर रख लिया ।
प्रसून को अब सिर्फ़ उस औरत के मुँह से भगवान और मेरे बच्चे तथा दोनों माँ बच्चों के चीखने चिल्लाने की ही आवाज सुनाई दे रही थी । तीनों डायनें मुक्त भाव से अट्टाहास कर रही थी ।
प्रसून की आँखे लाल अंगारा हो गयी । उसका जलता बदन थरथर कांपने लगा । यहाँ तक कि उसे समझ में नहीं आया । क्या करे । उसके पास कोई यन्त्र न था । कोई तैयारी न थी । वे सब वहुत दूर थे । और जब तक वह यमुना पार करके वहाँ पहुँचता । तब तक तो वो डायनें शायद उसका भुर्ता ही बना देने वाली थीं ।

----------


## xman

उसने आँखे बन्द कर ली । और उसके मुँह से लययुक्त महीन ध्वनि निकलने लगी - अलख .. बाबा .. अलख .. बाबा .. अलख ।
एक मिनट बाद ही उसने आँखें खोल दी । उसके चेहरे पर आत्मविश्वास लौट आया था । उसने हाथ की मुठ्ठी बाँधी । और घङी वाले स्थान तक हाथ के रूप में औरत की कल्पना की । फ़िर उसने सामने देखा । कामारिका कमर पर हाथ टिकाये दोनों डायनों द्वारा औरत और बच्चों को ताङित होते हुये देख रही थी । उसने उसी को लक्ष्य किया ।
फ़िर उसने मुठ्ठी से उँगली का पोरुआ निकाला । और नारी स्तन के रूप में कल्पना की । फ़िर उसने वह पोरुआ बेदर्दी से दाँतों से चबा लिया ।
- हा..आईऽऽऽ ! कामारिका जोर से चिल्लाई । उसने अपने स्तन पर हाथ रखा । और चौंककर इधर उधर देखने लगी । वह पीङा का अनुभव करते हुये अपना स्तन सहला रही थी । कपालिनी कंकालिनी भी सहमकर उसे देखने लगी ।
प्रसून ने उसके दूसरे स्तन का भाव किया । और अबकी दुगनी निर्ममता दिखाई । कामारिका अबकी भयंकर पीङा से चीख उठी । उसने दोनों स्तन पर हाथ रख लिया ।  और लङखङाकर गिरने को हुयी । दोनों डायनें भौंचक्का रह गयी ।
फ़िर कपालिनी संभली । और दाँत पीसकर बोली - हरामजादे ! कौन है तू ? सामने क्यों नहीं आता । जिगरवाला है । तो सामने आ.. नामर्द ।
तभी कपालिनी को अपने गाल पर जोरदार थप्पङ का अहसास हुआ । थप्पङ की तीवृता इतनी भयंकर थी कि वह झूमती हुयी सी उसी औरत के कदमों में जा गिरी । जिसका अभी अभी वह कचूमर निकालने पर तुली थी ।
- बताते क्यों नहीं ! कामारिका फ़िर से संभलकर सहमकर बोली..त त तुम..आप..आप कौन हो ?
- इधर देख ! प्रसून के मुँह से मानसिक आदेश युक्त बहुत ही धीमा स्वर निकला ।
तीनों ने चौंककर उसकी दिशा में ठीक उसकी तरफ़ देखा । फ़िर - योगी है..कहकर वे बेशर्म स्ट्रिप डांसरों  के समान उसकी तरफ़ अश्लील भाव से स्तन हिलाती हुयी भाग गयीं ।

----------


## xman

लम्बे लम्बे डग भरता हुआ वह तेजी से उसी तरफ़ चला जा रहा था । जहाँ अभी अभी उसने वह रहस्यमय नजारा देखा था । हालांकि अब वह बहुत ज्यादा उसके लिये रहस्यमय भी नहीं था । वह बहुत कुछ समझ भी चुका था । पर रात के गहन अँधेरे में सन्नाटे में एक प्रेतनियों के आगे लाचार गिङगिङाती औरत और उसके छोटे  बच्चों ने उसकी खासी दिलचस्पी जगायी थी । आखिर पूरा मामला क्या था ? कौन थी वह ? और वहाँ क्यों थी । जो जिन्दगी का आखिरी पढाव होता है ।
यही सब विचार उसके दिमाग में तेजी से चक्कर काट रहे थे । कैसा रहस्यमय है ये पूरा जीवन भी । हमसे चार कदम दूर ही जिन्दगी क्या क्या खेल खेल रही है । क्या खेल खेलने वाली है ? शायद कोई नहीं जान पाता । खुद उसने ही थोङी ही देर पहले नहीं सोचा था कि वह यहाँ अकारण ही यहाँ आयेगा । उसे जलती लाश के बारे में मालूमात होगा । पर हुआ था । सब कुछ थोङी देर पहले ही हुआ था ।
चलते चलते वह ठीक उसी जगह आ गया । जहाँ टीले पर वह औरत शान्त बैठी हुयी थी । उसके बच्चे वहीं पास में खेल रहे थे । प्रसून उनकी नजर बचाता हुआ उन्हें छुपकर देखने लगा । कुछ देर शान्ति से उसने पूरी स्थिति का जायजा लिया ।
टीला मुर्दा जलाने के स्थान से महज सौ मीटर ही दूर था । औरत और बच्चों को देखकर जाने किस भावना से उसके आँसू बहने लगे । फ़िर उसने अपने आपको नियन्त्रित किया । और अचानक ही किसी प्रेत के समान उस औरत के सामने जा प्रकट हुआ । वह तुरन्त सहमकर खङी हो गयी । और बच्चों का हाथ थामकर चलने को हुयी ।

----------


## xman

- कौन थीं ये ? उसने खुद ही जानबूझ कर मूर्खतापूर्ण प्रश्न किया - अभी अभी जो..।
वह एकदम से चौंकी । उसने गौर से प्रसून को देखा । पर वह कुछ न बोली । उसने बात को अनसुना कर दिया । और तेजी से वहाँ से जाने को हुयी ।
प्रसून ने असहाय भाव से हथेलियाँ आपस में रगङी । उसकी बेहद दुखी अवस्था देखकर वह यकायक कुछ सोच नहीं पा रहा था । फ़िर वह सावधानी से मधुर आवाज में बोला - ठहरो बहन । कृपया । मैं उनके जैसा नहीं हूँ ।
वह ठिठककर खङी हो गयी । उसके चेहरे पर गहन आश्चर्य था । वह बङे गौर से प्रसून को देख रही थी । और बारबार देख रही थी । और फ़िर अपने को भी देख रही थी । फ़िर वह कंपकंपाती आवाज में बोली - अ अ आप भगवान जी हो क्या ? मनुष्य रूप में ।
प्रसून के चेहरे पर घोर उदासी छा गयी । वह उसी टीले पर बैठ गया । उसने एक निगाह उन मासूम बच्चों पर डाली । फ़िर भावहीन स्वर में बोला - नहीं ।

----------


## xman

औरत ने बच्चों को फ़िर से छोङ दिया था । वह असमंजस की अवस्था में इधर उधर देख रही थी । प्रसून उसके दिल की हालत बखूबी समझ रहा था । और इसीलिये वह बात को कैसे कहाँ से शुरू करे । तय नहीं कर पा रहा था । यकायक उस औरत के चेहरे पर विश्वास सा जगा ।
और वह कुछ चकित सा होकर बोली - आप मुझे देख सकते हो । और इन । उसने बच्चों की तरफ़ उँगली उठाई - दो बच्चों को भी ।
प्रसून ने स्नेह भाव से सहमति में सिर हिलाया । पर उस औरत के चेहरे पर अभी भी हैरत थी ।
फ़िर वह बोली - तब और सब क्यों नहीं देख पाते ?
- शायद इसलिये । वह जल चुकी चिता पर निगाह फ़ेंकता हुआ बुझे स्वर में बोला - क्योंकि इंसान सत्य नहीं । सपना देखना अधिक पसन्द करता है । वह जीवन भर सपने में जीता है । सपने में ही मर जाता है ।
- मेरा नाम रत्ना है । उसके मुर्दानी चेहरे पर बुझी राख में इक्का दुक्का चमकते कणों के समान चमक पैदा हुयी । फ़िर वह वहीं उसके सामने जमीन पर ही बैठ गयी ।

----------


## xman

प्रसून ने एक सिगरेट सुलगाई । और गहरा कश लिया । जाने क्यों दोनों के बीच एक अजीब सा संकोच हावी हो रहा था । बहुत दिनों बाद रत्ना को कोई उसके हाल पूछने वाला हमदर्द मिला था । वह सब कुछ बताना चाहती थी । पर बता नहीं पा रही थी । कई महीनों बाद उसे कोई इंसान मिला था । कई महीनों क्या ? शायद इस जीवन में ही पहली बार । हैवानों से तो उसका रोज का ही वास्ता था ।
- आपने ही । वह अचानक भय से झुरझुरी लेती हुयी बोली - शायद मुझे उनसे अभी अभी बचाया था ?
प्रसून ने इंकार में सिर हिलाया । उसने दूर विचरते प्रेतों को देखा । और आसमान की ओर उँगली उठा दी - उसने । बहन उसने बचाया है तुझे । सबको बचाने वाला वही है ।
यकायक रत्ना का चेहरा दुख से बिगङ गया । उसके आँसू नहीं आ सकते थे । फ़िर भी प्रसून को लगा । मानों उसका चेहरा आँसुओं में डूबा हो । फ़िर वह भर्राये हुये मासूम स्वर में बोली - और मारने वाला ?
प्रसून को एक झटका सा लगा । कितना बङा सत्य कह रही थी वो । वो सत्य जो उसे जिन्दगी ने दिखाया था । यकायक उसे कोई जबाब न सूझा । शायद जबाब था भी नहीं उसके पास ।
- कितना समय हो गया ? फ़िर वह भावहीन स्वर में बोला ।
- पाँच महीने..से कुछ ज्यादा ।
- और तुम्हारे पति ? वो फ़िर से चिता को देखता हुआ बोला - वो कहाँ हैं ?
अबकी वह फ़फ़क फ़फ़क कर आँसू रहित रोने लगी । प्रसून ने उसे रोने दिया । उसका खाली  हो जाना जरूरी था । वह बहुत देर तक रोती रही । बच्चे उसे रोता हुआ देखकर उसके ही पास आ गये थे । और प्रसून को ही सहमे सहमे से देख रहे थे । प्रसून की समझ में नहीं आ रहा था । वह क्या करे ।

----------


## xman

कुछ देर बाद वह चुप हो गयी । प्रसून को इसी का इंतजार था ।  उसने रत्ना से - सुनो बहन कहा । रत्ना ने उसकी तरफ़ देखा । प्रसून ने अपनी झील सी गहरी शान्त आँखें उसकी आँखों में डाल दी । रत्ना 0 शून्य होती चली गयी । शून्य । सिर्फ़ शून्य । शून्य ही शून्य ।

अब उसकी जिन्दगी का पूरा ब्यौरा प्रसून के दिमाग में कापी हो चुका था । वह दुखी जीवात्मा कुछ भी बताने में असमर्थ थी । और प्रसून को उस तरह उससे जानने की जिज्ञासा भी नहीं थी । वह कुछ ही देर में सामान्य हो गयी । उसे एकाएक ऐसा लगा था । मानों गहरी नींद में सो गयी थी । शायद इस नयी अदभुत जिन्दगी में । शायद इस जिन्दगी से पहले भी । उसे ऐसी भरपूर नींद कभी नहीं आयी थी । वह अपने आपको तरोताजा महसूस कर रही थी ।
- कहाँ रहती हो आप । वह स्नेह से बोला - और खाना ?
अब वह लगभग सामान्य थी । प्रसून के कहाँ रहती हो । कहते ही उसकी निगाह खोह नुमा एक ढाय पर गयी । और खाना कहते ही उसने स्वतः ही चिता की तरफ़ देखा । प्रसून उसके दोनों ही मतलब समझ गया । और यहाँ रहने का कारण भी समझ गया ।
- लेकिन । वह फ़िर से बोला - बच्चे । बच्चे क्या खाते हैं ?
उसके चेहरे पर अथाह दुख सा लहराया । स्वतः ही उसकी निगाह त्याज्य मानव मल पर गयी । प्रसून बेबसी से उँगलिया चटकाने लगा । उसके चेहरे पर गहरी पीङा सी जागृत हुयी । सीधा सा मतलब था । उन्होंने बहुत दिनों से अच्छा कुछ भी नहीं खाया था ।
उसने आसपास निगाह डाली । और फ़िर चलता हुआ एक आम के पेङ से पहुँच गया । उसे किसी सूख चुकी आम डाली की तलाश थी । वैसे जमीन पर सूखी लकङियाँ काफ़ी थी । पर वह सिर्फ़ आम की लकङी चाहता था । अन्य लकङियाँ भोजन में कङवाहट मिक्स कर सकती थी । उसने सबसे नीची डाली का चयन किया । और उछलकर उस डाली पर झूल गया । इसके बाद किसी जिमनास्ट चैम्पियन सा वह पेङ की इस डाली से उस डाली पर जाता रहा । और मोबायल टार्च से अन्त में वह सूखी लकङी तोङने में कामयाव हो गया ।
लकङी के सहारे से जलता हुआ मन्दिर का चङावा और उसमें मिक्स शुद्ध घी के खुशबूदार मधुर धुँये से उन तीनों को बेहद तृप्ति महसूस हुयी । शायद मुद्दत के बाद । तब प्रसून के दिल में कुछ शान्ति हुयी ।
उन तीनों को वहीं छोङकर वह उस खोह के पास पहुँचा । उसने एक लकङी से एक अभिमन्त्रित बङा घेरा खोह के आसपास खींचकर उस जगह को बाँध दिया । अब उसमें रत्ना और उसके दो बच्चे ही अन्दर जा सकते थे । अन्य रूहें उस स्थान को पार नहीं कर सकती थी । अतः काफ़ी हद तक रत्ना सुरक्षित और निश्चिन्त रह सकती थी ।

----------


## xman

वह वापस उनके पास आया । उसने रत्ना को कुछ अन्य जरूरी बातें बतायीं । और बँध के बाहर डायनों प्रेतों के द्वारा परेशान करने पर उसे कैसे उससे सम्पर्क जोङना है । कौन सा मन्त्र बोलना है । ये सब बताया । उसने रत्ना को भरपूर दिलासा दी । बङे से बङे प्रेत अब उसके या उसके बच्चों के पास फ़टक भी नहीं पायेंगे ।
रत्ना हैरत से यह सब सुनते देखते रही । जाने क्यों उसे लग रहा था । ये इंसान नहीं है । स्वयँ भगवान ही है । पर अपने आपको प्रकट नहीं करना चाहते । जो हो रहा था । उस पर उसे पूरा विश्वास भी हो रहा था । और नहीं भी हो रहा था कि अचानक ये चमत्कार सा कैसे हो गया ।
प्रसून ने उसे बताया नहीं । लेकिन अब वह अपने स्तर पर पूरा निश्चित था । वह प्रेतों के प्रेत भाव से हमेशा के लिये बच्चों सहित बच चुकी थी । अब बस प्रसून के सामने एक ही काम शेष था । वह उन्हें किसी सही जगह पुनर्जन्म दिलवाने में मदद कर सके । लेकिन ये तो सिर्फ़ रत्ना से जुङा काम था ।
वैसे तो उसे बहुत काम था । बहुत काम । जिसकी अभी शुरूआत भी नहीं हुयी थी । यह ख्याल आते ही उसके चेहरे पर अजीव सी सख्ती नजर आने लगी । और वह - चलता हूँ बहन । कहकर उठ खङा हुआ । रत्ना एकदम हङबङा गयी । उसके चेहरे पर प्रसून के जाने का दुख स्पष्ट नजर आने लगा । वह उसके चरण स्पर्श करने को झुकी । प्रसून तेजी से खुद को बचाता हुआ पीछे हट गया ।
- अब । वह रुँआसी होकर बोली - कब आओगे भैया ?
- जल्द ही । वह भावहीन होकर सख्ती से बोला - तुम्हें । उसने खोह की तरफ़ देखा । त्यागे गये मानव मलों की तरफ़ देखा - किसी सही घर में पहुँचाने के लिये ।
फ़िर वह उनकी तरफ़ देखे बिना तेजी से मु्ङकर एक तरफ़ चल दिया । उसकी आँखें भीग सी रही थी ।

----------


## vkhapriye

बढ़िया सूत्र की शुरुआत की है मित्र !! कृपया इसे निरंतर गति देते रहे !

----------


## xman

जिन्दगी क्या है ? इसका रहस्य क्या है ? इसका तरीका क्या है ? इसका सही गणित क्या है ? ये कुछ ऐसे सवाल थे । जिनका आज भी प्रसून के पास कोई जबाब नहीं था । क्या जिन्दगी एक किताब की तरह है । जिसके हर पन्ने पर एक नयी कहानी लिखी है । एक नया अध्याय लिखा है । वह अध्याय । वह कहानी । जो उस दिन का पन्ना खुद ब खुद खुलने पर ही पढी जा सकती थी । अगर इंसान कुछ जान सकता है । तो वो बस अपनी जिन्दगी के पिछले पन्ने । पिछले पन्ने ।
रत्ना की जिन्दगी के पिछले पन्ने । जो उसकी दिमाग की मेमोरी में दर्ज हो चुके थे । क्या हुआ था इस दुखी औरत और उसके बच्चों के साथ ? उसने दूसरे के दिमाग को अपने दिमाग से चित्त द्वारा देखना शुरू किया ।
वह निरुद्देश्य सा चलता जा रहा था । और उसके आगे आगे सिनेमा के पर्दे की तरह एक अदृश्य परदे पर गुजरा हुआ समय जीवन्त हो रहा था । वह समय जब रत्ना शालिमपुर में रहती थी ।

----------


## xman

*********
*सुबह के दस बज चुके थे । रत्ना घर के काम से फ़ारिग हो चुकी थी । नरसी कुछ ही देर में खेत से आने वाला था । बच्चे बाहर दरवाजे पर खेल रहे थे । अब वह जल्दी से नहाकर बस अपने पति के साथ भोजन करने वाली थी । गुसलखाने में जाने से पहले उसने दरवाजे की कुण्डी लगाने का विचार किया । फ़िर उसने ये विचार त्याग दिया । नरसी किसी भी क्षण लौट सकता है । और तब उसे कुण्डी खोलने में दिक्कत आने वाली थी ।
नहाते समय वह बारबार यही सोच रही थी । कितनी खुशनुमा जिन्दगी उन्हें भगवान ने दी है । उसे प्यार करने वाला हट्टा कट्टा पति मिला था । उसके दो प्यारे बच्चे हैं । उसके पास जीवन यापन हेतु पर्याप्त खेती है । उसकी जिन्दगी की बगिया खुशी के फ़ूलों से हर वक्त महकी हुयी थी ।
बस उसे यही कमी खलती थी कि काश नरसी का परिवार कुछ और भी बङा होता । पर ऐसा नहीं था । नरसी अपने माँ बाप का अकेला था । उसके सिर्फ़ एक ही बहन थी । जिसकी दूर देश शादी हो चुकी थी । माँ बाप उसके बहुत पहले ही गुजर गये थे । पर वे नरसी के लिये बीस बीघा जमीन छोङ गये थे । जिस पर खेती से पर्याप्त कमाता हुआ नरसी उर्फ़ नरेश अपने छोटे से परिवार को सुख से चला रहा था । और उन दोनों पति पत्नी को उससे अधिक चाह भी नही थी । वे अपनी जिन्दगी से हर हाल में खुश थे । खुश रहना चाहते थे । जिन्दगी । जिसका एक एक पन्ना रहस्य की स्याही और रोमांच की कलम से लिखा जाता है ।
ब्लाउज के हुक बन्द करते करते उसकी निगाह अपने स्तनों पर गयी । और वह खुद ही शर्मा गयी । पुरुष के सानिध्य से स्त्री कैसे एक फ़ूल की तरह खिल उठती है । महक उठती है । उसका अंग अंग पुरुष के प्यार को दर्शाता है ।

----------


## xman

कुँआरेपन से ही उसने इस बारे में क्या क्या अरमान संजोये थे । और अपने आपको वासना के भूखे भेङियों से हर जतन से बचाये रखा था । उसका कौमार्य और जवानी सिर्फ़ और सिर्फ़ अपने पति पर निछावर करने के लिये थे । और वह वैसा करने में सफ़ल भी रही थी ।
यही सब सोचते हुये उसने साङी का पल्लू कमर में खोंसा । और बाहर निकलने को हुयी । तभी नरसी ने घर के अन्दर कदम रखा । उसकी हालत देखकर वह घवरा गयी । ऐसा लग रहा था । शायद उसका किसी झगङा हुआ था । उसके चेहरे पर भी बैचेनी सी छायी हुयी थी ।
उसने सारा दिन नरसी से बारबार बात पूछने की कोशिश की । पर वह शून्य में देखता हुआ बात को टालता ही रहा । फ़िर रात को उसका धैर्य जबाब दे गया । वह उसके सीने से लग गयी । और बेहद अपनत्व से बोली - सुनो जी ! क्या तुम मुझे परायी समझते हो ।
- रत्ना ! कहीं शून्य में खोया खोया सा उदास नरेश बोला - बाई चांस मुझे कुछ हो जाय । तो तुम खुद को संभालना । इन बच्चों को ठीक से पालना । क्योंकि मेरा कोई भाई नहीं है । और भी कोई नहीं है । फ़िर इन बच्चों का तुम्ही सहारा होगी । वरना ये मासूम बच्चे दर दर को भटक जायेंगे ।
- क्या । वह भौंचक्का होकर बोली - ऐसा क्यों कह रहे हो जी ?
वह बारबार कसम खिलाती रही । पर नरेश जाने क्यों उसे कोई बात बताना नहीं चाहता था ।  रत्ना को सारी रात नींद नहीं आयी । ये अचानक जिन्दगी ने आज कैसा रंग बदलना शुरू किया था ।

----------


## xman

चलते चलते प्रसून ने सामने निगाह डाली । महावीर का टयूब बैल नजर आने लगा था । पर वह उसका लक्ष्य नहीं था । उसका लक्ष्य उसके एक दिशा में सामने दूर बनी महुआ आम की बगीची थी । जहाँ प्रेतवासा था । वह तेज कदमों से उसी तरफ़ बढ रहा था ।
तब रत्ना की जिन्दगी का अगला अध्याय शुरू हो गया ।
रात के दस बज चुके थे । नरसी शायद सोया हुआ था । या आँखें बन्द किये हुआ था । पर रत्ना बैचेनी से करवटें बदल रही थी । क्या हो गया था । नरसी को । कुछ दिनों से खोया खोया सा रहता था । उसने चुप चुप उसे रोते हुये भी देखा था । बहुत पूछने पर यही बोला था - रत्ना ! काश हमारे घर भी दो चार भाई या परिवार वाले होते ।
तब वह चुप कर गयी थी । इतना तो वह समझ गयी थी कि नरसी उसे वह बात बताकर और दुखी नहीं करना चाहता । शायद बात ही ऐसी हो । जिसका उसके पास कोई हल ही न हो । चैन इक पल नहीं । और कोई हल नहीं ।
तभी अचानक धप्प से आँगन में कोई कूदा । और वह काँपकर रह गयी । लेकिन इससे पहले कि वह कुछ समझ पाती । वह साया ठीक नरसी के पास आ खङा हुआ । उसने रिवाल्वर उसके ऊपर टिका दी ।
और बोला - उठ जा भाई ! मौत ये नहीं देखती कि कोई सो रहा है । या जाग रहा है ।
नरसी चुपचाप उठ खङा हुआ । जैसे ये बात पहले ही से जानता हो । तभी वह साया रत्ना को लक्ष्य करता हुआ बोला - भाभी ! तू भी उठ । अपने साजन को विदा नहीं करेगी क्या ?
वह उन दोनों को बाहर खङी सूमो तक ले आया । और जबरदस्ती अन्दर धकेल दिया । रत्ना ने सहमकर चारों तरफ़ देखा । पर गली में सन्नाटा था । वह फ़रियाद सी करती हुयी बोली - पर मेरे बच्चे ।
- उनको । वह ठण्डे स्वर में बोला - आराम से सोने दे । क्यों डिस्टर्ब करेगी । बस कुछ ही देर में तू वापस आने वाली है ।

----------


## xman

सूमो उन्हें लेकर एक फ़ार्म हाउस पहुँची । वहाँ एक गन्दे से कमरे में बल्ब जल रहा था ।  उस कमरे में सुरेश और महावीर बैठे हुये शराब पी रहे थे । रत्ना उनको देखकर एकदम चौंककर रह गयी । उसको लाने वाले आदमी ने भी नकाब उतार दिया था । वह भी गाँव का ही रहने वाला इतवारी था ।
नरसी को सुरेश के इशारे पर जंगले से बाँध दिया गया था । उसकी आँखों में तीनों के लिये नफ़रत के भाव थे । मौत को तो मानों वह साक्षात खङी ही देख रहा था । रत्ना को हसरत उदासी गम विदाई के मिले जुले भावों से देख रहा था । फ़िर इसके अलावा भी वह भावहीन शून्य सा खङा था । रत्ना को समझ में नहीं आ रहा था कि वह इस कदर खामोश क्यों है । उसके कानों में कभी कहे नरसी के शब्द गूँजे - रत्ना ! वैसे मैं एक चींटी को भी कभी नहीं मारता । पर ये भी सच है कि मैं तीन चार को अकेला ही धूल चटा सकता हूँ ।
अभी यह सब देखती हुयी वह कुछ समझने की कोशिश कर ही रही थी । तभी उसे सुरेश की आवाज सुनाई दी । वह उठ खङा हुआ । और बोला - भाभी ! तू बङी सस्पेंस में लगती है । चल तेरा सभी सस्पेंस अब खत्म कर ही देते हैं ।

----------


## xman

- ये जो जमीन होती है ना । उसने नीचे जमीन की तरफ़ उँगली की - बहुत जमाने से झगङे मौत की तीन खास वजहों में से एक है । वे तीन वजहें ज्ञानियों ने जर जोरू और जमीन ही बतायी हैं । जर यानी जायदाद हमारे पास बहुत है । जोरू भी है । और कम पङती है । तो बाहरवाली मिल जाती है । और वैसे जमीन भी है । पर भाभी जी ये जमीन की भूख ऐसी है । जो कभी कम नहीं होती । अब देखो ना । दुर्योधन के पास कितना बङा राज्य था । पर वह बोला - नहीं ! हरगिज नहीं । मैं पाण्डवों को सुई बराबर जमीन भी नहीं दूँगा । तब सोच भाभी । अगर मैं जो करने जा रहा हूँ । उसमें कुछ गलत हो । तो तेरा जूता मेरा सर । क्यों भाईयो ।
उन दोनों ने सहमति में सिर हिलाया । रत्ना अभी भी कुछ न समझती हुयी असमंजस में उसे ही देखे जा रही थी ।
- मैं फ़िर से बात पर आता हूँ । वह गम्भीरता से बोला - तू जानती ही है । मैं इसके नरसी के सगे चाचा का लङका हूँ । इसका छोटा भाई । यानी तेरा खानदानी देवर । मैंने इसे कई बार समझाया । तू ये बीस बीघा जमीन मुझे दे दे । क्योंकि हो सकता है । फ़िर कहीं ये जमीन ही तेरी जान की दुश्मन बन जाय । और ऐसा भी नहीं हम कोई अन्याय कर रहे हों । ना ना अन्याय तो हम कर ही नहीं सकते । मैंने कहा । तू ये जमीन पाँच हजार रुपया बीघा के हिसाब से दे । और अपने नगद पैसे ले । नगद । उधार का कोई लफ़ङा नहीं । क्यों भाईयों इसमें कोई गलत बात थी । हो तो बोलो । फ़िर भाभी की जूती मेरा सर ।
दोनों ने फ़िर बङी संजीदगी से सिर हिलाया । और बोले - नहीं । कोई गलत बात नहीं । एकदम न्याय वाली बात थी ।

----------


## xman

- देखा भाभी ! वह फ़िर से बोला - ये साले कुत्ते की नस्ल वाले भी इसको सही बता रहे हैं । पर तेरे आदमी को ये एकदम गलत ही लगी । टोटली रांग । इसने मुझे जमीन देने से साफ़ इंकार कर दिया । वोला किसी कीमत पर नहीं । चाहे जान क्यों न चली जाय । और दूसरी बात ये है । वह गौर से रत्ना के ब्लाउज पर देखता हुआ बोला - हम इसे बदले में और जमीन भी दिलवा रहे थे । वहाँ जो जंगल क्षेत्र में जमीन पङी है । बस थोङी सी कम उपजाऊ है । और मौके की नही है । बस इतनी ही तो बात थी ।
फ़िर भाभी जी ! कहावत है ना । एवरीथिंग इज फ़ेयर लव एण्ड वार । और संसार में जंगल राज कायम है । और ये आज का नहीं है । बहुत पुराने जमाने का है । रावन को ले लो । कंस को ले लो । दुर्योधन को ले लो । पूरा इतिहास भरा पङा है । अगर आप गौर करो । तो सबसे ज्यादा लङाईयाँ जमीन के लिये हुयी । सबसे ज्यादा जानें जमीन के लिये गयी । बस हमने भी इससे लङाई की । पर गजब रे गजब । इसने हम तीनों को अकेले मारा । बहुत मारा भाभी जी । कसम से याद आ जाता है । तो अभी भी दर्द होने लगता है । तब हमने साम दाम दण्ड भेद । यानी चारों हथकण्डे अपनाओ । पर बस अपना काम बनाओ । वाली बात अपनायी । क्योंकि हम अच्छी तरह जानते थे । हम इससे लङकर नहीं जीत सकते । हम कट्टा तमंचा चला सकते हैं । तो ये भी चलाना जानता है । हम इसको गोली मार सकते हैं । तो ये भी मार सकता है । भाभी तुम्हारा बलमा कोई गीदङ नहीं । पूरा शेर है । बब्बर शेर । पर शेर भी पिंजङे में आ ही जाता है । बस ट्रिक होनी चाहिये । क्यों भाईयों ?
अबकी दोनों ने बिना कुछ बोले ही समर्थन में सिर हिलाया । लेकिन तभी महावीर बोला - सुरेश ! तू जल्दी कहानी खत्म कर । हम यहाँ बैठे नहीं रहेंगे ।
सुरेश ने मुङकर रिवाल्वर उस पर तान दी । और दाँत पीसकर बोला - शटअप ! महावीर । क्या तू जानता नहीं । मैं कितना न्याय पसन्द इंसान हूँ । अन्याय करना । और होते देखना । मुझे कतई पसन्द नहीं । अगर ये ऐसे ही मर गया । तो भाभी जीवन भर यही सोचती रहेगी । आखिर बात क्या थी । इसीलिये इसको बुलाया भी है । वरना इसे खामखाह परेशान करने की भला क्या आवश्यकता थी ।

----------


## xman

तो भाभी जी ! फ़िर हुआ यूँ कि हमने इसको साम दाम दण्ड भेद से समझाया । देख नरसी । तेरे छोटे छोटे दो बच्चे हैं । क्या तू चाहता है कि किसी दिन बेचारे अल्पायु ही कहीं कटे मरे पङे मिलें । तेरी जवान बीबी है । क्या तू चाहता है । अचानक किसी दिन कुछ हरामजादे उससे बलात्कार कर जायें । और फ़िर वो तुझे या अन्य किसी को मुँह दिखाने के काबिल भी नहीं रहे । और फ़ाँसी लगाकर । जलकर । नहर में कूदकर । जहर खाकर । मरने के बहुत से आयडिये होते हैं । किसी आयडिये से मर जायें । इसलिये वो लोग मरें । इससे अच्छा तू अकेला ही मर जाये । क्यों तीन हत्याओं का पाप अपने सिर लेगा । फ़िर हम उन तीनों को कुछ नहीं बोलेंगे । क्यों भाईयो कुछ गलत बोला मैं ?
- व्हाट अ आयडिया सर जी ! महावीर बोला - आप हमेशा सही बोलते हैं ।
- खामोश ! वह नफ़रत से बोला - किसी की जान पर पङी है । और तुझे आयडिया सूझ रहा है । तो भाभी जी ...।
- न न नही..नहीं.. भैया नहीं । अचानक रत्ना मानों सब कुछ समझ गयी । वह फ़ूट फ़ूटकर रो पङी । उसे पिछले दिनों के नरसी के रहस्यमय अजीब से व्यवहार के सभी कारण एकदम पता चल गये - आप जमीन ले लो । सब ले लो । पर इन्हें कुछ न कहो । इन्हें छोङ दो । हम लोग इस गाँव से दूर चले जायेंगें । भीख माँगकर गुजारा कर लेंगे । पर मेरे बच्चों को अनाथ न करो । मैं आपसे हाथ जोङकर दया की भीख माँगती हूँ । मुझ पर रहम करो । मेरे छोटे छोटे बच्चों पर दया करो सुरेश । मैं तुम्हारे पाँव पङती हूँ ।

----------


## xman

- अरे रे रे ..यह क्या कर रही हो भाभी ! वह घवराकर बोला - मुझे क्यों पाप में डाल रही हो । आप मेरी भाभी हो । और भाभी माँ समान होती है । पर..। वह फ़िर से नरसी की छाती पर उँगली से ठकठकाता हुआ बोला - पर मैं क्या करूँ भाभी । मैंने इस बात पर भी बहुत सोचा । क्योंकि मैं बहुत भावुक हूँ ना । दया और प्रेम तो मेरे अन्दर कूट कूटकर भरा हुआ है । अन्याय मुझसे कतई सहन नहीं होता । क्यों भाईयो । ठीक कह रहा हूँ ना । गलत बोलूँ । तो भाभी की चप्पल और मेरा सर ।
- आप बहुत ही दयालु हो । इतवारी बेहद संजीदगी से बोला - आप जैसे दयालु कभी कभी ही पैदा हो पाते हैं । आप गजनी धर्मात्मा हो ।
- ओये खङूस ! सुरेश उसकी तरफ़ रिवाल्वर तानता हुआ बोला - तुझसे किसी ने कहा था । बीच में बोलने को । मैं अपनी प्यारी भाभी जी से बात कर रहा हूँ । हाँ तो भाभी जी । मैंने इस बात पर भी बहुत सोचा कि तुम सबको जीता जी छोङ दूँ । मुझे बस जमीन ही तो चाहिये । जमीन ले लूँ । और तुम सबको कहीं भी जाने दूँ । पर भाभी जी पर..इतिहास..इतिहास गवाह है । जिसने भी ऐसा किया । कुत्ते की मौत मारा गया । दुर्योधन को ले लो । पाँडवों को छोङने का परिणाम क्या हुआ । रावण को ले लो । विभीषण को छोङने का परिणाम क्या हुआ । इसलिये हर समझदार इंसान को इतिहास से सबक लेना चाहिये । क्योंकि इतिहास अपने आपको दुहराता है । इसलिये भाभी जी मैं मरना नहीं चाहता । मैं मरना नहीं चाहता । मुझे मरने से बङा डर लगता है । मारने से बिलकुल नहीं लगता । पर मरने से बहुत लगता है । अगर मैंने इसको छोङ दिया । तो वक्त कोई भी करवट बदल सकता है । आज मैं इसे मारने वाला हूँ । कल ये भी मुझे मार सकता है । समय का क्या भरोसा । ये बहुत जल्द पलटा खाता है । राजा रंक हो जाता है । और रंक राजा । इसलिये समझदार इंसान को समस्या को जङ से ही खत्म कर देना चाहिये ।

----------


## umabua

सचमुच बहुत ही अद्भुत और रोमांचकारी प्रस्तुतियां हैं . आभार मित्र.

----------


## xman

कहते कहते उसका चेहरा सर्द हो उठा । उसने रिवाल्वर वापस फ़ेंटे में खोंस लिया । और लम्बे फ़ल वाला चमचमाता हुआ चाकू निकाल लिया । चाकू की नोक से उसने अपना अँगूठा चीरा । और वहाँ से बहते हुये रक्त से नरसी के माथे पर तिलक किया । फ़िर वह नरसी के गले मिलकर रोने लगा । और भर्राये स्वर में बोला - मुझे माफ़ कर देना भाई । बङे भैया । मुझे माफ़ कर देना । मैं तुझे बचाना तो चाहता था । पर बचा न सका । बलिदान की परम्परा से ही वीरों का इतिहास लिखा है । ठीक है भाभी..। वह मुङकर उसकी तरफ़ देखता हुआ बोला ।
रत्ना अचानक आगे का दृश्य तुरन्त समझ गयी । वह दौङकर सुरेश के पैरों से लिपट गयी । वह बारबार नरसी के पैरों से भी - स्वामी आप कुछ करते क्यों नहीं ..कहते क्यों नहीं..कहती हुयी लिपटने लगी । सुरेश भी उसके साथ फ़ूट फ़ूटकर रो रहा था । फ़िर अचानक वह दाँत भींचकर बोला - ऐ हरामजादो ! संभालते क्यों नहीं इसको । मौत का मुहूर्त निकला जा रहा है ।
दोनों तुरन्त रत्ना की तरफ़ लपके । उसी पल सुरेश ने चाकू नरसी के पेट में घोंप दिया । वह कुछ पल नरसी की आँखों में झाँकता रहा । फ़िर उसने चाकू को क्लाक वाइज घुमाया । उसे बङी हैरानी थी । नरसी मामूली सा भी नहीं चीखा । बस उसके चेहरे पर घनी पीङा के भाव जागृत हो गये थे । असहनीय दर्द से उसका चेहरा विकृत हो रहा था । वह बारबार अपने को संभालने की कोशिश कर रहा था । पर असफ़ल हो रहा था । आखिर वह बङी कठिनाई से बोल पाया - र र रत रत्ना इधर आ ।
वह तुरन्त उठकर उसके सामने खङी हो गयी ।
- मेरे बच्चों को । वह अटकती आवाज में बोला - संभालना..उन..क ।
और बात पूरी होने से पहली ही उसकी गरदन एक तरफ़ लुङक गयी ।

----------


## xman

> सचमुच बहुत ही अद्भुत और रोमांचकारी प्रस्तुतियां हैं . आभार मित्र.


तारीफ के लिए शुक्रिया

----------


## xman

मौत सिर्फ़ एक है । एक बार ही आती है । अंजाम भी एक ही होता है । वो शरीर जो अब तक चल फ़िर रहा था । उसका निष्क्रिय हो जाना । मिट्टी के पुतले मानुष का वापस मिट्टी में ही मिल जाना । सारे रिश्ते नातों को एक झटके से बेदर्दी से तोङ देती है मौत ।
पर ये एक बार की मौत भी कई अजीव रंग लेकर आती है । कभी खामोशी से । कभी गा बजा के । कभी हाहाकार फ़ैलाती हुयी । कभी सिसकियों के साथ । दुश्मनी भाव में कभी खुशी के भी साथ । अनेक रंग है इसके । अनेक रूप है इसके । इसके रहस्य जानना बङा ही कठिन है ।
ऐसा ही मौत का अजीव रंग नरसी की मौत पर भी छाया था । वो इंसान पता नहीं । कब से जीवित ही मौत को देख रहा था । और एक स्वस्थ हाल आदमी किसी बीमार जर्जर आदमी की मौत मरने पर विवश हुआ था ।
बीस मिनट हो चुके थे । नरसी की लाश जमीन पर पङी थी । अब वह हमेशा के लिये न उठने को गिर चुका था । रत्ना को जोर से रोने भी न दिया था । वह अपनी जगह पर ही तङफ़ङा कर रह गयी थी । और फ़टी फ़टी आँखों से बस नरसी की लाश को देखे जा रही थी ।
अचानक उसका चेहरा सख्त हो गया । भावहीन सी उसकी आँखे शून्य हो गयी । तीनों अभी भी बैठे शराब पी रहे थे । उसने नरसी की लाश पर निगाह डाली । और दौङकर उससे लिपट गयी । अब तक जबरन रोकी गयी उसकी रुलाई फ़ूट पङी ।

----------


## xman

हेऽऽ ईश्वरऽऽऽऽ । वह गला फ़ाङकर चिल्लाई - अबऽऽऽ विश्वास नहीं होता कि तू हैऽऽऽऽ । नहीं विश्वास होता । इस दुनियाँ में कोई ईश्वर । कोई भगवान है । इस देवता आदमी ने क्या गुनाह किया था । अपने जान में इसने कभी चींटी नहीं मरने दी । हर परायी औरत को माँ बहन समझा । दूसरे की भलाई के लिये कभी इसने रात दिन नहीं देखा । तेरे हर छोटे बङे द्वार पर इसने सर झुकाया ।
- और परिणामऽऽऽ । उसने छाती पर हाथ मारा । और दहाङती हुयी बोली - मुझे जबाब देऽऽऽ भगवान । मुझे जबाब चाहिये । मुझे जबाब चाहियेऽऽ । वह अपना सर जमीन पर पटकने लगी - मुझे जबाब देऽऽ भगवन । आज एक दुखियारी औरत । एक बेबा औरत । एक अवला नारी । दो मासूम बच्चों की माँ । सिर्फ़ तुझसे जबाब चाहती है । क्या यही है तेरा न्याय ? क्या ऐसाऽऽ ही भगवान है तूऽऽ । तूने मेरे साथ ऐसा क्यूँ किया ? तूने क्यूँ मेरी हरी भरी बगिया उजाङ दी । मुझे जबाब देऽऽ भगवान । वह फ़िर से भयंकर होकर दहाङी - मैं सिर्फ़ऽऽ जबाब चाहती हूँऽऽऽ । मैं तुझसे दया की भीख नहींऽऽ माँग रही । सिर्फ़ जबाब देऽऽ । तुझे जबाब देनाऽऽ ही होगा । मुझे एक बार जबाब दे भगवान ।
मगर कहीं से कोई जबाब नहीं मिला । फ़िर वह उठकर खङी हो गयी । उसके चेहरे पर भयंकर कठोरता छायी हुयी थी । उसने बेहद घृणा और नफ़रत से तीनों की तरफ़ देखा ।

----------


## xman

और जहर भरे स्वर में बोली - कान खोलकर सुन हरामजादे । नाजायज । रण्डी से पैदा सुअर की औलाद । अगर तूने कुतिया का दूध नहीं पिया । तो मार डाल मुझे भी इसी वक्त । और मार डाल । उन दो नन्हें बच्चों को भी ।
- भाभी..भाभी.. भाभी माँ । सुरेश रोता हुआ बोला - ऐसा मत बोलो । मैं बहुत कमजोर दिल इंसान हूँ ।
- थू..थू.. थू है तुझ पर । वह घृणा से थूक कर बोली - आखिरी बात । गौर से सुन हरामजादे । ये एक अवला औरत । एक पतिवृता नारी । और एक देवता इंसान की.. पत्नी का शाप हैऽऽ तुझेऽऽ । कहते कहते उसने पेट पर नाभि के पास गोल गोल हाथ घुमाया । और ऊपर देखती हुयी बोली - अगर मैंने जीवन भर एक सच्ची औरत के सभी धर्म निभाये हैं । तो यही जमीनऽऽऽ । जिसके लिये.. तूने मेरा घर.. बरबाद कर दिया । बहुत जल्द तुझे मिट्टी में मिला देगी ।
कहकर वह बिना मुङे झटके से बाहर निकल गयी । सुरेश ने इतवारी को उसे छोङने हेतु भेजा भी । पर वह अँधेरे में पैदल ही भागती चली गयी । वह बहुत तेजी से अपने घर की तरफ़ भाग रही थी ।

----------


## xman

चलते चलते प्रसून रुक गया । उसकी गहरी आँखों में आँसुओं का सैलाव सा उमङ रहा था । और चेहरे पर अजीव सी सख्ती छायी हुयी थी । क्रोध से योगी की सभी नसें नाङियाँ फ़ूल उठी थी । वह वहीं खङे पेङ के तने पर बेबसी से मुठ्ठी बारबार मारने लगा । काफ़ी देर बाद वह शान्त हुआ । फ़िर योगस्थ होकर उसने गहरी गहरी साँसे खींची । और वहीं पेङ के नीचे बैठकर ध्यान करने लगा । सुबह के तीन बजने वाले थे । प्रेत अपने स्थानों पर वापस जाने लगे होंगे । अतः उसने महुआ बगीची की ओर जाने का ख्याल छोङ दिया । वैसे भी वह निरुद्देश्य वहाँ जा रहा था । उसका पूर्व निर्धारित लक्ष्य अभी कुछ नहीं था । शायद कुछ हो । बस यही सोच थी ।
पर अभी भी उसके सामने सवाल थे । आगे आखिर क्या हुआ था ? क्या रत्ना ने दोनों बच्चों के साथ आत्महत्या कर ली थी । नरसी की मौत के बाद उसका क्या हुआ था । जाने क्यों वह इस कहानी को देखना नहीं चाहता था । पर देखने को मजबूर ही था । उसने एक निगाह दूर पीछे छूट गये शालिमपुर के शमशान की तरफ़ डाली । और रत्ना की जिन्दगी का अगला अध्याय खोला ।

----------


## xman

नरसी की मौत के बाद रत्ना ने शालिमपुर छोङ दिया था । वह अपने दोनों बच्चों के साथ खेत पर रखवाली के उद्देश्य से बनी झोंपङी का ही विस्तार कर उसमें रहने लगी थी । अब उसमें जीने की कोई चाह नहीं रही थी । वह बस लाश की तरह अपने बच्चों के लिये जी रही थी । वह अकेली ही दिन रात खेत में जी तोङ मेहनत कर अपने को थका लेती थी । और शाम को सब कुछ भूलकर बेहोशी जैसी नींद में चली जाती थी । बस यही उसकी जिन्दगी रह गयी थी । उसने एक बार दोनों बच्चों के साथ जान देने के बारे में भी सोचा । मगर नरसी के अन्तिम शब्द और उसका लिया हुआ वादा याद आते ही वह काँपकर रह गयी । फ़िर उसने अपनी जिन्दगी की बेलगाम कश्ती को वक्त के निर्मम थपेङों के साथ उसके हालात पर छोङ दिया । उसके चेहरे पर एक स्थायी शून्यता छा गयी थी । उसकी सूनी सी स्याह आँखों में जिन्दगी का कोई रंग नहीं बचा था ।
नरसी की लाश एक नहर के पास से बरामद हुयी थी । जिस पर सभी गाँव वालों ने रोते पी्टते हाय हाय करते हुये किसी अज्ञात हत्यारे द्वारा अज्ञात कारणों से हत्या की रिपोर्ट दर्ज करा दी थी । फ़ूट फ़ूटकर रोता हुआ सुरेश अपने तयेरे भाई के साथ ही मानों मर जाने को ही तैयार था । बङी मुश्किल से लोगों ने उसे रोका । वह भाभी भाभी माँ कहते हुये रत्ना के पैरों से भी लिपटता था । और बारबार छाती पीटते हुये यही अफ़सोस करता था कि - काश ! मौत के समय वह भी नरसी भैया के पास होता । तो अपनी जान देकर भी वह उन्हें बचाता ।
रत्ना भावहीन चेहरे से ये सब अन्तिम नाटक देखती रही । और फ़िर वह गाँव का घर छोङकर खेतों पर आ गयी ।

----------


## xman

तब रात के बारह बजे थे । पूरे शालिमपुर में सन्नाटा छाया हुआ था । गाँव के सभी लोग नींद के आगोश में जा चुके थे । शालिमपुर के शमशान में प्रेतों की चहल पहल जारी थी । रत्ना गहरी नींद में सोयी पङी थी कि अचानक हङबङा कर उठ बैठी ।
कोई उसके सीने पर आहिस्ता आहिस्ता हाथ फ़ेर रहा था । आँखे खुलते ही उसे वे तीन शैतान नजर आये । महावीर और इतवारी एक तरफ़ खङा था । सुरेश जमीन पर आराम से पालथी लगाये उसके स्तनों को सहला रहा था ।
- तू जाग गयी । सुरेश मीठे स्वर में बोला - मैंने सोचा । तुझे डिस्टर्ब न करूँ ।
रत्ना ने भावहीन चेहरे से पास सोये अपने दोनों बच्चों को देखा । बेबसी से उसके आँसू निकलने को हुये । जिसे उसने सख्ती से निकलने से पहले ही रोक दिया । उसने अपना आँचल ठीक करने की कोशिश की । जिसे सुरेश ने फ़िर से झटक दिया । उसे मन ही मन अपनी प्रतिज्ञा याद आयी कि - जीवन में कितना भी जुल्म उस पर हो । वह कोई विरोध नहीं करेगी । बल्कि वह देखेगी कि इस दुनियाँ में भगवान का न्याय क्या है ? भगवान है भी । या नहीं । या यहाँ सिर्फ़ शैतान का राज है । सिर्फ़ शैतान का राज । शैतान ।
और शैतान उसके सामने थे ।
सुरेश उसका ब्लाउज हटाने लगा । वह लाश की तरह हो गयी । और उसने सख्ती से अपनी आँखे बन्द कर ली ।

----------


## xman

- आँखे खोल भाभी ! सुरेश उसका गाल थपथपाकर बोला - यूँ मुर्दा मत हो । क्यूँ मेरा दिल तोङती है तू । अपने देवर का स्वागत नहीं करेगी क्या । कैसी भाभी है तू । देवर क्या होता है । नहीं जानती । देवर का मतलब होता है । दूसरा वर । जब पहला वर न हो । तब वर की जगह पूरी करने वाला दूसरा वर । देवर .. ही होता है ।
उसके शरीर से उतरते कपङों के साथ साथ उसके आज तक के पहने विश्वास के आवरण भी उतरते जा रहे थे । ईश्वर भी उसकी भावनाओं से उतर गया । भगवान भी उतर गया । खुदाई मददगार भी उतर गये । रिश्ते उतर गये । नाते उतर गये । गाँव उतर गया । शहर उतर गये । और वह अन्दर बाहर से पूर्ण नग्न हो गयी । एकदम नग्न । एक मन्दिर में लगी बेजान पत्थर सी नग्न मूर्ति ।
शैतान उसके मुर्दा शरीर को मनचाहा घुमा रहे थे । और खुद के विचार उसके मन को घुमा रहे थे । ये इंसान किस कदर अकेला है । किस कदर असुरक्षित है । चारों तरफ़ हैवानियत का नंगा नाच हो रहा है । बच्चे कहीं जाग न जायें । इसलिये उसने अपने मुँह से निकलने वाली हर आवाज को रोक दिया था ।
तीनों के चेहरे पर तृप्ति के भाव थे । पर वह किसी भावहीन वैश्या की तरह अपने कपङे ठीक कर रही थी । उसकी सभी भावनायें अभी अभी रौंदी जा चुकी थी । मानसिक हलचल के तिनकों को दरिन्दों की वासना का तूफ़ान उङा ले गया था । उसकी आखिरी अमानत । आखिरी पूँजी । उसका सतीत्व भी लुट गया था । अब कुछ नहीं बचा था । जिसको बचाने का जतन करना था ।

----------


## xman

- हे प्रभु ! वह भावुक होकर मन ही मन बोली - आपको बारम्बार प्रणाम है । प्रणाम है । आपकी लीला अपरम्पार है । पार है । आप दयालु से भी दयालु हो । दयालु हो । सबकी रक्षा करने वाले हो । करने वाले हो । कोई द्रौपदी नंगी होती है । नंगी होती है ।  तब आप दौङे दौङे आते हो । दौङे दौङे आते हो ।  हे दाता प्रभु ! आप किसी असहाय पर जुल्म होता नहीं देख सकते । नहीं देख सकते । आपकी इस महिमा को भला आपके सिवा दूसरा कौन समझ सकता है । कौन समझ सकता है । मेरा बारम्बार प्रणाम स्वीकार करें प्रभु । स्वीकार करें प्रभु ।
तभी वह फ़िर से चौंकी । ख्यालों में खोयी उसे सुरेश की आवाज फ़िर से सुनाई दी । वह मधुर स्वर में बोला - भाभी..भाभी जी..भाभी तू कितनी अच्छी है । देख । वैसे तो हम ये सोचकर आये थे कि नरसी मर गया है । किसी राक्षस हत्यारे ने उसे मार डाला । कुछ तेरा हालचाल पूछ आयें । कुछ तेरी भूख प्यास का इंतजाम करें ।
लेकिन भाभी ! आजकल इतना भी टाइम नहीं किसी के पास कि सिर्फ़ एक काम के लिये किसी के पास भागा भागा पहुँच जाये । आज आदमी एक बार के जाने में दो काम निकालता है । तीन भी निकाल लेता है । चार भी । और पाँच भी ।
सो देख । तेरा पहला काम तो हमने निकाल दिया । अब इसे तेरा काम समझ ले । या मेरा समझ ले । ये तेरी मर्जी । हमने तो तुझ पर दया ही की । हमेशा दया । भाभी । वह भीगे स्वर में बोला - मैं बचपन से ही बङा भावुक हूँ । किसी का दुख मुझसे देखा नहीं जाता । यहाँ ..उसने दिल पर हाथ रखा - यहाँ से रोना आता है । क्यों भाइयों कुछ गलत बोला मैं । गलत हो तो । भाभी का जूता । और मेरा सिर ।

----------


## xman

कुछ गलत नहीं । महावीर संजीदगी से बोला - आप सच्चे धर्मात्मा हो । गजनी धर्मात्मा ।
- कमीनों ! वह नफ़रत से बोला - डफ़र ! आज शायद पहली बार तुम सही बोले हो । खैर..तुम भाङ में जाओ । मैं अपनी प्यारी भाभी से बात करता हूँ । भाभी ! उसके हाथ में एक शीशी प्रकट हुयी - इसको पायजन बोलते हैं । हिन्दी में जहर । बङे काम की चीज बनायी है । भगवान ने ये । कोई दवा.. दुख दर्द दूर न कर पाये । ये सभी दुख दर्द मिटा देती है । वो भी हाथ के हाथ । इधर दवा अन्दर । उधर दुख बाहर । फ़िर भला मैं कैसे तुझे दुखी देख सकता हूँ । लेकिन ये..। उसके हाथ में कागज और एक पैड प्रकट हुआ -  ये भी देख भाभी । इससे अँगूठा की ठप्पा निशानी लगाते हैं । और ये ठप्पा इन कागजों पर लगाना है । इस ठप्पे का मतलब ये है कि हालतों से मजबूर तूने ये जमीन हमें बेच दी । बाकी कोर्ट कचहरी के कुछ झंझट होते हैं । जो सब ले देकर निबट जाते हैं । जैसे दारोगा निबट गया । थाना निबट गया । बीस हजार जमा करो । और थाने में बोलकर मर्डर करने जाओ । अब उनके भी बाल बच्चें होते हैं भाभी । बाल बच्चे..। कहते कहते उसने एक सर्द निगाह सोये हुये मासूम बच्चों पर डाली - बाल बच्चे । जैसे ये हैं । और मैं चाहता हूँ । दो तीन साल के छोटे छोटे ये बाल जैसे फ़ूल से बच्चे भी क्यूँ इस बेदर्द जालिम दुनियाँ में कष्ट भोगें ।
रत्ना के चेहरे पर कोई भाव नहीं था । उसने एक निगाह अपने बच्चों पर डाली । और.. एक मिनट..सुरेश कहती हुयी झोंपङी से बाहर आ गयी । उसने एक निगाह दूर तक फ़ैली अपनी जमीन पर डाली । जिसके जर्रे जर्रे से नरसी की महक आ रही थी । वह झुकी । उसने मिट्टी उठाकर हाथ में ले ली । और उसे अपने बदन पर लगाने लगी । वे तीनों हैरत से उसे देख रहे थे । उसने मिट्टी से मुँह पोत लिया । छाती पर लगाया । और हर जगह लगाया । फ़िर उस विधवा ने उसी मिट्टी का सिन्दूर अपनी माँग में भर लिया । उसने शून्य 0 आँखों से अन्तिम बार फ़िर से खेतों को देखा । और पति के चरणों का भाव करते हुये उसे झुककर प्रणाम किया । उसने मुङकर शालिमपुर को देखा । जहाँ कभी उसके अरमानों की डोली आयी थी । उसने हाथ जोङकर अपनी ससुराल का भाव करते हुये उसे भी प्रणाम किया ।
वह फ़िर से भीतर आयी । और एक निगाह उसने फ़िर से बच्चों पर डाली । किसी भी चिन्ता से बेफ़िक्र वे मासूम मीठी नींद सो रहे थे । उसने एक झटके से सुरेश से कागज ले लिये । और बताये गये स्थान पर अँगूठा लगाती गयी । फ़िर उसने सुरेश के हाथों से जहर की शीशी ले ली । और अपने बच्चों के पास बैठ गयी । न चाहते हुये भी उसके दोनों आँखों से एक एक बूँद गालों पर लुङक ही गयी । उसने अपने बच्चों के गाल पर प्यार से हाथ फ़ेरा । उनके माथे पर चुम्बन किया । और फ़िर दृणता से ढक्कन खोल लिया । सोते हुये बच्चों का मुँह खोलकर उसने बारी बारी से उनके मुँह में जहर उङेल दिया । फ़िर उसने संतुष्टि भाव से शीशी में बचे जहर को देखा । और - हे प्रभु ! कहते हुयी बचा हुआ जहर गटागट पी गयी ।

----------


## xman

रात के पूरे बारह बज चुके थे । रात किसी यौवन से उफ़नती मचलती नायिका की तरह पूर्ण जवान हो चुकी थी । और पूरी मदहोशी से अँधेरे के आलिंगन में समायी हुयी कसमसा रही थी । अँधेरा उससे और.. और.. और एकाकार होता जा रहा था ।
प्रसून ने चलते चलते एक सिगरेट सुलगाई । और सामने देखा । वह फ़िर से लगभग उसी स्थान पर आ पहुँचा था । कल जहाँ से आगे जाने का इरादा उसने छोङ दिया था । फ़र्क बस इतना था कि कल सुबह के चार बजने वाले थे । भोर का उजाला फ़ैलने लगा था । और आज अभी आधी रात थी । दूर टयूब बैल के एक दिशा में महुआ बगीची दूर से ही नजर आ रही थी ।
कल वह बहुत देर तक यहीं बैठा रहा था । चार बज गये । पाँच बज गये । फ़िर छह भी बज गये । पर उससे उठा नहीं गया । वह गन्दी जमीन पर पैर फ़ैलाये कभी ऐसा कभी वैसा ऐसे ही बैठा सिगरेट पर सिगरेट फ़ूँकता रहा । जैसे घर के कालीन पर बैठा हो । यहाँ तक कि सभी सिगरेट भी खत्म हो गये । पर उसके दिमाग में उठता तूफ़ान खत्म नहीं हुआ । वह यही सोचता रहा । कितनी अजीव है ये जिन्दगी भी । कुछ ही दिनों में रत्ना की हँसती खेलती महकती बगिया उजङ गयी थी । न सिर्फ़ उजङ गयी थी । बल्कि वह उस गयी गुजरी जिन्दगी से भी बदतर हालत में अपने दो मासूम बच्चों के साथ भटक रही थी ।

----------


## xman

जलते मुर्दों से उङने वाली घी आदि की खुशबू उसका आहार थी । उसके बच्चे मानव मल भी खाते थे । सुअर भी रहने से मना कर दे । ऐसी ढाय में रहती थी । और इस सबके बाबजूद भी वहाँ चैन से नहीं थी । प्रेत अपनी बिरादरी में उसे शामिल करना चाहते थे । और वह इस और भी नयी खौफ़नाक दुनियाँ से एकदम घबरायी हुयी थी । यहाँ तो वह फ़िर से मर भी नहीं सकती थी । देश गाँव छोङकर जा भी नहीं सकती थी । कहाँ जाती ? अकाल मरने के बाद जहाँ भी गयी । प्रेतों का राज नजर आया । यहाँ उसे खाने की कुछ सुविधा थी । और दूसरे प्रेत किसी राउन्ड की तरह ही कुछ घण्टे को आते थे । तब वह उनसे बचती हुयी छुपने की कोशिश करके अपने को बचाती थी । अपनी शेष आयु का पुनर्जन्म कैसे ले । ये शायद ही वह खुद जान पाती । कोई दयालु प्रेत ही रहम खाकर उसे ये तरीका बता सकता था । लेकिन इसमें भी सबसे बङी समस्या थी । उसके दो बच्चे । वह एक ममतामयी माँ थी । और अपने बच्चों को यहाँ अकेला छोङकर जन्म नहीं ले सकती थी । तब फ़िर दो बच्चों और एक औरत का पुनः जन्म हेतु गर्भ स्थापन किसी योगी के बगैर बङी टेङी खीर ही थी । प्रेत शायद ही एक साथ ये व्यवस्था करवा सकते थे । क्योंकि तीन खाली गर्भों की तलाश मुश्किल ही थी । और अकेले वह किसी भी कीमत पर नहीं जा सकती थी । दूसरे गर्भ स्थापन गर्भ खाली होने पर संस्कार मैच होने पर ही हो सकता था । फ़िर उसे कौन कैसे समझायेगा कि तेरे बच्चे पुनर्जन्म हेतु गर्भवास में चले गये । कोई सफ़ल योगी ही यह सबूत दिखा सकता था । तब ही शायद वह मान पाती । शायद बहुत समझाने पर ही अगले जन्म वाली बात उसकी समझ में आनी थी । शायद न भी आती । ये सभी बातें प्रसून के दिमाग में अँधङ की तरह आ रही थी ।

----------


## xman

उसके सामने दो खास सवाल और भी थे । नरसी का क्या हुआ था ? और वह तीन हरामजादे किस हाल में थे ? उनका क्या होना था ? उन तीनों में एक शक्ल तो उसकी परिचित ही थी । दो को वह नहीं जानता था ।
प्रेतों के छोटे छोटे झुण्ड उसके पास से गुजर रहे थे । पर न उसे उनसे कोई लेना था । और न प्रेतों का उससे कोई देना था । वह प्रेतवासा बस इसी उम्मीद से आया था कि वह कौन सी गण थी । प्रेत थी । जो महावीर और उसके भाईयों को काट डालने का इशारा करती थी । डराती थी । धमकाती थी । और दूसरे शायद किसी भलमानस प्रेत से उसे यहाँ का मामला समझने सुलझाने में कोई मदद मिले । क्योंकि यह प्रेतों का मामला था । और इसमें प्रेतों की मदद से बहुत कुछ हो सकता था ।
यही सोचकर वह किसी प्रेत प्रेतनी से हल्लो बोलने ही वाला था कि अचानक उसके कानों में किसी मोबायल फ़ोन के स्पीकर से आती डिस्टर्बिंग साउण्ड की तरह झिन झिन मिश्रित आवाज के साथ स्त्री प्रेत की आवाज सुनाई दी - हे प्रसून ! तुम । निश्चय ही यह एक सरप्राइज हुआ मेरे लिये डियर ।
प्रसून को एक आश्चर्यमिश्रित सी खुशी हुयी । वह सिल्विया थी । मरने से पूर्व प्रसून की उससे कोई जान पहचान न थी । पर मरने के बाद हुयी थी । मरने से पूर्व वह मनोविज्ञान की शोध छात्रा थी । और " प्रेत अँधविश्वास या सच " सबजेक्ट पर रिसर्च कर रही थी । इस हेतु वह उपलब्ध जानकारी के सहारे प्रेतवासों में रातों में घूमती रही । और धीरे धीरे प्रेतभाव से गृसित होती गयी । लेकिन अपनी आधुनिक सोच के चलते वह इसे विभिन्न मनोभ्रांतियों के प्रभाव जानती हुयी नकारती रही । और इंगलिश मेडीसन के सहारे अपने दिमाग को दुरुस्त रीचार्ज करती रही ।
पर वह बेचारी नहीं जानती थी कि अज्ञात प्रेत आवेशों से उसका जीवन रस तेजी से सूख रहा था । और उसके अन्दर प्रेतत्व मैटर बढता जा रहा है । प्रेतों की तलाश उसको खुद को प्रेत बना रही थी । और फ़िर उसे शायद बहुत लम्बे समय तक अपने ही खोये अस्तित्व को तलाश करना था । शायद कुछ हजार साल तक ।

----------


## xman

जब प्रसून को वह मिली थी । तब उसमें सुधार की कोई गुंजाइश न बची थी । वह 34 की होकर मरी थी । और अनजाने में उसने अपनी आयु घटाकर शून्य 0 कर ली थी । तब वह उसको समझाकर दूसरा जन्म या रीबोर्न हेतु भी कोई हेल्प नहीं कर सकता था । उसे भारी हैरत हुयी कि सिल्विया प्रेत बनने के बाद भी खुद को रोमांचित सा महसूस कर रही थी । और इस नये परिवेश में काफ़ी उत्साहित थी ।
प्रसून से उसकी मुलाकात चैन्नई के एक स्थान पर हुयी थी । और यह तो उसके लिये और भी दिलचस्प था कि कुछ खास स्पेशिलिटी रखने वाले इंसान प्रेतों से सीधा कनेक्ट हो सकते हैं । इसको वह और भी बङा रोमांच मानती थी । दूसरे एक योगी के रूप में प्रसून जैसी दिलचस्प इंटरनेशनल हस्ती को पाकर वह बेहद खुश हुयी थी । और घण्टों बात करती थी । शायद एक ऐसा अकेला इंसान । जिससे वह इंसानी जीवन की भांति बात कर सकती थी । कोई हेल्प भी ले सकती थी ।
- तुम ! वह भी लगभग हैरत से बोला - मगर यहाँ ?
- एराउण्ड द वर्ल्ड ! वह उत्साहित सी बोली । फ़िर उसने तारों की तरफ़ इशारा किया - कभी कभी वहाँ भी जाती हूँ । वो भी बिना प्लेन के । बिना ट्रेन के । यार क्या अनोखी लाइफ़ है । प्रेतों की ।
- यहाँ कब से हो ? वह महुआ बगीची की ओर दृष्टि घुमाता हुआ बोला ।
उसने बताया । वह पिछले 6 महीने से यहाँ थी । प्रसून को एकदम आशा सी बँध गयी । अब उसे फ़ालतू के प्रेतों से माथा पच्ची नहीं करनी थी । अतः वह बोला - अभी पिछले 6 महीनों में यहाँ कोई खास घटना भी हुयी है ।

----------


## xman

- मैं समझी नहीं । वह उलझकर बोली - खास घटना से तुम्हारा क्या मतलब है । यहाँ तो सभी घटनायें खास ही होती हैं । और फ़िर सभी आम भी ।
प्रसून ने उसकी सहमति में सिर हिलाया । उसका जबाब ही बता रहा था कि वह एक परिपक्व प्रेतनी हो चुकी है । प्रेतजगत से उसका अच्छा परिचय हो चुका था । उसके चेहरे पर चमक आ गयी । उसने घूमकर शालिमपुर की तरफ़ उँगली उठायी । और मधुर स्वर में बोला - मेरा मतलब । उस विलेज से जुङी ।
-  ओ या ! वह साधारण स्वर में बोली - परसों ही कुलच्छनी ने वहाँ से.. एक को वहाँ । उसने ऊपर उँगली उठाई - वहाँ रवाना किया है । बङा पहुँचा हुआ हरामी था साला । मैं होती ना.. उसको घसीट घसीटकर मारती । इसकी बङी चर्चा हुयी थी ।
- कुलच्छनी ! वह कुछ सोचता हुआ सा बोला - मतलब ? ये वर्ड तो शायद लूज करेक्टर लेडी के लिये इस्तेमाल करते हैं । या फ़िर किसी अन्य बुरी आदतों वाली ।
- वो सब मुझे नहीं पता । लेकिन यहाँ कुलच्छनी एक पिशाच श्रेणी की गण होती है । वह ऐसी गण कैसे बनती है । ये भी मैं नहीं जानती । पर उसका काम ऐसे लोगों को अटैक कर मारना होता है । जो अपनी दुष्ट आदतों के चलते । अत्यन्त क्रूरता पापमय जीवन के चलते आयु से बहुत पहले ही अपनी आयु समाप्त कर लेते हैं । तब उनको मारने कुलच्छणी ही जाती है । जिसको अभी मारा । साला सुअर पैदायशी हरामी था । दूसरों की जमीन कब्जाना । दुर्बल गरीब औरतों से रेप कर देना । निर्दोष लोगों की हत्या करना । मानों उसके लिये खेल था । अभी अभी कुछ टाइम पहले कमीने ने हँसते खेलते परिवार का नाश कर दिया । कोई बेचारा बहुत सीधा किसान था । उसके दो छोटे बच्चे भी थे । उनको भी मार डाला ।

----------


## xman

प्रसून लगभग उछल ही पङा - क्या ! उसके मुँह से निकला - वह मर गया ।
- वही तो मैं बोल रही हूँ डियर ! साला बहुत आसान मौत मर गया । लकी अनलकी था साला हरामी ।
उसके लकी अनलकी शब्द से प्रसून ने असमंजस से उसकी तरफ़ देखा । तब वह बोली - मेरे भोले राजा ! लकी इसलिये था कि उसे मरने में कोई तकलीफ़ नहीं हुयी । कुलच्छणी एक ब्लू मिक्स ब्लैक कलर बाडी वाली भयंकर गण होती है । वह फ़ुल न्यूड होती है । उसकी हाइट लगभग 4 फ़ुट होती है । और शरीर किसी गठीले आदमी जैसा । अगर उसके अवाउट 28 साइज ब्रेस्ट न हों । तो वह मैन जैसा ही फ़ील देती है । उसके हाथ में हड्डी का बना एक वैपन टायप होता है । उसको लेकर वह सुरेश के घर के पास लगभग थाउजेंड मीटर अप साइड आसमान में गयी होगी । उसने सुरेश को लक्ष्य कर वैपन चलाया होगा । उसकी एक चोट से ही सुरेश को हार्ट पेन और तेज चक्कर सा आया होगा । वह वही जमीन etc पर गिर गया होगा । और इसके बाद डैड । यानी महज 5 मिनटस का खेल । तो ये लकी डैथ ही हुयी ना ।
और अनलकी इसलिये । क्योंकि इसका सिनी मैटर इतना अधिक बना है कि इसको अवाउट 10 lac year hell  में जाना होगा । जिसको महा रौरव नरक बोलते हैं । मीन इसकी मर्सी अपील की कोई गुंजाइश नहीं । इसके बाद भी इसको सजा ए काला पानी टायप नीच और गन्दे अँधेरे लोकों में बारबार फ़ेंका जायेगा । तब लाखों वर्ष में इसके पाप धुलेंगे । तब कहीं ये 84 के बाद इंसान होगा ।

----------


## xman

प्रसून को मानों गहरी तसल्ली हुयी । उसे एक असीम शान्ति सुख सकून का अनुभव सा हुआ । उसने एक गहरी सांस भरी । मानों उसके सीने से बहुत बङा बोझ उतर गया हो । फ़िर उसने बेहद प्रसंशा से सिल्विया की ओर देखा ।
ओर बोला - कमाल है डियर ! आपने बहुत अच्छा रिसर्च किया है ।
- ओ नो प्रसून ! वह वहाँ से गुजरते दो प्रेतों को हाइ का हाथ हिलाते हुये बोली - इनफ़ेक्ट ये आदमी अपने को छटुर समझटा हय । बट होटा हय साला छूटिया । छटुर छूटिया ।
पिछले चार दिन से उदास और अभी भी बुखार में तपते प्रसून ने उसके इंगलिश टोन में कही बात को समझ लिया । और उसके मुँह से जबरदस्त ठहाका निकला । सिल्विया भी उसके साथ मुक्त भाव से हँसी । प्रसून उसकी तरफ़ हा हा हा के साथ उँगली करता हुआ बोला - यू मीन चतुर ***िया ना । प्लीज इसको एक्सप्लेन भी कर । चतुर ***िया । हा हा हा । ओ माय गाड । व्हाट अ स्पेशल वर्ड चतुर ***िया ।

----------


## xman

उसके कहने के अन्दाज और अपनी जिन्दगी में पहली बार सुने इस अदभुत मिश्रित शब्द से प्रसून बहुत देर तक हँसता रहा । उसकी हँसी रुकने का नाम ही नहीं ले रही थी । सिल्विया बार बार.. ओ प्रसून तुम भी ना डियर .. कहती हुयी उसको हाथ से बारबार चपत सा लगा देती थी । तब बहुत देर में दोनों की हँसी रुकी ।
- चतुर ***िया का मतलब है । वह फ़िर से बोली - ऐसा इंसान जो खुद ही अपने आपको समझता तो बहुत चतुर है । पर होता एकदम ***िया है । इस तरह वह मिलकर चतुर ***िया हो जाता है । जैसे ये साला हरामी सुरेश था । क्या मिला इसे ? जो इसका खुद का लक से मिला था । उससे भी हाथ धो बैठा । और लाखों साल के नरक में गया ।
दूसरे प्रसून इंसान की ये कितनी अजीब सोच है कि प्रेत या देवता etc कुछ अलग चीज होते हैं । जिस प्रकार इन लाइफ़ एक इंसान अपना स्टेंडर्ड बनाकर आफ़्टर बेड टाइम पूअर टू रिच हो जाता है । दैन ये भी आफ़्टर लाइफ़ रिजल्ट कर्मा गति होती है । बट आदमी का स्वभाव नेचर etc वही रहता है । बस जिस प्रकार पूअर से रिच बने आदमी में थोङा ठाठवाठ से रहने एण्ड अदर लाइफ़ स्टायल में चैंज हो जाता है । वही आफ़्टर लाइफ़ भी होता है । एक गरीब आदमी झोंपङे के बजाय महल में रहने लगा । साइकिल के बजाय प्लेन से चलने लगा । ये देवता हुआ । एण्ड प्रेत रिजल्ट में । वह लाइफ़ का गेम हार गया । और दर दर भटकने को मजबूर हो गया । और...

----------


## xman

- ओ के..ओ के. सिल्वी ! प्रसून उसे जल्दी से रोकता हुआ बोला - मैं यहाँ एक खास काम से आया हूँ । ये बहुत अच्छा हुआ । तुम मुझे मिल गयी । क्या तुम्हें पता है । यहाँ की कुछ प्रेत वहाँ । उसने महावीर के टयूब बैल की तरफ़ उँगली उठायी - वहाँ के एक आदमी को मारने या डराने धमकाने जाती हैं । मैं उनके बारे में जानना चाहता हूँ । उनसे मिलना चाहता हूँ । उनकी हेल्प भी चाहता हूँ ।
- ठीक है प्रसून ! वह उठते हुये बोली - आओ मेरे साथ ।
प्रसून उठकर खङा हो गया । उसने एक सिगरेट सुलगाई । और मार्निंग वाक से अन्दाज में उसके साथ चलने लगा । अब वह खुद को बेहद हलका महसूस कर रहा था । वह सिल्विया के साथ चलता हुआ महुआ बगीची पहुँचा । वहाँ काफ़ी संख्या में प्रेत घूम रहे थे । कपालिनी कामारिका और कंकालिनी भी वहाँ एक साथ ही किसी प्रेत से मस्ती कर रही थी । पर सिल्विया उसे महुआ बगीची से होकर निकालती हुयी आगे लेकर चलती गयी । और फ़िर एक लम्बा बंजर इलाका पार करके वे एक घने पेङों के झुरमुट से पहुँचे । जहाँ शक्तिशाली प्रेतों का स्थायी वास था । या कहिये हेड आफ़िस था । यह एकदम निर्जन क्षेत्र था । और आमतौर पर आदमी से अछूता था । इसके प्रेत एरिया होने की खबर भी स्थानीय लोगों को पता थी । अतः वे उधर जाने से बचते थे । प्रसून का वहाँ भव्य स्वागत हुआ ।

----------


## xman

***********
*अगले दिन । दोपहर के बारह बजे थे । प्रसून कामाक्षा के ऊपरी कमरे में लेटा हुआ था । और गहरी नींद में सोया हुआ था । कल सुबह भी पाँच बजे ही वह प्रेतवासा से लौटा था । सिल्विया ने उसकी मुलाकात मरुदण्डिका नामक बेहद खतरनाक प्रेतनी से कराई थी । मरुदण्डिका उसका कार्य प्रकार या पद था । वैसे उसका नाम रूपिका था । रूपिका सुलझे स्वाभाव की प्रेतनी थी । और अन्य प्रेतनियों की अपेक्षा उसमें काम भोग वासना बहुत ही कम थी । प्रेतों के आम स्वभाव से भी उसका स्वभाव अलग और हटकर था ।
मरुदण्डिका प्रेतनियाँ दरअसल वे स्त्रियाँ बनती हैं । जो अपने जीवन में सख्त मिजाज वाली होती हैं । अपने पति बच्चों और घर को अपने ही कङे अनुशासन में चलाती हैं । ये अनुशासन इतना अधिक सख्त होता है कि वे पति को अपने साथ सेक्स भी लिमिट और तरीके से करने देती हैं । जिसको सिर्फ़ औपचारिक सेक्स कह सकते हैं । ये न सिर्फ़ घर में वरन अपने स्वभाव के चलते सोसायटी में भी अपनी उपस्थिति में अनुशासन का माहौल बना देती हैं ।
इनकी धारणा होती है कि इंसान को सलीके और कायदे से इंसानियत के आधार पर जिन्दगी को जिन्दगी के नियमों से गुजारना चाहिये । फ़िर बहुत से कारणों में से किसी कारणवश ये अपनी कर्म त्रुटि से या अकाल मृत्यु से मृत्यु उपरान्त मरुदण्डिका प्रेत स्थिति में रूपान्तरण हो जाती हैं । और जैसा कि इंसानी जीवन में होता है । व्यक्ति को उसके गुण और योग्यता के आधार पर ही काम और पद सौंपा जाता है । यहाँ भी वही बात घटित होती है ।

----------


## xman

रूपिका से प्रसून की काफ़ी देर बात होती रही । महावीर को डराने वही जाती थी । और उसे जल्द से जल्द अंजाम मौत देना ही उसका मकसद था । लेकिन समस्या ये थी कि महावीर प्रेतभाव में नहीं आ पा रहा था । उसके अन्दर रात की परिस्थितियों में घूमते रहने से भय का लगभग अभाव ही था । और किसी भी प्रेत भाव को आरोपित करने हेतु इंसान का डरपोक या भय भाव में होना आवश्यक ही होता है । रूपिका उसके घर वालों और अन्य बहुतों को भी तिगनी का नाच नचाने वाली थी । पर वहाँ भी वही प्राब्लम थी । किन्हीं नियमों के चलते वह शालिमपुर के उस आवादी क्षेत्र में तब तक ऐसा तांडव नहीं मचा सकती थी । जब तक वह स्थान एक खास भाव से दूषित न हो जाय । और दूसरे पहले के कुछ अन्य कारणों से बहाँ तांत्रिक इंतजाम थे । इसलिये बह विवशता से कसमसा रही थी ।
प्रसून ने उसकी इच्छानुसार ये सभी बाधायें खत्म करने का वादा किया । तब उसके चेहरे पर अनोखी चमक पैदा हुयी । लक्ष्य को प्राप्त करने की चमक ।
शाम के ठीक 5 बजे मोबायल के अलार्म से प्रसून की आँख खुली । वह अपने कमरे से उठकर नीचे कामाक्षा में पहुँचा । उसने चाय पी । और वहीं से कार लेकर बाजार चला गया ।

----------


## xman

शाम आठ बजे वह वापस कामाक्षा लौटा । और सीधा अपने कमरे में चला गया । फ़िर वहाँ से निबटकर वह सीधा शालिमपुर के शमशान पहुँचा । और किसी चिता की राख को पैकेट में भरने लगा । उसने एक निगाह खोह की तरफ़ डाली । पर रत्ना उसे दिखाई न दी । और स्वयँ अभी उसकी कोई तवज्जो भी उसकी तरफ़ नहीं थी ।
इस वक्त उसने अपना हुलिया बदल सा रखा था । और आमतौर पर एक पढा लिखा मगर देहाती सा नजर आ रहा था । फ़िर सारी तैयारी के बाद वह अपने आपको बचाता हुआ शालिमपुर गाँव में जाकर ऐसे घूमने लगा । मानों किसी खास आदमी से मिलने जा रहा हो । और उसका घर आदि जानता हो । हलका अँधेरा होने से यह कोई नहीं देख पा रहा था कि उसके हाथ में थमे पैकेट से बहुत थोङी थोङी चिता की राख उसके चलने के साथ साथ जमीन पर गिरती जा रही थी । और दूसरे हाथ के टिन के डब्बे से एक महीन छेद से शराब और सुअर का खून आदि मिश्रित दृव की पतली लकीर भी गिर रही थी । जो उसने बाजार से हासिल किये थे । इस तरह उसने कुछ ही मिनटों में पूरे गाँव का चक्कर लगाया । कुछ स्थानों पर जहाँ जहाँ उसे तांत्रिक इंतजामात नजर आये । उसने जेब से एक मोटी कील निकालकर जमीन में दबा दी । और वापस निकाल ली ।

----------


## xman

अब मरुदण्डिका और उसकी प्रेत फ़ौज आराम से निर्विघ्न गाँव पर धावा बोल सकती थी । बस उसे इसके लिये एक बार आहवान बस और करना था । ये उसका सौभाग्य ही था कि इस बीच किसी ने भी उसकी तरफ़ कोई खास ध्यान नहीं दिया था । टोका नहीं था । और उसे गाँव में ही आया कोई व्यक्ति या गाँव का ही कोई व्यक्ति समझा था ।
अब उसे आहवान के लिये किसी उचित स्थान की तलाश थी । पहले उसने सोचा कि इसके लिये गाँव से दूर हटकर किसी पेङ का चुनाव करे । मगर वैसी हालत में वह जो देखना चाहता था । उससे वंचित रह सकता था । अतः सावधानी बरतता हुआ वह महावीर के घर से थोङा हटकर अँधेरे में खङे ऊँचे और विशाल पेङ पर ऊँचा ही चढता चला गया । और बैठने योग्य घनी मजबूत डालियों का चुनाव कर उस पर बैठ गया । बस अब कामलीला शुरू होने में थोङी ही देर थी ।
यह सर्वाधिक रहस्यमय इंसान और विलक्षण योगी उस पुराने पेङ की डालियों पर किसी आसन की भांति बैठा बीज मन्त्रों के साथ शक्तिशाली प्रेत मन्त्रों का बहुत धीमे स्वर में उच्चारण करने लगा । कुछ ही क्षणों में उसे मरुदण्डिका की किलकारियाँ मारती हुयी हर्षित सेना कपालिनी कामारिका जैसे गणों के साथ ध्यान में नजर आने लगी । वे शालिमपुर पर टूट पङने को बेताब हो रहे थे । और उधर ही सरपट भागे आ रहे थे । प्रसून के होठों पर मन्द मुस्कान तैर उठी । और फ़िर कुछ ही क्षणों में शालिमपुर में ऐसे भगदङ मच गयी । जैसे अचानक आतंकवादी हमला हुआ हो । घर की औरते बच्चे आदमी बदहवास से गलियों में भागते नजर आये । भागती हुयी औरतें अपने वस्त्र उतारकर निर्वस्त्र होती जा रही थी । और पुरुषों को गन्दी गन्दी गालियाँ देती हुयी उनके पीछे भाग रही थी । अचानक इन घर की औरतों को क्या हो गया । सोचकर पुरुषों की हालत खराब थी । और वे मानों जान बचाकर भाग रहे थे । औरतें उन्हें ईंट पत्थर लात घूँसों से मार देने पर ही तुल गयी थी ।

----------


## xman

प्रसून खुलकर किसी राक्षस की भांति अट्टाहास करना चाहता था । फ़िर बङी मुश्किल से उसने इस इच्छा को नियन्त्रित किया । और अचानक वह बदले भाव में रो पङा । उसके आँसू निकल आये । फ़िर वह भर्राये स्वर में बोला - रत्ना बहन ! मैंने तेरे ऊपर हुये जुल्म के बदले का बिगुल बजा दिया है । बस अपने इस  भाई को थोङी मोहलत और दे दे ।

----------


## xman

अगले दिन दोपहर के बारह बजे थे । लेकिन दिन का समय किसी भी अच्छे योगी के लिये रात के समान ही होता है । सो वह गहरी नींद में सोया हुआ था । और घोङे बेचकर सोया हुआ था । पिछले कुछ दिनों से जबसे वह रत्ना के जीवन से रूबरू हुआ था । उसकी आत्मा पर एक बोझ सा लदा हुआ था । कभी कभी कितने अजीब क्षण जीवन में आते हैं । क्यों ये हवसी इंसान ऐसा जुल्म करता है । जिसकी कोई इंतिहा नहीं । जिसकी शायद कोई सुनवाई नहीं ।
कितनी सही बात कही थी किसी ने - कुछ न कहने से भी छिन जाता है  राजाजी सुखन । जुल्म सहने से भी जालिम की मदद होती है । हन्ते को हनिये । इसमें दोष न जनिये । उसका दिल यही कर रहा था । उसके हाथ में सेमी ओटोमैटिक रायफ़ल होती । और वह रत्ना के अक्यूज्ड को सरेआम भून देता । पर इसमें तमाम कानूनी झमेले थे । शरीफ़ इंसान को डराने दहशत में रखने वाले कानूनी झमेले । और गुनहगारों की मदद करने वाले कानूनी झमेले ।
शालिमपुर में कोई एक घण्टा प्रेत सेना उत्पात मचाती रही । फ़िर वापस चली गयी । तब तक वह बराबर पेङ पर ही शान्त बैठा रहा । पर उसकी तरफ़ किसी का ध्यान नहीं गया । और जाने का सवाल भी नहीं था ।
एक बजे के करीब उसकी मोबायल के अलार्म से आँख खुली । और वह आँखे मलता हुआ उठकर बैठ गया । चाँऊ बाबा उसके लिये गरम चाय ले आया था । तब उसे पीते हुये उसने अपना मेल चेक  किया । और एक दिलचस्प मेल पर अटक कर रह गया । मेल भेजने वाली उसके लिये अज्ञात थी ।

----------


## xman

लिखा था - हेल्लो प्रसून जी ! मै आपको बेहतर से जानती हूँ । कैसे ? उसको छोडिये । मैं आपसे अपने दिल की ये बात इसलिये कह बैठी । क्यूँ कि पिछ्ले हफ़्ते सपने में मैंने 1 अजनबी से सेक्स किया था । मैंने आपको देखा तो नहीं है । लेकिन मैं आपके बारे में अक्सर सोचती रहती हूँ । सपने में बबलू घर पर नहीं था । मेरा छोटा बच्चा सोया हुआ था । और मैं अपने बेडरूम में किसी अजनबी से सेक्स कर रही थी । सेक्स के दौरान मेरे मुँह से ये निकल रहा था - प्रसून जी ! जरा आराम से प्लीज ! उस दृश्य में कोई बहुत सुन्दर आदमी था । जिसे मैं प्रसून जी कहकर बुला रही थी । सपने में वो व्यक्ति बेड पर बिलकुल निर्वस्त्र लेटा हुआ था । मैं उसकी तरफ़ मुँह करके उसकी गोद में थी । उसका पौरुषत्व मेरे इन था । उसके हाथ मेरे नितम्बों पर थे । मैं अपने हाथों से उसके बाल सहला रही थी । मेरा एक उरोज उसके... । वो मेरे...को... कर.... पी रहा था ।
प्रसून जी ! जो मुझे सपना पिछ्ले हफ़्ते आया । मैंने ज्यूँ का त्यूँ बता दिया । ये सपना क्यूँ आया ? क्या ये सिर्फ़ 1 इत्तफ़ाक था । या सिर्फ़ 1 कल्पना । ये मुझे पता नहीं । मैंने आपको तो कभी देखा नहीं । लेकिन जिसे मैं सपने में प्रसून जी कहकर बुला रही थी । वो आदमी बहुत ही जवान और सुन्दर था । अब आप इस रहस्य से पर्दा उठाईये ।
मेल पढकर उसके चेहरे पर हल्की सी मुस्कराहट आयी । और फ़िर वह..आय लव यू प्रसून..हाय डियर..हाय डार्लिंग..जैसे तमाम मेल्स को बिना ओपन किये ही सिलेक्ट करता गया । और फ़िर डिलीट कर दिया । उसे हैरत थी । वह कई बार अपनी मेल आई डी और फ़ोन नम्बर बदल चुका था । फ़िर भी लोगों को पता चल ही जाता था । इसका कारण भी बह जानता था । आप मुझे बता दीजिये । कसम से किसी से नहीं कहूँगा । जैसा प्रोमिस करने वाले भी एक दूसरे को और दूसरा तीसरे को..इस तरह सैकङों लोग जान जाते थे ।
उसने 7 इंच स्क्रीन की वह पी सी नोटबुक बैग में डाल दी ।
और सिगरेट सुलगाता हुआ खिङकी के पास आकर बाहर शालिमपुर की तरफ़ देखने लगा । कल की ही रात शालिमपुर वालों की नींद हराम नहीं हुयी होगी । बल्कि बहुत समय के लिये हो गयी थी । वह देर तक ऐसे ही विचारों में खोया रहा । और शाम होने का इंतजार कर रहा था ।
उसने रिस्टवाच पर दृष्टिपात किया । दोपहर के तीन बजने वाले थे । तभी उसे सीङियों पर किसी के आने की आहट हुयी । और अगले कुछ ही मिनटों में बदहवास सा महावीर दो अन्य आदमियों के साथ आया । उसके चेहरे पर हवाईयाँ उङ रही थी । वह बिना किसी भूमिका के - प्रसून जी जल्दी से मेरे साथ चलिये । की टेर लगाने लगा ।
बङी मुश्किल से प्रसून ने उसे शान्त किया । और सब बात बताने को कहा । उसके जल्दी चलिये जल्दी चलिये पर उसने तर्क दिया । बिना बात समझे । बिना तैयारी के नहीं जाया जा सकता । तब वे तीनों वहीं तख्त पर बैठ गये । और महावीर प्रसून को कल की घटना बताने लगा । उसकी आँखों के सामने कल का दृश्य जीवन्त हो उठा ।

----------


## xman

**********
*इससे एक दिन पहले की बात थी । रात के 9 बजने ही वाले थे । शालिमपुर के ज्यादातर घरों में रात्रि भोजन हो रहा था । शहर के नजदीक होने से इस गाँव में लाइट की अच्छी व्यवस्था थी । केबल टीवी इंटरनेट की भी घर घर में पहुँच थी । सो ज्यादातर स्त्री पुरुष बच्चे आन टीवी के सामने ही भोजन आदि से निबट रहे थे । महावीर भी भोजन कर चुका था । और कमरे में तकिये से टेक लगाये टीवी पर नेतागीरी की खबरें देख रहा था । उसकी औरत भी खाना आदि से फ़ारिग होकर उसके पास ही बैठी थी । उसका नाम फ़ूलमती थी  । जिसे ग्रामीण संस्कृति के अनुसार फ़ूला फ़ूला कहने लगे ।﻿
ग्रामीण आवोहवा और शुद्ध भोजन की उपलब्धता में पली बढी फ़ूला किसी तन्दुरस्त पंजाबन के से लूक वाली थी । पर उसमें हिन्दू संस्कार के चलते काम भावना सीमित ही थी । या जो थी भी । उसको वह व्यक्त नहीं कर पाती थी । कुछ भी हो वह महावीर का घर कुशलता से चला रही थी ।
तब टीवी देखते हुये अधलेटे से महावीर की निगाह अचानक फ़ूला पर गयी । वह मादक अन्दाज में अंगङाईंया ले रही थी । उसने अपने बालों का जूङा खोल दिया था । और उन्हें बार बार झटक रही थी । उसका मुँह थोङा सा तिरछा था । अतः महावीर उसके चेहरे के हाव भाव नहीं देख सकता था । अचानक महावीर को उसका बदन ऐंठता सा लगा । और उसकी साँसे यूँ तेज तेज चलने लगी । मानों नागिन फ़ुफ़कार रही हो । वह एकदम चौंक गया । ये नार्मल साँस लेने की आवाज नहीं थी । ऐसा लगता था । जैसे उसके पेट में कोई प्राब्लम हुयी हो । और वह फ़ूऽऽऽ फ़ूऽऽऽऽ करती हुयी पेट की वायु को निकालने की कोशिश कर रही हो । बङी अजीव सी स्थिति में महावीर ने उसका हाथ पकङकर अपनी तरफ़ घुमाया । और उसके छक्के छूट गये । उसका चेहरा बुरी तरह अकङ गया था । और उसकी एकदम गोल गोल हो चुकी आँखों से मानों चिंगारियाँ निकल रही थी । उसका चेहरा बदलकर वीभत्स हो चुका था । और किसी चिता की राख से पुता सा मालूम होता था । उसकी नाक के नथुने एकदम फ़ूलकर रह गये थे । और मुँह से जहरीली नागिन की तरह फ़ुसकार निकल रही थी ।
उसने फ़ूला फ़ूला क्या हुआ फ़ूला करते हुये उसे हिलाने की कोशिश की । तो उसने पलटकर इतना झन्नाटेदार थप्पङ उसके गाल पर मारा कि वह चारों खाने चित्त जमीन पर जा गिरा । एक ही थप्पङ में महावीर की आँखों के सामने सितारे घूमने लगे । एक औरत का थप्पङ किसी पहलवान की लात जैसा शक्तिशाली हो सकता है । ये उसने कभी सोचा भी न था । और सोच भी नहीं सकता था ।

----------


## xman

महावीर का इससे पहले ऐसी स्थिति से कोई वास्ता न पङा था । उसकी समझ में न आया कि वह क्या करे । एकदम उसके दिमाग में भूत प्रेत जैसी बात जैसे शब्द आये अवश्य । पर वह तो उनको मानता ही नहीं था । उनके बारे में कुछ जानता ही न था । पर कभी कहीं देखे दृश्य के अनुसार उसके दिमाग में आया कि प्रेत गृस्त औरत के बाल पकङ कर उसका परिचय प्रश्न आदि पूछने से वह वश में हो जाती है । और साथ में हनुमान चालीसा पढते जाओ । या बजरंग वली का नाम लेते जाओ ।
सो उसने तात्कालिक बनी बुद्धि के अनुसार ऐसा ही किया । और भूत पिशाच निकट नहीं आवे । महावीर जब नाम सुनावे । बारबार कहते हुये उसने फ़ूला के लम्बे लहराते बाल पकङ लिये । और हिम्मत करके बोला - ऐ कौन है तू ?
ये कहना ही मानों गजब हो गया । फ़ूला का फ़ौलादी मुक्का सनसनाता हुआ उसके पेट में लगा । महावीर को लगा । मानों उसकी अंतङिया बाहर ही आ गयी हों । पेट पकङकर वह दोहरा हो गया । फ़ूला उसके गिरते ही उसकी छाती पर सवार हो गयी । और उसकी नाक में जोरदार दुहत्थङ मारा । और तब महावीर को उसकी शक्ल स्पष्ट दिखाई दी । टयूबबैल पर सपने में आने वाली आज उसके घर में उसकी छाती पर साक्षात बैठी थी ।  फ़ूला दूर दूर तक कहीं न थी । उसका साफ़ साफ़ चेहरा उसे दिख रहा था ।

----------


## xman

बस आगे की बात समझते उसे देर नहीं लगी । और वह उठकर किसी तरह उससे जान बचाकर बाहर भागा । फ़ूला उसके पीछे पीछे साले हरामी कहते हुये भागी । उसके मुँह से भयंकर फ़ूऽऽऽ फ़ूऽऽ की सीटी सी बज रही थी । मगर बाहर निकलकर तो उसकी हालत और भी खराब हो गयी । गाँव की ज्यादातर औरतें बच्चे मानों पागल हो गये थे । और एक दूसरे पर विभिन्न तरीकों से आकृमण कर रहे थे । तब वह किससे क्या कहता । किससे मदद की गुहार करता । बस उसने एक बात जरूर नोट की थी कि ये पागलपन सिर्फ़ औरतों पर ही सवार हुआ था । मर्द सिर्फ़ पिट रहे थे । और भाग रहे थे । छोटे बच्चे भी उनको ईंटों से मार रहे थे । सारे गाँव में आतंकवादी हमले जैसी भगदङ थी । जिसे जहाँ जगह मिल रही थी । जान बचाकर भाग रहा था । और बस भाग ही  रहा था । अभी वह क्या करे । और कैसे करे । ये न कोई बताने वाला था । और न ही कोई पूछने की स्थिति में था ।
इस तरह ये तांडव लगभग एक घण्टे चला । और अपने आप ही शान्त हो गया । फ़िर भी सभी मर्द सशंकित से रात के बारह बजे डरते डरते ही घर लौटे । इतना बताकर वह चुप हो गया । और आशा भरी नजरों से प्रसून को देखने लगा ।
महावीर तो अपनी बात बताते समय अपनी धुन में मग्न था । अतः वह कोई खास प्रसून के हाव भाव नहीं जान सका । पर वे दोनों आदमी बङी गौर से प्रसून को ही देख रहे थे । घटना को गौर से सुनते हुये वह मानों थरथर काँप उठता था । उसके चेहरे पर हवाईंयाँ सी उङ रही थी । और ऐसा लग रहा था । किसी भी क्षण डर के मारे उसका पेशाब ही निकल जायेगा । और निकल भी गया हो । तो कोई आश्चर्य नहीं । ऐसा वे दोनों आदमी सोच रहे थे ।
वे यह भी सोच रहे थे । महावीर क्या सोचकर इस लौंडे के पास अपनी करुण कथा सुनाकर समय को बरबाद कर रहा है । पर अब आ ही गये हैं । तो आगे आगे देखें होता है क्या । सोचकर वह चुप बैठे थे ।

----------


## xman

हालांकि कल की घटना में वह खास पीङितों में से नहीं थे । पर क्या पता अगली कल में वह भी हो जायें । यही सोचकर आगे के लिये सतर्क सावधान हो जाना उनकी उत्तम सोच थी । मौत से किसकी रिश्तेदारी है । आज मेरी तो कल तेरी बारी है । यह उनका पक्का जीवन दर्शन था ।
- हाँ तो बताईये प्रसून जी ! महावीर के बोलने से अचानक उन दोनों की सोच भंग हुयी । गौर से सुनता हुआ प्रसून भी जैसे एकदम चौंका - ये सब क्या था । क्या है ?
प्रसून हाथों की उँगलियों को आपस में उलझाकर ऐसे चटकाने लगा । मानों उसे कोई उपाय सूझ न रहा हो । उसके चेहरे पर गहन निराशा और अफ़सोस के भाव थे । उनके लिये दुख और बेबसी उसके चेहरे से मानों मूसलाधार बरसात की तरह बरस रही थी । और वह डर के मारे पीला पङा हुआ था । महावीर को कुछ कुछ हैरत सी हो रही थी । पर फ़िलहाल वही डूबते को तिनके का सहारा था ।
फ़िर उसने सिगरेट सुलगायी । और मानों गहरे सोच में डूब गया । उसकी आँखें शून्य 0 में स्थिर थी ।
कुछ देर बाद वह बोला - सारी ! मुझे बङा अफ़सोस है । पर मुझे नहीं लगता कि ये मेरे बस की बात है । अपनी जिन्दगी में मैंने आज तक ऐसा प्रेतक हमला न देखा । न सुना । जिसमें पूरा गाँव ही प्रभावित हुआ हो । बताईये । जब प्रेत किसी टेरिरिस्ट की तरह अटैक कर रहे हों । तब कहाँ गद्दी लगेगी । मन्त्र कहाँ पढा जायेगा । कौन हेल्परी करेगा । और सवाल ये है । आवेशित गद्दी पर कैसे बैठेगा । अब कोई तांत्रिक भूतों के पीछे भागता हुआ तो तांत्रिकी करने से रहा । अब मैं क्या बताऊँ । महावीर जी मेरी समझ में खुद नहीं आ रहा । आपने किन्ही और तांत्रिकों से बात नहीं की ।

----------


## xman

महावीर के चेहरे पर गहन निराशा के बादल मंडराने लगे । वह गहरी सोच में डूब गया ।
प्रसून का दिल कर रहा था । वह खुलकर राक्षसों की भांति अट्टाहास करे । और हँसता ही चला जाये । हँसता ही चला जाये । इस स्टोरी को सुनते हुये वह दिल ही दिल में मरुदण्डिका को हजारों बार थेंक्स बोल चुका था । उसे बहुत अफ़सोस इस बात का था कि वह हरामी सुरेश पहले ही मर गया था । बङी आसान मौत मर गया था । उसे कुछ दिन और जिन्दा रहना चाहिये था । और वह शायद रहता भी । जो उसकी मरुदण्डिका से पहले मुलाकात हो जाती । पर अब क्या हो सकता था । तीर कमान से निकल चुका था ।
- और तांत्रिको से.. । महावीर कुछ सोचता हुआ सा बोला - कई तांत्रिकों के पास सुबह से गाङी लेकर घूम रहा हूँ । पर सबने यही कहा । यह प्रेतक नहीं । दैवीय प्रकोप है । और अगर प्रेतक प्रकोप है भी । तो कम से कम उनके बस की बात नहीं । तब मुझे आपका ध्यान आया । चाँऊ महाराज ने आपकी बहुत तारीफ़ की थी । मैंने सोचा । आपके पास इसका कोई हल शायद हो । शायद । शायद ।
- शायद ! प्रसून उसका ही शब्द दोहराता हुआ बोला - शायद इसका हल है तो । मगर बह मेरे पास नहीं है । वैसे..। अचानक उसे कुछ याद आया । और वह बोला - हाँ ये बताओ । इस हमले से गाँव के सभी बच्चे औरतें पीङित हुये । या सिर्फ़ कुछ ही घरों के लोग ? मेरा मतलब बाद में मामला शान्त होने पर जानकारी तो हुयी होगी ।

----------


## xman

- हाँ ! महावीर कुछ याद करता हुआ भय से काँपकर बोला - खास तीन घर ही अधिक प्रभावित हुये थे । मेरा । इतवारी का । और जो कुछ दिन पहले बेचारा जवान लङका मरा सुरेश । ये ज्यादा प्रभावित हुये थे । पर थोङा थोङा प्रभाव सभी घरों पर हुआ था । बस कुछ गिनती के घर ही बचे थे । जो बहुत सीधे साधे घरों के लोग थे । और उन्हें तो ठीक से उस समय जानकारी भी नहीं हो पायी कि गाँव में हंगामा बरपा हुआ है । उनमें से बहुत से जल्दी सो गये थे । वे आराम से सोते रहे । उन्हें दूसरे दिन ही पता चला । बहुत छोटे बच्चे और बुजुर्ग भी प्रभावित नहीं हुये । सुरेश के घर की जवान लङकियाँ तो खुद नंगा होकर गलियों में नाची ।
- ओह ओह..। प्रत्यक्ष में गहरी सहानुभूति दिखाता हुआ प्रसून मन ही मन घृणा से बोला - उल्लू के पठ्ठे ।  साले । हरामी । फ़िर भी तुझे समझ में नहीं आया । अपने पाप याद नहीं आये । और पाप का प्रायश्चित करने के बजाय । खुद के इलाज को भागा भागा फ़िर रहा है । अगर तुझे जरा भी अक्ल होती । तो तुझे तो तुरन्त भगवान के आगे कनफ़ेस करना चाहिये था । सर फ़ोङ देना चाहिये था अपना । उसके न्याय में देर है । अँधेर नहीं । उसकी लाठी बे आवाज होती है साले कुत्ते ।
सोचते सोचते उसके आँसू फ़िर से निकलने को हुये । जिसे उसने जबरन ही रोका । और अपनी आवाज को भर्राये जाने से बचाता हुआ बोला - देखिये । अगर इंसान खुद को सुधारना चाहे । तो...। अपनी बात का रियेक्शन उसने गौर से महावीर के चेहरे पर देखा । और बोला - मेरा मतलब कोई स्थिति बिगङ गयी है । तो इलाज तो हो ही जाता है । पर जिन्दगी की हर बात में शायद अवश्य जुङी होती है । और शायद का मतलब है । अनिश्चितिता । शायद ऐसा हो जाय । और शायद ऐसा न भी हो । शायद । है ना ।

----------


## xman

महावीर ने तुरन्त उम्मीद की एक नयी रोशनी के साथ उसकी तरफ़ देखा । वे दोनों आदमी भी यकायक चौंककर देखने लगे ।
लेकिन उनकी तरफ़ कोई ध्यान न देकर वह बोला - हिमालय के ऊपरी दुर्गम पहाङ उतरकर तिब्बत की तरफ़ आप... एक मिनट..। कहकर उसने पी सी नोट बुक निकाली । और नेट पर मैप के द्वारा उन्हें समझाने लगा - यहाँ से जब आप घाटी में उतरेंगे । तो चेन जिंगप्पा नाम का एक बूढा साधु टायप आपको यहाँ मिलेगा । यह हमेशा यहीं रहता है । और ऐसे ही बङे केसेज की डील में जाता है । एण्ड योर केस इज वेरी इंट्रेस्टिंग । मीन उनकी स्पेशलिटी के मुताबिक । सो वे दौङे चले आयेंगे ।
यह सुनते ही तीनों के दिमाग में तत्काल एक ही ख्याल आया । ये आदमी है । या पूरा गधा । गधा नम्बर 1 । एक बार को तो प्रसून के इस सुझाव पर उन्हें इस कदर झुँझलाहट हुयी कि इस बेहूदा आदमी के पास से तुरन्त चले जायें । लेकिन फ़िर उन्होंने सोचा कि अपनी तत्काल हाऊ हाऊ परिस्थिति उन्हें ऐसा सोचने पर विवश कर रही है । जबकि प्रसून सामान्यतया सही ही कह रहा है । वह जितना जानता है । और जैसा जानता है । बता रहा था । इंसान को आसान और नजदीक उपाय की स्वभाव अनुसार अपेक्षा होती ही है । पर कभी कभी उसके लाइलाज जैसे रोग का इलाज बहुत दूर भी होता है । सात समन्दर पार भी होता है । और वहाँ जाना ही होता है । जैसे किसी सात समन्दर पार प्रेमिका के पास भी अभिसार हेतु जाने की व्याकुलता सी होती ही है । अगर वह वहाँ ही रहती हो ।

----------


## xman

फ़िर भी वह बेबसी से उँगलियाँ चटकाता हुआ ढीटता से बोला - प्रसून जी ! वैसे आप ठीक ही कह रहे हो । पर क्या आप खुद जानते हो । आप क्या कह रहे हो । इसका मतलब कुछ कुछ ऐसा ही है कि टट्टी हिन्दुस्तान में लग रही है । लग क्या रही है । बल्कि निकली पङ रही है । निकलने वाली है । और आप कह रहे हो । पाखाना पाकिस्तान में है । मेरी बात समझने की कोशिश करो भाई ।
- खैर..। प्रसून ने रिस्टवाच में समय देखा । 6 बजने वाले थे । फ़िर वह अचानक मानों कुछ निर्णय सा लेता हुआ बोला - आप ये बताओ । मुझसे क्या चाहते हो ? क्योंकि आप बङी उम्मीद से मेरे पास आये हो । इसलिये मेरा फ़र्ज बनता है कि आप लोगों की..।
लेकिन उसका वाक्य अधूरा ही रह गया । जीने पर भागते हुये कदमों की आहट आयी । और तुरन्त दो युवक लगभग भागते हुये ही आये । और सीधा कमरे में आ गये । उनके चेहरे पर हवाईंया उङ रही थी ।
- दद्दा जल्दी चलो । जल्दी चलो । कहते हुये वह अपनी बात ठीक से कह भी नहीं पा रहे थे । महावीर भी हङबङा गया । और वह और प्रसून दोनों हैरानी से एक दूसरे की तरफ़ देखने लगे ।
उन्होंने उसी हङबङाहट में जल्दी जल्दी बताया । अभी आधा घण्टा पहले ही उसके घर की फ़ूला सहित गाँव की कुछ औरते पगला सी गयीं हैं । और गाँव में बंदूक रिवाल्वर आदि हथियार लिये घूम रही हैं । वे आपको और इतवारी को गन्दी गन्दी गालियाँ देती हुयी घूम रही हैं । और सुरेश के घर में घुसकर सबको मार रही हैं । और आग लगाने की बात कर रही हैं । उन्होंने अपने कपङे जगह जगह से फ़ाङ लिये हैं । वे किसी दैवीय प्रभाव में मालूम होती हैं । और किसी के वश में नहीं आ रही हैं । अतः बस आप जल्दी से चलिये ।

----------


## xman

महावीर के होश उङ गये । उसने घबराकर प्रसून की तरफ़ देखा । वे जल्दी चलने को कह रहे थे । जबकि वह देर में भी नहीं जाना चाहता था । बिलकुल भी नहीं जाना चाहता था । शायद अब जिन्दगी भर नहीं जाना चाहता था । प्रसून का दिल फ़िर से खुलकर राक्षसी अट्टाहास लगाने को हुआ । मगर अब फ़ैसले की घङी आ चुकी थी ।
वास्तव में ये मरुदण्डिका ने उसके लिये ही संदेश भेजा था कि आज की रात कयामत की रात होगी । फ़ैसले की रात होगी । और मरुदण्डिका को उसकी सहायता की आवश्यकता थी । आन द स्पाट आवश्यकता थी ।  क्योंकि प्रसून का फ़ैलाया निर्मित तन्त्र सिर्फ़ चार दिन ही काम करने वाला था । उसके बाद फ़िर से मरुदण्डिका और उसकी प्रेत सेना गाँव में नहीं जा सकती थी । इसलिये इससे पहले कोई और रुकावट आये । वह अपना काम खत्म करना चाहती थी । क्योंकि उसे मालूम था कि महावीर और इतवारी इस समय उसके पास बैठे हैं । इसलिये उसने अपने ही स्टायल में संदेश भेजा था । यानी मियाँ की जूती । और मियाँ का ही सिर । मरने वाला खुद मौत की तरफ़ भागे । आ बैल मुझे मार ।

----------


## xman

थैंक्स..मरु..। बेख्याली में प्रसून के मुँह से निकल ही गया । महावीर ने चौककर उसकी तरफ़ देखा । तो वह तेजी से संभलकर बोला - आय मीन । थैंक गाड..आप यहाँ पर हो । तो सचेत हो सकते हो । वरना शायद वे तो आपको मार भी देती ।
महावीर के शरीर में तेज झुरझुरी सी दौङ गयी । उसने गले तक डूब गये अतैराक इंसान की तरह से भयभीत और बुझी बुझी आँखों से प्रसून की तरफ़ देखा । पर प्रसून के दिल में कोई सहानुभूति न हुयी । लेकिन मामला जल्दी वाला था । और उसे स्टायल से डैथ गेम में शामिल रहना था । अतः उसने तुरन्त निर्णय सा लिया । और बाकी लोगों से बोला - आप लोग तुरन्त वापस गाँव पहुँचिये । लेकिन अभी जब तक मैं न पहुँचू । गाँव में अन्दर मत जाना । बाहर से ही निगाह रखना । तब तक मैं अपनी गाङी से इन दोनों..। उसने महावीर और इतवारी की तरफ़ उँगली दिखाई - को अपने साथ लेकर आता हूँ ।.. मौत के मुँह में..। ये शब्द उसने मन ही मन कहे । फ़िर आगे बोला - हम तीनों गाङी से सावधानी से स्थिति का जायजा लेते हुये जायेंगे । और शालिमपुर जाने के लिये यमुना पर ब्रिज थोङा घूमकर भी है । अतः दूसरे रास्ते से पहुँचेंगे । तब तक आप लोग पहुँच कर स्थिति को संभालो ।
देखो भाई ! वह भावहीन स्वर में बोला -  साफ़ साफ़ सुन लो । मुझसे ज्यादा उम्मीद मत रखना । पर मेरे से जितना बन पङेगा । मैं आपकी हेल्प करूँगा । अगर आप बोलो । तो चलूँ । ना बोलो । तो ना चलूँ । भले आदमियों के साथ..। उसने महावीर और इतवारी की तरफ़ फ़िर से देखा - भगवान भी कुछ न्याय करता है । आखिर उसका भी कोई इंसाफ़ है । इंसान की सोच से परे इंसाफ़ । वह किसी दीन दुखी की पुकार पर..। उसे फ़िर से रत्ना की याद आयी - पर ध्यान न दे । ऐसा हो नहीं सकता । जब उसने मुझे निमित्त बनाकर आपको मेरे पास भेजा है । तो कुछ सोचकर ही भेजा होगा । इसलिये मैं भी अपनी समझ से पूरा इंसाफ़ ही करूँगा । ये मेरा इंसाफ़ होगा । प्रसून का इंसाफ़ ।

----------


## xman

महावीर और इतवारी को ऐसा लगा । मानों वे मरने के बाद जिन्दा हो गये हैं । प्रसून के हिम्मती स्वर ने उनके मुर्दा जिस्म में फ़िर से प्राण से फ़ूँक दिये थे । बोलते वक्त कैसा खुदाई मसीहा सा नजर आ रहा था वो । आसमान से उतरा दिव्य फ़रिश्ता । दुखियों का दुख समझने वाला ।
उसके चुप होने पर सबने एक दूसरे की तरफ़ देखा । और मुक्त भाव से उसका समर्थन भी किया । जाने क्यों उसकी एक एक बात । एक एक शब्द । उन्हें सच्चाई से ओतप्रोत दिव्य वाणी सा महसूस हो रहा था । जैसे ये आवाज किसी इंसान के मुँह से नहीं । बल्कि किसी पाक रूह से आ रही थी । जिसका एक एक लफ़्ज । उनकी आत्मा को झंकृत कर रहा था ।
तुरन्त ही सबकी सहमति बन गयी । और महावीर और इतवारी को वहीं छोङकर वे दोनों युवक और वह आदमी वापस रवाना हो गये ।
प्रसून तेजी से दोनों के साथ कामाक्षा के अहाते में खङी वैगन आर से पहुँचा । और कुछ ही देर में उसकी कार शालिमपुर के लिये फ़र्राटा भरने लगी । इतवारी उसकी ड्राइविंग देखकर हैरान था । कार मानों दौङने के बजाय उङ रही हो । टेङी मेङी सङक पर भी फ़ुल स्पीड से दौङती गाङी को वह ऐसे काटता था कि दोनों का कलेजा बाहर निकलने को हो जाता । गाङी किलर झपाटा स्टायल में सिर्फ़ सूंयऽऽऽऽ सूंय़ऽऽऽऽऽ कर रही थी । दूर से आते वाहन भी घबराकर धीमे हो गये । और उसे पर्याप्त जगह देते हुये काफ़ी फ़ासला देकर साइड से हो गये ।
तब महावीर को उसमें कुछ दम नजर आयी । स्टेयरिंग सीट पर बैठे आत्मविश्वास से भरे प्रसून को देखकर उसे समझ आया कि चाँऊ बाबा क्यों इस लङके की मुक्त कण्ठ से तारीफ़ करता था ।

----------


## xman

पर इस सबसे बेपरवाह प्रसून के दिमाग में रत्ना घूम रही थी । कुछ ही देर में उसकी गाङी यमुना ब्रिज पार करती हुयी शालिमपुर के शमशान में खङी थी । उसने गाङी रत्ना की खोह से काफ़ी पहले ही रोक दी थी । और उनको समझा दिया था कि वह कुछ खास इंतजाम कर रहा है । इसलिये वह गाङी से बाहर न आयें । और यहीं उसका इंतजार करें । वे उसके इस नये कदम पर हैरान तो हुये । पर उनकी समझ में कुछ नहीं आया । और वैसे भी प्रसून जानता था । उन पर हावी हुआ मौत का डर । न तो उन्हें कुछ सोचने देगा । और न ही गाङी से निकलने देगा । जबकि वह इस वक्त शमशान में और खङा था ।
उसने रत्ना को बुलाकर कुछ समझाया । और 15 मिनट तक समझाता रहा । हालाँकि उसने रत्ना को खुलकर कुछ नहीं बताया कि क्या होने वाला है । पर जब से वह उससे मिला था । किसी भी प्रेत ने उसे तंग नहीं किया था । उसकी एक एक बात सच हुयी थी । इसलिये रत्ना पूरे आदर से उस पर विश्वास करती थी । दरअसल प्रसून उसे सरप्राइज करना चाहता था । और लाइव दिखाना चाहता था । इसलिये वह खास बात गोल ही कर गया ।
फ़िर वह लौटा । और गाङी में सवार हो गया । उसकी गाङी शालिमपुर की ओर रवाना हो गयी । जिसके ऊपर छत पर बैठी हुयी रत्ना अपने पिया के गाँव एक बार फ़िर वापस जा रही थी । उसके बच्चे आराम से खोह में सोये हुये थे । प्रसून के होते जाने क्यों वह उनकी तरफ़ से एकदम निश्चिन्त थी । और उसकी हर बात खुशी से मान लेती थी ।
गाङी शालिमपुर की गलियों में दाखिल होकर रुक गयी । महावीर ने अन्दर बैठे बैठे ही बाहर देखा । उसके छक्के छूट गये । भय से हवाईंया उसके चेहरे पर उङने लगी । वह आँखें फ़ाङ फ़ाङकर बाहर भौंचक्का सा देखने लगा ।
डाण्ट वरी ! कहता हुआ प्रसून उसको थपथपा कर गाङी से बाहर आ गया ।

----------


## xman

महावीर की औरत फ़ूला और इतवारी की औरत सुषमा को उसी पेङ से रस्सियों से जकङकर बाँध दिया गया था । जिस पर बैठकर योगी ने उल्टा मारक आहवान किया था । उनके चारों और गाँव वालों का हुजूम सा इकठ्ठा हो गया था । दरअसल एक स्पेशल नाटक के तहत थोङा उत्पात मचाकर प्रेतनियाँ शान्त हो गयीं थी । और तब लोगों की समझ में यही आया कि तांत्रिक के आने तक अगली किसी घटना को बचाने के लिये उन्हें मजबूती से बाँध दिया जाय ।
सो कभी गाँव के मर्दों बूङों के आगे सिर भी न खोलने वाली वे औरतें पूरी बेहयाई से अधफ़टे वस्त्रों में खङी थी । और रस्सियाँ तोङने को मचल रही थी । वे खुलकर उन पर गन्दी नंगी अश्लील गालियों की बौछार सी कर रही थी । लेकिन मजबूर से वे सब शान्ति से सिर झुकाये खङे थे । किसी को कुछ भी समझ में नहीं आ रहा था । उन्हें महावीर का इंतजार था । जो किसी पहुँचे हुये तांत्रिक को बुलाने गया था ।
इसलिये गाङी रुकते ही सबका ध्यान उसकी ओर आकर्षित हुआ । और कई लोग गाङी में झांक झांक कर किसी लम्बी दाङी वाले साधु महात्मा की तलाश करने लगे । उन्होंने इशारे से महावीर से पूछा भी । पर उसने चुप रहने का इशारा कर दिया । तब उन सबका ध्यान प्रसून की तरफ़ गया ।

----------


## xman

पर उन सबकी मनोदशा से एकदम बेपरवाह सा चलता हुआ वह पेङ से बँधी औरतों के पास पहुँचा । उसकी पीठ भीङ की तरफ़ थी । फ़ूला ने सबकी निगाह बचाकर उसे आँख मारी । और अश्लील भाव से स्तन हिलाये । प्रसून ने ऐसे माहौल में कहीं हँसी न निकल जाये । इसलिये फ़ौरन उसकी तरफ़ से मुँह फ़ेर लिया । उसकी निगाह कार की छत पर बैठी रत्ना पर गयी । जो बङी हैरत से यह सब देख रही थी । गाँव के सभी लोगों को वह स्वाभाविक ही पहचानती ही थी ।
उसने यूँ ही हाथ को फ़ालतू सा घुमाते हुये निगाह बचाकर समय देख लिया । साढे दस से ऊपर ही होने वाले थे । रामलीला की जगह कामलीला शुरू होने ही वाली थी । दर्शक जमा हो चुके थे । आज पूरा गाँव ही चर्चा फ़ैल जाने से यहाँ इकठ्ठा हो गया था । गली के पोल पर जलते दो बल्बों से लाइट का पर्याप्त इंतजाम था । बस कलाकारों की एंट्री होना शेष थी । वे खास कलाकार । जो उसके निमन्त्रण पर आने वाले थे ।
वह ऐसे सीरियस माहौल में सिगरेट पीना नहीं चाहता था । पर अपनी तेज तलब को वह रोक नहीं पाया । और पब्लिक की तरफ़ बहाने से एक मिनट कहता हुआ सिगरेट बीच में ही सुलगाता हुआ गाङी की तरफ़ आया । अपने पीछे लपकती भीङ को इशारे से उसने वहीं रोक दिया ।
और कार की खिङकी से अन्दर झांककर फ़ुसफ़ुसाता हुआ बोला - महावीर जी ! बङी गङबङ है यहाँ । साक्षात मौत का खेल जान पङता है । प्रेतों की संख्या बीस से भी ऊपर महसूस हो रही है । मेरे लिये संभालना बहुत ही मुश्किल जान पङ रहा है । पर मैं सिर्फ़ भागते भूत की लंगोट ही सही । जितना काम तो शायद कर ही लूँगा । देखो मैं इनको वश अश में तो नहीं कर पाऊँगा । क्योंकि बहुत बङे प्रेत हैं । लेकिन उनकी मिन्नतें करके समझौता कराने की कोशिश करूँगा ।

----------


## xman

इसलिये आपको मेरी सलाह है कि कार से कतई बाहर न निकलें । चाहे कुछ भी हो जाय । समझो अभी प्रलय भी आ जाय । फ़िर भी नहीं निकलना । मौत से किसी की रिश्तेदारी नहीं होती । अन्दर से लाक भी लगा लो । क्योंकि इतना तो मैं जानता हूँ । भूत प्रेत लाक खोलकर अन्दर आपको मारने । उसने मारने शब्द पर जोर दिया - मारने नहीं आ सकते । वैसे आप निश्चिन्त रहो । मुझे उम्मीद है । समझौता हो ही जायेगा । भगवान आपके साथ पूरा इंसाफ़ करेगा । सच्चा इंसाफ़ ही करेगा । एकदम सच्चा इंसाफ़ ।
महावीर ने बङे श्रद्धा भाव से सिर हिलाया । और उसको वापस जाते देखता हुआ भयभीत इतवारी से बोला - कितना अच्छा और सच्चा इंसान है । एकदम भगवान के जैसा । मुझे तो इसमें ही साक्षात भगवान नजर आता है । भगवान ।
वह फ़िर से वापस पेङ के पास पहुँच गया । उसने एक निगाह बँधी औरतों और जमा पब्लिक पर डाली । फ़िर उसने नीचे गन्दी जमीन की तरफ़ देखा । उसका इशारा समझते ही तुरन्त आनन फ़ानन ही वहाँ गद्दी जैसे साजो सामान की सब व्यवस्था हो गयी ।
वह गद्दी पर बैठ गया । उसके पलकों पर आँसू तैरने लगे । उसने आज तक कभी इस ज्ञान का उपयोग किसी के बुरे के लिये नहीं किया था । सदा भले के ही लिये किया था । पर आज उसकी खुद समझ में नहीं आ रहा था कि जो वह करने जा रहा था । वह भला था । या बुरा । एक पल के लिये वह कमजोर सा पङने लगा । उसका आत्मविश्वास डगमगाया । नहीं । शायद ये गलत होगा । तभी उसकी निगाह रत्ना पर गयी । और उसके दिमाग में जमा उसकी जिन्दगी की रील उसके आगे घूमने लगी । वहशी दरिन्दे सुरेश के आगे गिङगिङाती एक असहाय अवला की चीखें - मेरे ब ब बच्चों पर र र रहम करो भईयाऽऽऽ ।
दूसरे ही पल उसके शिथिल होते शरीर में फ़िर से तनाव जागृत होने लगा । उसकी निर्बलता एकदम गायब हो गयी । और वह भावहीन कर्तव्यनिष्ठ योगी सा नजर आने लगा । उसकी आँखें एकदम गोल शून्य 0 होकर चमकने लगी ।

----------


## xman

उसने शक्तिशाली सम्मोहिनी तन्त्र से पूरे गाँव क्षेत्र को ही बाँध दिया । ये उसी तरह से था । जैसे जादू वाले निगाह बाँध देते है । कुछ अच्छे जानकार सिद्ध बुद्धि को भी बाँध देते हैं । फ़िर उसने एक तगङा सामूहिक गण आहवान प्रयोग किया । और आँखे बन्द कर मन्त्र जगाने लगा । तुरन्त उसे मरे जानवर पर मंडराते चील कौवों की भांति छोटे बङे प्रेतों के हिल्लारते दल नजर आने लगे । कुछ ही मिनटों में उसने कार्यवाही पूरी कर दी ।
अब स्थिति ये थी कि अदृश्य प्रेतों की पूरी सेना किसी आतंकवादियों की भांति गाँव के एक एक आदमी को कवर किये खङी थी । पूरा गाँव प्रेतों की घेरेबन्दी में आ चुका था । सभी सम्मोहित से गाँव वालों को कुछ अजीव सा महसूस हो रहा था । पर क्या । वे नहीं जानते थे । पर क्यों । वे नहीं जानते थे । वे आधे होश में । और आधे बेहोश से थे ।
- मुझे खोल साले भङुये ! फ़ूला अचानक मचलते हुये बोली । और मुझे भी..सुषमा कसमसाकर बोली ।
प्रसून तेजी से खुद उनके पास गया । और फ़ुसफ़ुसाकर बोला - शर्म नहीं आती कामारिका तुझे । इतने लोगों के सामने नंगी हो गयी । फ़िर वह प्रत्यक्ष में ऊँचे स्वर में बोला - ठीक है । खोल देता हूँ । पर एक शर्त है । तुम लोग कोई बदतमीजी वाला काम नहीं करोगी । ये सब गाँव वाले । उसने चारों तरफ़ उँगली घुमाकर इशारा किया - बेचारे शरीफ़ आदमी हैं । अतः तुम भी पूरी शराफ़त से पेश आओगी । ऐसा मैंने इनसे वादा किया है ।

----------


## xman

उन दोनों ने बङी सीधाई से समर्थन में सिर हिलाया । तब प्रसून ने उन्हें खोल दिया । और गाँव वालों को अर्ध बेहोशी से मुक्त कर दिया । ताकि वे आगे की स्थिति भली भांति जान सके । सभी गाँव वाले मानों एकदम नींद से जागे । और चैतन्य होकर देखने लगे ।
- जल्दी करना सालिया । फ़ूला होठ काटकर दबे स्वर में बोली - मुझे तेज खुजली होती है । फ़िर मुझसे बर्दाश्त नहीं होता ।
उसकी बात पर कोई ध्यान न देकर प्रसून अपना काम करने लगा । उसने मानसिक रूप से मरुदण्डिका से सम्पर्क किया । और होठों में ही बोला - ध्यान रहे रूपिका । प्रेत किसी निर्दोष को प्रभावित न करें ।
जबाब उसके इच्छानुसार ही मिला । फ़िर वह मन्त्र पढता हुआ फ़ूलों की पंखरिया उछालने लगा । भीङ में खङी औरतें लहरा लहरा कर एक एक करके झूमती हुयी गद्दी के पास गिरने लगीं । जबकि फ़ूला और सुषमा शान्त बैठी थी । माफ़ी माफ़ी कहती हुयी वे औरतें गद्दी के आगे सिर झुकाती थी । और फ़िर कुछ ठीक सी हालत में चली जाती थी । मुश्किल से पन्द्रह औरतें आयीं । इसका मतलब था । यही लोग रत्ना की घटना में किसी न किसी प्रकार से साझीदार थे । या फ़िर राजदार तो थे ही । मगर सब कुछ जानते हुये भी चुप थे । जैसे ही औरतों के साथ यह क्रिया हुयी । उनसे संबन्धित सामान्य स्वभाव के पुरुष भी किसी अपराध बोध से स्वतः प्रेरित खुद भी माफ़ी माफ़ी करते हुये सिर झुका गये । इस तरह इंसाफ़ के इस मुकद्दमें में मामूली और दया के पात्र मुजरिम उसी वक्त रिहा हो गये ।
और अब मुख्य अभियुक्तों की वारी थी । मुख्य अभियुक्त । जो बङी हैरानी की बात थी कि वहाँ नहीं थे ।
उसने फ़िर से पंखुरियाँ उछाली । और जमीन पर प्रतीकात्मक अभिमन्त्रित हथेली मारी ।

----------


## xman

कुछ ही क्षणों में उसे भीङ के पीछे शोर सा नजर आया । फ़िर सुरेश के घर की औरतें लङकियाँ भागती हुयी उधर आयी । और भीङ को चीरती हुयी गद्दी के पास खङी हो गयी । तभी अब तक शान्त बैठी तन्दुरस्त फ़ूला और सुषमा हय्याऽऽ हय्याऽऽ  चिल्लाती हुयी खङी हो गयी । और उन औरतों और लङकियों को गिरा गिराकर मारने लगी । उन्होंने बेदर्दी से उनके कपङे फ़ाङ डाले । कुछ हौसला मन्द उनका हस्तक्षेप करने आगे बङे । पर फ़िर किसी अज्ञात प्रेरणा से बँधे हुये से कसमसा कर खङे रह गये ।
शायद ही उस गाँव में ऐसा नंगा नाच कभी हुआ हो । बिलकुल द्रौपदी चीरहरण जैसा दृश्य था । और सभी महाबली नपुंसक की भांति असहाय से खङे थे । और अपने ही घर की औरतों की बेइज्जती का खुद तमाशा देखने को विवश थे । प्रसून की निगाह रत्ना पर गयी । वह मानों बारबार अपने आँसू पोंछ रही थी । आँसू जो प्रेतों को कभी नहीं आते ।
आखिरकार कोई बारह बजे समझौते की बात शुरू हो ही गयी । माध्यम अभी भी वे ही दोनों थी ।
- क्या समझौता करायेगा तू । फ़ूला भङक कर बोली - ये साले इंसान कहाँ है । जो कोई समझौता करेंगे । ये साले हिजङे हैं हिजङे । एक अवला पर मर्दानगी दिखाने वाले हिजङे । किसी गरीब सीधे साधे इंसान का घरबार उजाङ देने वाले नपुंसक । नामर्द साले । और बाबे । तू भी फ़ूट ले । यहाँ से । साले । कोई समझौता नहीं होगा । सबको वहाँ...। उसने शालिमपुर के शमशान की तरफ़ उँगली उठाई । और दाँत पीसकर बोली - वहाँ पहुँचाकर ही छोङूँगी । कुत्तो तुम्हारे आँगन में अब बच्चे नहीं । मौत खेलेगी । सिर्फ़ मौत ।

----------


## xman

तमाम भीङ में भय की सिहरन दौङ गयी । उनके रोम का एक एक बाल खङा हो गया । औरतें और लङकियाँ तो फ़ूट फ़ूटकर रोने लगी । यह फ़रमान सुनकर भीङ में चिल्ली सी मच गयी ।
- समझने की कोशिश करो । वह मिन्नतें सी करता हुआ बोला - इंसान गलतियों का पुतला होता है । अगर उसमें गलती ना हो । तो वह देवता ना हो जाये । फ़िर वह फ़ुसफ़ुसाकर बहुत धीमे से बोला - अभी लात पङी ना । तो सब फ़िल्मी डायलाग भूल जायेगी । मुझसे भी मजा ले रही है । कम से कम मुझसे तो तमीज से बोल ।
- ये कोई ऐसी गलती नहीं । वह फ़िर से चिल्लाई - जो माफ़ की जाये महात्मा । बुला उन साले कुत्तों को । जो कार में छुपे बैठे है । भैण के..।
प्रसून ने जोर से आवाज लगाई । तो वे आ गये । फ़ूला और सुषमा को उन्हें देखकर एकदम बिजली सी चमकी । और वे उस पर झपट पङी । उस अदम्य अदभुत शक्ति के आगे प्रसून के बचाते बचाते भी दोनों ने उनको धुन ही दिया । और फ़िर कामारिका और कपालिनी पूरी मस्ती में आ गयी ।  प्रसून के रोकते रोकते उन्होंने चर्रऽऽ से ब्लाउज फ़ाङ दिया । और मानों घुटन से आजाद होकर मुक्ति महसूस की । महावीर और इतवारी की शर्म से गरदन झुक गयी ।
- क्यों । वह व्यंग्य से बोली - जब दूसरों की औरत को नंगा करते हो । तब शर्म नहीं आती । जब उसको बेआबरू करते हो । तब तुम्हारी शर्म कहाँ जाती है । देखो आज तुम्हारे घर की इज्जत भरे बाजार बेइज्जत हो रही है । अब दो मूँछो पर ताव । सालों हिजङों । थू । थू है तुम पर ।

----------


## xman

- ये सब छोङ । उसने मानों फ़रियाद की - समझौते की बात बोल ।
- मैंने कहा ना । वह जिद भरे स्वर में बोली - कोई समझौता नहीं हो सकता । इन कुत्तों को मरना ही होगा । जैसे को तैसा । ये प्रभु का बनाया नियम है ।
- उसी प्रभु ने । प्रसून झूठी हताशा का प्रदर्शन करता हुआ बोला - दया का भी नियम बनाया है । माफ़ी का भी नियम बनाया है । इंसान को सुधारने हेतु बहुत गुंजाइश है । उसके कानून में ।
- तो सुन बाबा । वह आदतानुसार छिपाकर फ़िर भी प्रसून को आँख मारने से नहीं चूकी । और फ़िर साधारण उच्च स्वर में बोली - इस गाँव में इस दैवीय तवाही का कारण है । नरसी और उसके परिवार पर हुआ बेइंतिहा जुल्म । जिसको इसमें बैठे से बहुत से नामर्द जानते भी हैं । बहुत सी औरतें भी जानती हैं । पर वे चुप हैं । बोलो बोलो । अब क्यों चुप हैं । अतः उसकी कब्जायी जमीन पर गाँव वालों के पैसे से एक शानदार मन्दिर बनबाया जाय । उसमें एक तरफ़ नरसी उसकी बीबी और बच्चों की यादगार मूर्तियाँ लगवायीं जाय । ताकि किसी निर्दोष पर हुये हैवानी जुल्म । और उसके बाद ईश्वर के बेआवाज लाठी की मार से फ़ैला ये दैवीय प्रकोप इस गाँव के इतिहास में सदा के लिये लिख जाय । और कोई जालिम किसी पर जुल्म करने से पहले सौ बार सोचे । हजार बार सोचे ।
और ये दोनों परिवार । उसने इतवारी और महावीर की तरफ़ इशारा किया - इस दैवीय प्रकोप और वायु प्रकोप से मुक्ति हेतु किसी वैष्णों देवी जैसे मन्दिर के लिये आज के आज यहीं से निकल जाय । तब कुछ शान्ति संभव है । वरना..। वह बेहद खतरनाक स्वर में बोली - वरना इस गाँव के घरों में चूल्हे नहीं । चितायें जलेगी । चितायें ।

----------


## xman

- प्रसून जी ! तभी उसे रूपिका का संदेश सुनाई दिया - कृपया जल्दी खत्म करें इसे । समय ऊपर हो रहा है । चुङैलों का तो ऐसी मस्ती करने का स्वभाव होता है । पर आपको क्यों मजा आ रहा है । मैं समझ नहीं पा रही । कृपया समय पर ध्यान दें । समय अपनी कार्यवाही हेतु तैयार है ।
वास्तव में वह सही कह रही थी । जाने क्यों उसे लग रहा था । ये रात आठ घण्टे के बजाय आठ सौ घण्टे की होती । और वह इन दुष्टों को भरपूर त्रासित करता । जाने क्यों उसके अन्दर एक वक्ती तौर पर राक्षस सा पैदा हो गया था । जो खुलकर अट्टाहास करना चाहता था । खुलकर उन सबको बताना चाहता था । उसके न्याय में तिनका भर रियायत नहीं है । बेबकूफ़ इंसान । उसका कानून है - आँख का बदला आँख । हाथ का बदला हाथ । बेइज्जती का बदला बेइज्जती । और जान का बदला जान । जान ।
उसने इतवारी और महावीर को देखा । और मानों इशारे से पूछा । समझौते की शर्त मंजूर है । या नहीं । पर उनकी हालत तो पैना छुरा लिये कसाई के सामने खङे उस बकरे की तरह थी । जो पूछ रहा था - भाई ! तुझे झटके से हलाल कर दूँ । या धीरे धीरे रेतकर । और बकरा कह रहा था - जैसे मर्जी कर । अब हलाल तो होना ही है ।

----------


## xman

सभी गाँव वाले खुश थे । गाँव पर पिछले दो दिन से छाई तबाही उस लङके जैसे महात्मा की कृपा से टल चुकी थी । सभा समाप्त हो गयी थी । इंसाफ़ की अदालत उठ चुकी थी । फ़ैसला सुनाया जा चुका था ।
महावीर और इतवारी सोच रहे थे कि दो चार दिन बाद वैष्णों देवी आदि जायें । उन्होंने प्रसून से इस बात का मशविरा किया । तो उसने बेहद लापरवाही से कहा । जो आपकी मर्जी । जो आपको ठीक लगे । पर तभी और लोगों ने याद दिलाया कि देवियों ने सीधा यही के बाद जाने को कहा था । अतः फ़ालतू में उनको नाराज करना ठीक नहीं । जो फ़िर से कोई नई तवाही आये । इसलिये सूमो से आज का आज ही अभी निकल जाओ । मौत के भय से भयभीत उन दोनों को भी यही उचित लगा ।
और उसी सूमो में महावीर और इतवारी का परिवार उसी समय मामूली तैयारी के साथ अपनी नयी यात्रा हेतु चल पङा । वे सब कोई दस लोग हुये थे ।
तब प्रसून ने मानों फ़ुरसत में रत्ना की तरफ़ देखा । वह चलता हुआ अपनी कार के पास आया । तो रत्ना ने इशारे से अपने घर जाने हेतु पूछा । जिसे इशारे से ही प्रसून ने मना कर दिया । और वहीं का वहीं बैठे रहने को कहा । जब तक वह न कहे । वह शान्त हो गयी ।

----------


## xman

सूमो थोङी दूर निकल चुकी थी । तब प्रसून ने गाङी स्टार्ट की । और एक निश्चित फ़ासले के साथ सूमो के पीछे लगा दी । उसने एक सिगरेट सुलगाई । और बङे सकून के साथ स्टेयरिंग पर हाथ घुमाने लगा । कुछ ही देर में दोनों गाङियाँ बाईपास रोड पर आ गयी । इस सङक पर वाहनों का आना जाना 24 घण्टे ही रहता था । वह बङी बेसबरी से किसी खास बात का इंतजार कर रहा था ।
और तब उसे महावीर की गाङी के ठीक आगे ऊँचाई पर रूपिका नजर आयी । वह अपने आरीजनल रूप में थी । उसके हाथ में हड्डी का बना एक मुगदर सा हथियार था । वह पूर्णतः नग्न थी । और स्याह काली थी । उसकी आँखे बहुत छोटे लाल बल्ब के समान चमक रही थी ।
और तब अचानक ही महावीर की आँखों के सामने एक रील सी चलने लगी । जिन्दगी के बाद चलने वाली । मौत की रील । और मौत से ठीक पहले चलने वाली रील । उसे सफ़ेद साङी पहने लम्बे खुले लहराते बालों वाली रत्ना दिखाई दी । जो बाहें फ़ैलाकर उसको बुला रही थी । उसे उसके दो नन्हें बच्चे दिखाई दिये । जो उसको उँगली के इशारे से बुला रहे थे । उसे नरसी भी दिखाई दिया । वह भी उसे बुला रहा था । उसके जीवन में जो जो हत्यायें उसके सामने या उसके द्वारा हुयी थी । वे सभी जीवित हो उठे । और अपने पास बुलाने लगे ।
फ़िर उसे अपना मृत शरीर दिखाई दिया । जिस पर तमाम चील कौवे मँडरा रहे थे । और तमाम उसको नोच नोच कर खा रहे थे । तब आगे उसने अपने आपको एक चिलचिलाती धूप में एक विशाल बंजर मैदान में खङे अकेले को देखा । फ़िर उसे वे सब जीव जन्तु नजर आये । जिसका उसने कभी आहार किया था । तमाम अण्डे उसके सर पर बारबार गिर गिर कर फ़ूट रहे थे । उसके द्वारा खाये चूजे मुर्गे तीतर उसके घायल शरीर में बारबार चोंच मार रहे थे । वह बुरी तरह पीङा से तङप रहा था । केकङे झींगे मछलियाँ आदि जो कभी उसका आहार बने थे । वे उसका माँस नोच रहे थे । उसके द्वारा खाये बकरे अपने पैने सींगों से उसको बारबार घायल करके फ़िर से सींग घुसा देते थे । इन सबके बीच वह अकेला असहाय पीङा से चीख रहा था । और बारबार भगवान से दुहाई कर रहा था । फ़िर कभी ऐसा पाप न करने की कसम खा रहा था । गिङगिङा रहा था । माफ़ी देने की गुहार लगा रहा था । पर उसकी सुनने वाला कोई नहीं था ।

----------


## xman

फ़िर उसे काले भयंकर यमदूत दिखाई दिये । जिनके हाथ में पैने काटेदार हथियार थे । वे उसको निर्दयता से मारते हुये नरक की तरफ़ ले जा रहे थे । और एक लम्बी यातना के बाद उसको विशाल भयानक अग्निकुण्ड के नरक में झोंक दिया गया । जहाँ तमाम अन्य जीवात्मायें हा हाय हा करते हुये तङप रही थी । बिलबिला रहे थे । रहम रहम की पुकार कर रहे थे । पर उस पुकार को सुनने वाला कोई नहीं था ।
- देख लिया । तब अचानक उसे गाङी के शीशे में से आसमान में खङी रूपिका साफ़ साफ़ खुली आँखों से दिखाई दी । और सुनाई भी दी - यही तेरे साथ होना है पापी । ये प्रभु की अदालत है । यह उन सर्वशक्तिमान प्रभु की एक सटीक और स्वचालित न्याय व्यवस्था है । देख गौर से । वह फ़िर चिल्लाई - क्या यहाँ कोई न्यायाधीश है । तुझे नजर आया क्या ? सिर्फ़ तू है । और तेरे कर्मफ़ल हैं । यहाँ तू ही वादी है । तू ही प्रतिवादी है । तू ही खुद गवाह है । तू ही खुद सबूत है । तू ही मुकद्दमा भी है । तू ही खुद अदालत भी है । तू ही फ़ैसला है । और न्यायाधीश भी तू ही है ।
अतः हे आत्मा ! मैं तुझसे फ़रियाद करती हूँ । तू अब अपना न्याय खुद कर । क्योंकि सृष्टि रचना करते समय ये कानून तेरा खुद का बनाया हुआ था । जिसे तू खुद की बनायी माया में फ़ँसकर भूल गया । भूल गया तू । इसलिये न्याय कर । और सही इंसाफ़ कर । सच्चा इंसाफ़ । वही इंसाफ़ । जिसके सख्त कानून से ये पूरी सत्ता एक तिनका भी हिले बिना स्वचालित चल रही है । इसलिये सच्चा इंसाफ़ कर । क्योंकि अब तेरे फ़ैसले का वक्त आ गया है ।

----------


## xman

किसी भी जीवन का ये अंतिम अटल सत्य साक्षात देखकर महावीर की आँखों से आँसुओं की मोटी मोटी धारायें बह रही थी । उसका पूरा चेहरा अपने ही आँसुओं से तरबतर था । पर वह मानों अपने होश में नहीं था । स्टेयरिंग पर उसके हाथ आटोमैटिक ही चल रहे थे । वास्तविकता यही थी । वह गाङी बहुत देर से नहीं चला रहा था । बल्कि वह यन्त्र की भांति आटोमैटिक ही चल रही थी । गाङी में बैठे अन्य लोग दीन दुनियाँ से बेपरवाह नींद की झपकियाँ सी ले रहे थे ।
और तब अचानक उसके हाथ स्टेयरिंग पर कस गये । उसने एक निगाह गाङी के लोगों पर डाली । और दृण स्वर में बोला - हाँ.. । हाँ.. मैं अपने सभी अपराध कबूल करता हूँ । और चाहता हूँ कि मुझ पर कोई दया न की जाय । कोई रहम न हो । हे मालिक । तू सर्वशक्तिमान है । और न्यायप्रिय है ।
सहसा प्रसून ने गाङी रोक दी । वे काफ़ी दूर आ चुके थे । अब दोनों गाङियाँ बिना फ़ाटक की क्रासिंग लाइन को काटती सङक पर चल रही थीं । उसने गेट खो्ला । और बाहर निकल आया । कुछ ही दूरी पर रेलवे लाइन पर एक्सप्रेस गाङी धङधङाती हुयी तेज रफ़्तार से आ रही थी । एक्सप्रेस और सूमो में मानों उस क्रासिंग प्वाइंट को - पहले मैं..स्टायल में पार करने की शर्त लगी थी ।

----------


## xman

फ़िर एक भीषण विस्फ़ोट हुआ । और सूमो के परखच्चे उङ गये । प्रसून ने पहली बार खुलकर राक्षसी अट्टाहास किया । और करता ही चला गया । रूपिका ने उसे डन का अँगूठा दिखाया । और आसमान में ही लुप्त हो गयी । प्रसून ने मुढकर रत्ना की तरफ़ देखा । तो उसने बेहद नफ़रत से मुँह फ़ेर लिया । उसके चेहरे पर प्रसून के लिये अपार नफ़रत थी । उसने महा राक्षस को देवता समझने की भूल की थी ।
प्रसून ने उसकी हालत को समझते हुये भी । उसकी नफ़रत को जानते हुये भी मन ही मन इस देवी को प्रणाम किया । और गाङी वापस कामाक्षा की ओर मोङ दी ।

----------


## xman

दोस्तों यहाँ पर परस्तुत कहानी को आप अपने विवेक से सच्च या झूठ माने
मैं तो कहता हूँ की आप इसे मात्र मनोरंजन के लिए पढ़ें 
मेरा इरादा आज के आधुनिक समय में भुत-प्रेतों का अंधविश्वास फैलाना नहीं बल्कि आपका मनोरंजन मात्र है
जिनको लगता है की भुत-प्रेत होते है वो ऐसा समझ के कहानी का आनंद लें और 
जिनको लगता है की ये मत्र कल्पना है वो इसे काल्पनिक मानकर मज़ा लें
कहानी पसंद आने पर आप रेपोटेसन और कॉमेंट्स देना न भूलें 
आपके कॉमेंट्स ही मुझे आगे दुशरी कहानी के लिए प्रेरित करेंगे 

आप बस कॉमेंट्स देते जाईये मैं कहानियाँ पोस्ट करते जाऊंगा 
सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए आपका धन्यवाद

----------


## xman

फ़िर उसी दिन । लगभग उसी समय । रात के दस बजे ।
जब महावीर प्रसून से पहली बार मिला था । और सुरेश की चिता जल रही थी । शालिमपुर के शमशान में आज दस चितायें एक साथ जल रही थी ।
आज की सुबह शालिमपुर में हाहाकार मचाती हुयी आयी थी । शहर से 40 किमी दूर हुयी नालन्दा एक्सप्रेस और सूमो की भीषण टक्कर की खबर आग की तरह पूरे शहर में फ़ैल गयी थी । हर न्यूज चैनल पर ये खबर प्रमुखता से प्रसारित हो रही थी । पर प्रसून लापरवाह सा घोङे बेचकर सो रहा था ।
वह रत्ना को छोङने जब शालिमपुर के शमशान तक गया था । तव पौ फ़टने ही वाली थी । रत्ना उसकी तरफ़ देख भी नहीं रही थी । उसके दिल में प्रसून के लिये सिर्फ़ घोर नफ़रत ही थी । घोर नफ़रत । वह चुपचाप बिना उसकी तरफ़ देखे खोह में चली गयी । उसने भी उससे बातचीत करने की कोई कोशिश नहीं की । और वापस कामाक्षा लौट आया । रत्ना की तरह उसके मन में भी कुछ सवाल थे ।
दोपहर के बारह बजे वह उठा । और गाङी लेकर महुआ बगीची पार करके रूपिका के पास पहुँचा । वह खुशी और दुख दोनों एक साथ महसूस कर रहा था ।

----------


## xman

- मुझे । वह परेशान सा बोला - यह फ़ैसला कुछ समझ नहीं आया । ये कैसा अजीव इंसाफ़ था । सूमो में बैठे मारे गये अन्य आठ लोगों की किस बात की सजा मिली ? जो उन्हें अकाल मौत मार दिया गया ।
- प्रसून जी ! रूपिका गम्भीरता से बोली - ये अकाल मौत नहीं थी । बल्कि सबकी काल मौत थी । काल उन ग्रामवासियों पर ही नहीं पूरे गाँव पर मंडरा रहा था । यूँ समझो । बाकी सब बहुत सस्ते में छूट गये । माफ़ी पा गये । और आप अफ़सोस मना रहे हो ।
- स्पष्ट बोलो । वह झुँझलाकर बोला - महावीर और इतवारी के परिवार को किस बात का दण्ड मिला । क्या सिर्फ़ इस बात का कि वे उसके परिवार के थे ?
- नहीं । वह दृणता से बोली -  कभी किसी को । किसी बात का । दण्ड इसलिये नहीं मिलता कि वह किसी से जुङा है । या उसका परिचित है । या उसके साथ है । सबको अपने अपने कर्मा गति से ही विधान अनुसार दण्ड मिलता है । और विधि के संयोग से ऐसा समय आने पर सब इकठ्ठे हो जाते हैं । और स्वतः ही मृत्यु पथ पर चल देते हैं । और कभी ये भृम भी मत पालो कि ये सब आपने किया है । या मैंने किया है । हम सब बस निमित्त हैं । कठपुतलियाँ हैं । जिसकी डोर ऊपर वाले के हाथ है । वह जैसा चाहता है । नचाता है ।

----------


## xman

और प्रसून जी ! मुझे भी कभी कभी हैरत होती है । ये सब कुछ एक बङे ही स्वचालित ढंग से स्वयं ही क्रियान्वित हो रहा है । न कोई मर रहा है । न कोई किसी को मार रहा है । ये सब कुछ स्वयँ ही हो रहा है । तुम ज्ञानी पुरुष हो । फ़िर अज्ञान युक्त वाक्य क्यों बोलते हो । जब वही परमात्मा सब में एक ही है । तो ये सब उसका खेल ही है ।
देखो । वह फ़िर से बोली - इंसान का जीवन एक कच्चे घङे के समान है । जिसमें आयु रूपी जल भरा हुआ है । विभिन्न पाप कर्मों से इस घङे में छेद हो जाता है । तब आयु रूपी जल बूँद बूँद करता हुआ तेजी से कम होने लगता है । और घङा खाली हो जाने पर जीव मृत्यु को प्राप्त होता है । अब ये सब किसने किया । खुद उसी इंसान ने ना ।
देखो । उसने सामने जमीन पर उगे पेङों की ओर इशारा किया - यहाँ अच्छे फ़ूलदार फ़लदार पौधे भी हैं । और तन को छेद देने वाले । पीङा देने वाले । कांटेदार वृक्ष भी हैं । एक सुख देता है । दूसरा दुख देता है । ये सब अपने कर्मों अनुसार । कोई किसी के पास । कोई किसी के पास । उगने रहने को विवश हैं । फ़िर यहाँ एक तवाही होती हैं । और तव कुछ अच्छे । कुछ बुरे । पेङ पौधे नष्ट हो जाते हैं । और भयंकर तवाही के बाद भी । कुछ आश्चर्यजनक रूप से बच जाते हैं । अब बोलो । तवाही समान रूप से इस क्षेत्र में हुयी । फ़िर अंजाम अलग अलग क्यों हुआ ? सोचो । गहराई से सोचो ।

----------


## xman

प्रसून ने पूर्ण सहमति में सिर हिलाया । उसे कुछ समय पूर्व हुयी सुनामी की तवाही याद आयी । जिसमें शहर के शहर । देश के देश । बिलकुल मिट ही गये थे । जबकि दूध पीते अनेकों मासूम बच्चे किसी चमत्कार की तरह सकुशल बचे थे । न सिर्फ़ बचे थे । उन्हें मामूली खरोंच भी नहीं आयी थी ।
उसे यकायक तमाम वे घटनायें याद आयीं । जिनमें 70 मंजिला तक से निर्दयता से फ़ेंके गये दूध पीते बच्चे किसी पेङ आदि की शाखा में उलझकर सकुशल बचे थे । बिना कोई मामूली रगङा खाये भी ।
- इसलिये । रूपिका फ़िर से बोली - ये कभी मत समझो । जो आज घट रहा है । वो आज की वजह से है । या पिछले कुछ दिनों के कर्मों का परिणाम है । या सिर्फ़ इस जीवन के कर्मों की ही वजह से है । वास्तव में ये सिलसिला लाखों जन्मों में कभी पूर्व में किये कर्मों का परिणाम है । जो आज वृक्ष बनकर फ़ल फ़ूल रहा है । ये सभी कर्मफ़ल संयोग जब एक जगह इकठ्ठा हो जाते हैं । तब शालिमपुर जैसी घटना घटती है । मैं बस इतना ही जानती हूँ । और जो मुझे पता था । वो मैंने तुम्हें बताया ।
- दाता ! उसके मुँह से कराह निकली - तेरा अन्त न जाणा कोय ।
- खैर ! वह फ़िर से जान बूझ कर बोला - अब रत्ना और उसके बच्चों के बारे में बोलो । उनका क्या होगा ।
नरसी का क्या होगा ? सुरेश की क्या गति हुयी होगी ? और इन दसों की क्या गति होगी ।
- हाँ । वह भावहीन शून्यता से बोली - सुरेश तो पहले ही नरक में गया । महावीर और इतवारी भी मेरी जानकारी के अनुसार भयानक नरक में जायेंगें । अन्य आठ लोग भी कुछ समय के लिये अपने कर्म अनुसार थोङे समय हेतु साधारण अन्य नरकों में जायेंगे । फ़िर भगवान जाने । उनका क्या होगा । मुझे यही तक की गति मालूम रहती है । क्योंकि ये मेरे कार्यक्षेत्र में आता है ।
और रत्ना और उसके परिवार की आप चिन्ता मत करो । नरसी पहले ही सुरेश की पत्नी के गर्भ में जा चुका है । रत्ना भी उसी के खानदान में जन्म लेगी । और उसके बच्चे भी । इन सभी की आयु अभी शेष है । रत्ना दोबारा से संस्कार शेष होने से नये जन्म में फ़िर से नरसी की पत्नी होगी । उसके बच्चे भी किसी न किसी रूप में उनके सम्बन्धी होंगे । बस खास बात ये होगी कि जिस बीस बीघा जमीन के लिये सुरेश ने उसे मार दिया था । वह तो उसकी होगी ही । और भी उसकी तमाम जमीन का वह मालिक होगा । सुरेश की पत्नी अपने पुत्र और पुत्रवधू को बहुत प्यार करने वाली होगी । और इस सबकी व्यवस्था । मतलब उन तीनों के पुनर्जन्म की व्यवस्था अगले तीन महीनों तक हो जायेगी । और क्योंकि वे जीवात्मायें पुनर्जन्म के लिये विशेष श्रेणी में आ गयीं । इसलिये प्रेत प्रेतनियाँ उनको तब तक मेरे आदेश से कभी तंग नहीं करेंगे ।
कहकर वह चुप हो गयी । प्रसून ने सतुष्टि की एक गहरी सांस भरी ।

समाप्त

----------


## xman

दोस्तों कहानी पसंद आने पर रेपो और कॉमेंट्स जरुर दें

----------


## Lalita6888

ati uttam , bahut majedar or bahut mahanatkash kahani......
repo kBUL Kre

----------


## cool king

Wow kya story h. Ise padhte hue bar-bar puri body me jhurjhuri si hone lagti thi.nic story!!!!!!!!

----------


## vickky681

बहुत उत्तम औत मजेदार कहानी है मित्र ++++++

----------


## plugnplay

कहानी में "न्याय" के लिए त्याग, संघर्ष, आत्मपीड़ा, प्रतिशोध, सहयोग, असहयोग, सत्य, असत्य, लोक-परलोक आदि-आदि-आदि-आदि को बहुत ही अच्छी तरह से प्रस्तुत किया गया है। 
इस कहानी को समझने के लिए मन में भावना का दीपक जलना जरूरी है।
लेखक महोदय को बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद !! 
कृपया इसी तरह से ज्ञान-विस्तार कराते रहें ।।।

----------


## pink pon

ACHHI KAHANIYA HAI

----------


## shashi009

*कहानी एकदम उत्तम श्रेणी की है, सूत्रधार को बधाई.*

----------


## THE RAZ

dost bahut bahut badhai is kahani ke liye.
aage aur bhi aisi kahaniyon ki pratiksha mein ...................
repo udhar raha. kota khatam hai bhutia haveli me sari repo tumhe de di.

----------


## vkhapriye

बहुत अच्छी है.....

----------


## jitensky

बहुत उत्तम औत मजेदार कहानी है मित्र +++

----------


## xman

दोस्तों मैं अभी शारीरिक रूप से अस्वस्थ हूँ जिस वजह से आगे अपडेट नहीं दे पा रहा हूँ मैं रविवार को आगे अपडेट दूंगा

----------


## sunoanuj

बहुत ही बढ़िया प्रस्तुति है मित्र ! सच में रहष्य और रोमाचं का सही अनुभव हुआ इस कहानी को पड़ते हुए !

----------


## sunoanuj

> दोस्तों मैं अभी शारीरिक रूप से अस्वस्थ हूँ जिस वजह से आगे अपडेट नहीं दे पा रहा हूँ मैं रविवार को आगे अपडेट दूंगा


मित्र भगवन से दुआ है के आपको जल्दी से स्वस्थ करे !

----------


## devilking78626

मित्र आपकी कहानी वाकई काबिले तारीफ है । मेरी तरफ से बधाई ............

----------


## vickky681

अछि कहनिया ................

----------


## xman

*डायन*


हरेक इंसान की जिन्दगी इतनी खुशनसीब नहीं होती कि वह एक अच्छे संपन्न घर कुल खानदान में पैदा हो । पढाई लिखाई करके प्रतिष्ठित इंसान बने । प्यारी सी बीबी और दुलारे से बच्चे हों । और जिन्दगी को हँसी खुशी भोगता हुआ परलोक रवाना हो जाय ।
पर क्यों नहीं होती ऐसी जिन्दगी ? क्यों हैं जीवन के अलग अलग विभिन्न रंग । कोई सुखी । कोई दुखी । कोई हताश । कोई निराश क्यों है ? यह प्रश्न ठीक गौतम बुद्ध स्टायल में नीलेश के मन में उठा ।
पर इसका कोई जबाब उसके पास दूर दूर तक नहीं था । नीलेश की तुलना मैंने गौतम बुद्ध से इसलिये की । क्योंकि चाँदी की थाली और सोने की चम्मच में पहला निवाला खाने वाला नीलेश एक बेहद सम्पन्न घराने का स्वस्थ सुन्दर होनहार युवा था । जीवन के दुखों कष्टों से उसका दूर दूर तक वास्ता न था । जिस चीज पर बालापन से ही उसकी नजर उत्सुकतावश भी गयी । वो चीज तुरन्त उसको हाजिर की जाती थी । आज की तारीख में ढाई तीन लाख रुपया महज जिसका पाकेट मनी ही था । महँगी महँगी गाङिया वह सिर्फ़ ट्रायल बतौर खरीदता था । और बहुतों को रिजेक्ट भी कर देता था ।

----------


## xman

वह नीलेश ! नीलेश द ग्रेट ! जब अपने जीवन में इस प्रश्न से परेशान हुआ । तो महज 10 वीं क्लास में था ।
और राजकुमार सरीखा ये बच्चा अनगिनत दोस्तों से सिर्फ़ इसीलिये घिरा रहता था कि उसकी छोटी सी जेव से रुपया कागज की तरह उङता था । लङकियाँ तो उसकी हर अदा की दीवानी थी ।
पर ढेरों दोस्तों से घिरे नीलेश को उस कालेज में दो ही लोग आकर्षित करते थे । दादा प्रसून और मानसी ।
उससे दो क्लास आगे प्रसून नाम का वो लङका । अक्सर उसे किसी पेङ की ऊँची टहनी पर बैठा हुआ नजर आता ।

----------


## xman

और मानसी जो शायद अमीरों के इस कालेज में सबसे कम हैसियत वाली थी । और किसी भी तरह से ले देकर इस प्रतिष्ठित कालेज में पढ पा रही थी । इसी बात को लेकर झेंपी झेंपी सी रहती थी ।
तब नीलेश का खिंचाव इन दोनों से स्वाभाविक ही हुआ । क्योंकि कालेज के इस एकमात्र हीरो की तरफ़ इन दोनों की कोई तबज्जो ही नहीं थी ।
मानसी की बात अभी छोङते हैं । नीलेश ने डरते डरते गम्भीर और शान्त प्रसून से बमुश्किल अपना परिचय बङाया । और तब उसे बेहद हैरत हुयी कि उसके एक मुख्य प्रश्न के ही नहीं बल्कि बहुत से उन प्रश्नों के जबाब भी प्रसून के पास मौजूद थे । जो सवाल दरअसल उसके जीवन में अभी पैदा भी नहीं हुये थे ।
- दादा ! यू आर ग्रेट ! वह बेहद भावुकता से ख्यालों में बोला - आपका मुझे मिलना । मेरे जीवन की सबसे बङी उपलब्धि थी ।

----------


## xman

तभी अचानक उसके मोबायल की घन्टी बजी । उसने रिसीव करते हुये कहा - यस ।
- सर ! दूसरी तरफ़ से आवाज आयी - हम लोग लाडू धर्मशाला के पास आ गये हैं । अब प्लीज आगे की लोकेशन बतायें ।
उसने बताया । और अपनी कीमती रिस्टवाच पर दृष्टिपात किया । फ़िर वह बुदबुदाया - लाडू धर्मशाला .. इसका मतलब गड्डी से भी आधा घन्टा लगना था । और शाम के चार बजने जा रहे थे ।
वह लगभग टहलता हुआ सा मन्दिर की खिङकी के पास आ गया । और नीचे दूर दूर तक फ़ैले खेत और उसके बाद घाटी और पहाङी को निहारने लगा । इस वक्त वह किशोरीपुर के वनखन्ड स्थित शिवालय में मौजूद था । और पिछले दो दिन से यहाँ था । वनखन्डी बाबा के नाम से प्रसिद्ध ये मन्दिर किशोरीपुर से बारह किमी दूर एकदम सुनसान स्थान पर था । और कुछ प्रमुख पर्वों पर ही लोग यहाँ पूजा आदि करने आते थे । जिन लोगों की मन्नत मान्यतायें इस मन्दिर से जुङी थी । वे भी गाहे बगाहे आ जाते थे ।

----------


## xman

इस मन्दिर का पुजारी बदरी बाबा नाम का 62 साल का बाबा था । जो पिछले 20 सालों से इसी मन्दिर में रह रहा था । इसके अतिरिक्त चरस गांजे के शौकीन चरसी गंजेङी बाबा भी इस मन्दिर पर डेरा डाले रहते थे । और कभी कोई । कभी कोई के आवागमन के कृम में नागा । वैष्णव । नाथ । गिरी । अघोरी आदि विभिन्न मत के 15 -20 साधु हमेशा डेरा डाले ही रहते थे । विभिन्न वेशभू्षाओं में सजे इन खतरनाक बाबाओं को शाम के अंधेरे में चिलम पीता देखकर मजबूत जिगरवाला भी भय से कांप सकता था ।
पर बदरी बाबा एक मामले में बङा सख्त था । किसी भी मत का बाबा क्यों न आ जाय । वह मन्दिर के अन्दर बाहर शराब पीने और गोश्त खाने की इजाजत नहीं देता था । हाँ गाँजे की चिलम और अफ़ीम का नशा करने की खुली छूट थी । खुद बदरी बाबा भी इन नशों का शौकीन था ।
इस समय भी मन्दिर पर बदरी और नीलेश के अलावा ग्यारह अन्य साधु मौजूद थे । जिनमें एक अघोरी और दो नागा भी आये हुये थे । नीलेश इन सबसे अलग मन्दिर के रिहायशी हिस्से की तिमंजिला छत पर मौजूद था । यह स्थान भी उसके गुप्त साधना स्थलों में से एक था । बदरी प्रसून का तो भगवान के समान आदर करता था ।
- कहाँ होगा इसका अंत ? नीलेश फ़िर से सोचने लगा - बङी विचित्र है । ये द्वैत की साधना । एक चीज में से हजार चीज निकलती है ।

----------


## xman

ये बङी विचित्र कहानी है । गिलास से चाय का घूँट भरता हुआ पीताम्बर बोला - समझ में नहीं आ रहा । कहाँ से शुरू करूँ ?
नीलेश कुछ नहीं बोला । और साधारण भाव से उन्हें देखता रहा ।
आगंतुको में लगभग 50 साल के दोनों आदमियों का नाम पीताम्बर सेठ और रामजी था । युवा लङके का नाम हरीश था । और साथ में आये वृद्ध - जो एक गारुङी ( ओझा ) था का नाम सुखवासी था । उन चारों में से कोई भी नीलेश का पूर्व परिचित नहीं था । और न ही इससे पहले उन्होंने नीलेश को देखा था ।
सुखवासी बाबा तो उसे बेहद उपहास की नजर से देख रहा था । बाकी तीनों के चेहरों का खत्म होता विश्वास भी बता रहा था कि किसी ने उन्हें यहाँ भेजकर भारी गलती की है । ये बच्चा भला क्या करेगा ?
पर जब आये हैं । तो औपचारिकता भी निभानी है । और शायद..? भेजने वाले का कहा सच ही हो । दूसरी बात जब अपना ऊँट खो जाता है । तो घङे में भी खोजा जाता है । ऐसे ही मिले जुले भाव रह रहकर उन चारों के चेहरे पर आ जा रहे थे ।

----------


## xman

लेकिन गारुङी सुखबासी बाबा की पूरी पूरी दिलचस्पी नीचे आंगन में बैठे बाबाओं में अवश्य थी । और उसे लग रहा था कि उनमें से कोई दिव्य पुरुष पीताम्बर की समस्या दूर कर सकता है । कुछ कुछ ऐसे ही भाव शेष तीनों के भी थे कि नीचे वालों से बात करते । तो ज्यादा उचित था ।
नीचे बैठे बाबाओं ने भी उन्हें मुर्गा बकरा समझते हुये घेरने की कोशिश की । पर उनकी हकीकत से परिचित बदरी ने उन्हें सख्ती से रोकते हुये आगंतुको को ऊपर भेज दिया । और वे चारों अब उसके सामने बैठे थे । बदरी बाबा सबके लिये चाय रख गया था । जिसे पीते हुये बातचीत शुरू हो गयी थी ।
- ये पूरा मायाजाल । पीताम्बर आगे बोला - दरअसल एक रहस्यमय बुढिया औरत को लेकर है । जो हमारी ही कालोनी में मगर सभी मकानों से काफ़ी दूर हटकर एक पुराने किलानुमा बेहद बङे मकान में रहती है ।
यह सुनते ही नीलेश को न चाहते हुये भी हँसी आ ही गयी ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

काफी  रोमांचक कथा संग्रह है ,,,,,

----------


## xman

मैं । पीताम्बर थोङा सकपका कर बोला - आपके हँसने का मतलब समझ गया । मगर कभी कभी वास्तविकता बङी अटपटी होती है । दरअसल हमारी कालोनी जिस स्थान पर है । उससे 2 फ़र्लांग की दूरी पर ( 5 फ़र्लांग = 1 किमी ) किसी जमाने में किसी छोटे मोटे राजा का किला था । करीब 200 साल पुराना वह किला और किले के आसपास उसी समय के बहुत से जर्जर भवन अभी भी गुजरे वक्त की कहानी कह रहे हैं । बहुत से प्रापर्टी डीलरों ने इस भूमि को लेकर इसका नवीनीकरण करने की कोशिश की । पर विवादों में घिरी वह सभी भूमि जस की तस पुरानी स्थिति में ही है ।

----------


## xman

> काफी  रोमांचक कथा संग्रह है ,,,,,


तारीफ के लिए शुक्रिया मित्र

----------


## xman

दूसरे वह टूटी फ़ूटी हालत के भवन झाङ पोंछ देख रेख के उद्देश्य से किराये पर उठा दिये थे । जिसकी वजह से बहुत से किरायेदारों ने लगभग उस पर कब्जा ही कर रखा है । ऐसी हालत में वह एक किमी के क्षेत्रफ़ल में फ़ैला किला और राजभवन से जुङे अन्य भवन सभी खस्ता हालत में निम्न वर्ग के लोगों की बस्ती बन गये हैं । और जैसा कि मैंने कहा कि - हमारी निम्न मध्यवर्गीय कालोनी सिर्फ़ उससे 2 फ़र्लांग की दूरी पर ही है ।
नीलेश ने एक सिगरेट सुलगायी । और बेहद शिष्टता से सिगरेट केस उन लोगों की तरफ़ बङाया । हरीश को छोङकर उन तीनों ने भी एक एक सिगरेट सुलगा ली ।
- अब मैं वापस उस रहस्यमय बुढिया की बात पर आता हूँ । पीताम्बर एक गहरा कश लगाता हुआ बोला - ये आज से कोई बीस बाइस साल पहले की बात है । जब बुढिया के बारे में लोगों को पता चला कि..??
अचानक नीलेश बुरी तरह चौंका । और तिमंजिला कमरे की खिङकी की तरफ़ देखने लगा ।

----------


## xman

डायन डायन...! एकदम उसके बोलने से पहले ही नीलेश के मष्तिष्क में एक शब्द ईको साउंड की तरह गूँजने लगा -ड डायन डायन...!
उसके खुद के रोंगटे खङे हो गये । बङी मुश्किल से उसने खुद को खङा होने से रोका । और संभलकर आगंतुको को देखने लगा । हँसती हुयी छायारूप एक खौफ़नाक बुढिया खिङकी पर बैठी थी ।
- मृत्युकन्या ! इस शब्द को उसने बहुत मुश्किल से मुँह से निकलने से रोका - साक्षात मृत्युकन्या की गण बहुरूपा यमलोक की डायन खिङकी पर विराजमान थी । और निश्चित भाव से हँस रही थी । इतनी जबरदस्त शक्ति कि प्रेतवायु के जिक्र पर ( यानी अपने बारे में बात होने पर ही ) ही जान जाती थी । किसी आवेश की आवश्यकता नहीं । किसी मन्त्र संधान की आवश्यकता नहीं । उफ़ ! वह कालोनी फ़िर भी सलामत थी । यह कोई चमत्कार ही था ।

----------


## xman

कोई चमत्कार नहीं योगी ! डायन उससे सूक्ष्म सम्पर्की होकर बोली - मेरा मतलब बस खास लोगों से ही होता है । जिनसे मैंने बदला लेना है । और जिनको यमलोक जाना है ? बाकी से मेरा क्या वास्ता ।
- ओ माय गाड ! नीलेश माथा रगङता हुआ मन ही मन बोला - सच ही कह रही थी वह । पर ऐसी डायन से उसका आज तक वास्ता न पङा था । ये यहाँ से डायन होकर जाने वाली डायन नहीं थी । बल्कि वहाँ से डयूटी पर आयी डायन थी । एक सिद्ध डायन । एक अधिकार सम्पन्न डायन । एक नियम अनुसार आयी डायन ।
- किस सोच में डूब गये भाई ! पीताम्बर उसको गौर से देखता हुआ बोला - मैं आगे बात करूँ ?
नीलेश का दिल हुआ । इन अग्यानियों से कहे । क्या बात करोगे । जब बात खुद ही मौजूद है । पर वह हाँ भी नहीं कर सकता था । ना भी नहीं कर सकता था । सच तो ये था कि उसकी खुद की समझ में नहीं आ रहा था कि वो डायन को डील करे । या पीताम्बर कंपनी को ।

----------


## xman

हाँ तो मैं कह रहा था । पीताम्बर घङी पर निगाह डालता हुआ बोला - कि बीस बाइस साल पहले जब उस बुढिया ने अपने ही नाती को मार डाला । और उसका खून पी गयी । तभी हमें पता चला कि...!
- ड डायन...!  पुनः नीलेश के दिमाग में गूंजने लगा - ड  डायन डायन...!
उसकी निगाह फ़िर से स्वतः खिङकी पर गयी । डायन पहली की तरह ही खौफ़नाक मधुर मुस्कान में हँस रही थी ।
दरअसल नीलेश चाह रहा था कि किसी तरह पीताम्बर कंपनी को समझ आ जाता कि डायन बाकायदा मौजूद ही है । तो वह कुछ मन्त्र सन्त्र चलाता भी । पर पीताम्बर और उसके साथी न सिर्फ़ अपनी धुन में थे । बल्कि उन्हें अब ये भी लग रहा था कि नीलेश कुछ घबरा सा रहा है ।
उधर नीलेश ये सोच रहा था कि ये उसके लिये एकदम नया मामला था । और वह ये भी नहीं चाहता था कि नीचे बदरी बाबा और अन्य बाबाओं को खबर लगे कि मंदिर में डायन मौजूद है ।
- दाता ! उसके मुँह से निकल ही गया ।

----------


## xman

खिङकी पर बैठी सुन्दरी ने उसे उपहासी भाव से अँगूठा दिखाया । और न चाहते हुये भी फ़िर से वह ध्वनि नीलेश के दिमाग में गूँजने लगी -ड डायन डायन...! 
पीताम्बर बारबार घङी देख रहा था । वह सोच रहा था कि नीलेश कुछ हाँ ना करे । तो वह समय रहते घर वापस पहुँच जाये । पर उसे ऐसे लग रहा था कि इस " लङके " की हवा खुद ही खराब हो रही है । ये भला क्या हाँ ना करेगा । छोटे मोटे भूत सूत उतार लेता होगा । छोटे मोटे टोने टोटके वाला बाबा ।
दरअसल भेजने वाले ने उन्हें किन्ही प्रसून जी का नाम बताया था । पर पिछले एक साल से प्रसून से मिलने के लिये उन्होंने जितनी जद्दोजहद की । उतने में तो शायद लादेन भी मिल जाता । पर प्रसून जी नहीं मिले । हाँ ये नया लिंक मिल गया कि - आप इनसे बात करिये ।
ये सोचते ही पीताम्बर के दिमाग में तुरन्त एक बात आयी । और वह बोला - माफ़ करिये । नीलेश जी ! ये प्रसून जी इस समय कहाँ हैं ?
नीलेश ने एकदम चौंककर उसकी तरफ़ देखा । और उसका दिल हुआ । जबरदस्त ठहाका लगाये । उसने सोचा - कह दे । शरीर किसी काटेज में । गुफ़ा में । और बन्दा । दो आसमान बाद किसी अग्यात लोक में । जाओ ..मिल आओ ।
पर वह शिष्टाचार के नाते संयमित स्वर में बोला - बहुत दिनों से उनसे मिला नहीं । शायद अपनी कीट बिग्यानी रिसर्च के चलते कहीं विदेश में हैं ।
फ़िर उनके अन्दरूनी भाव और सभी स्थितियों पर तेजी से विचार करता हुआ वह निर्णय युक्त स्वर में बोला - हाँ अब बताईये ?
पीताम्बर मानों चौंककर पूर्व स्थिति में आया । और बोला - बुढिया का बेटा उन दिनों पढाई कर रहा था । उसकी शादी हो चुकी थी । बहू के दो साल से छोटा एक बच्चा था । जिसे बुढिया ने कुँए के पत्थर पर पटक पटककर मार डाला । यह घटना शाम आठ बजे की है । तब मंदिर की तरफ़ जाते कुछ लोगों ने उसे बच्चे का खून पीते भी देखा । और तब पहली बार लोगों को पता चला कि..?
ड डायन डायन...! नीलेश के दिमाग में फ़िर से गूँजने लगा - ड डायन डायन डायन...!

----------


## xman

एक मिनट ! नीलेश खिङकी पर बैठी बुढिया को एक निगाह देखता हुआ बोला - आप संक्षेप में एक तरफ़ से बात शुरू करें । ताकि बात कुछ समझ में आये । रहस्यमय बुङिया की पूरी कहानी बतायें ।
पीताम्बर संभला । और बोला - बुढिया का पूरा इतिहास तो मुझे पता नहीं हैं । पर बुजुर्ग लोग बताते हैं । उसका आदमी उसी राजभवन की किसी खानदानी परम्परा से ताल्लुक रखता था । और इसलिये वह मकान और आसपास की और भी जगह का पुराना मालिक था । इस रहस्यमय औरत से कैसे उसकी शादी हुयी ? कहाँ की थी ? आदि शायद कोई नहीं जानता । बुढिया का पति और बुढिया का श्वसुर इन्ही दोनों के बारे में लोगों को जानकारी है । बुढिया का पति शादी के दस साल बाद रहस्यमय हालातों में मर गया । इसके दो साल बाद उसका ससुर भी चल बसा । तब बुढिया अपने एकलौते तीन साल के बेटे के साथ इस असार संसार में अकेली रह गयी । वह अपने बेटे को बहुत प्यार करती थी । यहाँ तक कि उसके बेटे को कोई एक चाँटा झूठमूठ भी मार दे । तो बुढिया उसकी जान लेने पर उतारू हो जाती थी । तब लोगों को पता चला कि ये औरत अबला नहीं बल्कि बला है । और बहुत ताकतवर है ।

----------


## xman

एक्सक्यूज मी ! नीलेश ने टोका - बुढिया का लङका अब कहाँ है ?
- वो इस समय डी एम है । डिस्ट्रिक्ट मजिस्ट्रेट ।
नीलेश उछलते उछलते बचा ।
- आपको इस बात पर हैरानी हो रही होगी । पर वह और उसकी नयी बहू अब बुङिया से कोई सम्बन्ध नहीं रखते । और किसी पहाङी जगह पर रहते हैं । सामंत साहब की वाइफ़ भी प्रशासनिक सेवा में है ।
- ओह गाड ! हठात नीलेश के मुँह से निकला - और उसकी पहली बहू को भी बुढिया ने मार डाला ।
- नहीं । पीताम्बर बोला - दरअसल धीरज सामंत साहब की पहली शादी बुढिया ने छोटी उमर में ही कर दी थी । उस समय धीरज बाबू पढ रहे थे । उसी समय उनको एक पुत्र भी हुआ था । जिसे कि जैसा कि मैंने बताया । बुढिया ने कुँए के पत्थर पर पटक पटककर मार डाला । इस  घटना के बाद वह बहू पागल सी हो गयी । और यूँ ही इधर उधर घूमती रहती थी । वह बेहद गंदी हालत में रहती थी । इसके बाद एक दिन वह शहर छोङकर कहीं चली गयी । उसके बाद उसका कोई पता न लगा 
बाद में धीरज साहब पढाई के लिये बाहर चले गये । और उसी दौरान उन्होंने नौकरी लगते ही दूसरी शादी कर ली थी । वह उनकी लव मैरिज हुयी थी । इसके बाद धीरज साहब एक दो बार ही शहर में आये । और फ़िर कभी नहीं आये । इस तरह वह बुढिया काफ़ी समय से उस विशाल मकान में अकेली रहती है ।

----------


## xman

नीलेश ने एक निगाह पूर्ववत ही खिङकी पर बैठी बुढिया पर डाली । और जानबूझ कर मूर्खतापूर्ण प्रश्न किया - फ़िर बुडिया का खाना वाना कौन बनाता है । और उसका खर्चा वर्चा ?
- आप भी कमाल करते हो नीलेश जी ! पीताम्बर हैरत से बोला - शेर की गुफ़ा में जाकर कोई बकरा उसके हालचाल जानेगा कि वह ब्रेकफ़ास्ट कर रहा है । या डिनर खा रहा है ? कौन मरने जायेगा भाई जी ।
- जब बुढिया ने । नीलेश बोला - अपने अबोध नाती को मारा । तब आप लोगों ने पुलिस को इंफ़ार्म किया । या सोसायटी के लोगों ने कोई एक्शन लिया ?
अब पीताम्बर और उन तीनों को साफ़ साफ़ समझ में आ गया कि यहाँ आकर उनसे भारी गलती हुयी । इस बन्दे के वश का कुछ भी नहीं है । और फ़ालतू में किसी टीवी अखवार वाले की तरह इंटरव्यू कर रहा है ।
फ़िर भी एकदम अशिष्टता वे कैसे प्रदर्शित कर सकते थे ।

----------


## xman

इसलिये वह बोला - नीलेश जी ! पुलिस वालों के बाल बच्चे नहीं होते क्या ? जो वह अपनी और अपने घर वालों की जान जोखिम में डालेंगे । ये किसी क्रिमिनल का मामला नहीं बल्कि..!
- ड डायन डायन डायन डायन...! एकदम उसके बोलने से पहले ही नीलेश के मष्तिष्क में एक शब्द ईको साउंड की तरह गूँजने लगा 
- बल्कि..! नीलेश को उसकी फ़िर से आवाज सुनाई दी - एक डायन का मामला है । कोई उस क्षेत्र में फ़टकने भी नहीं जाता । वह डायन और डायनी महल पूरे शहर में प्रसिद्ध है ।
इस बार डायन मधुर स्वर में हँसी । उसके घुँघरू बजने जैसी ध्वनि सिर्फ़ नीलेश को सुनाई दी । लेकिन उसने खिङकी की तरफ़ देखने की कोई कोशिश नहीं की ।
- खैर..! नीलेश फ़िर से एक सिगरेट सुलगाता हुआ बोला - उस बुङिया से आपको क्या कष्ट है ? वह तो आपसे दो फ़र्लांग दूर रहती है । और फ़िर आपने कहा कि उसकी बस्ती में बहुत से अन्य लोग भी रहते हैं । पीताम्बर का मन हुआ अपने बाल नोच ले । भेजने वाले ने क्या सोचकर इसके पास भेजा ।
- आप कष्ट पूछ रहे हो । पीताम्बर बोला - ये पूछिये । क्या कष्ट नहीं हैं ? हम सब लोग बेहद सतर्कता से ब्लैक आउट स्थिति में रहते हैं । डायन ने कितने ही घर वीरान कर दिये । कितने ही लोगों को खा गयी । यानी मार डाला । वो बहुत दूर से खङी भी किसी को देखे । तो बदन में जलन होने लगती है । कभी किसी के घर के आगे रोटी का टुकङा फ़ेंक जाती है । किसी के घर के आगे हड्डियाँ फ़ेंक जाती है । किसी के दरबाजे पर खङी होकर रोटी प्याज भी माँगती है ।

----------


## xman

ओह..आई सी ! नीलेश गोल गोल होठ करते हुये सीरियस होकर बोला - फ़िर तो यह वही मालूम होती है । जिसकी प्रिंट मीडिया और इलेक्ट्रोनिक मीडिया में भी काफ़ी चर्चा हुयी थी । वह आपके शहर में रहती है । खैर..जब वह आपके यहाँ से रोटी प्याज माँगती है । तब आप उसको देते हो ।
- हमारा बाप भी देगा । पीताम्बर झुंझलाकर बोला - देना पङता है साहब । अपने घर को किसी आपत्ति से बचाने के लिये ।
 किसी बिन बुलायी मुसीबत से बचाने के लिये ।
- अंधेरा... कायम रहेगा !  डायन उसे अँगूठा दिखाती हुयी बोली - प्फ़ावर !
- ड डायन डायन...! एकदम उसके बोलने के साथ ही नीलेश के मष्तिष्क में  गूँजने लगा
दरअसल नीलेश आज से पहले ऐसी विचित्र स्थिति में कभी न फ़ँसा था । इसलिये न तो वह कोई बात का तारतम्य ही बना पा रहा था । न ठीक से बात समझ पा रहा था । और न ही उनको समझा पा रहा था । कोई सामान्य स्थिति होती । तो बात के मेन मेन प्वाइंट वो हूँ हाँ के अन्दाज में सुनकर स्थिति की गम्भीरता समझ जाता । और फ़िर आगे उन्हें भी कुछ बताता ।
अब बात एकदम उल्टी थी । पीताम्बर एन्ड कंपनी उसे कहानी सुना रही थी । और उस कहानी सुनाने के रिजल्ट जानना चाहती थी । पर नीलेश कैसे उन्हें बताता कि कहानी खुद ही खिङकी पर बैठी है ।
- प्फ़ावर ! जैसे ही नीलेश के दिमाग में यह विचार आया । डायन अंगूठा दिखाती हुयी बोली - अँधेरा ..कायम रहेगा ।

----------


## xman

किलविश की अम्मा ! झुँझलाहट में नीलेश के मुँह से निकल ही गया ।
- क्या ? वे सब एकदम चौंककर बोले - इसका क्या मतलब हुआ ?
- अभी आपको क्या मतलब बोलूँ ? वह परेशान होकर बोला - मुझे अपना ही कोई मतलब समझ में नहीं आ रहा ।
- ओके..सारी बाय ! अचानक पीताम्बर निर्णयात्मक स्वर में बोला - हम चलते हैं । हमें वापस लौटना भी है ।
उनके चेहरे पर अब तक आने से बचे रहे उपहास के भाव अब साफ़ नजर आने लगे । और वे एक झटके से उठ खङे हुये । पीताम्बर ने जल्दी से उससे हाथ मिलाया । वे सीङियों की तरफ़ लपके । और तेजी से उतरते चले गये ।
- प्फ़ावर ! जैसे ही नीलेश के दिमाग में यह विचार आया । डायन अंगूठा दिखाती हुयी बोली - अँधेरा ..कायम रहेगा ।
ऐसा लग रहा था । मानों नीलेश के दिमाग ने काम करना ही बन्द कर दिया हो । लोग पता नहीं क्या क्या सोचते हैं । वह उन्हें सही स्थिति कैसे समझा सकता था । जो कहानी वह सुना रहे थे । उस कहानी की कोई आवश्यकता ही नहीं थी । जिसे वह फ़रार मुजरिम समझ रहे थे । वह छुपी हालत में अदालत में ही मौजूद था । और मुद्दई की नादानी पर हँस रहा था । बल्कि वह तो वादी क्या मानों स्वयँ जज की हँसी उङा रहा था ।
उसने एक सिगरेट सुलगायी । और अपसेट से हो गये दिमाग को दुरुस्त करते हुये मुँह से ढेर सारा धुँआ छोङते हुये खिङकी की तरफ़ देखा । डायन पूर्ववत मौजूद थी । और बेहद उत्सुकता से उसी को देख रही थी ।
उसने नीलेश को डन का अंगूँठा दिखाया । और बोली - नहीं जा सकते । मुझे उनमें से आज रात एक को ठिकाने लगाना है । उसको तङपा तङपा कर मारना है । बूङा मरे या जवान । मुझे हत्या से काम ।
नीलेश कुछ न बोला । जिस तरह समुद्री तूफ़ान में फ़ँसे आदमी को समझ में नहीं आता । वह क्या करे । और क्या न करे । वह डायन से बात भी करना चाहता था । पर समझ नहीं पा रहा था । क्या करे । और कैसे करे ।
- ऐ ! फ़िर अचानक वह खिसियाया हुआ सा बोला - क्या बिगाङा है ? इन मासूम लोगों ने तेरा । क्यों नहीं इन्हें चैन से जीने देती । इन हत्याओं से तुझे क्या मिलता है ।

----------


## xman

सावधान योगी ! डायन यकायक गम्भीर स्वर में बोली - मैं कोई ऐ..बे..तू..दुष्ट..श्रे  णी की छिछोरी महत्वहीन प्रेतात्मा नहीं हूँ । मैं गण श्रेणी में आने वाली नियुक्त डायन हूँ । और मृत्युकन्या के अधीन कार्य करती हूँ ।
यह सब पहले से जानते हुये भी नीलेश को उसके बोलने पर ऐसा लगा । मानों उसके पास बम फ़टा हो । वह अपनी जगह जङवत होकर रह गया । उसके कानों में अग्यात अदृश्य शून्य 0 की सांय सांय गूँजने लगी ।
मृत्युकन्या ! मृत्युकन्या कोई मामूली बात नहीं थी । इसका मतलब साफ़ था । वह डयूटी पर आयी थी । और उसे उसका कार्य करने से कोई भी नहीं रोक सकता था । शायद इसीलिये ये अच्छा ही हुआ था कि पीताम्बर और दूसरों से ने उसे खुद ही नाकाबिल समझ लिया था । वरना ये भयावह स्थिति वह उन्हें एक जन्म में भी नहीं समझा पाता । और अगर समझाने में कामयाब भी हो जाता । तो वह उन्हें कोई दवा देने के स्थान पर उनका दर्द और भी बङाने वाला था । इससे तो वे और भी भयभीत ही हो जाते ।
- प्फ़ावर ! जैसे ही नीलेश के दिमाग में यह विचार आया । डायन अंगूठा दिखाती हुयी बोली - अँधेरा ..कायम रहेगा ।

----------


## xman

नीलेश बाहर आकर नीचे मंदिर के प्रांगण में झांककर देखने लगा । पीताम्बर एण्ड कंपनी क्या कर रही है ? उसकी आशा के मुताबिक ही वे नीचे अन्य साधुओं से बात कर रहे थे ।
वह फ़िर से कमरे में आ गया ।
- आप फ़्रिक मत करिये ! उसे डायन का मधुर स्वर सुनाई दिया - उन्हें आज मंदिर में ही रुकना होगा । और उनमें से एक को । उसने आसमान की तरफ़ उँगली उठायी - आज रवाना होना पङेगा । क्या खेल है ना । मृत्यु की गोद में बैठे इंसान को भी पता नहीं होता कि - बस वह कुछ ही घंटों का मेहमान और है । यही नियम है । यही दस्तूर है ।
वह जो भी बोलती थी । उससे आगे बोलने के लिये नीलेश के पास शब्द ही नहीं होते थे । फ़िर वह क्या बोलता । क्या करता । वह खुद को एकदम असहाय महसूस कर रहा था । उसे बाबाजी की जरूरत महसूस हो रही थी । उसे प्रसून भाई की जरूरत महसूस हो रही थी । पर क्या पता । वे कहाँ थे ?
फ़िर भी वह बोला - लेकिन इसका क्या प्रमाण । जो आप कह रही हो । वह सच है ? मतलब आप मृत्युकन्या द्वारा नियुक्त हो ।

----------


## xman

प्रत्यक्षम किं प्रमाणम । वह किसी देवी की ही तरह बोली - हे द्वैत योगी ! आज रात का खेल जब आप देखोगे । तब यह प्रश्न खुद ही समाप्त हो जायेगा । मेरे द्वारा शरीर मुक्त की गयी आत्मा को लेने जव यमदूत आयेंगे । वे मुझे प्रणाम करेंगे । और त्रिनेत्रा योगी के लिये ये दृश्य देखना कोई बङी बात नहीं है । वो आप हो ।
नीलेश का सर मानों धङ से अलग होकर अनन्त आकाश में तेजी से घूमने लगा । और वह सिर रहित धङ ही रह गया ।
- फ़िर ! अचानक उसे आशा की एक किरण दिखायी दी । और यह ध्यान आते ही उसके चेहरे पर खुशी की चमक लौटने लगी । वह उत्साहित होकर बोला - फ़िर शरणागत का मतलब क्या हुआ ? फ़िर निमित्त का क्या मतलब हुआ ? फ़िर उनके यहाँ आने का क्या मतलब हुआ ?
डायन के चेहरे के रंग यकायक फ़ीके पङ गये । उसने बैचेनी से पहलू बदला । और वह जाने के लिये हुयी ।
- ठहरो ! अचानक नीलेश गम्भीर स्वर में बोला - अभी आपने ही सत्ता के नियमों की बात कही । इसलिये मेरे प्रश्न का उत्तर देना । आपके लिये अनिवार्य है ।
- अगर ! वह मानों विवशता से बोली - बता दूँ । तो भी कोई लाभ नहीं होगा ।
- मैं भविष्य के लिये जान जाऊँगा । यही लाभ बहुत है । नीलेश के स्वर में खोया हुआ विश्वास लौटने लगा ।
- तो सुनो ! वह फ़िर से खिङकी पर सही होकर बैठ गयी - मैं अभी यह तो नहीं बता सकती कि इनमें से किसकी । मगर जिसकी भी मृत्यु उसे यहाँ खींचकर लायी है । उसके टलने के उपाय अवश्य होते हैं । बस उसका यह पूर्व तय मृत्यु स्थान बदल जाय । और मृत्यु के समय किसी भी तरह । वो बालबाल ही सही बच जाय । क्योंकि यह अलफ़ घात ( अकाल मृत्यु ) ही है । बच भी सकती है ।
- कैसे ? नीलेश ने एक मूर्खतापूर्ण प्रश्न किया । इतना मूर्खतापूर्ण प्रश्न कि उसे खुद ही अपने प्रश्न पर हँसी सी आयी ।

----------


## xman

क्षमा करें । वह बोली - इस सम्बन्ध में मैं ज्यादा नहीं जानती । बस ये जानती हूँ कि ये भी सम्भव है । और इतना और जानती हूँ कि अद्वैत का साधु इसे बिना स्थान परिवर्तन के भी रोक सकता है । क्योंकि अकाल मृत्यु का उन पूज्य सन्तों के आसपास फ़टकना भी वर्जित होता है । इसलिये....
कहते कहते अचानक उसे घबराहट सी होने लगी ।
नीलेश भी एकदम शून्यवत 0 होने लगा । उसके शरीर के चारों तरफ़ सिर से पैर तक एक अदृश्य किरण घेरा स्वतः बनने लगा । फ़िर उसके दिमाग से किसी का सम्पर्क जुङने लगा । और फ़िर उसके समूचे शरीर में खुशी की लहरें दौङ गयीं ।
- प्रणाम भाई ! वह बेहद श्रद्धा से बोला ।
मगर कहीं कोई प्रतिक्रिया नहीं हुयी । इसके कुछ क्षण बाद ही शून्यवत 0 होने की क्रिया फ़िर घटित हुयी । और फ़िर वह पहले जुङे सम्पर्क से चेन बनाता हुआ एक नये सम्पर्क से जुङा । और इस बार लगभग उछल ही पङा ।
- प्रणाम गुरुदेव ! वह अपार श्रद्धा से बोला - चरण स्पर्श स्वीकार करें ।

----------


## xman

देव देव ! उसे गम्भीर घन गर्जन के समान मगर बेहद मद्धिम स्वर सुनायी दिया - सफ़ल होओ । नीलेश.. वत्स ! हम तुम्हें सिर्फ़ इतना बताने आयें हैं कि एक सच्चे गुरु का शिष्य कभी अकेला नहीं होता । मगर एक शिष्य की तरफ़ से यह अटूट भावना उसके द्वारा विभिन्न प्रायोगिक स्थितियों से गुजरकर ही बनती हैं । दरअसल ये प्रयोग सत्ता द्वारा इसीलिये निर्धारित किये जाते हैं । बिना प्रयोगों के.. अनुभूति स्थितियों के एक अच्छे योगी का निर्माण संभव नहीं है ।
नीलेश अच्छी तरह जानता था । इस अदृश्य वाणी से बातचीत का सिलसिला कभी भी टूट सकता था । और वह अपनी तरफ़ से किसी हालत में सम्पर्क नहीं कर सकता था ।
अतः जल्दी से बोला - क्षमा गुरुदेव ! इस समय दादा कहाँ है ?
- सर्वत्र ! गम्भीर स्वर सुनायी दिया । और सब कुछ शान्त हो गया ।

----------


## xman

सर्वत्र ! यह क्या अजीब बात थी । सर्वत्र का मतलब तो ये हुआ कि यहाँ भी । वहाँ भी । कहीं भी ।
अपने अब तक के साधक जीवन से वह ऐसी अजीबोगरीब परिस्थियों से कुछ हद तक तो परिचित था ही । लेकिन किसी भी योगी के लिये हर घङी एक कठिन घङी होती है । जब तक वह एक अध्याय सीखता है । समझता है । दूसरा शुरू हो जाता है । अभी भी ऐसा ही तो हो रहा था ।
- प्फ़ावर ! जैसे ही नीलेश के दिमाग में यह विचार आया । डायन अंगूठा दिखाती हुयी बोली - अँधेरा ..कायम रहेगा ।
- ड डायन डायन डायन डायन...!  उसके बोलते ही नीलेश के मष्तिष्क में गूँजने लगा 
- सुनो ! अचानक नीलेश को मानों कुछ याद आया । और वह डायन की ओर मुङता हुआ बोला ।
मगर डायन उसके सुनो को ना सुनो करती हुयी हवा के एक झोंके के समान उसी छत पर ऊपर पहुँच गयी । जिस छत के नीचे कमरे में वह मौजूद था ।

----------


## xman

उसने डायन की तरफ़ से ध्यान हटा लिया । और कमरे से बाहर आकर  खुली छत पर पङी कुर्सी पर बैठकर नीचे आंगन में देखने लगा । हल्का हल्का अंधेरा घिरने लगा था । शाम के सात बजने वाले थे । अचानक उसकी निगाह मंदिर के आंगन में ही खङे पीपल के विशाल वृक्ष पर गयी । जिस पर बैठी पैर झुलाती हुयी डायन नीचे बैठे लोगों को ही देख रही थी ।
- सान्ता मारिया ! वह सीने पर क्रास बनाकर बोला - किसका सफ़ाया करने वाली है यह ? कौन जानता था ।
उसके दिमाग में कुछ देर पूर्व ही हुआ सारा वाकया किसी रील की तरह घूमने लगा । खासतौर पर बाबाजी का ये कहना " सर्वत्र..सर्वत्र..स  ्वत्र..इसका तो मतलब यही हुआ ना कि प्रसून भाई उसके साथ ही है । लेकिन कहाँ ? इस बात का कोई उत्तर उसके पास नहीं था ।

----------


## xman

पीताम्बर और उसके साथी वाकई रुक गये मालूम होते थे । पर वे क्यों कर रुके थे । ये अभी उसको पता नहीं था । बदरी बाबा और दो अन्य साधु मिलकर भोजन बनाने की तैयारी कर रहे थे । जो होगा । देखा जायेगा । सोचकर उसने एक सिगरेट सुलगायी । और गहरा कश लेते हुये पीपल पर झूलती हुयी सी डायन को देखने लगा ।
अचानक उसके दिमाग में एक बिजली सी कौंधी । और उसने समूची एकाग्रता डायन पर ही केन्द्रित कर दी । आज रात में डायन उन चार आगंतुकों में से किसी एक को यमलोक पहुँचाने वाली थी । इसलिये बहुत संभव था । डायन का पूरा ध्यान उसी लक्ष्य व्यक्ति पर केन्द्रित रहेगा । और तब इसकी सबसे बङी पहचान ये होगी कि उन चारों में से मौत की गोद में बैठ चुके व्यक्ति के मस्तक आदि पर मृत्यु के लक्षण जैसे जाला सा बनना । उसके दोनों सुरों का एक साथ चलना । उसकी चाल ढाल व्यवहार में एक सम्मोहन सा होना अवश्य होंगे । इससे बहुत आसानी से पता लग सकता था कि - आज कौन हलाल होने वाला है । और तब शायद कुछ किया भी जा सकता है । मगर शायद ही । शायद !
पर इस परीक्षण में भी बेहद कठिनाई थी । एक तो अंधेरा हो चुका था । इसलिये शरीर पर उभरे चिन्ह देखना आसान नहीं था । वे चारों अथवा नीचे वाले मिलाकर कई लोग हमेशा साथ ही रहने थे । अतः सम्मोहित को भी आसानी से तलाशना मामूली बात नहीं थी । दूसरे अगर डायन रात के दो बजे तक भी टारगेट को निशाना बनाने वाली थी । तो अब से लेकर सिर्फ़ सात घण्टे ही बचे थे । सिर्फ़ सात घन्टे ।

----------


## xman

और इन सात घन्टों में ऐसा समय कोई भी नहीं आने वाला था । जब वह कुछ कर सकता था । कुछ । मगर क्या ? कुछ भी । जो अभी उसे ही नहीं पता था ।
फ़िर उसने वही अंधेरे में तीर चलाने का नुस्खा ही आजमाने की सोची । और डायन की दृष्टि का अनुसरण करने की कोशिश करने लगा । मगर नीचे पीताम्बर कंपनी को मिलाकर एक दर्जन से ऊपर लोग लगभग एक साथ ही बैठे हुये थे । और ऐसे में वह डायन किसको स्पेशली ध्यान में ले रही है । पता करना बेहद कठिन ही था । इम्पासिबल ।
- प्फ़ावर ! अचानक डायन वहीं बैठी बैठी उससे खुद ही सम्पर्की होकर बोली - अँधेरा ..कायम रहेगा । आप मेरी गतिविधियों को अध्ययन करने की कोशिश कर रहे हैं । चलो मैं खुद ही बता देती हूँ । मेरा लक्ष्य हरीश है । सबसे छोटा हरीश ।
नीलेश के दिमाग पर मानों घन प्रहार हुआ हो । स्वतः ही उसने नीचे देखना बन्द कर दिया । और कुर्सी की पीठ पर टेक लगाता हुआ अधलेटा सा होकर अब निश्चिंत भाव से डायन की तरफ़ देखने लगा । हरीश । मौत की खिलखिलाती गोद में जा चुका हरीश ।
- मगर क्यों ? वह बेहद खोखले स्वर और डूबी सी आवाज में बोला - मगर क्यों ? कोई वजह ।
सिर्फ़ उसे ही डायन की मधुर जलतरंग जैसी हँसी सुनाई दी । फ़िर वह बोली - क्यों एक ऐसा शब्द है । जिसका आज तक उत्तर ही नहीं बना । एक क्यों का उत्तर ग्यात होते ही उसमें से हजार क्यों और पैदा हो जाते है ।

----------


## xman

सच कह रही हो..सुन्दरी ! नीलेश प्रभावित स्वर में बोला ।
- मैं सुन्दरी नहीं हूँ । वह बिना किसी भाव के बोली - मेरा नाम चंडूलिका साक्षी है । और यमलोक मेरा निवास है । क्या तुम मेरा मेहमान बनना पसन्द करोगे ?
- कमीनी ! न चाहते हुये भी स्वभाववश नीलेश के मन में भाव आ ही गया - तेरा मेहमान बनना तो शायद मूर्ख से मूर्ख भी ना पसन्द करे ।
- ऐसा नहीं है । अबकी बार डायन बिना किसी उत्तेजना के शान्त स्वर में बोली - योगी आप डायन या ऐसी अन्य गण आत्माओं के बारे में जानते नहीं हैं । इसलिये ।
- मैं जानना भी नहीं चाहता । इस बार नीलेश के मुँह से निकल ही गया - मेरे दिमाग में इस समय एक ही बात है । हरीश की मौत होगी । मगर क्यों ? क्यों चंडूलिका साक्षी क्यों ? आखिर क्यों ? जबकि तुम इसे अलफ़ बता रही हो ।
- जातस्य हि ध्रुवो मृत्युर्ध्रुवं जन्म मृतस्य च । वह डाली पर ठीक से बैठती हुयी बोली - तस्मादपरिहार्येऽ  ्थे न त्वं शोचितुमर्हसि । क्योंकि हे योगी !  जिसने जन्म लिया है । उसका मरना निश्चित ही है । और उसके बाद मरने वाले का जन्म भी तय है । जिसके बारे में कुछ किया नहीं जा सकता । कुछ भी नहीं किया जा सकता । फ़िर ऐसा जानकर उसके बारे में तुम्हें शोक नहीं करना चाहिये ।
मगर ना जाने क्यों । ना जाने कौन सी अग्यात प्रेरणा से नीलेश अब उस डायन से प्रभावित नहीं हो रहा था । और अपने स्वभाव में लौट आया था । अब वह नीलेश था । वास्तविक नीलेश ।
अतः एकदम लापरवाह होकर बोला - तेरी माँ का..साकीनाका ।
तभी उसे पीताम्बर ऊपर आता दिखायी दिया ।

----------


## xman

हम लोग आज रुक गये । वह बेहद गर्मजोशी से बोला - क्या आप एक सिगरेट और पिला सकते हैं ।.. दरअसल भगवान की कृपा से हमारा काम बन गया । नीचे बाबाओं में जो गजानन बाबा हैं । उन्होंने कहा है । डायन क्या उसकी माताजी भी हमारी बस्ती छोङ देगी । उन्होंने बहुत टेङी टेङी डायनों चुङैलों को ठीक किया है । वे आपके बारे में कह रहे थे । आप अभी नौसिखिया हैं । ..नीलेश जी माइंड मत करना । ये डायन चुङैल वास्तव में बच्चों के काम नहीं हैं । फ़िर अभी आप तंत्र विध्या सीख ही तो रहे हो । उमर ही क्या हुयी होगी अभी आपकी । अभी तो शायद शादी भी नहीं हुयी होगी । वैसे आप शादी तो करेंगे ना । बुरा मत मानना । मैंने सुना है । साधु लोग अक्सर शादी नहीं करते ना । देखो हम गृहस्थ लोगों का तो शादी बिना एक रात भी गुजारा नहीं हो सकता । सच कह रहा हूँ ना ।

----------


## xman

कमाल है । नीलेश मन ही मन हैरान सा रह गया - इसमें अचानक राखी सावंत की आत्मा कैसे घुस गयी । तब उसे ख्याल आया । ये गांजा भरी चिलम पीने का कमाल था । जो उसने थोङी देर पहले नीचे साधुओं के साथ पी थी । और उसे पीने से काफ़ी हद तक उसके मन से डायन का खौफ़ जाता रहा था ।
मगर मौत का बिगुल बज चुका था । मौत और मरने वाला आमने सामने आ चुके थे । और उस मौत से अनजान ये इंसान कितना खुश था । सिर्फ़ कुछ घन्टे बाद होने वाली मौत से ।
नीलेश उससे हरीश के बारे में पूछना चाहता था । पर उसमें एक बेहद दिक्कत वाली बात यह थी कि हरीश वाकई मर जाता । या अन्य कोई बङा हादसा होता । तो उसके तार खामखाह उससे जुङ जाने वाले थे । क्या पता । हरीश के साथ क्या और कैसे होने वाला था ? और इस तरह पूछकर एक होने वाली बात से जानबूझ कर सम्बन्ध बनाता हुआ वह एक और नयी मुसीबत को जन्म नहीं देना चाहता था ।
लेकिन तभी डायन की आवाज उसे सुनायी दी - चिंता न करो । और मौत का नंगा नाच देखो । जो आप जानना चाहते हो । यह खुद बतायेगा । बिना पूछे ही बतायेगा ।

----------


## xman

अब देखो ना । पीताम्बर सिगरेट का गहरा कश लेता हुआ बोला - मेरे लङके हरीश को ही देखो । अभी क्या उमर है उसकी । पर मैंने उसकी शादी तय कर दी है । देखिये नीलेश जी ! बुरा न मानिये । आज इंडिया में विदेशों की तर्ज पर फ़्री सेक्स का चलन होता जा रहा है । ऐसे में कुछ उल्टा सुल्टा हो जाये । तो कुल खानदान पर दाग ही लग जाता है । इसलिये मैं उसकी जल्द से जल्द शादी कर देना चाहता हूँ ।
- मगर मौत से । चंडूलिका सर्द स्वर में बोली - वो भी कुछ ही देर में । अर्थी रूपी घोङे पर बैठा हुआ । रक्त से सरोबार सजा हुआ । तुम्हारे रुदन की मातम रूपी शहनाईयाँ  सुनता हुआ । वह शमशान को अपनी बारात ले जायेगा । और मौत की देवी का आलिंगन करेगा । जो बेकरारी से उसका इंतजार कर रही हैं । मौत की देवी । सिर्फ़ मौत ।

----------


## xman

उस बेहद सर्द स्वर को सुनकर नीलेश जैसे इंसान के भय से रोंगटे खङे हो गये । यह कहते समय चंडूलिका साक्षी के रूप में मानों स्वयँ मौत की देवी उपस्थिति हुयी हो । पर वह असहाय ही था । पीताम्बर जाने क्या क्या बोल रहा था । पर अब उसे कुछ भी सुनायी नहीं दे रहा था । उसने रेडियम डायल वाली कलाई घङी पर निगाह डाली । रात के नौ बजने ही वाले थे । बदरी बाबा उसका खाना लेकर आया था । पर नीलेश की भूख तो गायब ही हो चुकी थी । उसने बेमन से कुछ कुछ खाया ।
मंदिर में मौजूद सभी लोग विश्राम के लिये मंदिर के बरामदे में जाकर लेट गये । पर नीलेश की आंखों में नींद नहीं थी । वह हरीश के बारे में सोचता हुआ चंडूलिका को ही देख रहा था । उसका एक एक पल युग समान गुजर रहा था । ठीक दो घन्टे बाद ।
*******

----------


## xman

ठीक दो घन्टे बाद


जैसे ही घङी ने रात के ग्यारह बजाये । हरीश को कुछ बैचेनी सी महसूस हुयी । ये बैचेनी क्यों थी । इसका उसे कुछ पता नहीं था । उसे लघुशंका की भी आवश्यकता महसूस हो रही थी । उसने अपने पास सोये लोगों पर निगाह डाली । वह तखत से उठ खङा हुआ । और लघुशंका हेतु मंदिर के पिछवाङे पहुँचा । तभी उसे मंदिर से कुछ ही फ़ासले पर स्थिति छोटी पहाङियों के नजदीक जुगनू की तरह चमकती मगर उससे अधिक प्रकाश वाली चार आँखे सी चमकती नजर आयीं । जो किन्ही जंगली जीवों जैसी प्रतीत होती थी । हरीश ने इससे पहले ऐसी अदभुत चीज कभी नहीं देखी थी । वह बेख्याली में सम्मोहित सा उधर जाने लगा । जैसे किसी अदृश्य डोर में बंधा हुआ हो । यह मौत का बुलावा था । अंतिम आमंत्रण ।
उसे नहीं पता था कि गजानन बाबा चुपचाप उसके पीछे दूरी बनाकर चल रहा था ।
बाहर हल्की हल्की सर्दी सी थी । यूँ भी खुले में गर्मियों में भी ठंड सी मालूम होती है । नीलेश ने अपने बदन पर जैकेट डाल ली । और उसकी जेवों में हाथ डाले हुये वह पहाङियों की तरफ़ जाने लगा । डायन कहाँ हैं ? क्या कर रही है ? अब इससे उसे कोई मतलब नहीं था ।

----------


## xman

दरअसल उसने आज रात जागते ही गुजारने का तय कर लिया था । और वह इन आगंतुकों पर बराबर नजर रखे हुये था । उसे अच्छी तरह मालूम था कि डायन का कहा मिथ्या नहीं हो सकता था । और वह इस मौत का लाइव टेलीकास्ट देखना चाहता था । जो बकौल चंडूलिका साक्षी अलफ़ थी । और टल भी सकती थी । हालांकि डायन ने अपने सभी पत्ते नहीं खोले थे । पर वह बेचारी भी नहीं जानती थी कि नीलेश महान योगियों के शक्तिपुंज से एक चेन द्वारा जुङा हुआ है । और वह बहुत कुछ जान गया है ?
जैसे ही हरीश उन जानवरों के समीप पहुँचा । उनका कुछ कुछ आकार उसे समझ आने लगा था । वे चीते के बच्चे समान कोई जानवर थे । और आपस में लङते हुये से मालूम हो रहे थे ।  उससे कुछ ही अलग चलते हुये गजानन बाबा ने किसी अदृश्य प्रेरणा से हाथ में पत्थर का टुकङा उठा लिया था । और उन जंगली जानवरों को लक्ष्य कर मारने वाला था । उसका इरादा हरीश को बचाने का था ।
चंडूलिका साक्षी इस डैथ ग्राउंड से कुछ ही अलग शान्त खङी थी । पर उसकी आँखों में एक प्यासी खूनी चमक तैर रही थी । चार भयंकर यमदूत पहाङियों पर आ चुके थे । और वे अंतिम क्षणों के लिये तैयार थे । जिसमें अब कुछ ही देर थी ।

----------


## xman

गजानन बाबा के हाथ से फ़ेंका गया पत्थर सनसनाता हुआ एक बिल्लोरी जानवर की ओर लपका । बस इसी का डायन को इंतजार था । पत्थर लगते ही जानवर मानों अपमान से तिलमिलाया हो । उसने बैचेनी से अपने शरीर को इधर उधर घुमाया । ठीक उसी क्षण चंडूलिका ने अपनी उंगली जानवर की ओर सीधी कर दी । वह पारदर्शी आकृति वाला जानवर सशरीर हरीश के जिस्म में समाकर एकाकार हो गया । हरीश मानों एकदम से लङखङाया हो । और फ़िर झटके से सीधा हुआ । अब उसकी आँखों में वही बिल्लोरी जानवर जैसी तेज चमक नजर आ रही थी ।
गजानन बाबा के छक्के छूट गये । वह वापस बचाओ बचाओ चिल्लाता हुआ मंदिर की तरफ़ भागा ।
- अन्तवन्त इमे देहा नित्यस्योक्ताः शरीरिणः । अनाशिनोऽप्रमेयस्   तस्माद्युध्यस्व  । चंडूलिका साक्षी की गम्भीर महीन आवाज गूँजी -  यह देह तो मरणशील है । लेकिन इस शरीर में बैठने वाला आत्मा अमर है । इस आत्मा का न तो अन्त है । और न ही इसका दूसरा कोई मेल है । इसलिये मौत से मत भाग गजानन । और उससे युद्ध कर । मौत से भागकर तू कहाँ जायेगा । मौत तेरे सिर पर नाच रही है । तेरा अन्त आ गया ।

----------


## xman

तभी दूसरा बिल्लोरी जानवर उछलकर लपका । और दूसरे ही क्षण वह गजानन बाबा के शरीर में समा गया । बाबा ने भागना बन्द कर दिया । और सधे सख्त कदमों से पलटकर हरीश की ओर बङा ।
- भाग..हरीश.. भाग ! अचानक सचेत होकर नीलेश चिल्लाया - भाग हरीश । जितना तेज भाग सके । यहाँ से दूर भाग ।
मगर हरीश ने मानों सुना तक नहीं । और वह किसी मल्ल योद्धा की भांति गजानन बाबा से भिङ गया । और दोनों एक दूसरे का गला दबाने लगे । यहाँ तक कि दोनों की जीभें बाहर निकल आयीं । मगर गले पर उनकी पकङ कम नहीं हुयी ।
- प्फ़ावर ! नीलेश को डायन की आवाज सुनाई दी - अँधेरा ..कायम रहेगा ।
नीलेश एक क्षण में ही मौत के कानून की इस धारा को समझ गया । अब वह पीताम्बर एण्ड कंपनी के यहाँ तक आने और गजानन बाबा से जुङने तक की कहानी के एक एक पहलू को समझ गया ।
उसे याद आया । हिमालयी क्षेत्र में स्वर्ग सीङी के नजदीक भी ऐसा ही स्थान है । जहाँ पूर्वजन्म के संस्कारों से एकत्र हुये लोग स्वतः प्रेरित होकर एक दूसरे का गला दबाने लगते हैं । वास्तव में मौत के इस ओटोमैटिक सिस्टम के चलते वे दोनों शिकार खुद ही एक जगह पर आ गये । और मौत का खेल शुरू हो गया  ।
- हे योगी ! चंडूलिका बोली - अशोच्यानन्वशोचस्  ्वं प्रज्ञावादांश्च भाषसे । गतासूनगतासूंश्च नानुशोचन्ति पण्डिताः । जिनके लिये शोक नहीं करना चाहिये । उनके लिये तुम शोक कर रहे हो । और बोल तुम बुद्धिमानों की तरह रहे हो । ज्ञानी लोग न उनके लिये शोक करते है । जो चले गये । और न ही उनके लिये जो हैं ।
और अब अंतिम खेल शुरू हो चुका था ।
डायन ने उसे डन का अंगूठा दिखाया ।

----------


## xman

मगर उसकी तरफ़ से एकदम बेपरवाह नीलेश ने खुद को एकाग्र किया । और बुदबुदाया - ..लख अलख . लख ..अलख..।
इसके साथ ही बह अपनी मध्य उंगली को अंगूठे से इस तरह से बारबार छिटकने लगा । मानों उसमें कोई गन्दी चीज लगी हो ।
तुरन्त ही वह बिल्लोरी जानवर इस शक्तिशाली प्रयोग से भयभीत हुआ हरीश के शरीर से निकलकर डायन में समा गया । डायन गुस्से में भयंकर रूप से दहाङी ।
- भाग हरीश ! अबकी बार नीलेश गला फ़ाङकर चिल्लाया - मौत से बचना चाहता है । तो भाग । जितना तेज भाग सकता है । उतना तेज भाग । और मंदिर भी मत जाना । यहाँ से दूर भाग जा । सुबह ही मंदिर लौटना । तब मैं देखूँगा ।
हरीश पर यकायक मानों नशा सा उतरा हो । उसने बिलकुल बिलम्ब नहीं किया । और तेजी से भागने लगा । नीलेश के शब्द उसका पीछा कर रहे थे - भाग हरीश । जल्दी भाग । और जल्दी । मौत तेरे पीछे है ।
गजानन बाबा जमीन पर गिर पङा था । और निचेष्ट सा हो गया था । चारों यमदूत उसके करीब आ गये थे । और उसके प्राणों को समेटकर बाहर ला रहे थे । प्राणीनामा संयुक्त होते ही बाबा का शरीर दो बार हल्के से हिला । और दम निकलते ही वह बेदम हो गया ।
यमदूतों ने चंडूलिका साक्षी को प्रणाम किया । और बाबा के जीव को लेकर हवा में 200 फ़ुट ऊँचा उठे । इसके बाद एक उज्जवल चमक सी कुछ क्षणों के लिये नजर आयी । और फ़िर वे उत्तर दिशा में यमपुरी हेतु रवाना हो गये ।
कसमसाती हुयी चंडूलिका साक्षी ने नीलेश को गुस्से से घूरा । और फ़िर डन का अंगूठा दिखाती हुयी बोली - छोङूँगी नहीं ..- प्फ़ावर ! जैसे ही नीलेश ने पलटकर उसकी तरफ़ देखा । डायन अंगूठा दिखाती हुयी बोली - अँधेरा ..कायम रहेगा ।
इसके बाद वह अदृश्य हो गयी ।
नीलेश ने एक सिगरेट सुलगायी । और टहलता हुआ सा मंदिर की तरफ़ जाने लगा ।

----------


## xman

दोस्तों आगे की कहानी आपके कुछ कॉमेंट्स के बाद

----------


## Mitra

bahut hi romanchak katha hai bahut khub !

----------


## Balrajg1970

> bahut hi romanchak katha hai bahut khub !


bhot bhadiya sir, please update

----------


## shashi009

*बहुत ही रोमांच भरी और रोंगटे खड़े करदेने वल्ली कहानी है, दिलचस्प और लाजवाब.* :lips:  :skull:     :lips:

----------


## xman

> *बहुत ही रोमांच भरी और रोंगटे खड़े करदेने वल्ली कहानी है, दिलचस्प और लाजवाब.* :lips:  :skull:     :lips:


आप सभी दोस्तों का धन्यवाद

----------


## xman

दूसरे दिन सुबह नीलेश उन लोगों के उठने से पहले ही गायब था । दरअसल वह वनखण्डी मंदिर को रात में ही नहीं गया था । अचानक कुछ ध्यान में आते ही वह उस दिशा में बङने लगा था । जिधर हरीश भागा था । वह बेहद सावधानी से उसे तलाशता हुआ जा रहा था । पर उसे हरीश कहीं नजर नहीं आया । तब वह उसकी तलाश छोङकर वनखण्डी मंदिर से पाँच किमी दूर एक अन्य मंदिर में जा पहुँचा । उस समय रात के चार बजने में कुछ ही मिनट कम थे ।
मंदिर का पुजारी और एक बाई गहरी नींद में सोये हुये थे । नीलेश की आहट से बूढा पुजारी स्वयँ ही उठ गया । वह नीलेश को एक अच्छे योगी और उच्च खानदान के सपूत के तौर पर बखूबी जानता था । उसे नीलेश को इस समय अचानक देखकर कुछ आश्चर्य सा हुआ ।
नीलेश ने उसे बता दिया । वह सुबह टहलते हुये इस तरफ़ चला आया । और पुजारी द्वारा खाली किये दीवान पर लेटते हुये उसने आँखे मूँद ली

----------


## xman

मौत का यूँ साक्षात खेल उसके जीवन में पहली बार घटा था ।
कोई एक घन्टा बाद जब पुजारी ने हाथ में चाय लिये उसे झकझोरते हुये जगाया । तब वह गहरी नींद के आगोश में जा चुका था । तुलसी के पत्तों और तेज अदरक की साधुई चाय ने उसके सुस्त बदन में एक नयी स्फ़ूर्ति पैदा की । और वह फ़िर से चैतन्य होने लगा ।
कोई सवा पाँच बजे तक नीलेश वहीं मौजूद रहा । इसके बाद मंदिर में खङी एक युवा महन्त की बाइक उठाकर वह पीछे के रास्ते वनखण्डी पहुँचा । इसके बाद सबकी निगाह बचाता हुआ वह एक पेङ के सहारे दो मंजिल पर पहुँचा । और वहाँ से आसानी से तिमंजिला स्थिति अपने कमरे में आ गया ।
अब उसे नीचे का जायजा लेना था । उसने खिङकी से उस डैथ ग्राउंड का भी जायजा लिया । जहाँ गजानन बाबा देह मुक्त हुआ था । पर अभी वहाँ कोई हलचल नहीं थी । उस तरफ़ लोगों का आना जाना नौ दस बजे के लगभग ही शुरू होता था ।

----------


## xman

तभी बदरी बाबा चाय लेकर उसके कमरे में आया । नीलेश उससे यूँ ही हालचाल लेने के अन्दाज में बात पूछने लगा ।
बदरी बाबा ने बताया । वे चारों लोग पीताम्बर एण्ड कंपनी अपनी गाङी से जा चुके हैं । और सब ठीक ही है । उसे समझ में नहीं आया कि अचानक नीलेश इस तरह क्यों पूछ रहा है ।
- नहीं । नीलेश ने बात संभाली - गजानन बाबा डायन बाधा उपचार के लिये उनके साथ जाने वाले थे । ऐसा पीताम्बर बोल रहा था । वे साथ गये या नहीं ?
बदरी बाबा बेहद उपहासी अंदाज में हँसा - गजानन बाबा चरसी चिलम के नशे में क्या बोल जाये । खुद उसे पता नहीं । वो भला क्या उपचार करेगा । सुबह मैंने उन लोगों को सब समझा दिया । दूसरे गजानन मुँह अंधेरे से ही खुद गायब है । कहीं दिशा मैदान ( शौच ) को लम्बा निकल गया ।
दूसरे वो पीताम्बर का छोरा हरीश जाने को व्याकुल था । इसलिये वो लोग फ़िर चले गये । वे तुमसे भी मिलने आये थे । पर तुम भी यहाँ नहीं थे । मैंने कह दिया । सुबह हमारी तरह ( साधु ) के लोग अक्सर इधर उधर शौच दातुन आदि को निकल जाते हैं । साधुओं की किसी बात का कोई ठिकाना नहीं होता । कब कहाँ हों ।
- और दूसरे साधु ? नीलेश ने प्रश्न किया ।

----------


## xman

बदरी को एक बार फ़िर आश्चर्य हुआ । पर वह नीलेश का बेहद सम्मान करता था । अतः बोला - वे अभी उठे भी नहीं हैं । लगता है । चिलम ज्यादा चङा ली । क्या पता । उठने ही वाले होंगे ।
- बाबाजी ! अचानक नीलेश ने अजीव सा प्रश्न किया - आप कभी जेल गये हो ?
- नहीं तो ! बदरी उछलकर बोला - क्या ..क्या ?
- अगर ! नीलेश बेहद गम्भीरता से बोला - आगे भी नहीं जाना चाहते । तो तुरन्त बिना सवाल किये मेरे साथ चलो ।
ठीक दस मिनट बाद -
उसी बाइक पर नीलेश गजानन बाबा और बदरी बैठे हुये तेजी से जंगल की तरफ़ जा रहे थे । नीलेश का लक्ष्य वहाँ से सात किमी दूर बहने वाली विशाल नहर थी ।
वास्तव में नीलेश का बदरी को यूँ खामखाह परेशान करने का कोई इरादा नहीं था । पर इसके अलावा कोई दूसरा चारा भी उसे नजर नहीं आ रहा था । अगर नहर तक का ये रास्ता कार का रास्ता होता । तो वह बदरी को इस दिल दहलाऊ कांड की खबर तक नहीं होने देता । पर यहाँ बाइक ही मुश्किल से जा सकती थी । अतः बदरी को साथ लेना । इस घटना का राजदार बनाना उसकी मजबूरी थी ।

----------


## xman

बदरी का काम सिर्फ़ बीच में किसी असहाय मरीज की भांति बैठी गजानन की लाश को भली भांति पकङे रहना था । और इतने ही काम में वह जूङी के मरीज की तरह कांप रहा था । गजानन की लाश को किसी सवारी की भांति तरीके से बैठाने में नीलेश को पूरा जोर लगाना पङा । उसकी बाहर को लटक आयी जीभ को बमुश्किल उसने मुँह में ही जबरन घुसेङ दिया । और इसके बाद भी उसके सर पर एक अंगोछा इस तरह डाला । जैसा लोग अक्सर डाल लेते हैं ।
कोई आधा घन्टे के बोझिल सशंकित और डरावने सफ़र के बाद वे नहर के एक वीरान किनारे पर खङे थे । गजानन बाबा के पार्थिव शरीर को धङधङाती हुयी नहर में जल समाधि दे दी गयी थी । भगवान का शुक्र था । इस बीच उनके एकदम नजदीक से कोई नहीं गुजरा था । बहुत दूर से यदि किसी ने उन्हें देखा भी होगा । तो तीनों को राहगीर ही समझा होगा । नहर जिस अंदाज में धङधङाते हुये बह रही थी । उससे तो वह लाश कुछ ही घन्टों में मीलों दूर पहुँच जानी थी । लिहाजा अब बदरी बाबा काफ़ी हद तक सेफ़ था ।
गजानन बाबा वर्षों से विरक्त साधु था । अतः क्यों मर गया । कैसे मर गया । ये पूछने वाला भी कोई नहीं था । अगर उसकी लाश नहर से बरामद भी होती । तो दूर से यही लगता कि किसी साधु को जल समाधि दी गयी हो । इस तरह एक प्रतिष्ठित वनखण्डी मन्दिर हत्या के कलंक से बच गया था । और मन्दिर के पीछे लाश मिलने की सनसनीखेज खबर से उठने वाले तमाम बबाल से भी बालबाल बचा था । पुलिसिया जंजाल से भी बालबाल बचा था ।

----------


## xman

नीलेश पीताम्बर के शहर पहुँचा ।
आज वह तीसरे दिन आया था । दूसरा दिन भी उसने मन्दिर पर ही गुजारा था । बदरी बाबा के जीवन में उससे जुङी हुयी यह पहली हत्या थी । इसलिये अन्दर ही अन्दर वह बेहद डरा हुआ था । हालांकि नीलेश को एक परसेंट ही किसी बबाल की उम्मीद थी । फ़िर भी वह बदरी का डर समझते हुये रुक गया था ।
गजानन का थैला आदि अन्य सामान उसने दूसरे साधुओं के नोटिस में आने से पहले ही छिपा देने को कह दिया था । इस तरह अपनी समझ से उसने पूरा इंतजाम ही कर दिया था । इसके बाद भी कोई बात होती । तो बदरी के पास उसका नम्बर था । जिससे वह सीधी बात करा सकता था । तब जाकर बदरी को थोङा तसल्ली मिली । नीलेश की ऊँची पहुँच भी उसे काफ़ी हिम्मत बँधा रही थी ।
अब वह सीधा डायन के विशाल निवास में मौजूद था । एक बार को मुम्बई में अमिताभ बच्चन का निवास तलाशने में दिक्कत आ सकती थी । पर डायन का निवास तलाश करने में उसे कोई दिक्कत नहीं आयी । उसने डायन के बारे में सीधा सीधा न पूछकर पीताम्बर द्वारा बताये ब्योरे के आधार पर घुमा फ़िराकर पूछा । और आसानी से यहाँ तक बिना किसी रोक टोक के पहुँच गया । उसने पीताम्बर या हरीश से सम्पर्क करने की कोई कोशिश नहीं की ।
उसके साथ जलवा के नाम से प्रसिद्ध 19 साल का बातूनी बोलने की आदत से मजबूर लङका था । जिसे वह इस पूरे खेल की अहमियत समझते हुये वक्त बेवक्त जरूरत की सोचकर ले आया था । जलवा को भुतहा बातों का बङा शौक था ।

----------


## xman

भुतहा स्थानों को देखने का बङा शौक था । भूतों का देखने का बङा शौक था । पर आज तक उसकी भूत देखने की हसरत पूरी नहीं हुयी थी । वह नीलेश की इस योगी रूप वास्तविकता से भी परिचित नहीं था । लेकिन नीलेश से कुछ कुछ अवश्य परिचित था । और उसके धनाङय होने का रौब खाता था । नीलेश ने उसे बताया । रामसे ब्रदर्स और रामगोपाल वर्मा कोई डरावनी फ़िल्म बनाना चाहते हैं । जिसके लिये उन्हें एक हटकर और रियल टायप लोकेशन की तलाश है । उसी को देखने वह जा रहा था । ये जानकर रामू जी नीलेश के दोस्त है । जलवा दंग रह गया । नीलेश के प्रति उसके मन में अतिरिक्त सम्मान बङ गया ।
लेकिन हकीकत और ख्यालात में जमीन आसमान का अन्तर होता है । यह जलवा को आज ही पता चला था ।

----------


## xman

डायनी महल में कदम रखते ही वह जहाँ का तहाँ ठिठक कर खङा हो गया । अपने जीवन में इससे अधिक भयानक जगह उसने सपने में भी नहीं देखी थी । सपने में भी नहीं सोची थी । उस पूरे विशाल टूटे फ़ूटे मकान में बेहद गन्दगी और दुर्गन्ध का साम्राज्य कायम था । जगह जगह मरे हुये पक्षियों के सूखे पिंजर और बेतरतीब पंख बिखरे हुये थे । विभिन्न जीवों के मल और बीट की भरमार थी । सैकङों उल्लूओं के घोंसले टूटी दीवालों के मोखों में मौजूद थे । अन्य तरह की चिङियाओं । गिरगिट । छिपकली । चमगादङ । काकरोच । मेंढक । गिलहरियों आदि की भी भरमार थी । उस निवास की सफ़ाई झाङू आदि भी बहुत वर्षों से नहीं हुयी थी । नीलेश वहाँ स्वतः उग आये पेङों की लम्बी घनी पत्तेदार टहनियाँ तोङकर इकठ्ठी करने लगा । एक समान टहनियों को उसने लकङी की छाल उतारकर उसी के रेशों से बाँधकर झाङू का आकार दे दिया । जलवा हैरत से उसकी तरफ़ देख रहा था । पर समझ कुछ भी नहीं पा रहा था ।

----------


## xman

दादा ! वह बङे अजीव स्वर में बोला - रामू जी यहाँ शूटिंग करेंगे ?
- अरे जलवा भाई ! नीलेश उसका हाथ थामता हुआ बोला - यह फ़िल्लम वाले भी खिसके दिमाग के होते हैं । कहाँ शूटिंग करें । क्या पता । बङी जबरदस्त शूटिंग होने वाली है यहाँ । आओ चलते हैं ।
कहकर उसका हाथ थामे वह मकान में प्रवेश कर गया । और यूँ गौर से मकान का एक एक कोना देखने लगा । जैसे गम्भीरता से मकान खरीदने की सोच रहा हो । मकान की दीवालों पर जगह जगह छोटे जीवों और पक्षियों के खून से विचित्र आकृतियाँ बनी हुयी थी । तभी एक कमरे में पहुँचकर दोनों स्वतः ही ठिठक गये । इस कमरे में एक अधखायी नोची हुयी सी सङी हालत में बकरिया पङी हुयी थी । जिससे भयंकर सङांध उठ रही थी

----------


## xman

जलवा को पलटी ( उबकायी ) होते होते बची । इसी कमरे में एक तरफ़ पुआल आदि का लत्ते पत्ते बिछाकर बिस्तर बना हुआ था । खाये हुये पक्षियों की हड्डियाँ चारों ओर फ़ैली हुयी थी ।
- शानदार ! नीलेश बहुत हल्के से ताली बजाकर बोला - रामू जी ग्लैड ग्लैड ही हो जायेंगे । मेरी इस शानदार खोज पर ।
- दादा ! जलवा अपने आपको रोक न सका - सच बताओ । यहाँ वाकई शूटिंग होगी ?
- देख नहीं रहा ! नीलेश एक सिगरेट सुलगाकर बोला - कितनी शूटिंग तो पहले ही हो चुकी है । और अभी आगे होने वाली है ।
ग्राउंड फ़्लोर का सम्पूर्ण मुआयना करने के बाद उसने अपना रुख छत की ओर किया । और तेजी से कमजोर हालत में पहुँच चुकी डाट बेस पर बनी सीङियाँ चङता चला गया । मकान के कुछ हिस्सों में छत पर डाट की छत थी । और कुछ कमरे लकङी के पटान वाले थे । पुरानी पकी मजबूत लकङी अभी भी पुख्ता हालत में थी । हाँ लकङी से पटी छत बीच बीच में कुछ स्थानों से गिर चुकी थी । और उनमें छोटी छोटी खिङकियाँ सी खुल गयीं थी । दूसरी मंजिल के ऊपर तिमंजिले पर सिर्फ़ चार पाँच कमरे ही थे । परन्तु नीलेश ने उन्हें देखने की कोई कोशिश तक नहीं की ।
सेकेंड फ़्लोर ग्राउंड फ़्लोर की अपेक्षा अच्छी हालत में था । संभवत डायन ऊपर कभी आती तक नहीं थी । यहाँ हवा का बहाव सही होने से दुर्गन्ध भी उतनी नहीं थी । नीलेश ने रिस्टवाच पर दृष्टि डाली । दोपहर के दो बजने वाले थे । उसने एक ऐसे ठीक हाल कमरे का चयन किया । जिससे डायन का कमरा साफ़ नजर आता था । फ़िर उसने टहनियों वाली झाङू जलवा को थमायी ।
और बोला - झाङू लगाना जानते हो ?

----------


## xman

जलवा को फ़िर से बेहद आश्चर्य हुआ । पर वह नीलेश का मतलब समझकर कुछ न बोलता हुआ कमरे को तेजी से साफ़ करने लगा । एक घन्टे में ही कमरा रहने लायक हो चुका था ।
- तुम्हें भूख लगने लगी होगी ! अचानक फ़िर से टाइम देखता हुआ नीलेश बोला - चलो खाना खाने चलते हैं ।
- दादा ! बाहर आकर नीलेश बोला - शूटिंग लोकेशन की तो बात समझ आयी । पर वहाँ रहेगा कौन ? मेरा मतलब । वो साफ़ सफ़ाई ?
- हम लोग ! नीलेश गम्भीरता से बोला ।
जलवा का दिमाग मानों भक से उङ गया । यकायक उसे कोई प्रश्न ही नहीं सूझा ।
- मगर क्यों ? फ़िर वह बोला ।
- अरे जलवा ! नीलेश उसके कंधे पर हाथ रखता हुआ बोला - अभी लोकेशन ही तो सैट हो पायी है । अभी कोई भूत 
प्रेत जिन्न विन्न टायप हीरो भी चाहिये । कोई चुङैल वुङैल डायन वायन प्रेतनी व्रेतनी टायप हीरोइन भी तो चाहिये । फ़िर कोई पिशाच विशाच टायप खतरनाक विलेन भी चाहिये । फ़िर कोई ओझा मोजा अघोरी गारुङी टायप सिद्ध तांत्रिक बाबा भी चाहिये ।  छोटे मोटे गण भूत प्रेत कृत्या टायप छोटे कलाकार भी चाहिये । तभी तो खोज पूरी होगी । तुम्हें मालूम नहीं । रामू जी रियल मैटर पर ही फ़िल्म बनाते हैं । और फ़िर भी उनकी खौफ़नाक फ़िल्लम से नहीं डरने वाले बहादुर पर बङा इनाम भी रखते हैं । अब रियल स्टोरी में करेक्टर भी रियल होने चाहिये ना । इसलिये रियल एक्टर की भी खोज अभी होगी । तभी तो फ़िल्म जोरदार होगी ।
वैसे जलवा इस मजाकिया टायप बात को कुछ कुछ समझ तो गया । पर नीलेश का असल उद्देश्य अब भी उसकी समझ से बाहर था । वह वास्तव में यही समझ रहा था कि यहाँ वाकई शूटिंग ही होगी । लोकेशन भी फ़िल्मी ही थी । दूसरे नीलेश कोई मामूली हस्ती नहीं था । जो खामखाह ऐसी फ़ालतू जगहों पर समय बरबाद करता फ़िरे । फ़िर भी असल बात अभी तक उसके समझ में नही आयी थी । वह तो बस इसी में अपने आपको धन्य समझ रहा था कि नीलेश दादा उसे अपने साथ लाया था ।

----------


## xman

खाना वाना से निपटते निपटते शाम के पाँच बज गये । नीलेश को अभी दो घन्टे और गुजारने थे । पर इस शहर में ऐसा कौन था । जहाँ वह टाइम पास करता । दूसरे उसे निरा टाइम भी पास नहीं करना था । उसे डायन के बारे में समाचार भी एकत्र करने थे । लोगों का अलग अलग नजरिया भी जानना था । और क्योंकि इस मिशन के हालात समझते हुये वह अपनी कार बाइक आदि नहीं लाया था । इसलिये ऐसा कोई इंतजाम भी करना चाहता था । दूसरे वह जलवा पर वह इम्प्रेस भी कायम करना चाहता था कि जलवा बिना चूँ मूँ किये उसकी हर बात आँख मूँदकर माने । क्योंकि जलवा उसे जानता तो था । मगर बहुत हद एक परसेंट ।
सो उसने सामने से आती हुयी टेक्सी को हाथ देकर रोका । टेक्सी वाले ने उसकी हस्ती से प्रभावित से होकर तुरन्त गेट खोला । और बोला - कहाँ चलूँ सर ?
- जहाँ तक घटा चले । नीलेश बैठता हुआ बोला - चाँद तारे आसमान स्वर्ग नरक जहाँ तक जा सकते हो । चलो ।
- समझ गया साहब ! टेक्सी वाला खुश होकर बोला - आपको घूमना है । मैं अच्छे से आपको घुमाता हूँ ।
टेक्सी  ड्राइवर समझ गया । मोटा मुर्गा हाथ लगा है । एक ही सवारी से अच्छी झाङी बनने वाली थी ।
पर उसकी ये खुशी अधिक देर तक न रही ।
एक आलीशान होटल पर निगाह पङते ही अचानक नीलेश बोला - जरा रुकना भाई । और यहीं वेट करना ।
फ़िर वह उतरकर सीधा औपचारिकतायें पूरी करता हुआ मैंनेजर के रूम में पहुँचा ।

----------


## xman

उसने मैंनेजर से होटल के मालिक के बारे में इस तरह पूछा । मानों खङे खङे ही होटल खरीदना चाहता हो । मगर बेहद विनमृता से । इत्तफ़ाकन मैंनेजर मैंनेजर होने के साथ साथ होटल मालिक का रिश्तेदार ही था । और इस तरह उसकी हैसियत दूसरे मालिक जैसी थी ।
तब नीलेश उसे एक शहर का नाम बताता हुआ बोला - राजनगर में किस किसको बहुत अच्छी तरह जानते हो ?
मैंनेजर ने दो तीन धनाङय उच्च वर्ग लोगों के नाम बताये । नीलेश ने सेलफ़ोन पर उसके बताये नामों में से सबसे प्रभावशाली व्यक्ति चाँदना का चुनाव करके उसका नम्बर मिलाया । जलवा और मैंनेजर दोनों ही हैरत से उसके क्रियाकलाप देख रहे थे । वे दोनों आराम से बातचीत सुन सकें । नीलेश ने इतना वाल्यूम कर दिया ।
तुरन्त दूसरी तरफ़ से फ़ोन उठा - नीलू बाबा । बङे दिनों में याद किया.. इस गरीब को । कहाँ हो आप ।
नीलेश ने बताया । और फ़िर बोला - यह मैंनेजर साहब कह रहे हैं । ये आपको जानते हैं । मगर मुझे नहीं जानते । है ना कमाल । कहकर उसने फ़ोन मैंनेजर को थमा दिया ।
मैंनेजर हक्का बक्का रह गया । दूसरी तरफ़ की बात पूरी होते होते उसके चेहरे के भाव इतनी तेजी से बदलने लगे । मानों नीलेश नीलेश न होकर अमिताभ बच्चन हो । जिसको अचानक सामने प्रकट पाकर उसका जीवन धन्य हो गया हो । उसने बात के बीच में ही वैल बजा दी । और कुछ ही क्षणों में उन दोनों के स्वागत हेतु ड्रिंक आदि आ गये ।
ये सब रामलीला नीलेश ने महज इसलिये की । क्योंकि उसे जरूरत पङने पर गाङी बाइक असलाह आदि किसी भी अप्रत्याशित चीज की आवश्यकता होने पर तुरन्त मुहैया हो जाये । और एन टाइम पर परेशानी न हो । तथा वह जलवा द्वारा भी उन्हें आसानी से मंगा सके । चाँदना साहब उसका मतलब समझ गये थे । और जब वह समझ गये

----------


## xman

तो फ़िर मैंनेजर को तो समझ ही जाना था ।
एक घन्टे बाद नीलेश बाहर आया । और अबकी बार उसने ड्राइवर को स्थान बताते हुये टेक्सी चलाने का आदेश दिया ।
डायनी महल से आधा किमी पहले ही उसने टेक्सी छोङ दी । ताकि ड्राइवर को उलझन न हो । और कोई बात न बने । और फ़िर वे दोनों आराम से टहलते हुये डायन के निवास की और जाने लगे ।
इतने आराम से कि डायन निवास पहुँचते पहुँचते उन्हें हल्का सा अंधेरा हो गया । जलवा को अंधेरे में उस खौफ़नाक घर में जाते समय बेहद डर लग रहा था । बाहर की अपेक्षा घर में अधिक अंधेरा था । नीलेश सीधा डायन के कमरे में पहुँचा ।
और सामने लेटी एक बेहद घिनौनी बुङिया को देखकर बोला - ताई राम राम ।
- अ..आsss ! जलवा के मुँह से डरावनी चीख निकल गयी । इस अनोखी रूपाकृति को देखकर वह इतना घबराया कि उसकी पेशाब निकलते निकलते बची ।

----------


## xman

आओ मेरे बच्चो ! बुङिया बङे प्यार से धीमे धीमे मरी आवाज में बोली - बैठ जाओ । आज बङे दिनों बाद इस बरसों से सूनी पङी हवेली में मेरे अलावा भी कोई आया है । जानते हो क्यों ? क्योंकि लोग कहते हैं । मैं एक डायन हूँ । ( कहते कहते वह सुबकने लगी ) एक डायन । क्या तुम लोगों को मैं किसी तरफ़ से भी डायन लगती हूँ ।
- ये बोल ! जलवा ने बेहद घृणा से मन ही मन में सोचा - किस एंगल से नहीं लगती । तू तो डायन क्या ? डायन की अम्मा नानी दादी चाची सब लगती है । मेरा मूत क्या ऐसे ही निकल गया होता ।
नीलेश ने उसकी कसमसाहट समझते हुये उसकी हथेली दबायी । और वह बैठता तो कहाँ । अतः कमरे में बने आलमारी के गन्दे खानों में ही टेक लेता हुआ टिक गया । नीलेश ने बाजार से खरीदी मोटी और बङी मोमबत्ती से एक मोमबत्ती जलाकर वहाँ चिपका दी । मजबूरी में जलवा ने भी वैसा ही किया ।  वैसे वह तो इस कमरे से क्या । इस मकान से क्या । इस शहर से ही चला जाना चाहता था । इतनी घिनौनी बूङी औरत से उसका आज तक पाला नहीं पङा था ।

----------


## xman

बिलकुल नहीं ! नीलेश सामान्य स्वर में बोला - लोगों के देखने में फ़र्क है । निगाह का अन्तर जिसे कहते है । आप तो एकदम संतोषी माँ लगती हो । यहाँ वहाँ जहाँ तहाँ । मत पूछो कहाँ कहाँ । है संतोषी माँ । अपनी संतोषी माँ ।
- मेरा नाम मौलश्री है । बुङिया कमजोर आवाज में बोली - तुमने कुछ खा पी लिया मेरे बच्चों !
- क्या खिलायेगी पिलायेगी हरामजादी ! जलवा के मन में घिन हुयी - ये सङी हुयी बकरिया । या चमगादढ का खून ।
- ताई ! अचानक नीलेश जलवा की व्यग्रता समझता हुआ बोला - वो हरीश अभी है । या तूने उसे मुक्त कर दिया ? शायद जो काम तू वहाँ न कर पायी हो । वो यहाँ कर दिया हो । क्योंकि आज दो दिन और हो गये ।
- अभी कहाँ ...अभी तो बहुत काम बाकी है रे ! वह कोहनी के बल टिकती हुयी बोली - अभी बहुत काम बाकी है रे । मुझ बूङी को क्या क्या नहीं करना पङता ? क्या क्या नहीं ? 70 लोगों को ले जाने की डयूटी है मेरी । अब तक 56 । ही हुये । 14 अभी भी बाकी हैं ।
- फ़िर बङा स्लो काम करती है तू । 85 की तो तू हो ही गयी । और 85 में सिर्फ़  56 । तेरे ऊपर वाले कुछ टोकते नहीं क्या ?
उसने कोई जबाब नहीं दिया । और ब्लाउज में हाथ डालकर बगल खुजाने लगी । उसके बेहद ढीले ब्लाउज के सिर्फ़ दो बटन लगे थे । और इस तरह खुजाने से उसका एक दुही जा चुकी बकरी के थन के समान निचुङा स्तन बाहर आ गया । जलवा को इतनी घिन आयी कि अबकी बार उसने कोई परवाह न करते हुये साइड में ही थूक दिया ।

----------


## xman

तुम ठीक कहते थे ..निगाह का फ़र्क है । वह जलवा को लक्ष्य करती हुयी बेहद धीमें स्वर में बोली - सिर्फ़ निगाह का फ़र्क ?
- एक बात तो है । नीलेश सिगरेट सुलगाता हुआ बोला - खूबसूरत बहुत है तू ! जवानी में तो कयामत ही ढाती होगी ।
- अभी कौन सा कम ढा रही है । जलवा मन ही मन भुनभुनाया - मल्लिका शेरावत भी तो कुछ नहीं इसके सामने । बताओ दोनों को मेरी निगाह ही खराब लग रही है । अभी या तो मैं पागल हूँ । या फ़िर जल्दी ही होने वाला हूँ ।
जलवा को इस सब नौटंकी पर नीलेश का कोई रवैया समझ नहीं आ रहा था । नीलेश जैसी हस्ती इस नरक में क्या और क्यों कर रही थी । दूर दूर तक उसकी समझ में नहीं आ रहा था । पर वह उसका साथ देने के लिये विवश था । जबकि नीलेश बारबार घङी देख रहा था । मानों किसी विशेष समय का इंतजार कर रहा हो । आखिरकार रात के दस बजे उसने मौलश्री से इजाजत ली । और डायनी महल के उसी कमरे में आ गया । जिसको रहने के लिये उसने साफ़ किया था ।
उसने फ़िर से एक मोमबत्ती जलाकर कमरे में रोशनी की । और कीङों मकोङों मच्छरों को भगाने वाले चार क्वाइल सुलगाकर कमरे के चारों कोनों में रख दिये । साथ ही बेहद खुशबूदार धूपबत्ती को सुलगाकर भी उसने रख दिया । और फ़िर दोनों स्लीपिंग बैग बिछाकर उस पर लेट गये ।
- दादा ! अचानक जलवा अपने आपको रोक न सका । और बोला - लोकेशन की तो बात समझ आयी । पर ये हीरोइन अपने को समझ नहीं आयी । और हम लोग यहाँ के बजाय वहाँ होटेल में भी तो रुक सकते थे ।

----------


## xman

देख भाई ! नीलेश बिस्तर की तरफ़ आते जा रहे तिलचट्टे को उंगली से दूर छिटकता हुआ बोला - भुतहा फ़िल्म की लोकेशन और उसकी बैक ग्राउंड का सही अंदाजा रात को बारह एक बजे पर ही पता चलता है । जब चाँद एकदम सिर पर होगा । यहाँ ये इधर उधर रेंगते जीव अपने बिलों में घुसे साँप छँछूदर कैसी आवाज करेंगे । चाँदनी रात में यह महल और आसपास का नजारा कैसा होगा । ये सब पहले से कैसे पता चले । और रही बात उस बुङिया की । तो अब मुझे क्या पता था कि यहाँ कोई रहता भी होगा । इसलिये कुछ ले दे के उसको भी निपटा देंगे ।
- अच्छा ! जलवा ने ठंडी सांस भरी - फ़िर ठीक है । बस एक बात और बता दो । शूटिंग तो मैं अभी के अभी ही देख रहा हूँ । फ़िल्म देख पाऊँगा या नहीं ? मतलब तब तक जीता तो रहूँगा ।
- डांट वरी जलवा ! मैं हूँ ना । ज्यूँदा रह पुत्तर ।
नीलेश भी अच्छी तरह से जानता था । जलवा के मन में बहुत सी बातें हैं । जिनको वह कह नहीं पा रहा । पर अगर वह कहता भी । तो नीलेश के पास उसका कोई जबाब ही नहीं था । वह सोच रहा था कि जलवा गहरी नींद में सो जाये । तो ज्यादा अच्छा हो ।
लगभग दो घन्टे से ही थोङा पहले जलवा के खर्राटे गूंजने लगे । नीलेश ने बेहोशी लाने वाली जङी उसे सुंघाने की सोची । फ़िर कुछ सोचकर हाथ हटा लिया । और कमरे से बाहर निकल आया । उसने नीचे झांककर देखा । पर वहाँ सन्नाटा ही था । रात के अंधेरे में डायनी महल में डरावनी सांय सांय ही गूंज रही थी । क्या कर रही होगी डायन इस समय ? उसने सोचा ।

----------


## xman

प्फ़ावर ! जैसे ही नीलेश के दिमाग में यह विचार आया । डायन की आवाज उसे सुनाई दी - अँधेरा ..कायम रहेगा ।
- ड डायन डायन डायन डायन...! उसके दिमाग में गुँजायमान होने लगा - ड डायन डायन डायन डायन...! ड डायन डायन डायन डायन...ड डायन डायन डायन डायन...! !
ठीक बारह बजे ।
जब एक दीवाल के सहारे पीठ टिकाये खङा नीलेश सिगरेट के कश लगाता हुआ नीचे आंगन में देख रहा था । उसे मौलश्री बाहर आंगन में नजर आयी । उसकी चाल ढाल हरकतों से किसी भी तरह से नहीं लगता था कि वह कोई बूङी कमजोर औरत है । बस उसका शरीर और मुँह अवश्य बूङों वाला था ।
उसके हाथ में पानी से भरा हुआ एक बङा सा मटका था । मौलश्री ने अपने शरीर से सभी कपङे उतार दिये । और आंगन में घूम घूमकर अपने सर पर से पानी गिराती हुयी वह स्नान करने लगी । इसके बाद उसने वही कहीं से लाल रंग के कपङे उठाये । और पहन लिये । फ़िर वह एक दूसरे अन्य कमरे की तरफ़ चली गयी ।

----------


## xman

नीलेश तेजी से नीचे उतर आया । और उसी कमरे की तरफ़ बङ गया । उस कमरे में कमरे के अन्दर एक और कमरा था । जो लगभग सुरक्षित हालत में था । अन्दर वाले कमरे का गेट खुला था । पर नीलेश बाहर ही रुक गया ।
अन्दर कमरे में एक बङा दिया रोशन था । उसका प्रकाश पूरे कमरे में फ़ैला हुआ था । तांत्रिकी क्रियाओं के सामान से भरा कमरा अपनी कहानी खुद ही कह रहा था । अन्दर बीच कमरे में मौलश्री एक नग्न पुरुष लाश के ऊपर बैठी हुयी थी । लाश पुरानी थी । और तंत्र क्रिया तथा अन्य लेपों द्वारा सुरक्षित की गयी थी ।
उसके समीप ही कच्चे फ़र्श में गढ्ढा खोदकर हवन कुण्ड सा बनाया गया था । जिसमें उसने आग जलाना शुरू कर दी थी । पास ही एक प्याला टायप मिट्टी के बरतन में कुछ अधमरे घायल से चमगादढ गिरिगिट जैसे छोटे जीव थे ।
लाश के ऊपर बैठी मौलश्री को अगर कोई देख लेता । तो उसकी रूह तक कांप जाती । पर नीलेश के लिये ये कई बार के देखे दृश्य थे । वह आराम से खङा हुआ उसके क्रियाकलाप देख रहा था । मगर बिना किसी उत्सुकता और आश्चर्य के ।
कच्चे कुण्ड की अग्नि भङक उठी । मौलश्री ने विभिन्न जङी बूटियों के छोटे छोटे टुकङे उसमें डाल दिये । अग्नि और भी तेज हो गयी । इस निरंतर तेज होती अग्नि के साथ ही उसका चेहरा भभकने सा लगा । और उसने प्याले के घायल जीव कुण्ड में झोंक दिये ।
कमरे में अजीव सी बू वाला धुँआ का गुबार उठता हुआ कमरे की छत में बनी चिमनी से बाहर जाने लगा ।
वह तंत्र जगाती हुयी मंत्रोच्चारण आदि भंगिमायें करने लगी ।
अचानक चट चट की आवाज के साथ उसके शरीर में बदलाव होने लगा । और देखते ही देखते वह अत्यन्त खूबसूरत युवती में बदल गयी । उसके वृहदाकार स्तनों और अन्य शरीरी अंगो ने मानों तीवृता से विकास किया । और उनके बंधन स्वतः टूट गये ।
- मैंने कहा था ना । वह नीलेश के पीछे दृष्टिपात करती हुयी बोली - यह सिर्फ़ निगाह का फ़र्क है ।
नीलेश ने सहमति में सिर हिलाया । और पीछे मुढकर देखा । वहाँ हतप्रभ सा जलवा खङा था ।
- मल्लिका शेरावत ! वह मधुर स्वर में बोली - या विपाशा बसु ?
जलवा के मुँह से चीख निकलते निकलते बची । उसके सामने मल्लिका शेरावत ही बैठी हुयी थी । उसने बारबार आँखे मलते हुये उस तरफ़ देखा । मगर एक परसेंट भी धोखा नहीं था । वह सौ परसेंट मल्लिका सहरावत ही थी ।
- तायी ! नीलेश जलवा का हाथ पकङता हुआ बोला - बच्चे की जान लेगी क्या ? तू आरजीनल ही ठीक है ।

----------


## xman

जलवा को उस कमरे में घुसने से बेहद घिन आ रही थी । कमरा मांस जलने की दुर्गन्ध और बूटियों के जलने की अजीब बू से भरा हुआ था । उस पर वह वीभत्स लाश ।
- ऐ ! योगिनी मानों उसे डपटती हुयी बोली - नादान छोरे ! तेरी आँखे ही नहीं नाक भी खराब है ।
कहते हुये उसने अपने चेहरे पर वृताकार हाथ घुमाया । और जलवा की तरफ़ फ़ूँक दिया । जलवा को लगा । कमरा यकायक नशीली मदहोश करने वाली सुगन्ध से भर गया । हवन कुण्ड में सुन्दर पुष्पों के मध्य अगरबत्तियों का गुच्छा लगा हुआ था । मौलश्री पीले रंग के खूबसूरत छोटे गलीचे पर बैठी थी ।
- तायी ! नीलेश आराम से उसके पास जलवा के साथ बैठता हुआ बोला - क्यों बच्चे को जादू दिखा रही है । बच्चे की जान लेगी क्या ? आराम से बात करते हैं ना ।
- ठीक है । वह अर्थपूर्ण स्वर में होठ दवाती हुयी बोली - मगर एक शर्त है । लेन देन बराबर का होना चाहिये । जलवा की तो लार ही टपक गयी होती ।

----------


## xman

नीलेश ने सहमति में सिर हिलाया । और एकटक उसकी ओर देखने लगा । बाबाजी की वाणी उसके दिमाग में गूँजी - सर्वत्र । और वह चेन से जुङने लगा । उसने मन ही मन भाई और गुरु को अभिवादन किया ।
मौलश्री को कुछ बैचेनी सी महसूस हुयी । और वह पहलू बदलती हुयी सी बैठ गयी ।
- योगी ! उसकी धीर गम्भीर वाणी गुंजायमान होने लगी - मैं जानती हूँ । तुम्हारा आने का कोई उद्देश्य नहीं है । यह सब तन्त्र ( सिस्टम ) का कार्य है । जो जैसा करता है । वैसा उसको भरना ही होता है । यही नियम है । मैं भी निमित्त हूँ । तुम भी निमित्त हो । मरने वाला भी निमित्त है । और मारने वाला भी निमित्त है । बस मायावश प्राणी को अहसास होता है कि वह इसका कर्ता है । यही सच है । यही सच है ।
- तायी ! वह बोला - आप एक बात भूल गयीं । एक बचाने वाला भी होता है । और वह भी निमित्त होता है ।

----------


## xman

ऐसा कोई नहीं होता । वह क्रोध से फ़ुंकारी - अगर होता है । तो उस वक्त कहाँ मर गये थे नामर्द । जब मुझ पर जुल्म दर जुल्म हो रहा था । और मैं एक मासूम कन्या से डायन बन रही थी ।
नीलेश को यकायक कोई जबाब नहीं सूझा ।
- ड डायन डायन डायन डायन...! फ़िर से उसके दिमाग में गूँजने लगा - ड डायन डायन डायन डायन...! ड डायन डायन डायन डायन...ड डायन डायन डायन डायन...! !
कुछ सोचता हुआ वह जिद सी करता हुआ बोला - मैं नही मानता कि ..?
- कि मेरे साथ कोई जुल्म हुआ है । वह नफ़रत से बोली - तो सुनो योगी ! मैं बहुत छोटी थी । हमारा हँसता खेलता परिवार था । मेरे माता पिता और हम छह भाई बहन । और दादा दादी थे । मेरे पिता कारिन्दा थे । दादा दादी हमारे ही साथ रहते थे । जबकि उनके सात अन्य पुत्र भी थे । दादा के पास काफ़ी धन और जेवर था । जिस पर अन्य खानदानी लोगों की नजर थी । उनका ये ख्याल था कि दादाजी ये सारा माल मेरे पिता को दे देने वाले थे । जिसके लिये सब भाई अक्सर झगङा करते थे । जबकि दादाजी का कहना था कि वह जीते जी अपनी सम्पत्ति का बटबाँरा नहीं करेंगे । और अन्त समय सबको बराबर बाँट जायेंगे ।
पर किसी को इस बात का विश्वास न था । तब उन लोगों ने एक रात मिलकर सब लोगों को मार डाला । मैं और मेरी माँ उस रात पास के गाँव में शादी में गये हुये थे । बहीं हमें यह खबर मिली । मैं उस समय सिर्फ़ नौ साल की
थी । मेरी माँ ने तुरन्त खतरा सूंघ लिया । और वह वापस गाँव न आकर वहाँ से बहुत दूर चली आयी । और एक गाँव के बाहर मन्दिर में रहने लगी । उस मन्दिर में सिर्फ़ एक अधेङ काना पुजारी था  । माँ उसी मन्दिर की साफ़ सफ़ायी करती हुयी गुजारा करने लगी । एक रात उस पुजारी ने सभी मर्यादायें तोङते हुये मेरी माँ को हवस का शिकार बना लिया । मेरी बेबस माँ ने भी उसके आगे समर्पण कर दिया । यह पूरा दृश्य मैं चुपचाप खङी देखती रही । उसके बाद माँ भी उसी रंग में रंग गयी ।
कुछ दिनों में ही बहुत से लोग आने लगे । और मेरी माँ नगरवधू बन गयी । कामवासना ने मन्दिर को कलंकित कर दिया । वह अशुद्ध हो गया । और अशुद्ध होते ही वह नीच दुष्ट आत्माओं का गढ बन गया । जैसा कि अक्सर ही होता है । फ़िर बह मन्दिर मन्दिर की बजाय नीच तामसी साधनायें करने वालों का गढ बन गया । और वहाँ वासना मिश्रित तन्त्र प्रयोग होने लगे । भले लोगों ने मन्दिर की तरफ़ देखना भी छोङ दिया । ऐसे ही लम्हों में एक खतरनाक कापालिक ने किसी सिद्ध प्रयोग में मेरी माँ की बलि चढा दी ।
अब मैं इस निठुर और स्वार्थी संसार में बिलकुल अकेली हो गयी ।
वह काना पुजारी मेरे ऊपर भी बुरी नियत रखता था । वह मुझ मासूम को अपने साथ ही सुलाता था । वे सभी लोग मेरे सामने ही माँ का इस्तेमाल करते थे । अतः मैं यह सब जान गयी थी ।
जब मन्दिर की आमदनी बिलकुल बन्द हो गयी । तब काना पुजारी मुझे फ़िर से साथ लेकर दूर देश चला आया ।

----------


## xman

और उसने मुझे एक योजना समझायी । उस योजना के तहत मैं एक पहाङी पर बैठकर देवी होने का नाटक करने लगी । जबकि काना मेरा शीलभंग कर चुका था । वह लोगों के सामने मुझे माँ कहता । मेरे चरण छूता । और रात में एकान्त होते ही वासनापूर्ति करता । मैं भी इस नाटक में बेहद होशियार हो गयी । लोग मेरे चरण छूते । और चङावा आदि चङाते । धीरे धीरे वहाँ पहाङी पर मन्दिर बनने लगा । और लोगों की निगाह में मैं देवी रूप ही हो गयी । पर कच्ची उमर की भङकी हुयी मेरी वासना विकराल रूप लेने लगी । इसका उस काने को शायद अहसास न था । अब वह मेरे लिये बेकार था । मुझे किसी बलिष्ठ नौजवान की आवश्यकता थी । अतः योजनावद्ध तरीके से मैंने उसे मार डाला । मेरे देवी होने के कारण किसी को शक भी नहीं हुआ कि ये साधारण मौत नहीं मरा । बल्कि अपने दुष्कर्मों के चलते मरा है ।
इसके बाद एक रात मैं चुपचाप वहाँ से भाग निकली । अपना देवी वाला रूप मैंने गंगा में बहा दिया । और बाई बनकर साधुओं के झुंड के साथ यहाँ वहाँ घूमने लगी । मैं हट्टे कट्टे साधुओं का ही चयन करती थी । इस तरह मेरी अतृप्त वासना भोग के बाबजूद दिन पर दिन बङती गयी । जबकि मेरी उमर अभी बहुत कम थी ।
तब रंगीलाला से मेरी भेंट हुयी । वह अच्छे दिल का अच्छा इंसान था । पर मेरे खौफ़नाक इतिहास से अपरिचित था । मेरे मन में भी किसी से शादी करने की इच्छा जागृत हो चली थी । जो कि एक लङकी की स्वाभाविक इच्छा होती है । तब रंगीलाल ने मुझसे शादी कर ली । आगे की बात तुम जानते ही हो ।

----------


## xman

दादा ! अब जलवा से रुका नहीं गया । और वह बोला - ऐसा मालूम पङा । बालीबुड की तीन तीन मूवी एक ही परदे पर एक साथ चल रही हों ।
- तायी ! नीलेश जलवा की बात पर ध्यान न देकर बोला -  ये वो कहानी नहीं हैं । जिसमें मेरी दिलचस्पी हो । मेरी दिलचस्पी तो उसमें है कि तुम मृत्युकन्या की गण हो । एक अधिकार प्राप्त डायन । मगर इसमें तो डायन कहीं है ही नहीं । आयी ही नहीं ।
- मैं ! वह बेहद नफ़रत से बोली - डायन नहीं हूँ । ( फ़िर वह जोर से चिल्लायी ) योगी मैं डायन नहीं हूँ ।
- ड डायन...! नीलेश के दिमाग में तुरन्त गूँजने लगा - ड डायन डायन...! !
- दादा हालीवुड मूवी है । जलवा मानों समझाता हुआ बोला - अभी पार्ट टू आयेंगा । फ़िर थ्री भी आयेंगा ।

----------


## xman

दूसरा दिन ।
नीलेश सुबह मुँह अंधेरे ही उठ गया । और जलवा के साथ बाहर टहलने चला गया । क्या करे । क्या न करे । जैसा कोई सवाल उसके सामने नहीं था । वह डायनी महल से कुछ ही दूर बने खण्डहर किले के आसपास भी घूमता रहा । उसने वहाँ की मलिन बस्ती का भी जायजा लिया । उसे कहीं भी कैसा भी खौफ़ नहीं नजर आया । कोई उसे डायन की बात करता नहीं मिला । इसका मतलब डायन शायद उस बस्ती पर मेहरबान थी । उसका खौफ़ इस बस्ती से बाहर शहर के लोगों पर ही था ।
वह घूमता हुआ एक खाली मैदान में बने मन्दिर के पास से गुजरा । मौलश्री कुँए के पाट पर बैठी हुयी मुँह से मिट्टी उगल रही थी । गीली गीली पीली मिट्टी लार रूप में उसके मुँह से टपक रही थी । मौलश्री ने उसे नहीं देख पाया था । और उसने भी उसके सामने जाने की कोई कोशिश नहीं की ।
वह दूसरी गली से होकर घूमता हुआ निरुद्देश्य ही एक अन्य गली में आ गया । तब उसे कुछ कुछ बात समझ में आयी । वह गौर से प्रत्येक दरबाजे को देखने लगा । वहाँ हर दरबाजे पर तांत्रिक इंतजाम था । किसी ने अपने दरबाजे को कीलवाया हुआ था । किसी ने तन्त्र टाँगा हुआ था । किसी ने वास्तु आदि के द्वारा बुरी आत्माओं से बचने का इंतजाम किया हुआ था ।
अचानक उस स्थान का निरीक्षण करता हुआ नीलेश चौंका । और उस आवाज के सहारे बच्चे को देखने लगा । जो उसे अभी अभी सुनाई दी थी ।
- शक्तिमान.. शक्तिमान ! अपने घर की छत पर खङा वह बच्चा आसमान की तरफ़ देखता हुआ कह रहा था - हमें इस डायन से बचाओ । प्लीज शक्तिमान हमें इस डायन से बचाओ ।
नीलेश ने हैरत से जलवा की तरफ़ देखा । पर वह खुद उसी की तरफ़ देख रहा था ।

----------


## vickky681

बहुत बढ़िया कहानिया होती है आपकी

----------


## xman

तब नीलेश ने बच्चे का ध्यान अपनी तरफ़ खींचने के लिये मुँह से सीटी बजायी । बच्चे ने चौंककर सहमकर उसकी तरफ़ देखा । नीलेश ने उसे नीचे आने का इशारा किया । पर बच्चा मुँह फ़ेरकर परे देखने लगा ।
- मैं ! नीलेश थोङा उच्च स्वर में बोला - शक्तिमान का दोस्त हूँ । क्या आप उससे मिलोगे ?
बच्चे ने चौंककर अविश्वसनीय भाव से उसकी तरफ़ देखा । और बोला - आप सच कह रहे हो अंकल ?
- हाँ बेटा ! नीलेश मुस्कराकर बोला - और तुम्हें चाकलेट भी दिलवाऊँगा ।
कुछ सोचता हुआ असमंजस के भाव में बच्चा नीचे आने को मुङा । और फ़िर तीन मिनट में नीलेश के सामने था । लगभग चार साल का यह बच्चा गोरा गोल मटोल तंदुरस्त और सुन्दर था । अभी वह उससे कुछ बात कर पाता कि तभी एक युवती उस तरफ़ आती दिखाई दी ।
उसने बच्चे को आवाज दी - मोनू क्या हो रहा है वहाँ ? और ये अंकल कौन है ?
आँखों पर काले रंग का बङे ग्लास वाला गागल लगाये वह शायद मन्दिर से वापिस आ रही थी । उसने मोनू की उंगली पकङी । और असमंजस से बोली - आप लोग ?
- जी मेरा नाम राजीव भाटिया है । नीलेश विनमृता से बोला - मेरी यहाँ नयी पोस्टिंग हुयी है । अभी कुँआरा हूँ । यहाँ रूम की तलाश में आया हूँ । पर...? उसने " कुँआरा " शब्द पर विशेष जोर देकर कहा ।

----------


## xman

दादा ! जलवा मन ही मन में बोला । सीधा अक्षय कुमार बोलते ना । नहीं तो अक्की ही बोल देते । वैसे ये कुङी भी ट्विंकल खन्ना से कम नहीं हैं ।
रूम की तलाश । और सरकारी आदमी । और उस पर कुँआरा भी । फ़िर फ़िल्मी हीरो सा हेंडसम । युवती के चेहरे पर तुरन्त अनोखी चमक पैदा हुयी । उसने ऊपर से नीचे तक नीलेश को " बकरा " अन्दाज में देखा । और बोली - प्लीज कम ।
- खेली खायी लगती है । जलवा अपने ही अन्दाज में उसके निर्वस्त्र शरीर की कल्पना करते हुये मन ही मन बोला ।
वे दोनों उसके पीछे पीछे चलते हुये उसके घर में घुस गये । अन्दर एक आदमी बैठा हुआ गाल फ़ुलाये शेव कर रहा था । उसके इशारे पर दोनों सोफ़े पर बैठ गये ।

----------


## xman

मेरा नाम रश्मि है । वह उसके सामने बैठती हुयी बोली - मैं भी एक क्लर्क हूँ । आपको रूम की तलाश है..?
- पर..रश्मि जी...पर..! वह शालीनता से बोला - लगता है । आपने मेरे " पर " पर ध्यान नहीं दिया । यहाँ मैं एक घन्टे से घूम रहा हूँ । और मैंने हर दरबाजे " पर " कुछ ना कुछ टोना टोटका गंडा ताबीज लटकता हुआ देखा है । ऐसा लगता है । यहाँ इंसान कम प्रेत बहुत ज्यादा रहते हों । और ऐक्चुअली मैं प्रेतों से बहुत डरता हूँ । ये सब क्या है ?
- और मेरी तो निकल ही पङती है । जलवा भयभीत सा बोला - आय मीन यूरिन ।
- ओफ़ ! राजीव जी ! रश्मि अदा से लट को झटकती हुयी बोली - आप भी पढे लिखे होकर इन मनगढंत अंधविश्वासों में यकीन करते हैं । भूत प्रेत नाम की कोई चीज दुनियाँ में नहीं होती । बल्कि दुनियाँ में छोङिये । मैं तो कहती हूँ । कहीं भी नहीं होती । ये सब ठगों और अग्यानी लोगों द्वारा फ़ैलायी गयी अफ़वाहें हैं । जिनमें कोई दम नहीं । आप मुझे कहिये राजीव जी । मैं आधी रात को आपके साथ कही भी.. चलने को तैयार हूँ । आधी रात को आप जो बतायें.. करने को तैयार हूँ । आप एक बार कह के.. तो देखिये ..?

----------


## xman

उसके आदमी ने चौंककर घूरकर उसकी तरफ़ देखा । पर रश्मि ने उधर देखा तक नहीं ।
- सारे काम आधी रात को ही करती है क्या ? जलवा आदतानुसार मन में बोला ।
- बिलकुल जी बिलकुल । नीलेश उसका भरपूर समर्थन करता हुआ बोला - आपने तो मेरा आधा डर ही खत्म कर दिया । आधा क्या पूरा ही खत्म कर दिया । जो थोङा सा शेष है । वो आधी रात को ..? उसने जानबूझ कर बात अधूरी छोङ दी ।.. लेकिन कुछ अनपढ गंवार टायप लोग मुझसे कह रहे थे कि - यहाँ कमरा भूलकर मत लेना । यहाँ डायन का इलाका है ।
- मैं नहीं मानती । उसने मानों जिद की - वो एक बेचारी बूङी औरत है । जो अपने ससुराल पक्ष के मकान में रहती है । उसका दुनियाँ में कोई नहीं है । बेचारी भीख वगैरह मांगकर गुजर बसर करती है । अच्छी भली बूङी काकी को लोगों ने डायन बना दिया । मैं तो अक्सर




उसके घर भी हो आती हूँ । अब उसके पास खाने को कुछ नहीं है । तो वह रोटी प्याज माँग लेती है । आप बताईये । इसमें गलत क्या है ? और आप मीडिया के पढे लिखे लोगों की मानसिकता देखिये । उसे रोटी प्याज माँगने वाली डायन चुङैल के नाम से मशहूर कर दिया । राजीव जी..आप ही बताईये । प्याज के साथ रोटी खाना क्या चुङैल होने की निशानी है । मैं खुद प्याज के साथ रोटी खाती हूँ ।
- ना जी ना । नीलेश ने उसके समर्थन में ना ना करते हुये सिर हिलाया - मैं खुद रोटी के साथ प्याज खाता हूँ । ऐसे तो लोग फ़िर मुझे भी जिन्न बोलेंगे ।
-  राजीव जी ! आप बेशक मेरी बात पर विश्वास करिये । आप मेरे यहाँ रूम में रहिये । बतौर पेइंग गेस्ट रहिये । अगर डायन चुङैल आपके पास भी फ़टक जाये । तो आप जो कहें..?
- वो आप आधी रात को भी.. करने को तैयार हैं । जलवा ने मानों उसका समर्थन करते हुये बात पूरी की ।
- देखिये राजीव जी ! वह जलवा की बात को अनसुना करते हुये बोली - ये गंडा तन्त्र वगैरह मेरे दरवाजे पर भी बंधा है । आपको मोनू के हाथ पर और मेरे मिस्टर के हाथ पर भी बंधा दिखेगा । पर वह मेरे हसबेंड का ख्याल है । हम एक दूसरे की सोच का सम्मान करते हैं । वे मेरे " काम " में दखल नहीं देते । मैं उनके काम में । मेरी सोच है । इंसान ही इंसान के काम आता है । इसलिये जरूरत पङने पर आधी रात को..
- भी एक दूसरे के काम आना चाहिये । जलवा ने ग्यानियों के अन्दाज में बात पूरी की ।




नीलेश उठ खङा हुआ । और दो मिनट तक कमरा बाथरूम आदि देखने का बहाना करता रहा । रश्मि ने उसे लैट्रीन तक दिखायी । और काफ़ी जोर देकर बताया कि वह सफ़ाई में खास रुचि रखती है । उसे सफ़ाई बेहद पसन्द है । इस दौरान उसने नीलेश से सटने का कोई मौका हाथ से नहीं जाने दिया ।
नीलेश ने मोनू को एक चाकलेट थमायी । और एक सप्ताह बाद आने को कहकर बाहर आ गया ।
- दादा ! जलवा फ़ुसफ़ुसाकर बोला - ये मेरे कू डायन से भी ज्यादा चुङैल लगती है । नहीं मानों तो आप देख लेना आधी रात को..?
नीलेश कुछ न बोला । अब तक का समय बेकार गया । कोई खास महत्व की बात पता नहीं चली । बात पता करनी भी नहीं थी । वह इस क्षेत्र पर डायन का प्रभाव भय और उससे हुयी हानि का आंकलन करना चाहता था ।

----------


## xman

जब मोनू ने डायन से बचाने का जिक्र किया । तो उसे लगा कि यहाँ कुछ पता लगे । पर सब बेकार गया ।
अभी वह ऐसी ही सोचों में चला जा रहा था कि तभी पीछे से आवाज आयी - मि. राजीव ! रुकिये प्लीज ।
वह रुक गया । पीछे रश्मि का पति था । वह बिना स्टार्ट बाइक को तेजी से उसकी तरफ़ ला रहा था । पास आकर उसने दोनों को बाइक पर बैठने का इशारा किया । और बाइक स्टार्ट कर दौङा दी ।
करीब पन्द्रह मिनट बाद वे तीनों एक पार्क की बेंच पर बैठे हुये थे ।
उस आदमी का नाम नीलकांत था । नीलकांत समझदार था । पर गम्भीर और दब्बू स्वभाव का था ।
- देखिये राजीव जी ! वह मानों भूमिका बनाता हुआ बोला - मैं आपको यही राय दूँगा कि आप इस क्षेत्र में बिलकुल न रहें । अब हम लोग तो अपना मकान होने से मजबूरी में फ़ँसे ही हुये हैं । पर आप क्यों बेकार में किसी चक्कर में फ़ँसे । वह बुङिया हंड्रेड परसेंट डायन है । नो डाउट । शीज रियल विच ।
और ऐसा मेरा ही नहीं । यहाँ के भुक्तभोगी हजारों लोगों का यही मानना है । डायन ने उन्हें बहुत नुकसान पहुँचाया है । बहुत डराया है । पर लोग आखिर करें । तो करें भी क्या ? हाँ सरकार को इस मामले में कोई उचित कदम उठाना चाहिये । एंटी टेरिरिस्ट की तरह कोई एंटी घोस्ट टायप यूनिट वगैरह ।
- क्या नुकसान ? नीलेश को उत्सुकता हुयी ।
- यही तो अजीब बात है कि हम ये कह भी नहीं सकते कि ये नुकसान या हादसे उसी की वजह से होते हैं । पर जाने क्यों दिल को ऐसा लगता है कि इसके पीछे उसी का हाथ है । वह हमारे दरबाजे पर आकर खाना माँगती है । और न देने पर हमारे बच्चे के मर जाने की बात कहती है । पुरुष के मर जाने की बात कहती है । स्त्री को रांड होने की दुआयें देती है । यदि हम खाना दे भी देते हैं । तो कभी आधा ऊधा खाकर हमारे ही दरबाजे पर डाल जाती है । वह हमारे घर के आगे हड्डियाँ बिखेर जाती है । कोयले ईंट आदि से विचित्र सा कुछ लिख जाती है । वह पीने को शराब भी माँगती है । कभी कहती है । उसे श्रंगार का सामान दो । उसे श्रंगार करना है । और जब भी वह ऐसा करती है । हमारे घर कोई न कोई हादसा घटित होता है ।
- पर ये तो एक पागल औरत के लक्षण हुये । नीलेश दार्शनिक अंदाज में बोला ।
- यही तो । यही तो । लगता यही है कि यह पागल औरत के लक्षण हैं । पर हमारे बुजुर्ग बताते हैं । ये सब डायन के लक्षण हैं । वह रात को यकायक हमारे घर के बाहर खङी मिलती है । बच्चों को दूध पिलाने या गोद में खिलाने की बात भी करती है आदि...
कुछ देर बाद इस तरह समझाकर वह हाथ मिलाकर विदा हो गया ।
- दादा इसको । जलवा कान खुजाकर बोला - डायन की कम इस बात की ज्यादा फ़िक्र लगती है कि कहीं आप इसके किरायेदार न बन जाओ । फ़िर आधी रात को..।
- शटअप ! नीलेश बनाबटी गम्भीरता से बोला - किसी का मजाक बनाना अच्छी बात है क्या ।
और एक तरफ़ चल दिया । अब तक कोई खास बात नहीं बनी थी ।

----------


## xman

शाम घिरने लगी थी । अंधेरा फ़ैलता जा रहा था । नीलेश को मालूम था । मौलश्री दिन के समय अपने निवास पर ना के बराबर ही जाती है । अतः वह पूरा दिन शहर में ही घूमता रहा । उसने मौलश्री के पीछे जाने की कोई कोशिश न की कि दिन में वह कहाँ जाती है । और क्या करती है ? एक बार को उसके दिमाग में आया कि वह पीताम्बर या हरीश से सम्पर्क करे । फ़िर अपने इस विचार को उसने दिल से निकाल दिया । ऐसा करना उसकी योजना में बाधक हो सकता था । अतः वह उस कालोनी में जाने से भी बचा । जो पीताम्बर की कालोनी थी ।
वास्तव में वह अकेले ध्यान में बैठना चाहता था । जो इस समय उसके लिये बेहद जरूरी था । और बेहद सहायक हो सकता था । पर जलवा नाम की मुसीबत उसके साथ थी । इसलिये ऐसा कर पाना मुश्किल हो रहा था ।
रात नौ बजे के करीब खाना वाना खाकर वह डायनी महल पहुँचा । मौलश्री अपने कमरे में ही मौजूद थी । और जारजार आँसुओं से रो रही थी । उन दोनों को देखकर भी उस पर कोई असर नहीं हुआ । और वह काफ़ी देर तक रोती रही । नीलेश ने उसे रोकने की कोई कोशिश नहीं की ।
फ़िर जब उसने आँसू पोंछे । तो नीलेश बोला - क्या हुआ तायी ?
- कुछ नहीं बेटा ! वह शून्य में देखती हुयी मरी मरी आवाज में बोली - कुछ नहीं । इस दुनियाँ में कोई किसी का नहीं होता । मैं बूङी अकेली असहाय औरत इस क्रूर दुनियाँ से थक गयी । लङते लङते थक गयी । पर जाने क्यों मुझे मौत नहीं आती । दूध पीते बच्चे मर जाते है । जवान मर जाते हैं । पर मैं बूङी ज्यों की त्यों बैठी हुयी हूँ ।

----------


## xman

हे भगवान ! उसने अचानक जोर जोर से छाती पीटी - किसी और की मौत आती हो । वो मुझे आ जाये । मेरी बन के आ जाये । क्यूँ मुझ बुङिया को घसीट रहा है ।
- ये तेरा कैसा इंसाफ़ है । ऊपर वाले । लोग मुझे डायन कहते हैं । अपने बच्चों को मेरी नजर से बचाते हैं । किसी के दरबाजे पर जाऊँ । तो डर से उसके प्राण ही सूख जाते हैं । मेरी औलाद तक मुझे छोङ गयी । फ़िर भी तूने मुझे क्यों जिन्दा रखा हुआ है ।
कहकर उसने चाकू उठा लिया । और अपने सीने को लक्ष्य करते हुये बोली - लगता है । अब तू मुझे मुक्ति नहीं दे पायेगा । मैं खुद ही..?
- तायी ! नीलेश ने झपटकर उसका चाकू छीना - क्या करती है ?
मौलश्री का चेहरा सख्त हो गया । उसकी आँखे लाल लाल होकर खूनी भेङिये के समान चमकने लगी । नीलेश को वनखण्डी मन्दिर के पीछे लङते सूक्ष्म शरीरी बनाबटी जीवों की याद हो आयी । बुङिया के हाथों में गजब की ताकत आ गयी । उसने नीलेश को मारने के लिये हाथ ऊँचा किया ।
जिसे नीलेश ने हवा में ही थाम लिया । और बुङिया की खूनी आँखों में आँखें डाल दी ।

----------


## xman

योगी ! वह गुर्राई - मेरे काम में दखल न दे । यह सृष्टि का नियम है । यह सत्ता का खेल है । इसको कोई रोक नहीं सकता ।
- चंडूलिका साक्षी ! नीलेश गम्भीर स्वर में बोला - तूने वह कहानी नहीं सुनी । मारने वाले से बचाने वाला अधिक बङा होता है । और तन्त्र ( सिस्टम ) उसका ही मददगार होता है । यह ठीक है । तू नियम के अंतर्गत ही मारती है । पर यह भी उतना ही ठीक है कि मैं नियम के अंतर्गत ही बचाता हूँ । तेरा काम मारना है । तो मेरा काम बचाना है । अगर रोग होता है । तो दवा भी होती है । समस्या होती है । तो समाधान भी होता है । क्या तू मुझे बतायेगी । इस लङकी ( मौलश्री ) की क्या गलती थी ? जो इसे जीती जागती डायन बना दिया गया ।
वह अचानक कसमसाई । उसने अपने मुँह पर वृताकार हाथ घुमाया । और शरीर परिवर्तन करने लगी । कुछ ही देर में बूङी मौलश्री की जगह पूर्ण युवती नजर आने लगी । पैर के नाखून से लेकर सिर तक वह भरपूर शरीर वाली सौंदर्य की देवी में बदल गयी । उसने बेहद कामुक नजरों से नीलेश को देखा ।

----------


## xman

मैंने ! वह बिना विचलित हुये बोला - तुमसे कुछ पूछा है । इस लङकी की क्या गलती थी ? जो इसे जीती जागती डायन बना दिया गया ।
- ये मैं नहीं जानती । वह पूर्ण निर्भीकता से बोली - किसी को कुछ भी क्यों बनाया जाता है । कोई भी कुछ क्यों बनता है । इससे हमें कोई मतलब नहीं । किसी को क्यों मारा जाता है । इससे हमें कोई मतलब नहीं । किसी को क्यों छोङ भी दिया जाता है । इससे भी हमें कोई मतलब नहीं । हमारा काम देवी मृत्युकन्या के आदेश का पालन करना भर है बस ।
वह सही कह रही थी । एकदम सही कह रही थी । नीलेश को लगा । वह कच्चा पङने वाला है । तभी उसके दिमाग में गूँजा - सर्वत्र ।
- तो फ़िर ! वह खोखले स्वर में बोला - फ़िर इसका जबाबदेह कौन है ? कौन होगा ।
- स्वयँ मृत्युकन्या ! वह बोली - या फ़िर स्वयँ भगवान ।
नीलेश ने उसका हाथ छोङ दिया । चंडूलिका को मानों अपने वस्त्रों से खासी परेशानी हो रही थी । उसने सभी वस्त्र निकालकर एक ओर उछाल दिये । जलवा चोर नजरों से उसकी देहयष्टि को देख रहा था । और वह भी प्यासी नायिका की तरह उन्हें ही देखे जा रही थी । तब नीलेश को अचानक एक ख्याल आया ।

----------


## xman

प्रसून भाई का सफ़ल फ़ार्मूला । देख साक्षी ! वह बोला - माध्यम शरीर ही सही । पर तू अभी का अभी स्वर्ग का मजा लूट सकती है । दो जवान लङके तुझे तृप्त करने हेतु काफ़ी हैं । फ़िर हम लम्बी रेस के घोङे भी हैं । क्या ख्याल है तेरा ?
उसने दाँतो से होठ काटा । उसकी आँखों में पल भर के लिये चमक सी लहरायी । फ़िर वह बोली - कहो । मगर वादा याद रखना ।
- पहले ही कह चुका । वह फ़िर से बोला -  इस लङकी की क्या गलती थी ? जो इसे जीती जागती डायन बना दिया गया ।
- ये अभी डायन नहीं है । वह बोली - ये अभी सिर्फ़ निमित्त है । यह अभी सिर्फ़ उपकरण मात्र है । वास्तव में इसका नियंत्रण मेरे हाथ में है । और इसका निमित्त होना इसकी संस्कार फ़ल से बनी किस्मत का खेल ही है । सुनो योगी । ये कहानी वहीं से शुरू हो गयी थी । जब ये बहुत छोटी थी । और इसकी माँ मन्दिर परिसर में कामभोग करती थी । ये छुपकर छुपकर उसको देखती थी । अभी ये रजस्वला भी नहीं हुयी थी । और काम इसके शरीर में जागृत होने लगा । तुम्हें मालूम होगा । रजस्वला होने से कुछ पहले तक लङकी देवी रूपा होती है । आगे अगर वह कायदे से इस रज को तपाती हुयी अपने पति को ही समर्पित होने को तैयार होती है । और समय आने पर उसको अर्पित करती है । तब वह महान पतिवृता होती है । इसके बाद जब वह पति को ही अपनी देह अर्पित करती है । और पर पुरुष का ख्याल तक नहीं लाती । तब वह सत को साधने वाली सती और फ़िर से देवी रूप होने लगती है । इसके बाद अपने से पहले पति की मौत हो जाने पर उसके विछोह को अनुभव करते हुये नहीं जीती । अर्थात पति के साथ ही प्राण त्याग देती है । और एक ही चिता पर दोनों का दाहकर्म होता है । वे पति पत्नी हजारों वर्ष स्वर्गिक भोग का आनन्द लेते हैं । ठीक यही नियम पुरुष पर भी लागू होता है ।

----------


## xman

नीलेश ने उसे टोकना चाहा ।
पर वह उससे पहले ही बोली - मैं वह भी बता रही हूँ । लेकिन मौलश्री कन्या पन में ही अछूत हो चुकी थी । कच्चा काम इसके शरीर में जागृत हो चुका था । ऐसा पात्र या तो रोगी होकर मृत्यु को प्राप्त होता है । या फ़िर अदम्य शक्तिशाली काम नायिका के रूप में उसका रूपांतरण हो जाता है । केवल वस्त्रों को रंगे मगर अन्दर से काम भावना के भूखे भेङिये रूपी साधु इसको बेटी पुत्री कहकर जब दुलारते थे । सहलाते थे । वे अपनी वासना की ही पूर्ति करते थे । उन सभी के द्वारा आरोपित कामभावना रूपी काम कीङे मौलश्री के बदन में बेतहाशा रेंगने लगे । और ये वर्जित फ़ल के लिये व्याकुल होने लगी । उधर काने साधु ने इसके रजस्वला होने से पहले ही इसका शीलभंग कर दिया । और आप गलती पूछ रहे हो ।
मन्दिर में कामवासना का खेल । रजस्वला होने से पूर्व कामसेवन । अवैध कामभोग । कई पुरुषों की कामिनी नायिका । तरह तरह के तांत्रिक मांत्रिक कापलिकों आदि से से इसने मुक्त भोग किया है । फ़िर भी तृप्त नहीं हुयी । तब बताईये । कितनी देर ये पापिन बच सकती थी । नियम अनुसार तो कच्चा काम सेवन करने से ही यह घोर पापिन हो गयी थी । उसी समय तय हो गया था कि इसको मृत्युकन्या की गण बनना होगा । क्योंकि अतृप्त भोग की अवैध अदम्य चाह ही हम जैसी डायनों चुङैलों यक्षणियों निम्न देवियों आदि का निर्माण करती है । और आप कह रहे हो । इसकी क्या गलती थी ।
नीलेश को यकायक कोई बात न सूझी । वह अक्षरशः सच कह रही थी ।

----------


## xman

फ़िर भी ! वह बोला - उसमें मासूम मौलश्री की क्या गलती थी । परिस्थितियों ने जैसा खेल उसके साथ खेला । वह बनती चली गयी । गलती तो उन लोगों की है । जिन्होंने इस नासमझ को पतन के गर्त में झोंक दिया ।
- गलती है । वह जहरीले स्वर में बोली - इसकी बराबर गलती है । चलो जब ये मजबूर थी । नासमझ थी । बेबस थी । माना इसकी गलती नहीं थी । मगर बाद में तो ये अपना रुख बदल सकती थी । संसार में ऐसे भी जीव ( इंसान ) हैं । जो नदियों का रुख बदल देते हैं । पहाङों का सीना चीरकर रास्ता बना देते हैं । हवा को अपना रुख बदलने पर मजबूर कर देते हैं । धरती में लात मारकर पानी की धारा निकाल देते हैं । जो किस्मत का लिखा दुर्भाग्य मेंटकर सौभाग्य में बदल देते हैं । स्वर्ण अक्षरों में जिनका इतिहास लिखा जाता है । और आप कह रहे हो । इसकी क्या गलती थी ।
- मगर इसको ! वह जिद भरे स्वर में बोला - वैसा कोई प्रेरक नहीं मिला ।
- हे योगी ! तुम व्यर्थ की जिद कर रहे हो । ऐसा कभी नहीं होता । दुनियाँ में हर चीज के दोनों ही पक्ष मौजूद है । एक सही पक्ष । और दूसरा गलत पक्ष । एक पाप । और एक पुण्य । यहाँ दयालु हैं । तो क्रूर भी हैं । यहाँ लुटेरे हैं । तो दानी भी हैं । हर बारह घन्टे बाद दिन ( सुख ) होता है । तो उसके तुरन्त बाद रात ( दुख ) भी आती है । फ़िर उस बारह घन्टे की रात के बाद फ़िर से दिन आता है । इस तरह दोनों पक्षों का आना जाना लगा रहता है । अतः एक से दिन कभी नहीं रहते । इंसान को ऐसे ही क्षणों ( दुख के ) में संयम और धैर्य से कार्य लेना चाहिये । यह जिस समय भी चाहती । अपना जीवन सुधार सकती थी । किस्मत की धारा मोङ सकती थी । पर इसने ऐसा किया क्या । इसको बराबर प्रेरक मिले । बचाने वाले मिले । सबको ही मिलते हैं । पर इसने बचना ही नहीं चाहा । और आप कह रहे हो । इसकी क्या गलती थी । तब इसने डायन बनना ही बनना था ।

----------


## xman

मैं यह कह रहा हूँ । नीलेश ने मानों व्यर्थ का मूर्खतापूर्ण प्रश्न जानबूझ कर किया - मान लो । इसके परिवार को न मारा जाता । तो इसकी माँ वहाँ से इसे लेकर न भागती । मन्दिर की शरण न लेती । तब शायद इसका जीवन आज कुछ और ही होता ।
- कोई न काहू सुख दुख कर दाता । चंडूलिका साक्षी शून्य 0 में देखती हुयी बोली - निज करि कर्म भोग सब भ्राता । योगी । ये संसार विलक्षण है । विचित्र है । इन शब्दों पर ध्यान दो । विलक्षण और विचित्र । विलक्षण मतलव जिसके लक्षण न जाने जा सकें । विचित्र मतलव जिसका कोई एक निश्चित चित्र दृश्य स्पष्ट न बनता हो । यहाँ जो आज घटित होता है । उसकी रूपरेखा हजारों वर्ष पूर्व गुजरे जन्मों में ही लिख गयी होती है । कर्म संकलन के निचोङ से जो फ़ल बनता है । वो कई जन्मों बाद घटित होता है । यह दैव है ।
लेकिन इसका ये मतलब नहीं कि इस पर कोई नियंत्रण नहीं हो सकता । जीव ( सिर्फ़ इंसान ) जिस क्षण से चाहे । अपने कर्मों की गति मोङ  सकता है । पापी पुण्यात्मा बनना शुरू हो सकता है । और धर्मात्मा किसी भी क्षण से पापी बनना शुरू हो सकता है । आज ये 85 वर्ष की डायन को जीवन में कितना ही समय और कितने ही अवसर आये होंगे । जब यह अपने कर्मों की धारा विपरीत मोङ सकती थी । पर इसने ऐसा किया क्या ? और आप कह रहे हो । इसकी क्या गलती थी ।
- मैं एक बात और भी बताती हूँ । इसके साथ जो हुआ था । उसके फ़लस्वरूप इंसानी दुनियाँ के लिये इसके मन में जहर ही जहर भरा हुआ है । इसने कई दूध पीते बच्चों को मारा है । कामभोग के द्वारा आवेशित कर इसने कामी पुरुषों का सार ( जीवन सत्व । इसे वीर्य न समझें । यह अलग और चेतना से सम्बन्धित होता है । इसमें चेतना निर्बल होती है ) निचोङा है । यह लोगों को अपने से भयभीत हुआ देख आनन्दित महसूस करती थी । तब इसकी प्रतिशोध भावना को अपार सुख होता था ।

----------


## xman

ठीक है । नीलेश हार सी मानता हुआ बोला - मगर अब ?
- क्या अब ?
- मतलब अब इसका परिणाम क्या होगा ?
- अब इसका अन्त समय आ गया है । वैसे अभी इस माध्यम शरीर से कुछ और भी कार्य लिया जाता । पर बाहरी हस्तक्षेप ( नीलेश के ) से यह नियम के प्रतिकूल हो गया । अतः इसका शेष कार्य दूसरे माध्यम शरीरों से होगा । अब ये एक सीखी हुयी परिपक्व अनुभवी डायन बन चुकी है । आज रात को इसका देह अन्त हो जायेगा । अब ये हमारी साथिनी हो जायेगी । इसका ये चोला ( शरीर ) उतर जायेगा । और इसको सूक्ष्म गणों वाला शरीर दे दिया जायेगा । तब ये विधिवत डायन हो जायेगी । और उसके द्वारा होने वाले विभिन्न डायनी कार्य करेगी ।
कहकर चंडूलिका साक्षी ने नेत्र बन्द कर लिये । और अंतरिक्ष में संदेश भेजा ।
- जैसे ? नीलेश उसके आँखे खोलते ही फ़िर बोला ।

----------


## xman

सबसे पहले तो ये अपने बदले ही चुकायेगी । इसको सताने वाली जीव आत्मायें जहाँ जहाँ जिस भी रूप पशु पक्षी या इंसान रूप में जन्म लेंगे । ये उनको बहुविधि त्रास देगी । और नियम में आ गया । तो मृत्यु उन्मुख भी करेगी । ये उन घरों में रहने वाली नीच कुटिल प्रवृतियों वाली बूङी या जवान औरतों के द्वारा कटु वचन बोलेगी । अवैध सम्बन्धों को प्रेरित करेगी । इससे आवेशित औरत अक्सर रोकर किसी दुखियारी के समान दीन हीन और जले कटे वचन बोलेगी । जबकि उसके उस दुख का कोई उचित कारण न होगा । तब बारबार ये छाती पीटेगी । और कलेजे को चीर देने वाले वचन बोलेगी । इसकी बददुआयें नीच स्वभाव की होंगी । इस तरह ये लोगों की जानकारी में आये बिना ( कि यह इस औरत का कार्य नहीं बल्कि इस पर आवेशित डायन का कार्य है ) बहुत समय तक उनको दहलाती रहेगी । फ़िर बहुत समय में लोग सच को जानेगें । तब तक यह तवाही सी फ़ैला चुकी होगी ।
- मगर कैसे ? नीलेश फ़िर मूर्खों की भांति बोला - मगर कैसे ?


- नहीं बताती । अचानक वह मादक अंगङाई लेकर बोली - आधा ही सही वादा निभा ।
नीलेश को यकायक इस बदली परिस्थिति में कुछ समझ न आया । सर्वत्र - उसके दिमाग में गूँजा । तो उसने जलवा को ही आगे कर दिया । साक्षी मुक्त भाव से उससे लिपट गयी । उसने जलवा को इस तरह अपने बाहुपाश में जकङ लिया । जैसे किसी शेरनी ने बकरे को दबोच लिया हो । उसके प्यासे थरथराते होंठ जलवा के होठों पर टिक गये । इस काम किलोल में जव वह घूमी । तो उसके विशाल दूधिया नितम्ब नीलेश की आँखों के सामने आ गये । एक क्षण के लिये उसकी आँखे ही बन्द हो गयीं । और फ़िर वह परे देखने लगा । वास्तव में प्रसून की मेहरवानी से शून्यवत हुये जलवा को इस सबका कोई बोध न था ।
दस मिनट बाद साक्षी ने आनन्दमय सिसकियाँ लेते हुये जलवा को मुक्त किया । उसके चेहरे पर गहन संतुष्टि की आभा मौजूद थी ।

----------


## xman

मगर कैसे ? माहौल सामान्य होते ही वह फ़िर बोला - मगर कैसे ?
- हे योगी ! वह प्रसन्नता से छलछलाते स्वर में बोली - नीच आत्माओं के आवेश का एक ही मुख्य गणित है । आवेशित होने का एक ही मुख्य कारण है । विभिन्न अतृप्त इच्छाओं वासनाओं से मजबूर होकर किसी भी जीव का सनातन धर्म से अलग हो जाना । जैसे कोई भी औरत धन । स्वर्ण आभूषण । कामवासना की तृप्ति न होना । संतान का न होना । दूसरों से डाह जलन रखना । चुगलखोरी जैसे कृत्यों में सुख मिलना । दूसरे का बुरा चेतना ( बुरा होने की इच्छा करना ) आदि चेष्टाओं के वशीभूत हो जाती है । तब उस पर उसके संस्कारों अनुसार कम या ज्यादा अनुपात में डायन आवेश करती है ।

----------


## xman

ऐसी माध्यम औरत मौलश्री जैसी बूङी भी हो सकती है । और मुझ जैसी युवती भी । अब इसकी पहचान भी सुनो । बद दुआयें उसकी जीभ  पर रखी होती हैं - इसका सत्यानाश हो । इसका वंश ही मिट जाये । इसकी औलाद मर जायें । यह निपूती हो । यह रांड हो जाये । इसका आदमी मर जाये । इसकी चिता जले । इसको पानी देने वाला भी न मिले । हे भगवान ! मैं पेट पर हाथ फ़िराती हुयी दुआ देती हूँ । तभी मेरी छाती ठंडी होगी । आदि आदि वाक्य जहरीले अंदाज में बोलती है । जहर तो मानों हमारी वाणी पर विराजमान होता है । नेत्रों में विराजमान होता है । ऐसे अनुभव प्रायः ही बारबार किसी औरत के साथ किसी के अनुभव में आते हों । वह डायन आवेश वाली ही होती है । यधपि कभी कभी वाली ( उचित कारण होने पर ) के लिये ऐसा नहीं कह सकते ।

----------


## xman

खैर ! वह हथियार डालता हुआ बोला - डायन के अलावा ये किसी और सदगति को प्राप्त नहीं हो सकती ।
- नहीं ! साक्षी दो टूक स्वर में बोली - एक प्रतिशत यदि कोई संभावना बनती भी है । तो वो कम से कम तुम्हारे पास नहीं है । उसके लिये यहाँ अद्वैत के संत का होना आवश्यक है ।
- यदि अद्वैत के सन्त यहाँ होते । वह खोखले स्वर में बोला - तब क्या होता ?
- वैसे ये असंभव ही है । अद्वैत संत बङे पुण्यों के बाद मिलते हैं । अतः इस जैसी पापी आत्मा को उनके दर्शन नहीं हो सकते । फ़िर भी इस अपरम्पार रहस्यमय सृष्टि में सब कुछ होते देखा गया है । भले ही उसका प्रतिशत नगण्य सा ही रहा हो । इसलिये अद्वैत के सन्त यदि यहाँ होते । तो हम लोग यहाँ से चले जाते । उनका दर्शन करते हुये जब यह प्राण त्यागती । तो फ़िर यातनामय तरीके के बजाय साधारण तरीके से ले जायी जाती । और तब ये डायन न बनकर घोर नरक में डाल दी जाती । जो डायन बन जाने से फ़िर भी लाख गुना अच्छा है । नरक से मुक्त होने के बाद इसको काफ़ी समय तक 84 भोगनी होती । तब जाकर मृत्यु के समय सन्त दर्शन के फ़ल से इसका किसी अच्छे कुल खानदान में सुलक्षणा कन्या के रूप में जन्म होता । और तब यह भक्ति को विशेष रूप से प्रवृत होती । फ़िर इसको उसी दर्शन के फ़ल से आत्मा का ग्यान देने वाले सन्त से भेंटा होता । और तब यह शाश्वत सत्य को जानती अनुभव करती हुयी मोक्ष मार्ग पर कृमशः यात्रा करती । अब और क्या जानना चाहते हो । सो कहो ।
नीलेश के माथे से पसीना छलछलाने लगा । उसने आपस में ही अपनी हथेलियों को मसला । और बोला - तब फ़िर मेरा क्या मतलब हुआ । इस सब में मेरी भूमिका क्या रही ? मैं किस बात का निमित्त रहा ?

----------


## xman

सोचो ! वह मोहक मुस्कान के साथ बोली - सिद्धों योगियों के प्रयोगात्मक अनुभव फ़िर किस तरह होंगे ? फ़िर आप कैसे जानते कि सच वाकई में क्या है । नये बने चिकित्सक को चिकित्सा विग्यान की प्रायोगिक अनुभूतियों हेतु क्या जीवों को अलग से अस्वस्थ किया जायेगा ? नहीं । बल्कि जो अपने कर्मों के फ़लस्वरूप स्वभाव के फ़लस्वरूप अनुचित आहार विहार से अस्वस्थ वृतियों को जगाते हैं । और फ़लस्वरूप रुग्ण दशा को प्राप्त होते हैं । चिकित्सक उन्हीं के शरीर पर प्रयोग करते हैं । और अनुभव प्राप्त करते हैं । इसी उदाहरण से समस्त क्षेत्र के नियमों को समझो ।
- हे योगी ! इस तरह सृष्टि का कृम भी अनवरत जारी रहता है । और संसार रूपी इस पाठशाला से योग्य व्यक्तित्व निकलकर विभिन्न उपाधियों को प्राप्त कर सुख भोग करते हैं ।
वह एक एक बात सच कह रही थी । नीलेश को लगा । मानों उसके सभी पत्ते पिट चुके हों । और वह हारे हुये जुआरी की तरह उत्साहहीन हो गया हो । तभी चंडूलिका साक्षी ने नेत्र बन्द किये । और अंतरिक्ष में संदेश भेजा । जलवा यह सब हैरत से देख रहा था । पर उसका दिमाग उस समय भी शून्यवत हो गया था ।
यमदूत आ चुके थे । उन्होंने साक्षी को नमस्कार किया । साक्षी ने मौलश्री का शरीर छोङ दिया । और अलग हो गयी । इसके साथ ही बूङी मौलश्री का शरीर नजर आने लगा । जलवा को अब न तो साक्षी ही दिख रही थी । और न ही यमदूत । बस नीलेश ही उन्हें देख पा रहा था ।

----------


## xman

...अचानक मानों । मौलश्री सोते से जागी । एक पूरे जीवन के बाद सोते से जागी । उसमें एक अंतिम चेतना पैदा हुयी । जिसने उसके शरीर को नई शक्ति सी प्रदान की । उसके सभी बृह्माण्डी बन्द खुल गये । और उसके पापी जीवन की रील उसके समक्ष घूमने लगी । यमदूत तेजी से उसके जीव को समेटने में लगे हुये थे ।......
तभी नीलेश के कानों में साक्षी की मधुर झंकारयुक्त वाणी गूँजी -
वासांसि जीर्णानि यथा विहाय नवानि गृह्णाति नरोऽपराणि । तथा शरीराणि विहाय जीर्णा न्यन्यानि संयाति नवानि देही । जैसे कोई व्यक्ति पुराने कपड़े उतार कर नये कपड़े पहनता है । वैसे ही इस नश्वर शरीर को धारण की हुई आत्मा पुराना शरीर त्याग कर नया शरीर प्राप्त करती है । हे योगी !  न जायते म्रियते वा कदाचिन्नायं भूत्वा 
भविता वा न भूयः । अजो नित्यः शाश्वतोऽयं पुराणो न हन्यते हन्यमाने शरीरे ।  यह न कभी पैदा होती है । और न कभी मरती है । यह तो अजन्मा । अंतहीन । शाश्वत और अमर है । सदा से है ।  शरीर के मरने पर भी इसका अन्त नहीं होता ।
......तभी बूङी मौलश्री गला फ़ाङकर रोयी - धीरू बेटा.. धीरू ।.. कहाँ है. तू ।.. मेरा अन्त समय.. आ गया ।.. मेरी बहू को.. बुला ।.. धीरज.. मुझे बचा ।.. बेटा धीरू.. मुझे इन.. जमों से बचा ।.. बेटा मेरे.. लाल !.. अपनी माँ के पास.. क्यों नहीं आता ।.. मैं हमेशा के लिये.. जा रही हूँ । बेटा..एक बार ..एक बार ..मेरे पास आ..तो..मेरे प्राण..सुख से..निकल..सकें..मुझे..  बचा..बेटा...मेरे..ला..  ..धी..रू..पा...नी...पा..न  ...पा..नी ।
नीलेश ने तुरन्त पानी लेकर उसके मुँह में डाला । उसने मिचीमिची आँखों से नीलेश को देखा । और बङी कठिनता से उसका हाथ थामकर बोली - मे..रा..धी..रू..बे..टा....  ...

----------


## xman

साक्षी फ़िर से बोली - य एनं वेत्ति हन्तारं यश्चैनं मन्यते हतम । उभौ तौ न विजानीतो नायं हन्ति न हन्यते
। जो इसे मारने वाला जानता है । या फिर जो इसे मरा मानता है । वह दोनों ही नहीं जानते । यह न मारती है । और न मरती है । हे योगी ! अन्तवन्त इमे देहा नित्यस्योक्ताः शरीरिणः । अनाशिनोऽप्रमेयस्   तस्माद्युध्यस्व  । यह देह तो मरणशील है । लेकिन शरीर में बैठने वाला आत्मा अन्तहीन  है । इस आत्मा का न तो अन्त है । और न ही इसका कोई मेल है ।
तब नीलेश ने वह हौलनाक नजारा देखा । जो उसने जीवन में पहली बार देखा । आठ दस छोटे छोटे बच्चे । कुछ आदमी । कुछ औरत । कुछ 84 के जीव पशु पक्षी आदि जो इस जिन्दा डायन के शिकार बने थे । एक बङे वृताकार रूप में मौलश्री के इर्द गिर्द घूमने लगे । रोना भूलकर भयभीत मौलश्री आँखे खोलकर उन्हें पथरायी आँखों से देखने लगी ।....
चंडूलिका साक्षी के चेहरे पर गहरी संतुष्टि के भाव आये । उसके मुँह से मानों संगीत का झरना बहा -
देहिनोऽस्मिन्यथा देहे कौमारं यौवनं जरा । तथा देहान्तरप्राप्ति  ्धीरस्तत्र न मुह्यति । आत्मा जैसे - देह के बाल, युवा या बूढे होने पर भी वैसी ही रहती है । उसी प्रकार देह का अन्त होने पर भी वैसी ही रहती है । बुद्धिमान लोग कभी इस पर व्यथित नहीं होते । अथ चैनं नित्यजातं नित्यं वा मन्यसे मृतम । तथापि त्वं महाबाहो नैवं शोचितुमर्हसि । हे योगी ! अगर तुम इसे बार बार जन्म लेती । और बार बार मरती भी मानो । तब भी तुम्हें शोक नहीं करना चाहिये ।
.....तब उसके योनिद्वार से बहुत सा मूत्र बाहर आया । और मलद्वार से मल भी । उसने छाती पर हाथ रख लिया । और निष्प्राण सी हुयी झुकती हुयी लेट गयी । उसने दो बार मुँह को इस तरह सिकोङा । मानों सूखे हलक में थूक को गटक रही हो

----------


## xman

साक्षी ने गहन संतुष्टि से नेत्र बन्द कर लिये । और यमदूतों को इशारा सा किया । फ़िर वह पुनः बोली -
न त्वेवाहं जातु नासं न त्वं नेमे जनाधिपाः । न चैव न भविष्यामः सर्वे वयमतः परम । न तुम्हारा । न मेरा । और न ही यह सब दूसरे अन्य । जो दिख रहे हैं । इनका कभी नाश होता है । और यह भी नहीं कि हम भविष्य मे नहीं रहेंगे । अव्यक्तादीनि भूतानि व्यक्तमध्यानि भारत । अव्यक्तनिधनान्ये   तत्र का परिदेवना ।देही नित्यमवध्योऽयं देहे सर्वस्य भारत । तस्मात्सर्वाणि भूतानि न त्वं शोचितुमर्हसि । हे योगी ! हर देह में जो आत्मा है । वह नित्य है । उसका वध नहीं किया जा सकता । इसलिये किसी भी जीव के लिये तुम्हें शोक नहीं करना चाहिये ।

----------


## xman

..और फ़िर वह निर्जीव हो गयी । एकाएक बिजली सी चमकी । और यमदूत उसका प्राणीनामा लेकर उत्तर दिशा स्थिति यमपुरी चले गये । जो अब उसकी तय मंजिल थी ।
- अलविदा प्रियतम ! अचानक साक्षी किसी नृत्यांगना की तरह झुककर नीलेश का अभिवादन करती हुयी बोली - अब मैं भी चलूँ ।
- बस एक बात और । वह अचानक ही बौखलाकर बोला - अब इसके मृत शरीर का क्या होगा ? इसका पुत्र बहुत दूर है । और शायद ही कोई इसका दाह संस्कार करे ।




- कुछ भी करो ! वह बोली - जो इसके नसीव में हो । और जो आपको उचित लगे ।
कहकर वह भी अदृश्य में अदृश्य हो गयी । और नीलेश को भी दिखना बन्द हो गयी ।
- दाता  ! नीलेश के मुँह से कराह निकली - तेरे रंग न्यारे ।
दो मिनट तक वह किंकर्तव्यविमूढ सा कुछ सोचता रहा । पर उसे कोई उपाय समझ न आया । तब वह मकान में जमा सूखे छोटे छोटे पेङ और बोरा बोरी टायप कूङा कागज को इकठ्ठा करता हुआ उस कमरे में लाने लगा । जलवा भी उसका मतलव समझ गया था । वह तेजी से उसका सहयोग करने लगा । मौलश्री के कपङे बिस्तर और अन्य कूङा मिलाकर इतना जलावन था । जो उसका अंतिम संस्कार करने के लिये पर्याप्त था । नीलेश ने आग के प्रति संवेदनशील अपने दोनों स्लीपिंग बैग भी उसकी चिता को यथास्थान समर्पित किये । फ़िर उसने एक बार सब कुछ को अंतिम बार देखा । और जलती हुयी मोमबत्ती को उठाकर चिता को अग्नि दी । कुछ ही देर में चिता धू धू कर जलने लगी । और अब पूरा जलने से पहले बुझने वाली नहीं थी । उसने जलवा का हाथ पकङा । और थके कदमों से बाहर आ गया । जलवा की आँखों में आँसू तैर रहे थे । खुद नीलेश भी उदास था ।
खामोश सुनसान सङक पर वे किसी रहस्यमय साये की भांति होटेल की तरफ़ बङे जा रहे थे ।

----------


## shashi009

*सच में कहानी का अंत वाकई दर्दनाक और दिल छु लेने वाला......लेकिन लगता आगे भी कहानी है....*

----------


## xman

अगले दिन के अखवार पर जैसे ही नीलेश की नजर गयी । वह खबर पढकर मुस्कराया ।
- और हुयी रहस्यमय बुङिया की रहस्यमय मौत । डायन का अन्त ।
हमारे विशेष संवाददाता के अनुसार - शहर में आतंक का पर्याय मानी जाने वाली रहस्यमय डायन के नाम से प्रसिद्ध वह बूङी औरत आखिरकार रहस्यमय तरीके से ही मृत्यु को प्राप्त हुयी । ऐसा अनुमान लगाया लगाया जाता है कि उसके घर में किसी तरह आग लग गयी । और वह जल मरी । डायन के नाम से प्रसिद्ध यह औरत अपने बेहद टूटे फ़ूटे पुश्तैनी मकान में अकेली रहती थी । उसके रिश्तेदारों सम्बन्धियों के बारे में भी उसके आसपास रहने वालों को कुछ पता नहीं है । कुछ बुजुर्ग लोगों ने बताया कि उसका एक पुत्र है ।  पर वह कहाँ है । किसी को कुछ पता नहीं । डायन के नाम से प्रसिद्ध उस औरत का दाह संस्कार करने की भी आवश्यकता नहीं आयी । क्योंकि उससे पहले ही वह जल चुकी थी । उसकी आधे से अधिक जली लाश को पोस्टमार्टम हेतु ले जाया गया है ।

----------


## xman

इसके कुछ ही देर में पीताम्बर का फ़ोन आ गया - हाँ नीलेश जी ! आपको एक खुशखबरी सुनाता हूँ । डायन मर गयी । आखिर भगवान भी कोई चीज है भाई । मेरा तो यही मानना है । भक्ति में बङी शक्ति है । देखो आप माइंड मत करना । पर ..पर क्योंकि अभी आप सीख ही रहे हो । मुझे नहीं लगता आप कुछ कर पाते ।
और मुझे नहीं लगता । वो आपके प्रसून जी भी कुछ ज्यादा कर पाते । वो कोई छोटी मोटी चीज नहीं थी । वो डायन थी । डायन । आखिर हम लोगों ने कहाँ कहाँ नहीं मन्नत माँगी थी । उससे छुटकारे के लिये । अब छुटकारा हो गया । हमेशा के लिये हो गया । अब हमारे बच्चे निर्भय होकर खेल सकते हैं । हम बहुत सुखी हो गये ।
इसके तीन बाद जलवा का फ़ोन आया - हाँ दादा ! वो रामू जी शूटिंग कबसे कर रहे हैं ? अगर वो लोकेशन पसन्द ना हो । तो फ़िर मेरे गाँव में आपको एक साथ 40 भूत मिल जायेंगे । हमारे खेत में बम्बे के पास जो बगिया में बरी ( बरगद का पेङ ) है ना । उस पर 40 भूत रहते हैं ।

----------


## xman

अरे तो तुम लोग क्या । नीलेश अजीब से स्वर में बोला - हनुमान चालीसा की जगह भूत चालीसा पढते हो ।
- मतलव ? जलवा उलझकर बोला ।
- मतलव यही हनुमान चालीसा पढने से  40 भूत भाग जाते हैं । और तेरे गाँव में  40 भूत  रहते हैं । फ़िर इसका मतलब तो यही हुआ । लोग जरूर भूत चालीसा पढते होंगे ।
- सही बोला दादा । मुझे लगता है । जलवा आश्चर्य से बोला - आप सच ही कह रहे हो । इस प्वाइंट पर तो मैंने आज तक सोचा ही नहीं । कभी गौर ही नही किया । लेकिन दादा ! आपसे एक ही रिकवेस्ट है । रामू जी की फ़िल्म में किसी छोटे मोटे भूत का रोल मुझे जरूर दिलवाना ।
- ओके..जलवा.. ओके ! कहकर नीलेश ने फ़ोन काट दिया ।
दरअसल अलौकिक घटनाओं के समय जलवा शून्यवत ही हो जाता था । और जो बाह्य घटनायें उसने देखी भी थी । वह मृत्युकन्या का मामला अलौकिक प्रसंग होने से उसे किसी भूले हुये आधे अधूरे भृमित सपने की तरह ही याद रहना था । क्योंकि उस पूरा समय वह नीदं स्वपन जागृति से हटकर तन्द्रा अवस्था में रहा था ।


|| समाप्त ||

----------


## Mitra

bahut sahi apne apne karmo ka khel hai sab kuch

----------


## vasimjavad

> प्रसून ने पूर्ण सहमति में सिर हिलाया । उसे कुछ समय पूर्व हुयी सुनामी की तवाही याद आयी । जिसमें शहर के शहर । देश के देश । बिलकुल मिट ही गये थे । जबकि दूध पीते अनेकों मासूम बच्चे किसी चमत्कार की तरह सकुशल बचे थे । न सिर्फ़ बचे थे । उन्हें मामूली खरोंच भी नहीं आयी थी ।उसे यकायक तमाम वे घटनायें याद आयीं । जिनमें 70 मंजिला तक से निर्दयता से फ़ेंके गये दूध पीते बच्चे किसी पेङ आदि की शाखा में उलझकर सकुशल बचे थे । बिना कोई मामूली रगङा खाये भी ।- इसलिये । रूपिका फ़िर से बोली - ये कभी मत समझो । जो आज घट रहा है । वो आज की वजह से है । या पिछले कुछ दिनों के कर्मों का परिणाम है । या सिर्फ़ इस जीवन के कर्मों की ही वजह से है । वास्तव में ये सिलसिला लाखों जन्मों में कभी पूर्व में किये कर्मों का परिणाम है । जो आज वृक्ष बनकर फ़ल फ़ूल रहा है । ये सभी कर्मफ़ल संयोग जब एक जगह इकठ्ठा हो जाते हैं । तब शालिमपुर जैसी घटना घटती है । मैं बस इतना ही जानती हूँ । और जो मुझे पता था । वो मैंने तुम्हें बताया ।- दाता ! उसके मुँह से कराह निकली - तेरा अन्त न जाणा कोय ।- खैर ! वह फ़िर से जान बूझ कर बोला - अब रत्ना और उसके बच्चों के बारे में बोलो । उनका क्या होगा ।नरसी का क्या होगा ? सुरेश की क्या गति हुयी होगी ? और इन दसों की क्या गति होगी ।- हाँ । वह भावहीन शून्यता से बोली - सुरेश तो पहले ही नरक में गया । महावीर और इतवारी भी मेरी जानकारी के अनुसार भयानक नरक में जायेंगें । अन्य आठ लोग भी कुछ समय के लिये अपने कर्म अनुसार थोङे समय हेतु साधारण अन्य नरकों में जायेंगे । फ़िर भगवान जाने । उनका क्या होगा । मुझे यही तक की गति मालूम रहती है । क्योंकि ये मेरे कार्यक्षेत्र में आता है ।और रत्ना और उसके परिवार की आप चिन्ता मत करो । नरसी पहले ही सुरेश की पत्नी के गर्भ में जा चुका है । रत्ना भी उसी के खानदान में जन्म लेगी । और उसके बच्चे भी । इन सभी की आयु अभी शेष है । रत्ना दोबारा से संस्कार शेष होने से नये जन्म में फ़िर से नरसी की पत्नी होगी । उसके बच्चे भी किसी न किसी रूप में उनके सम्बन्धी होंगे । बस खास बात ये होगी कि जिस बीस बीघा जमीन के लिये सुरेश ने उसे मार दिया था । वह तो उसकी होगी ही । और भी उसकी तमाम जमीन का वह मालिक होगा । सुरेश की पत्नी अपने पुत्र और पुत्रवधू को बहुत प्यार करने वाली होगी । और इस सबकी व्यवस्था । मतलब उन तीनों के पुनर्जन्म की व्यवस्था अगले तीन महीनों तक हो जायेगी । और क्योंकि वे जीवात्मायें पुनर्जन्म के लिये विशेष श्रेणी में आ गयीं । इसलिये प्रेत प्रेतनियाँ उनको तब तक मेरे आदेश से कभी तंग नहीं करेंगे ।कहकर वह चुप हो गयी । प्रसून ने सतुष्टि की एक गहरी सांस भरी ।समाप्त


 bahut badiya kahani he pad dil hil gaya

----------


## sangita_sharma

आपकी कहानिया लाजवाब और प्रशंसनीय होती हे हम सभी के साथ बाटने हेतु आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद एक्स मेन जी पर सारी कहानियों में प्रसून  और निलेश इन्ही दोनों का ज़िक्र होता हे किसी कहानी में इनका सक्षिप्त परिचय भी दीजिये मित्र

----------


## Rani Agrahari

X man जी आपकी कहानियाँ मुझे बहुत ही अच्छी लगती हैं, प्लीज और कहानियाँ पोस्ट कीजिए।

----------


## Rani Agrahari

टोटका"आइ आम नोट कंफर्टबल डूयिंग दिस" साक्षी ने बेचैनी से कहा"ओह कम ऑन" प्रेरणा खड़ी होती हुई बोली "फॉर अस?""चल ना यार" प्रेरणा का साथ देती हुईमहक भी उठ खड़ी हुई "हम सबने इस पर मिलकर फ़ैसला किया था. अब एंड मोमेंटपे हॅंड मत दे यार""यार मेरी क्या ज़रूरत है" साक्षी अब भी तैय्यार नही थी "तुम दोनो मिलकर कर लो ना""नही हो सकता यार" प्रेरणा ने कहा"मैने पहले भी बताया था कि इसके लिए 3 लड़कियों का होना ज़रूरी है एल्स इट्स नोट गॉना वर्क""यू गाइस हॅव सम्तिंग दट यू रियली वॉंट बट मुझे ऐसा कुच्छ नही चाहिए. आइ आम हॅपी आंड कॉंटेंट" साक्षी बोलीमहक : ओह कम ऑन डोंट गिव मी दट क्रॅप. एवेरिबडी वांट्स सम्तिंग, वन थिंग ओर अनदरसाक्षी : आइ डोंट

----------


## sapna15

भूत होते ही नहीं है

----------


## Rani Agrahari

प्रेरणा : ओके फाइन देन डू दिस फॉर अस. ऐसे ही कोई विश कर ले. हम दोनो को जो चाहिए वो मिल जाएगा और तेरी विश बोनस हो जाएगीथोड़ी देर के लिए तीनो औरतें चुप हो गयी"कुच्छ पैसे ही माँग ले यार" थोड़ी देर बाद प्रेरणा बोली "आती लक्ष्मी किसे बुरी लगती है""ओके" आख़िर में साक्षी मान गयी"लेट्स गेट इट ओवर वित देन"वो तीनो इस वक़्त प्रेरणा के घर पे थी.कमरे में सारी लाइट्स ऑफ थी और बीच में कॅंडल्स का एक गोल से घेरे में जलाया गया था. प्रेरणा और महक पहले से ही गोल घेरे के बीच में बैठीथी जबकि साक्षी उनके साथ आने से घबरारही थी."आर यू शुवर दिस ईज़ सेफ?" एक आखरी बार साक्षी ने उन दोनो का मंन बदलने की कोशिश की"यस इट ईज़" प्रेरणा बोली "और वैसे भी हम कोशिश ही तो कर रहे हैं. हू नोसकि ये सच है के नही. सच हुआ तो हमें जो चाहिए वो मिल जाएगा, नही हुआ तो सबकुच्छ वैसा ही रहेगा जैसा कि है""ओके" साक्षी ने कहा और घेरे के अंदरआ गयी.ज़मीन पर चॉक से गोल घेरा बनाया गया था जिसके बीचो बीच घेरे को च्छुटा हुआ एक सितारा बना हुआ था. चॉक के उपेर गोल घेरे की ही शेप में कॅंडल्सजल रही थी और अंदर कुच्छ समान रखा हुआ था.

----------


## Rani Agrahari

"ओके लेट्स स्टार्ट" प्रेरणा बोली"नाउ फॉर दिस टू वर्क, वी गॉटा ऑफर अवरसेल्व्स टू दा देविल. ऑफर और बॉडीस फॉर हिम टू टेक. अपना शरीर हमें शैतान को सौंपना है.देन ओन्ली ही ईज़ गोयिंग टू गिव अस और विशस वरना ये टोटका कभी काम नही करेगा""ओके" महक ने लंबी साँस लेते हुए कहाऔर उठ खड़ी हुई "आइ विल स्टार्ट"तीनो औरतों ने उस वक़्त एक गाउन पहनाहुआ था. महक खड़ी हुई सामने की तरफ सेअपना गाउन खोलकर उतारा और घेरे से बाहर फेंक दिया. गाउन के नीचे कुच्छ नही था. वो पूरी तरह से नंगी हो गयी.साक्षी ने अपनी बड़ी बहेन को यूँ अपने सामने नंगी देखा तो शरम से आँखें झुका ली पर प्रेरणा ने उपेर सेनीचे तक नज़र डालकर हल्के से सीटी बजाई."नाइस"महक के पूरे शरीर पर चर्बी का कहीं कोई नामो निशान नही था. तीनो बहनो में वो हमेशा सबसे पतली थी और उन मेंभी सबसे छ्होटी. जवान होने के बाद भी वो वैसे ही पतली रही. उठी हुई छ्होटी छ्होटी गोलाइयाँ , सपाट पेट, सुडोल टांगे."युवर टर्न" उसने प्रेरणा से कहाउसके बाद प्रेरणा खड़ी हुई और उसने भी अपना गाउन खोल कर घेरे से बाहर फेंक दिया.

----------


## Rani Agrahari

साक्षी के मुक़ाबले प्रेरणा का जिस्म भरा हुआ था. तीनो बहनो में वो सबसे लंबी थी और हल्की सी मोटी भी परये मोटापा जैसे उसके आकर्षण को और भीबढ़ा रहा था. बड़ी बड़ी चूचियाँ जो अपने ही वज़न से नीचे को ढालकी हुई थी, भरे भरे कूल्हे और टांगे, हल्का सा निकला हुआ पेट."युवर टर्न साक्षी" महक साक्षी की तरफ देखते हुए बोलीसाक्षी के चेहरे से सॉफ ज़ाहिर था केयूँ 2 औरतों के सामने नंगी होते हुए उसे शरम आ रही थी पर वो जानती थी के अब पिछे हटना ना-मुमकिन था. अब उसे भी अपनी दोनो बहनो का साथ देना पड़ेगा. जब पहली बार प्रेरणा ने इस टोटके के बारे में बताया था तब भी उसने उन दोनो को मना किया था. पहली वजह ये थी के उसे इन सब बातों में यकीन ही नही था, दूसरी ये के समझ में इस सब को पाप माना जाता था. पुराने ज़माने में जो औरतें ऐसा करती थी, उनको विच या जादूगरनी कहकर ज़िंदा जला दिया जाता था. पर फिर अपनी दोनो बहनो के कहने पर उसने हथियार डाल दिएऔर उनका साथ देने को राज़ी हो गयी."कम ऑन साक्षी" महक बोली "हम भी तो देखें के हमारी छ्होटी बहेन जवान होकर कैसी दिखती है?"

----------


## Rani Agrahari

"शट अप" साक्षी चिड़ते हुए बोली और उठ खड़ी हुई"रिलॅक्स स्वीटी" प्रेरणा बोली "तू इस वक़्त दो औरतों के सामने अपने कपड़े उतार रही है, किसी मर्द के सामने नही"साक्षी ने अपनी आँखें बंद की और गाउनउतार कर घेरे से बाहर फेंक दिया. अब तीनो औरतें पूरी तरह से नंगी थी.कमरे का महॉल एकदम जैसे अजीब सा हो गया. कॅंडल्स से उठता हुआ प्रकाश हवामें फेल रहा था और घेरे के बीच नंगी बैठी तीनो औरतों के जिस्म हल्की सी रोशनी में चमक रहे थे. प्रेरणा हाथ में एक किताब लिए कुच्छ मंत्रो का जाप कर रही थी जो उनमें से किसी को भी समझ नही आ रहे थे."टोटके का पहला पड़ाव हम पार कर चुकेहैं, यानी प्रेत-राज को खुश करने के लिए 3 तीन औरतें जो अपने शरीर को मर्ज़ी से उसके सुपुर्द कर रही है, अब दूसरा पड़ाव"कहकर उसने पास रखे एक बॅग में हाथ डाला और एक ज़िंदा मुर्गी निकाली."दूसरा पड़ाव, बलि"

----------


## Rani Agrahari

"नही प्लीज़" साक्षी फ़ौरन बोल पड़ी.वो पहले से जानती थी कि बॅग में क्याहै और क्या होने वाला है पर जब उसके सामने ही प्रेरणा ने मुर्गी की गर्दन पर च्छुरा रखा तो वो बिचल गयी."शट अप साक्षी" इस बार महक बोली तो उसकी आवाज़ में वो कठोरता थी जो बचपनमें भी साक्षी को चुप करा देती थी.इस बार भी उसने अपनी गर्दन दूसरी तरफफिरा ली."हे प्रेत-राज" प्रेरणा किताब से पढ़ती हुई ऊँची आवाज़ में बोली"तुम्हारी दासियाँ तुम्हारी सेवा में ये बलि दे रही है, स्वीकार करो"और फिर च्छुरा तेज़ी से मुर्गी की गर्दन पर चलने लगा. टोटके के अनुसार ही प्रेरणा ने गर्दन थोड़ी सी काटी और मुर्गी को छ्चोड़ दिया. जान अभी बाकी थी, मुर्गी फ़ौरन तड़पति हुई इधर उधर भागने लगी. गर्दन से टपकता खून इधर उधर गिरने लगा. कुच्छ तीनो औरतों के शरीर पर गिरा.साक्षी ने जो अब तक दूसरी तरफ देख रही थी यूँ मुर्गी के छटपटाने से अपनी गर्दन घुमा कर देखा. घेरे के बीच खून बिखरा पड़ा था जिसके कुच्छ च्चिंटे खुद उसके शरीर पर भी थे. उसके मुँह से चीख निकल गयी."चुप" प्रेरणा ने फ़ौरन आगे बढ़कर उसके मुँह पर हाथ रख दिया "अब टोटके का तीसरा पड़ाव. अपनी स्वामी के लिए तीन दासियों की रास-लीला"

----------


## Rani Agrahari

इससे पहले के साक्षी कुच्छ समझ पाती,प्रेरणा ने अपने होंठ आगे बढ़ाकर उसके होंठों पर रख दिए और एक हाथ से उसकी छाती पकड़ ली."क्या कर रही है" साक्षी ने फ़ौरन पिछे हटना चाहा पर ऐसा कर नही सकी. महक पहले से ही उसके पिछे आ बैठी और और उसके कंधो को पकड़ रखा था.दोनो बड़ी बहनो ने मिलकर साक्षी को ज़बरदस्ती नीचे लिटा दिया और उसके उपेर ऐसा चढ़ गयी जैसे उसको खा जाना चाहती हों.प्रेरणा झुकी हुई उसके होंठों को चूम रही थी और एक हाथ से चूची दबा रही थी. महक खुद साक्षी के साथ आकर हीज़मीन पर लेट गयी और झुक कर उसकी एक छाती को अपने मुँह में ले लिया."क्या कर रही हो?" साक्षी बड़ी मुश्किल से बोल पाई

----------


## Rani Agrahari

"ष्ह्ह्ह्ह्ह" उसके होंठ चूमती प्रेरणा एक पल के लिए बोली "जस्ट एंजाय. हम दोनो तो पहले भी ये कर चुकीहैं एक बार, तेरी शादी से पहले"और उसके बाद वासना जैसे हवा में फेल गयी. तीन नंगी औरतों के जिस्म एक दूसरे से उलझते चले गये. प्रेरणा झुकी हुई कभी साक्षी के होंठ चूमती तो कभी उसकी चूचियाँ चूसने लगती. महकबगल में बैठी हुई एक हाथ से साक्षी की *** को रगड़ रही थी और दूसरे हाथ की 2 अँगुलिया अपनी *** में चला रही थी.साक्षी भी ज़्यादा देर तक ना नुकुर नही कर सकी. अपने जिस्म पर अपनी दोनो बहनो के हाथों ने उसके सबर का बाँध तोड़ दिया और उसने फ़ौरन आगे बढ़कर प्रेरणा को धक्का देकर नीचे गिरा दिया और खुद उसके उपेर आ गयी."थ्ट्स इट" प्रेरणा मुस्कुराते हुए बोली "थ्ट्स माइ हॉर्नी लील सिस्टर. नाउ शो मी व्हाट यू कॅन डू. ईट मी"साक्षी के लिए सिर्फ़ इशारा काफ़ी था. वो फ़ौरन नीचे को खिसकती हुई प्रेरणा की टाँगो के बीच पहुँच गयी और अपने होंठ उसकी *** पर टीका दिए.अगले आधे घंटे तक तीनो बहने एक दूसरेसे उलझी रही. ध्यान प्रेरणा की आवाज़से टूटा."लुक. उधर देखो"तीनो ने नज़र उठाकर घेरे से बाहर रखेएक नींबू की तरफ देखा जो पहले हरे रंग का था पर अब पूरी तरह लाल हो चुका था।

----------


## Rani Agrahari

"टोटके का आखरी पड़ाव" कहते हुए प्रेरणा ने वहीं रखे एक बॅग से मुट्ठी भर राख निकाली और अपने जिस्म पर रगड़ते हुए ज़ोर से चिल्लाई."मैं चाहती हूँ के अकरम मुझे वापिस मिल जाए, फिर मेरी ज़िंदगी में आ जाए"उसकी देखा देखी महक ने भी अपने शरीर पर राख रगडी और चिल्लाई"मुझे एक बच्चा दे दो प्रेत राज. मुझे माँ बनना है, मेरी कोख भर दो"बारी साक्षी की थी. वो अब भी वासना कीमदहोशी में थी पर जब प्रेरणा ने इशारा किया तो उसने बॅग से मुट्ठी भरराख निकलाई और खुद पर रगड़ ली."मुझे पैसा चाहिए. 10 लाख रुपिये" उसके समझ में नही आया के क्या माँगे तो यही चिल्ला पड़ी.उस रात को गुज़रे एक हफ़्ता हो चुका था जब तीनो बहनो ने मिलकर उस टोटके को अंजाम दिया था. पर महक के दिमाग़ में इस वक़्त उस रात की जगह कल की रात चल रही थी. वो अब तक डरी सहमी अपने बिस्तर पर बैठी सोच रही थी के क्या करे.

----------


## shashi009

*वाह वाह रानीजी आपने भी कहानी की शुरुआत बहुत अच्छी की है.........आपके उत्साह वर्धन के लिए +++++ रेपो पॉइंट.*

----------


## sangita_sharma

> भूत होते ही नहीं है


होते हे सपना जी बिलकुल सत्य बात हे इंसानी सोच और समझ से परे पारलोकिक दुनिया हे मेस्वयम  अनुभव कर चुकी सखी

----------


## Rani Agrahari

महक को बचपन से ही माँ बनने का बड़ा शौक था. बचपन में भी जब वो अपने बहनो या पड़ोस के बच्चो के साथ घर घर खेलती तो हमेशा मम्मी बनती थी. उसका माँ बनने का ये पागलपाल ही इस बात कीवजह थी के उसने तीनो बहनो में सबसे पहले शादी कर ली पर शादी को 5 साल हो चुके थे पर कोईबच्चा नही हुआ था.अपने पति के साथ उसने सब कुच्छ ट्राइकिया, हर रात सेक्स किया, रात में 3-4 बार किया, हर पोज़िशन ट्राइ की पर कुच्छ नतीजा नही निकला. थक हार कर जब वो डॉक्टर के पास पहुँचे तो पता चला के उसका पति बाप बनने के क़ाबिल ही नही था. वो महक को बिस्तर पर खुश तो रख सकता था पर उसको माँ नही बनासकता था.उसके उपेर उस दिन जैसे बिजली सी गिर पड़ी थी. कुदरत ने अजीब मज़ाक किया था उसके साथ. अपने पति से वो बहुत प्यार करती थी इसलिए उसे छ्चोड़ने का ख्याल दूर दूर तक उसके दिमाग़ मेंकहीं नही था. अगले एक साल तक वो जाने कितने डॉक्टर्स, कितने हकीम, कितने वेद्यो को पास अपने पति को लेकर गयी पर जो उसको चाहिए था वो नही मिला.और यही पागल पन था के जब प्रेरणा ने उसे उस टोटके के बारे में बताया तो वो फ़ौरन राज़ी हो गयी.उसका पति अब भी शहर से बाहर था इसलिएउसे अब भी इस बात का पता नही चला था के उसका वो ठीक हुआ या नही.ठीक एक हफ़्ता पहले देर रात घर में एक आहट हुई तो उसकी आँख खुली. वो आधी नींद में अपने बेडरूम से निकल कर बाहर आई. ड्रॉयिंग रूम की लाइट्स अब भी ऑफ थी. इस डर से के कहीं किचन में बिल्ली ना घुस आई हो, वो किचन की तरफ बढ़ी ही थी के 2 हाथों ने उसको पिछे से जाकड़ लिया.

----------


## Rani Agrahari

वो कुल मिला कर कितने थे ये महक को पहले पता नही चल पाया था. जब उसको पिछे से अचानक यूँ पकड़ा गया तो उसनेछूटने की पूरी कोशिश की. एक हाथ उसके मुँह पर था जिसकी वजह से वो चिल्ला नही सकी पर इस छिना झपटी में उसका सरपास के एक दरवाज़े से जा लगा और वो अपने होश खो बैठी.उसके बाद बहुत देर तक उसके शरीर को अच्छी तरह से इस्तेमाल किया गया. उसके साथ वो सब किया गया जो उसने अपने पति के साथ भी नही किया था.सर पर लगी चोट की वजह से वो ना तो होशमें थी पर पूरी तरह बेहोश भी नही थी. उसके साथ क्या हो रहा है ये वो अच्छीतरह जानती थी पर उस सबको रोकने की हिम्मत उसके शरीर में बिल्कुल भी नही थी."क्या कर रहा है?""थोड़ी सी ऐश""अबे इतना टाइम नही है. माल उठा और निकल""अर्रे जब आ ही गये हैं तो चोरी के साथ साथ थोड़ी सी अय्याशि भी कर लें"ऐसी कुच्छ आवाज़ें उसे सुनाई दे रही थी. जिस्म पर ठंडी हवा महसूस हुई तो उसे अपने नंगेपन का एहसास हुआ. उसके कपड़े जाने कब के उतार दिए गये थे.फिर उसके मुँह पर एक रुमाल बाँध दियागया और सामने रखी एक टेबल पर झुका दिया गया. पता नही कितने देर तक पिछे से लग रहे धक्को का उसको एहसास होता रहा पर जैसे उस थोड़े से टाइम में हीकितनी सदिया गुज़र गयी.पता नही एक, पता नही 2, पता नही 3 या जाने कितने, एक एक करके उसके पिछे आते रहे और उसके शरीर को भोगते रहे. किसने उसकी *** में धक्के लगाए और किसने उसकी गांद में, महक को कोई अंदाज़ा नही रहा.

----------


## xman

रानी जी आपका इस सूत्र पर स्वागत है आपने तो बहुत अछि कहानी पर्स्तुत की है इसके लिए आपको मेरी तरफ से रेपो

----------


## Rani Agrahari

जब होश आया तो सुबह हो चुकी थी. वो पूरी तरह नंगी अब भी ड्रॉयिंग रूम में पड़ी थी. सर दर्द के मारे फटा जा रहा था और उससे कहीं ज़्यादा दर्द उसकी टाँगो के बीच हो रहा था. मुश्किल से वो उठी और कमरे का जायज़ालिया.घर की हर कीमती चीज़ गायब थी.अगले कुच्छ दिन तक उसके घर में पोलीसका आना जाना लगा रहा. उसका पति भी वापिस आ गया. लाख चाहते हुए भी वो अपने पति से बलात्कार की बात का ज़िक्र नही कर सकी. सदमे से वो बीमार पड़ गयी थी इसलिए बिस्तर पकड़ लिया था. डॉक्टर्स आए और उसको दवाई लिख कर दे गये.अचानक फोन की घंटी बजी तो वो अपने ख्यालो से बाहर आई."हेलो" फोन उठा कर वो बोली"हेलो मिसेज़. सिंग" दूसरी तरफ से उसके फॅमिली डॉक्टर की खुशी से भरी आवाज़ आई "कंग्रॅजुलेशन. आपको कुच्छनही हुआ है बल्कि न्यूज़ तो खुश होनेवाली है. यू आर प्रेग्नेंट"फिर डॉक्टर ने क्या बोला ये महक ने सुना ही नही. टोटके से 3 महीने पहले से उसका पति शहर से बाहर था और टोटकेके बाद भी अब तक वो उसके साथ सोया नही था."आइ आम प्रेग्नेंट" उसने दिल ही दिल में सोचा और बलात्कार की पूरी घटना जैसे फिर उसके दिमाग़ में घूमने लगी.उस रात को गुज़रे एक हफ़्ता हो चुका था जब तीनो बहनो ने मिलकर उस टोटके को अंजाम दिया था पर प्रेरणा को अब तक वो चीज़ हासिल नही हुई थी जिसके लिए उसने इतना सब किया था, यानी उसका पति अकरम जो अब उससे तलाक़ लेकर किसीऔर औरत के साथ रह रहा था.अकरम को वो स्कूल से जानती थी और जी जान से उससे प्यार भी करती थी. दोनो स्कूल और कॉलेज में साथ रहे और फिर शादी कर ली. जितना वो अकरम को चाहती थी, उतना वो भी उससे प्यार करता था.पर वो प्यार जो शादी से पहले उन दोनोकी ज़िंदगी था अकरम की लिए शादी के बाद जैसे एक परेशानी बन गया था. प्रेरणा हद से कहीं ज़्यादा पस्सेसिव थी जो अपने पति को हर वक़्तअपने पल्लू से बाँध कर रखना चाहती थीऔर ये बात अकरम को शायद मंज़ूर नही थी.

----------


## Rani Agrahari

शादी से पहले वो हर वक़्त उसे फोन करती ये जानने के लिए वो कहाँ है, उसने खाना खाया या नही, किस रंग के कपड़े उसने आज पहने हैं, उसकी तबीयत कैसी है वगेरह वगेरह और इन सारी बातों की वजह से अकरम भी उसका दीवानाथा.पर फिर शादी के बाद प्रेरणा का अकरम के लिए पागल पन जैसे और बढ़ गया.जाने कहाँ से उसके दिमाग़ में ये बातआ गयी के वो उसको धोखा दे रहा है. उसके दिमाग़ ने जाने कहाँ से ये कहानी गढ़ ली के क्यूंकी वो इतने सालों से अकरम के साथ सो रही है इसलिए अब उसका दिल भर गया है और वो दूसरी औरतों के पास जाता है. वो अपने पति की हर चीज़ को बड़ी बारीकी से देखा करती.कहीं कोई लंबा बाल तो उसके कपड़ो पर नही.कहीं उसके जिस्म पर कोई लिपस्टिक का निशान तो नही.कहीं उसके कपड़ो से किसी औरत की खुश्बू तो नही आ रही.वो दिन में 50 बार अकरम को फोन करती ये जानने के लिए के वो कहीं किसी लड़की के साथ तो नही.और फिर जब हद बढ़ गयी तो अकरम ने परेशान होकर उससे तलाक़ ले लिया और प्रेरणा अपने घर में अकेली रह गयी. बिजली उसपर तब गिरी जब उनके तलाक़ के1 साल बाद अकरम ने किसी और औरत से शादी कर ली.उनके तलाक़ की सबसे बड़ी वजह उनका धर्म भी था. अकरम मुस्लिम था और उसके घरवाले चाहते थे के वो किसी मुस्लिम लड़की से शादी करे पर जब उनकी मर्ज़ीके खिलफ़्फ़ उसने प्रेरणा से शादी की तो उन्होने अकरम से अपने सारे रिश्ते तोड़ दिए थे.तलाक़ के बाद अब अकरम को अपने घरवालेभी वापिस मिल गये थे और उनकी मर्ज़ी के मुताबिक उसने एक मुस्लिम लड़की से शादी भी कर ली थी.

----------


## Rani Agrahari

प्रेरणा ने हर कोशिश की के अकरम लौट कर उसके पास आ जाए पर ऐसा हुआ नही. उसने उसके आगे हाथ पावं जोड़े, मिन्नत की, अपना बर्ताव बदलने के वादे किए पर वो फिर लौट कर नही आया.दिन हफ़्तो में बदल गये और हफ्ते महीनो मे पर प्रेरणा लाख कोशिश के बाद भी अकरम को भूल नही सकी.और एक दिन उसने अख़बार में एक आड् देखी."बेंगाली बाबा ... हर समस्या का निवारण मिंटो में"जब और कोई तरीका काम नही आया तो प्रेरणा ने तन्त्र मन्त्र का सहारा लिया. कभी बाबा के पास गयी, कई टोटके किए पर फिर भी कामयाबी नही मिली.और फिर एक तांत्रिक ने उसे एक और टोटका बताया जिसके ज़रिए वो अकरम को हासिल कर सकती थी. अगर टोटके के सारे नियमो का पालन किया जाए, पूरी क्रियाको ढंग से अंजाम दिया जाए तो प्रेत-राज खुद उसकी मुराद पूरी करेंगे.और प्रेरणा को जैसे मुँह माँगी मुराद मिल गयी थी. टोटके के लिए उसे 2 लड़कियाँ और चाहिए थी, उसकी दोनो बहने, टोटके के लिए उसे प्रेत को रिझाने के लिए रास लीला करनी थी और साक्षी के साथ वो ऐसा पहले भी कर चुकी थी.महक को तो उसने बड़ी आसानी से मना लिया पर साक्षी इतनी जल्दी नही मानी.पर आख़िर में प्रेरणा की ज़िद के आगेउसने भी घुटने टेक ही दिए थे.टोटके के मुताबिक अगर आख़िर में बाहर रखे नींबू का रंग लाल हो जाए तोसमझो के टोटका पूरा हो गया और करने वालो की इच्छा पूरी हो जाएगी पर अब तक ऐसा हुआ नही था. अकरम अब भी प्रेरणा की ज़िंदगी में नही आया था.प्रेरणा ने घड़ी पर नज़र डाली. रात के 10 बज रहे थे. जिस इलाक़े में वो रहती थी वो शहर से बहुत बाहर था इसलिए 9 बजने तक बाहर काफ़ी सुनसान हो जाता था.

----------


## Rani Agrahari

उसने उठकर कुच्छ खाने के लिए बनाया और खाकर सोने के लिए जा ही रही थी के फोन की घंटी बजी."हेलो" फोन उठाकर वो बोली"मैं बोल रही हूँ" दूसरी तरफ से एक औरत की आवाज़ आई. प्रेरणा उसको जानतीथी. उसका नाम असमा था, अकरम की दूसरी बीवी."प्लीज़ फोन मत रखना" दूसरी तरफ से आवाज़ आई"टाइम देखा है? रात के 12 बजने वाले हैं" प्रेरणा ने कहा"जानती हूँ पर तुम्हें कुच्छ बताना था. पता नही तुम्हें पता चला या नही पर अकरम अब नही रहे"

----------


## Rani Agrahari

प्रेरणा को जैसे धक्का सा लगा. अपने कानो पर जैसे यकीन ही नही हुआ. नही, ये बात उसको पता नही थी. अकरम या उसकेकिसी जानने वाले से बात हुए प्रेरणा को 6 महीने से ज़्यादा हो गये थे. सच तो ये था के वो अब खुद किसी से भी बातनही करती थी अपनी बहनो के सिवा ना किसी से मिलने जाती थी. कोई हैरानी नही कि अकरम की मौत की खबर उसको नही लगी."कब?" उसने अटकती हुई आवाज़ में पुछा"2 हफ्ते पहले. रोड आक्सिडेंट" दूसरी तरफ से आवाज़ आई.प्रेरणा की जैसे दुनिया ही ख़तम हो गयी थी, जीने की वजह नही बची थी जैसे कोई. जिसको पाने के लिए वो मरी जा रहीथी अब वो खुद मर चुका था."जानती हूँ कि तुम उसको बहुत चाहती थी इसलिए सोचा के मैं खुद ही बता दूँ" असमा की आवाज़ आईथोड़ी देर तक उसने असमा से बात की औरफोन रख कर फूट फूट कर रो पड़ी. जाने वो कब तक यूँ ही बैठी रोती रही . वक़्त का कोई अंदाज़ा ही नही रहा.दरवाज़े पर अचानक हुई दस्तक से वो उठी और गेट तक आई."कौन?" उसने पुछा तो बाहर से कोई आवाज़ नही आई"कौन है?" उसने फिर पुछादरवाज़े के दूसरी तरफ से ऐसी बदबू आ रही थी जैसी किसी जानवर के मर जाने के बाद हवा में फेल जाती है."कौन है?" उसने फिर से पुछा"मैं हूँ, अकरम. मैं तुम्हारे पास आ गया हूँ प्रेरणा" दूसरी तरफ से ऐसी आवाज़ आई जैसे कोई बड़ी मुश्किल से बोल पा रहा हो.

----------


## Rani Agrahari

उस रात को गुज़रे एक हफ़्ता हो चुका था जब तीनो बहनो ने मिलकर उस टोटके को अंजाम दिया था और तबसे ही.साक्षी पूरी कोशिश कर रही थी के उस रात को भूल जाए.उस रात जो हुआ था वो सोच सोच कर ही जैसे उसे शरम आ जाती थी. वो एक पढ़ी लिखी औरत थी पर फिर भी अपनी बहेन की बातों में आकर जाने कैसे वो इस सब तन्त्र मन्त्र के चक्कर में पड़ गयी.और सबसे बड़ी बात जो उसको परेशान कर रही थी वो थी के उसने एक बार फिर अपनी बेहेनो के साथ लेज़्बीयन रीलेशन कायम किया था.उसकी शादी से पहले एक रात जब वो प्रेरणा के साथ एक पार्टी से लौटी तोदोनो बहने पूरी तरह नशे में थी. अपने माँ बाप की नज़र बचाकर वो चुप चाप अपने कमरे में घुसी और साक्षी फ़ौरन ही सो गयी थी.आधी रात जब प्रेरणा उसके बिस्तर में घुसी तो साक्षी की आँख खुली थी और वोपहली रात थी जब दोनो बहनो ने आपस मेंजिस्मानी रिश्ता बनाया था. सुबह साक्षी ने रो रोकर बुरा हाल कर लिया था और तब प्रेरणा ने उससे वादा किया था के वो इस बारे में किसी से कुच्छ नही कहेगी और फिर ऐसा कभी नही होगा.पर उसका वादा ग़लत निकला. ऐसा फिर हुआ था उस रात और इस बार उन दोनो के साथ उस पाप में महक भी शामिल थी.साक्षी ने फ़ौरन अपने दिमाग़ से ख्याल झटका और घर के काम में लग गयी.सूरज से उसकी शादी को 2 साल हो चुके थे. उसका पति एक हॅंडसम आदमी थी और एकप्राइवेट फर्म में बतौर इंजिनियर काम करता था. इस बात से कहीं बढ़ कर जिस बात की उसे खुशी थी वो ये थी के सूरज एक नेक आदमी था, दिल का साफ. हमेशा खुश रहने वाला इंसान जो उसको खुश रखना भी अच्छी तरह जानता था.उसने अपने पति को अपनी गुज़री ज़िंदगी के बारे में सब कुच्छ बताया था, सिवाय उस रात के जब वो और प्रेरणासाथ सोई थे.

----------


## Rani Agrahari

"क्यूँ क्यूँ क्यूँ" उसने फिर दिल ही दिल में अपने आपको कोसा "क्यूँ मैं दीदी की बातों में आ गयी"जब उसने पहली बार प्रेरणा के बताए टोटके के बारे में सुना था तो फ़ौरन इनकार कर दिया था और उसकीसबसे बड़ी वजह थी के उसको ऐसा कुच्छ नही चाहिए था जिसके लिए उसे तन्त्र मन्त्र जैसी बकवास बातों का सहारा लेना पड़े.दूसरी हैरत उसको तब हुई जब ये पता चला के उसकी मनझली बहेन महक भी प्रेरणा का साथ दे रही है.बड़े दिन तक दोनो बड़ी बहने मिलकर साक्षी को मनाने की कोशिश करते रहे और वो लगातार इनकार करती रही पर फिर मजबूर होकर उसने घुटने टेक दिए और इसबात की वजह थी के वो अपनी बहनो से बहुत प्यार करती थी.वो ये सोचकर गयी थी के सब कुच्छ वैसाही होगा जैसा उसने फ़िल्मो में देखा है. तंत्र मन्त्र का जाप, मुर्गी की बलि और ऐसा ही और कुच्छ भी. इसके अलावा प्रेरणा और महक ने उसको कुच्छ नही बताया था और साक्षी को दूर दूर तक कोई अंदाज़ा भी नही था के इससे ज़्यादा कुच्छ और भी हो सकता है.पर ऐसा हुआ.उस रात ही प्रेरणा ने उसको बताया था के पूरे टोटके के दौरान तीनो बहनो कोपूरी तरह से नंगी रहना है. ये टोटका तभी काम करता है जब इंसान उसी हालत में जिस हालत में वो पैदा हुआ था. साक्षी ने तब भी बहुत हल्ला मचाया थापर फिर आख़िर मान गयी थी.पर यूँ तीनो बहनो का एक दूसरे के नज़दीक आना? ये उसने नही सोचा था और ना ही उसको बताया गया था.जो बात उसको सबसे ज़्यादा परेशान कर रही थी वो ये थी के उस खेल में उसने भी बराबर का हिस्सा लिया था और उसे मज़ा भी आया था. ये सोच सोच कर ही वो जैसे शरम से गढ़ जाती थी.

----------


## Rani Agrahari

पर बात यहीं ख़तम नही हुई थी. उस रात का असर अब भी उसके दिमाग़ पर था और यही वजह थी के पिच्छले 2 हफ़्तो में जब भी सूरज उसके करीब आता, उसको छुता,रात को बिस्तर पर उससे प्यार करता, उसके नंगे शरीर पर हाथ फिराता तो उसके दिमाग़ में फ़ौरन प्रेरणा आ जाती.फ़ौरन वो सोचने लगती के किस तरफ प्रेरणा उसके जिस्म से खेल रही थी."ओह गॉड !!!" उसने अपने दिमाग़ से ये ख्याल झटके और घड़ी पर नज़र डाली.रात के 9 बज रहे थे. उसका पूरा दिन यूँ ही ख्यालों में गुज़र गया था.आम तौर पर सूरज 6 बजे तक लौट आता था पर कभी कभी लेट भी हो जाता था. और कई बार तो ऐसा होता था के वो खाना खाकर सो जाती थी और सूरज रात को देर से आके चुप चाप उसकी बगल में लेट जाता था."आज फिर से लेट और फोन करके बताया भी नही" उसने दिल ही दिल में सोचा और खाना बनाकर अकेले ही खाया.रात को फोन की घंटी बजने पर उसकी आँखखुली. बगल में देखा तो सूरज अब तक लौटा नही था. घड़ी देखी तो 1 बज रहा था."हेलो" फोन उठा कर उसने कहा"हेलो मॅ'म" दूसरी तरफ से आवाज़ आई"मैं एम&एस कन्स्ट्रक्षन्स से बोल रहा हूँ""हांजी कहिए" ये वही कंपनी थी जहाँ उसका पति चीफ इंजिनियर था"आइ आम सॉरी टू टेल यू मॅ'म बट देर हॅज़ बीन अन आक्सिडेंट"सुनकर साक्षी का दिल धड़क गया."कैसा आक्सिडेंट?" उसने फ़ौरन सवाल किया "मेरे पति कहाँ हैं?"थोड़ी देर के लिए फोन पर खामोशी च्छागयी. वो कुच्छ मिनिट भी साक्षी को जैसे कई साल लगने लगे."वेर ईज़ माइ हज़्बेंड?" वो जैसे चिल्ला पड़ी"आइ आम सॉरी मॅ'म पर एक अंडर कन्स्ट्रक्षन बिल्डिंग कोलॅप्स हो गयी. आपके पति को काफ़ी चोट आई थी और वो बच नही पाए"साक्षी की पूरी दुनिया जैसे गोल गोल घूमने लगी."कंपनी की तरफ से हम इस दुखद पल में आपके साथ हैं. कंपनी के मालिक आपको 10 लाख रुपए बतौर कॉंपेन्सेशन देने को तैय्यार हैं" देखा दोस्तो कई बार जब हम किस्मत से ज़्यादा माँगते है तो उसका अंजाम ऐसा ही होता है दोस्तोकहानी कैसी लगी ज़रूर बताना।

----------


## Rani Agrahari

ये "टोटका" कैसा लगा दोस्तों अपनी अमूल्य राय से मुझे अवश्य अवगत कराएँ।   अब मैं आप लोगों के मनोरंजन के लिए एक नई कहानी पेश करने जा रही हूँ  पसंद आए तो कमेँट जरूर दें।

----------


## Rani Agrahari

"सफेद लिबास""रास्ता भूल गये हैं क्या साहिब" आवाज़ सुनकर मैं पलटावो एक छ्होटे से कद की लड़की थी, मुश्किल से 5 फुट, रंग सावला और आम सी शकल सूरत. देखने में उसमें कोई भी ख़ास बात नही थी जो एक लड़के को पसंदआए. उसने एक सफेद रंग की सलवार कमीज़ पहेन रखी थी.मुझे अपनी तरफ ऐसे देखते पाया तो हँसपड़ी."मैने यहीं रहती हूँ, वो वहाँ पर मेरा घर है" हाथ से उसने पहाड़ के ढलान पर बने एक घर की तरफ इशारा किया"अक्सर शहर से लोग आते हैं और यहाँ रास्ता भूल जाया करते हैं. गेस्ट हाउस जाना है ना आपने?""हां पर यहाँ सब रास्ते एक जैसे ही लग रहे हैं. समझ ही नही आता के कौन सेपहाड़ पर चढ़ु और किस से नीचे उतर जाऊं" मैने भी हँसी में उसका साथ देते हुए कहा.मैं देल्ही से सरकारी काम से आया था. पेशे से मैं एक फोटोग्राफर हूँ और काई दिन से अफवाह सुनने में आ रही थीके यहाँ जंगल में एक 10 फुट का कोब्रा देखा गया है. इतना बड़ा कोब्रा हो सकता है इस बात पर यकीन करना ही ज़रा मुश्किल था पर जब बार बार कई लोगों ने ऐसा कहा तो मॅगज़ीन वालो ने मुझे यहाँ भेज दिया था के मैं आकर पता करूँ और अगर ऐसा साँप हैतो उसकी तस्वीरें निकालु.उत्तरकाशी तक मेरी ट्रिप काफ़ी आसानरही. देल्ही से मैं अपनी गाड़ी में आया था जो मैने उत्तरकाशी छ्चोड़ दी थी क्यूंकी वान्हा से उस गाओं तक जहाँ साँप देखा गया था, का रास्ता पैदल था. कोई सड़क नही थी, बस एक

----------


## Rani Agrahari

था. दूसरी तरफ एक गहरी वादी और सामने डूबता हुआ सूरज."कोब्रा मिले या ना मिले" मैं दिल हीदिल में सोचा "पर मैं यहाँ बार बार आता रहूँगा""आप आराम करिए साहब" केर्टेकर ने मेरे कॉटेज का दरवाज़ा खोला और समान अंदर रखते हुए कहा "वैसे तो यहाँ हर चीज़ का इंटेज़ाम है, बाकी और कुच्छ चाहिए हो तो मुझे बताईएएगा"कहकर उसने हाथ जोड़े और वापिस गेस्ट हाउस की तरफ चला गया. पर वो लड़की वहीं खड़ी रही.मैं कॉटेज के अंदर आया तो वो भी मेरेसाथ साथ ही अंदर आ गयी."क्या हुआ?" मैने उसको यूँ अंदर आते देखा तो पुछाजवाब में उसने सिर्फ़ कॉटेज का दरवाज़ा बंद कर दिया और पलटकर मेरी तरफ देखा. इससे पहले की मैं कुच्छ और समझ पाता, उसने अपने गले से दुपट्टा निकाल कर एक तरफ फेंक दिया."ओहो हो हो " मैं उसकी इस हरकत पर एकदम घबरा कर पिछे को हट गया "क्या कर रही हो?"तभी मुझे केर्टेकर की 2 मिनट पहले कही बात याद आई के यूँ तो यहाँ सब इंटेज़ाम है, पर कुच्छ और चाहिए हो तो मैं उसको बता दूं."देखो अपना दुपट्टा प्लीज़ उठा लो. मेरी इस तरह की कोई ज़रूरत नही है. अगर तुम पैसो के लिए ये सब कर रही हो तो वो मैं तुम्हें ऐसे ही दे दूँगा"वो मेरे सामने एक सफेद रंग की कमीज़ में बिना दुपट्टे के खड़ी थी. कमीज़ के पिछे से सफेद ब्रा ब्रा की स्ट्रॅप्स नज़र आ रही थी. जैसे ही मैने फिर पैसे की बात की, उसकी वो नीली आँखें फिर से उदास हो चली."आपको लगता है ये मैं पैसे के लिए कर रही हूँ? किस तरह की लड़की समझ रहे हैं आप मुझे?"कहते हुए उसकी आँखों में पानी भर आया. मेरा दिल अचानक ऐसे उदास हुआ जैसे मेरा जाने क्या खो गया हो, दिल किया के छाती पीटकर, दहाड़े मारकर रोपडू, अपने कपड़े फाड़ दूं, इस पहाड़ से कूद कर अपनी जान दे दूं."नही मेरा वो मतलब नही था" मैने फ़ौरन बात संभालते हुए कहा "मुझे समझ नही आया के तुम ऐसा क्यूँ कर रहीहो. मेरा मतल्ब....."मैं कह ही रहा था के वो धीरे धीरे चलती मेरे नज़दीक आ गयी."ष्ह्ह्ह्ह्ह" कहते हुए उसने अपनी अंगुली मेरे होंठों पर रख दी "यूँ कहिए के ये मैं सिर्फ़ इसलिए कर रही हूँ क्यूंकी आप पसंद हैं मुझे"

----------


## Rani Agrahari

बाहर हल्का हल्का अंधेरा हो चला था. कमरे के अंदर भी कोई लाइट नही थी. उस हल्के अंधेरे में मैने एक नज़र उस परडाली तो मुझे एहसास हुआ के वो गंदी सी दिखने वाली लड़की असल में कितनी सुंदर थी.वो दुनिया की सबसे सुंदर लड़की थी.मैने बेधड़क होकर अपने होंठ आगे किए और उसके होंठों पर रख दिए. उन होंठों की नर्माहट जैसे मेरे होंठों से होती मेरे जिस्म के रोम रोम में उतर गयी. हम दोनो दीवाना-सार एक दूसरे कोचूम रहे थे. वो कभी मेरेचेहरे को सहलाती तो कभी मेरे बालों में उंगलियाँ फिराती. कद में मुझसे काफ़ी छ्होटी होने के कारण उसको शायद मुझे चूमने के लिए अपने पंजों पर उठना पड़ रहा था और मुझको काफ़ी नीचे झुकना पड़ रहा था. अपनेहाथों से मैने उसकी कमर को पकड़ रखा था और उसको उपेर की तरफ उठा रहा था.और तब मुझे एहसास हुआ के उसको चूमते चूमते अब मैं पूरी तरह सीधा खड़ा था. उसका चेहरा अब बिल्कुल मेरे चेहरे के सामने था और उसकी बाहें मेरे गले में थी. मैने हैरत में एक नज़र उसके पैरों की तरफ डाली तोपता चला के मैने उसको कमर से पकड़ करउपेर को उठा लिया था और उसकी पावं हवा में झूल रहे थे.वो किसी फूल की तरह हल्की थी. मुझे एहसास ही नही हो रहा था के मैने एक जवान लड़की को यूँ अपने हाथों के बल हवा में पकड़ रखा है. ज़रा भी थकान नही. अगर वो उस वक़्त ना बोलती तो पतानही मैं कब तक उसको यूँ ही हवा में उठाए चूमता रहता."बिस्तर" उसने मुझे चूमते चूमते अपने होंठ पल भर के लिए अलग किए और उखड़ती साँसों के बीच बोली.इशारा समझ कर मैं फ़ौरन उसको यूँ उठाए उठाए रूम के एक कोने में बने बेड तक लाया और उसको नीचे लेटाकार खुद उसके उपेर आ गया.मैं इससे पहले भी कई बार कई अलग अलग लड़कियों के साथ बिस्तर पर जा चुका था इसलिए अंजान खिलाड़ी तो नही था. जानता था के क्या करना है पर उस वक़्त जैसे दिमाग़ ने काम करना ही बंद कर दिया था. जितना मज़ा मुझे उस वक़्त उसको चूमने में आ रहा था उठा तो कभी किसी लड़की को छोड़ कर भी नहीआया था.

----------


## Rani Agrahari

"एक मिनट" मैं एक पल के लिए अलग होता हुआ बोला "किस हद तक तुम्हारे लिए ठीक है"आख़िर वो एक छ्होटे से गाओं की लड़कीथी. पहली बार में सब कुच्छ शायद उसको ठीक ना लगे."मैं पूरी तरह से आपकी हूँ" उसने हल्की सी आवाज़ में कहा और फिर मुझे अपने उपेर खींच लिया.

----------


## Rani Agrahari

कमरे में अब पूरी तरह अंधेरा था. बस हम दोनो के चूमने की आवाज़, कपड़ो की सरसराहट और भारी साँसों के अलावा और कोई आवाज़ नही थी.पहाड़ों में शाम ढल जाने के बाद एक अजीब सा सन्नाटा फेल जाता है. दूर दूर तक सिर्फ़ हवा और किसी जानवर के चिल्लाने की आवाज़ को छ्चोड़कर और कुच्छ सुनाई नही पड़ता. कुच्छ को ये सन्नाटा बड़ा आरामदेह लगता है और कुच्छ कोये सन्नाटा रुलाने की ताक़त भी रखता है. उस वक़्त भी यही आलम था. बाहर पूरी तरह अजीब सी खामोशी थी.जैसे पूरी क़ायनत खामोश खड़ी हम दोनो के मिलन की गवाह बन रही हो. दिल की धड़कन इस तरह तेज़ हो चली थी के मुझे लग रहा था के कहीं कोई शोर ना सुन ले.मेरा दिमाग़ कुन्द पड़ चुका था. आगे बढ़ने का ख्याल भी मेरे दिमाग़ में नही आ रहा था. उस पर चढ़ा बस उसको चूमे जा रहा था.तभी उसने मेरा एक हाथ पकड़ा और अपने गले से हटाते हुए धीरे से नीचे लाई और अपनी एक छाती पर रख दिया.एक बड़ा सा नरम गुदाज़ अंग मेरी हथेली में आ गया."इतने बड़े" ये पहला ख्याल था जो मेरे दिमाग़ में आया था. उसको पहली बार देख कर ये अंदाज़ा हो ही नही सकता था के उसकी गोलाईयाँ इतनी बड़ी बड़ी हैं."बड़ी पसंद है ना आपको?" उसने धीरे से मेरी कान में कहा.और ये सच भी था. अपनी लाइफ में काई ऐसी लड़कियाँ जो मुझपर फिदा थी उनको मैने इसलिए रिजेक्ट किया था क्यूंकीउनकी गोलाईयाँ बड़ी बड़ी नही थी. मेरेहिसाब से एक औरत की सबसे पहली पहचान थी उसकी चूचियाँ और अगर वो ही औरत होने की गवाही ना दें तो फिर क्या फायडा."हां" मैने हाँफती हुई आवाज़ में कहा और अपने हाथ में आए उस बड़े से अंग को धीरे धीरे दबाने लगा. तब भी मेरे दिमाग़ में ये नही आया के दूसरी छाती को  भी पकड़ लूँ और वो जैसे मेरा दिमाग़ पढ़ रही थी. उसने मेरा दूसरा हाथ भी पकड़ा और अपनी दूसरी चूची पर रख दिया."ज़ोर ज़ोर से दबाओ. मसल डालो"और मेरे लिए शायद इतना इशारा ही काफ़ी था. मैने उसकी चूचियों को जानवर की तरह मसलना शुरू कर दिया और उसके गले पर बेतहाशा चूमने लगा. कोई और लड़की होती तो शायद इस तरह चूची दबाए जाने पर दर्द से बिलबिला पड़ती पर उसने चूं तक नही करी.जब उसने देखा के मैं बस उसकी गले पर चूम रहा हूँ तो उसने मेरा सर पकड़ा और अपनी चूचियों की तरफ धकेला.दबाए जाने के कारण दोनो गोलाईयों का काफ़ी हिस्सा कमीज़ के उपेर से बाहर को निकल रहा था और मेरे होंठ सीधा वहीं जाकर रुके. मैने नीचे से गोलाईयों को उपेर की ओर दबाया ताकि वोऔर कमीज़ के बाहर आएँ और उनके उपेर अपने होंठ और अपनी जीभ फिराने लगा.उसको इस बात का एहसास हो चुका था के मैं दबा दबा कर उसकी कमीज़ के गले सेउसकी गोलाईयाँ जितनी हो सकें बाहर निकलना चाह रहा हूँ."चाहिए?" उसने पुछा"हां?" मैने चौंकते हुए पुछा"ये चाहिए?"

----------


## Rani Agrahari

कमरे में पूरा अंधेरा था और मैं उसकोबिल्कुल देख नही सकता था, बस उसके जिस्म को महसूस कर सकता था पर फिर भीउसके पुच्छने के अंदाज़ से मैं समझ गया के वो अपनी गोलाईयों  की बात कर रही थी.इससे पहले के मैं कोई जवाब देता, उसने मुझे पिछे को धकेला और उठकर बैठगयी. उसके जिस्म की सरसराहट से मैं समझ गया था के वो अपनी कमीज़ उतार रही थी.जब उसने फिर मेरे हाथ पकड़ कर अपनी चूचियों पर रखे तो इस बार मेरे हाथ को उसके नंगेपन का एहसास हुआ. उसने अपनी ब्रा भी उतार दी थी."किस रूप में चाहोगे मुझे?" उसने पुछामुझे सवाल समझ नही आया और इस बार भी उसने शायद मेरा दिमाग़ पढ़ लिया. इससे पहले के मैं उससे मतलब पुछ्ता वो खुद ही बोल पड़ी."किस से सम्भोग चाहोगे आज? जो चाहो मैं वही बनने को तैय्यार हूँ"मुझे अब भी समझ नही आ रहा था."कहो तो तुम्हारी पड़ोसन, तुम्हारे दोस्त की बीवी, एक अंजान लड़की"मुझे अब उसकी बात समझ आ रही थी. शहेर में हम इसे रोल प्लेयिंग कहते थे."कहो तो मैं एक रंडी बन जाऊं"वो बोले जा रही थी."या कोई गंदी ख्वाहिश है तुम्हारी. अपनी माँ, या बहेन, या भाभी को सेक्स  कीख्वाहिश?"मैने फ़ौरन उसकी बात काटी."मेरी बीवी" पता नही कहा से मेरे दिमाग़ में ये ख्याल आया.और इसके आगे मुझे कुच्छ कहने की ज़रूरत नही पड़ी."मेरे साथ आपकी पहली रात है पातिदेव.आपकी बीवी पूरी तरह आपकी है. जैसे चाहिए मज़ा लीजिए"कहते हुए उसने मेरी कमीज़ के बटन खोलने शुरू कर दिए. मेरा दिमाग़ अब भी जैसे काम नही कर रहा था. जो कर रहीथी, बस वो कर रही थी. लग रहा था जैसे वो मर्द हो और मैं औरत.धीरे धीरे उसने मेरे सारे कपड़े उतार दिए और उस अंधेरे में उसकी बाहों में मैं पूरी तरह से नंगा हो गया."काफ़ी बड़ा है" उसके हाथ मेरे योवन प्रहरी  पर थे. वो उसको सहला रही थी.इस बार जब उसने मुझे अपने उपेर खींचातो मैं सीधा उसकी टाँगो के बीच आया. उसने अब भी सलवार पहेन रखी थी पर मेरा पूरी तरह से खड़ा हो चुका था और उसकी  सलवार के उपेर से ही जैसे उसकी यौवन गुहा  के अंदर घुसता जा रहा था. कराही "चाहिए?"फिर वही सवाल."बोलो ना. चाहिए? मुझे तो चाहिए"फिर से एक बार वो उठकर बैठी. अंधेरे में फिर कपड़ो के सरसराने की आवाज़. मैं जानता था के वो सलवार उतार रही है.

----------


## Rani Agrahari

"आ जाओ. पा लो  मुझे" उस वक़्त उसके मुँह से वो गंदे माने जाने वाले शब्दभी कितने मीठे लग रहे थे.उसने मुझे अपने उपेर खींच लिया. मैं फिर उसकी टाँगो के बीच था. मेरे अंदाज़ा सही निकला था. उसने अपनी सलवार उतार दी थी और अब नीचे से पूरीनंगी थी. मेरा हथियार  सीधा उसकी नंगी, भीगी और तपती हुई सहेली पर आ पड़ा.मैं ऐसे बर्ताव कर रहा था जैसे ये मेरा पहली बार हो. अपनी कमर हिलाकर मैं उसकी रानी  में अपना राजा  घुसाने की कोशिश करने लगा."रूको मेरे सरताज" वो ऐसे बोली जैसे सही में मेरी बीवी हो "पहले अपनी बीवी को अपने पति का  चूसने नही दोगे"किसी बच्चे की तरह मैं उसकी बात मानता हुआ बिस्तर पर सीधा लेट गया. वो घुटनो के बल उठकर बिस्तर पर बैठ गयी. अंधेरे में मुझे वो बिल्कुल नज़र नही आ रही थी. बल्कि नीचे ज़मीन पर पड़े उसके सफेद कपड़ो की सिवाय कुच्छ भी नही दिख रहा था.मेरे लिंग  पर मुझे कुच्छ गीला गीला सामहसूस हुआ और मैं समझ गया के ये उसकीजीभ गयी. वो मेरा लिंग चाट रही थी. कभी लिंग  पर जीभ फिराती तो कभी उस से नीचे . उसके एक हाथ ने जड़ से मेरालिंग  पकड़रखा था औरधीरे धीरे हिला रहा था.और फिर मुझे वो एहसास हस जो कभी किसीलड़की से सम्भोग करते  हुए नही हुआ था. उसने जब मेरा लिंग  अपने मुँह में लिया तो वो मज़ा दिया जो किसी लड़की में भी नही आया था.बड़ी देर तक वो यूँ ही मेरा लिंग  चूस्ति रही. कभी चूस्ति, कभी चाटने लगी तो कभी बस यूँ ही बैठी हुई हाथ से हिलाती."बस" मैने बड़ी मुश्किल से कहा "मेरानिकल जाएगा"वो फ़ौरन समझ गयी. अंधेरे में वो हिली, उसका जिस्म मुझे अपने उपेर आतेहुए महसूस हुआ और मेरा लिंग  एक बेहद गरम, बेहद टाइट और बेहद गीली जगह में समा गया.

----------


## Rani Agrahari

मैंने उस से जे भर कर अपनी स्वेच्छा से अपनी जिस्म की भूख मिटाई . अब मुझे समझ नही आ रहा था के ये कोई सपना है या हक़ीकत. पर जो कुच्छ भी था, मेरी ज़िंदगी का सबसे हसीन पल था.वो यूँ ही मेरे उपेर बैठी हिल रही थी.मेरी आँखें भारी हो चली थी. मैं सोना नही चाहता था. मैं तो उसके साथ पूरी रात प्यार करना चाहता था पर अपने आप पर जैसे मेरे काबू नही रहा. पलके ऐसे भारी हो गयी थी जैसे मैं कब्से सोया नही था और आज की रात मुझे अपनी ज़िंदगी में पहली बार सुकून हासिल हुआ था.अपनी कमर उपेर नीचे हिलाती वो झुक कर मेरे उपेर लेट गयी. उसकी छातियाँ मेरे सीने से आकर दब गयी. उसके होंठ मेरे कान के पास आए और वो बहुत धीरे से बोली.फ़ाक़ात एक तेरी याद में सनम,ना सफ़र के रहे, ना वाटन के रहे,बिखरी लाश के इस क़दर टुकड़े हैं,ना क़ाफ़ान के रहे, ना दफ़न के रहे.और उसकी आवाज़ सुनते ही एक अजीब सी ठंडक और बेचैनी जैसे एक साथ मेरे दिलमें उतर गयी. पता नही मैं बेहोश हो गया या नींद के आगोश में चला गया पर उसके बाद कुच्छ याद नही रहा.अगली सुबह जब मेरी आँख खुली तो वो जाचुकी थी. मैं खामोशी से उठा तो मन अजीब तरह से भारी था.समझ नही आ रहा था के ये इसलिए था के मैं अपनी बीवी को धोखा देते हुए एक अजनबी लड़की के साथ सोया था जो एक पाप था या इसलिए के वो लड़की अब मेरेसाथ नही थी और मैं उसको फिर से देखनाचाहता था. फिर वही पाप करना चाहता था.सिर्फ़ ये एहसास के वो अब मेरे पास नही है जैसे मेरी जान निकल रही थी. पहाड़ों में अब भी अजीब सा सन्नाटा था.बाहर सूरज अब भी नही निकला था. चारो तरफ बदल फेले हुए थे. मैने उठकर अपने कपड़े पहने और बाहर आकर फिर अंदाज़े से उस जगह की तरफ चल दिया जहाँ मैने उसको पहली बार देखा था. ना कुच्छ खाया, ना मुँह धोया, बस दीवानो की तरहउठा और उसकी तलाश में चल पड़ा.वो घर जहाँ की उसने बताया था के वो रहती थी अब भी वहीं था. मेरी जान में जान आई. घर के बाहर पहुँच कर मैने कुण्डा खटखटाया.एक बुद्धि औरत ने दरवाज़ा खोला. हाथ में एक डंडा जिसके सहारे वो झुक कर चल रही थी. दूसरे हाथ में एक माला जिसका वो जाप कर रही थी."कहिए" उसने मुझसे पुछामैने उसको बताया के मैं एक लड़की को ढूँढ रहा था. हुलिया बताया और तब मुझे एहसास हुआ के मैने कल रात उसका नाम तक नही पुछा था."मेरी बेटी आशिया?" बुद्धि औरत ने बोलीमैने बताया के मैं नाम नही जानता पर फिर से लड़की का हुलिया बताया."हां मेरी बेटी आशिया. एक साल पहले आते तो शायद मिल लेते"मैं मतलब नही समझा."उसको मरे तो एक साल हो गया"मैं फिर भी मतलब नही समझा और हैरानी से उस औरत को देखने लगा. उसने मुझे वहीं एक पेड़ की तरफ इशारा किया और दरवाज़ा मेरे मुँह पर बंद कर दिया. मैं किसी बेवकूफ़ की तरफ चलता उस पेड़ तक पहुँचा.पेड़ के नीचे एक कब्र बनी हुई थी. एक पत्थर पर हिन्दी और उर्दू में लिखा था,"आशिया"और नाम के नीचे लिखी थी वो शायरी जो उसने कल रात मुझे सुनाई थी.फ़ाक़ात एक तेरी याद में सनम,ना सफ़र के रहे, ना वाटन के रहे,बिखरी लाश के इस क़दर टुकड़े हैं,ना क़ाफ़ान के रहे, ना दफ़न के रहे.मौत की तारीख आज से ठीक एक साल पहले की लिखी हुई थी.जब मैं वापिस गेस्ट हाउस पहुँचा तो बाहर मुझे केर्टेकर मिला. मैने उसको उस लड़की के बारे में बताया जो कल मेरे साथ आई थी."कौन सी लड़की साहब" वो हैरत से मेरीतरफ देखता बोला "आप तो अकेले आए थे"मैने उसको बताया के वो लड़की जिससे मैं बात कर रहा था."मैं तो समझा था के आप वो हनुमान जी से बात कर रहे हैं" उसने मेरे कॉटेज के थोड़ा आगे बनी एक हनुमान जी की मूर्ति की तरफ इशारा किया."आप कल अकेले आए थे साहब" वो फिर बोलाहवा में एक अजीब सी खामोशी थी जैसे कहीं कोई मर गया हो और सारे पेड़, सारी वादियाँ, सारे पहाड़ उसका मातम कर रहे हों. मेरी आँखें भर गयी और कलेजा मुँह को आ गया.मैं रोना चाहता था. दहाड़े मार मार कर रोना चाहता था.मैं उसको हासिल करना चाहता था. फिर उसको प्यार करना चाहता था. मैं उसके साथ होना चाहता था. फिर वही पाप करना चाहता था."उसको तो मरे एक साल हो गया" बुधिया की आवाज़ मेरे कानों में गूँज रही थी."आप कल अकेले आए थे साहब" केर्टेकर की आवाज़ दिमाग़ में घंटियाँ बजा रही थी.मेरा दिल ऐसे उदास था जैसे मेरा जानेक्या खो गया हो, दिल किया के छाती पीटकर, दहाड़े मारकर रो पडू, अपने कपड़े फाड़ दूँ, इस पहाड़ से कूद कर अपनी जान दे दूं.अपनी जान दे दूं.और मदहोशी के से आलम में मेरे कदम पहाड़ के कोने की तरफ चल पड़े, खाई कीतरफ.दोस्तो इस दुनियाँ मे कुछ घटनाए इस तरह की भी होती है दोस्तो आपको ये कहानी कैसी लगी ज़रूर बताना आपकी रानी अग्रहरि

----------


## hahaha6601

xmanji kaha chale gayen aap ki khaniyonko mera SALAAM 
app ke khaniyon ke intzar me aap ke khaniyon ka fan 
/
plese wapas khani start kar dijiyen thanx

----------


## vickky681

बहुत ही बढ़िया स्टोरी रानी  जी

----------


## luckyrohitk4u

:book:Lajawab kahani hai bhai, iski jitni bhi tarif karo kam padenge,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,dhanyawad. :Globe:

----------


## shashi009

*रानीजी, बहुत बढ़िया और दिल को छू लेने वाली कहानी प्रस्तुत की है आपने.... और भी पोस्ट करे.*

----------


## anubhav007

ranisingh जी साक्षी में टोटके से मांगे तो दस लाख बात समझ नही आई मागने थे तो कम से कम दस करोड़ सो करोड़ दस लाख में आज कल होता किया है dear !

----------


## Rani Agrahari

दोस्तों आप सभी के मनोरंजन और इस सूत्र को गति प्रदान करने के लिए पेश है एक नई कहानी " वो कौन थी ? "

----------


## Rani Agrahari

"क्या मैं अंदर आ सकता हूँ?" रचना ने दरवाज़ा खोला तो मैं फूल आगे बढ़ता हुआ बोला"बाहर मत खड़े रहो अंदर आओ, कोई देख लेगा" उसने मेरी शर्ट पकड़ कर मुझे अंदर खींचा और दरवाज़ा बंद कर लिया."अर्रे देखने दो, यहाँ तुम लोगों को जानता ही कौन है" मैं अंदर आता हुआ बोला"जानते फिलहाल नही हैं तो इसका मतलब ये नही के कभी नही जानेंगे. बाद में मोम डॅड से लोग बातें करेंगे तो बताएँगे नही के आपके पिछे आपकी लड़की रात को घर पर लड़के बुलाती है"रचना अपने माँ बाप की एकलौती लड़की थीऔर पिच्छले हफ्ते ही उन्होने इस नये घर में शिफ्ट किया था.मैं पिच्छले 5 साल से उसे जानता था, उससे प्यार करता था और सही मौके की तलाश में था के बात को घरवालो की मर्ज़ी से आगे बढ़ाया जाए. उस रात उसकेमोम डॅड किसी रिलेटिव के यहाँ रुके हुए थे तो उसने मुझे फोन करके बुला लिया.मैं अपना कोट उतारता हुआ ड्रॉयिंग रूममें दाखिल हुआ. रात के करीब 11.30 बज रहे थे. बाहर मौसम ठंडा था पर घर के अंदर हीटर ऑन होने की वजह से कमरे का टेंपॅरेचर गरम था. ड्रॉयिंग रूम में ही उनके घर में काम करने वाली लड़की ज़मीन पर बैठी टीवी देख रही थी.

----------


## Rani Agrahari

"आइ थॉट यू सेड यू वर अलोन?" मैने रचनाकी तरफ देखते हुए कहा तो उसने मुझे आँख मारी और पलट कर फ्रिड्ज से कुच्छ खाने को निकालने लगी.मैं सोफे पर आकर बैठ गया और टीवी देखने लगा. उस लड़की ने एक बार मेरी तरफ देखा. मैं जवाब में मुस्कुराया पर वो अजीब नज़रों से मुझे देखती वहाँ सेउठी और एक कमरे के अंदर चली गयी."यू वाना ईट हियर ओर यू वाना गो टू दा बेडरूम?" रचना ने मुझसे पुछा तो मैने इशारे से कहा के बेडरूम में चलते हैं हाथ में खाने की प्लेट्स उठाए हम उसकेबेडरूम तक पहुँचे."घर तो बहुत मस्त है" मैने खाने की प्लेट्स टेबल पर रखते हुए कहा"और काफ़ी सस्ते में मिला है डॅड कह रहे थे. ही सेड इट वाज़ आ प्रेटी गुड डील" रचना झुकी हुई खाना टेबल पर लगा रही थी.उसने उस वक़्त एक स्कर्ट और टॉप पहेन रखा था. स्कर्ट घुटनो तक था और आगे को झुकी होने के कारण टॉप खींच कर उपेर हो गया था."आइ थिंक प्रेटी गुड डील तो ये है जो मुझे मिली है" मैने आगे बढ़कर उसकी कमर को पकड़ते हुए अपना खड़ा उसकी*** पर टीका दिया."औचह" वो फ़ौरन ऐसे खड़ी हुई जैसे बिच्छू ने डॅंक मार दिया हो "क्या करते हो?""तुम्हें प्यार" मैने फ़ौरन उसको अपनी तरफ घुमाया और होंठ उसके होंठों पर रख दिए.

----------


## Rani Agrahari

"खाना तो खा लो" वो किस के बीच में बोली"पूरी रात पड़ी है""ठंडा हो जाएगा""गरम कर लेंगे. खाने के साथ साथ ज़रा हम दोनो भी ठंडे हो लें"वो अच्छी तरह जानती थी के फिलहाल मुझसे बहस करने का कोई फायडा नही था इसलिए बिना आगे कुच्छ बोले मेरा साथ देने लगी.हम दोनो उसके बेड के पास खड़े हुए थे. वो अपने पंजो पर खड़ी मेरे होंठों को चूस रही थी और मेरे हाथ उसके टॉप के अंदर उसकी नंगी कमर को सहला रहे थे."क्या इरादा है?" अपने पेट पर कपड़ो के उपेर से ही मेरे खड़े को महसूस करते हुए वो बोली"तुम्हें पाने  का" मैं आँख मारते हुएकहा और आगे को झुक कर उसके गले को चूमने लगा. मेरे हाथ अब उसकी कमर से नीचे सरक कर उसकी पिछवाड़े तक पहुँचे."ओह लव" उसने मुझसे लिपट-ते हुए एक ठंडी आह भरी. मैने धीरे धीरे उसके स्कर्ट को उपेर की ओर उठाना शुरू कर दिया."वेट. उतार ही दो" वो बोलीहम दोनो एक पल के लिए अलग हुए और वो मुस्कुराती हुई बेड पर चढ़ कर खड़ी होगयी."लेट्स स्ट्रीप टुगेदर"उसने कहा तो हम दोनो ने एक दूसरे के देखते हुए एक साथ कपड़े उतारने शुरू कर दिए. उसने टी-शर्ट और स्कर्ट के नीचे कुच्छ भी नही पहना हुआ था. अगले ही पल वो नंगी हो चुकी थी."नो अंडरगार्मेंट्स?" मैने मुस्कुराते हुए पुच्छा और पूरी तरह नंगा होकर बिस्तर पर चढ़ गया"पता था के तुम आओगे तो वैसे ही उतारनेपड़ेंगे तो सोचा के पेहेन्के फायडा हीक्या"

----------


## Rani Agrahari

वो बिस्तर पर अपनी पीठ पर लेट गयी और दोनो टांगे खोल दी. मैं इशारा समझ गया. पेट पर उल्टा लेट कर मैने उसकी टाँगो को अपने कंधो पर रखा. उसकी *** किसी फूल की तरह खुल चुकी थी और रस टपका रहीथी."यू आर सोकिंग वेट" मैने कहा और आगे बढ़कर अपने होंठ उसकी जीभ पर टीका दिए."लिक्क मी" उसने ऊँची आवाज़ में सरगोशी की और टाँग उपेर हवा में उठा दी.जैसे जैसे मेरी जीभ उसकी *** की गहराइयों में उतरती रही, वैसे वैसे उसकी मेरे बालों पर पकड़ और मज़बूत होती रही. नीचे से वो कभी बिस्तर पर अपनी गांद को कभी रगड़ने लगती तो कभी एडीयन नीचे रख कर अपनी *** मेरे मुँह पर दबाने लगती."सक मी ... लिक्क इट .... जीभ घुसाओ अंदर.... अंगुली डालो"जब वो इस तरह से बोलने लगती तो मैं समझजाता था के वो गरम हो गयी थी."मेरा चाहिए?" मैने सहेली से मुँह हटा कर पुच्छा"हां""*** में या पहले मुँह में लोगि?""*** मी फर्स्ट .... आइ विल सक यू लेटर. पूरी रात पड़ी है" वो बेसब्री होते हुए बोली और मुझे अपने उपेर खींचने लगी."कम ऑन ... हरी अप ... फक मी फास्ट"मैं पूरा उसके उपेर आ गया तो उसने खुद ही हाथ हम दोनो के बीच ले जाकर मेरा *** पकड़ा और अपनी *** के मुँह पर लगा दिया."घुसाओ अंदर"मैने हल्का सा धक्का मारा और *** उसकी*** में ऐसे गया जैसे मक्खन में गरम च्छुरी.

----------


## Rani Agrahari

"ओह गॉश ..... " मैने धक्के मारने शुरू किए तो उसने फिर सरगोशी की "यू अरे *** मी सो वेल ... सो डीप .... पूरा घुसाओ ना अंदर जान ....""मज़ा आ रहा है?" मैने उसकी आँखों में देखते हुए पुच्छा"बहुत ..... यू आर *** माइ *** सो वेल बेबी ...."उसकी दोनो टांगे मेरी कमर पर लिपटी हुई थी और मेरे हर धक्के के साथ उसकी बड़ी बड़ी छातियाँ ऐसे हिल रही थी जैसे अंदर पानी भरा हो. मैने आगे झुक कर उसका एक निपल अपने मुँह में लिया."सक देम माइ लव ... सक देम"मैं बारी बारी उसकी दोनो छातियाँ चूस्ता हुआ उसकी *** पर धक्के मारता रहा. कमरा वासना के एक तूफान से भर गयाथा और रचना की चीखने चिल्लाने की आवाज़ से गूँज रहा था. वो ऐसी थी थी, जबएग्ज़ाइटेड होती तो ज़ोर ज़ोर से चिल्लाने लगती थी."यू वाना चेंज पोज़?" मैने पुछा"न्प ... डोंट टेक इट आउट. कीप फ**ग. अपना  अंदर ही रखो प्लस्ससस्स" वो फ़ौरनबोलीअब मेरे हर धक्के के साथ वो अपनी कमर बिस्तर पर पटक रही थी और कोशिश कर रही थी के मेरा लिंग जितना अंदर हो सके ले ले. एक बार फिर उसे चोद्ते हुए मैं झुका और उसके सूजे हुए निपल्स को चूसने लगा, अपनी जीभ से उसकी छातियाँ को चाटने लगा."दाँत से काटो" उसने खुद कहा तो मैने एक निपल पर अपने दाँत गड़ाए."आ ... इतनी ज़ोर से नही ... धीरे"मेरे हाथ उसके पुर जिस्म पर घूमते हुएनीचे उसकी कमर  पर आ टीके. मैने अपने दोनो हाथों से नीचे उसके कूल्हों को पड़का और उपेर की ओर उठाया ताकि अपना  और अंदर तक घुसा सकूँ. जवाब में उसने भी अपनी टाँगें मेरी कमर से उपेर सरकाकर मेरे कंधो पर रख दी और कमर  और ज़्यादा हवा में उठा दी.

----------


## Rani Agrahari

"*** मुझे" वो वासना से पागल होती जैसे रोने ही वाली थी "ज़ोर से **** ना.... आइ आम अबौट टू कम"मैने धक्को की तेज़ी और बढ़ा दी."लेट मी राइड युवर ***" कुच्छ देर बाद वो हान्फ्ते हुए बोली तो मैं उसके उपेर से हटकर नीचे आकर लेट गया. वो एक पल के लिए अपनी साँस संभालती हुई उठ कर बैठ गयी और फिर अपनी टाँगें मेरे दोनो तरफ रख कर बैठ गयी."इट्स ड्राइ ... घुसेगा नही" मैने कहा तो वो रुकी और नीचे झुक कर *** थोड़ा सा अपने मुँह में लिया, जीभ रगड़ कर थूक से गीला किया और फिर सीधी होकर अपनी सहेली  पर लगाया."आआहह" *** पकड़े वो नीचे को बैठी तो इस बार मेरे मुँह से भी आह छूट पड़ी. अपने दोनो हाथ मेरी छाती पर रख कर वो अपनी कमर  उपेर नीचे हिलाने लगी. उसके शरीर के साथ उसकी छातियाँ ऐसे हिल रहीथी जैसे पपीते के पेड़ पर लटके दो पपीते हवा के झोंके से हिल रहे हों."आइ डोंट थिंक आइ कॅन होल्ड एनी लॉंगर" मैने कहा और उसके दोनो छातियाँको अपने हाथ में जाकड़ लिया."थ्ट्स ओके ... मेरा भी होने वाला है" वो अपने कमर  तेज़ी से हिलाते हुए बोली"जब मैं कहूँ तो उठ जाना. निकलने वाला होगा तो बता दूँगा""नही ... *** में ही निकालो ... मुझे वो एक पिल ला देना ....." उसने कहा और अपनी कमर को और तेज़ी से हिलाने लगी."खाना ठंडा हो गया" जब वासना का तूफान उठा तो मैने खाने की तरफ देखता हुआ बोला.

----------


## Rani Agrahari

"हां हमारे साथ साथ खाने को भी ठंडा होना ही था" वो हँसते हुए बोली "रूको मैं गरम करके लाती हूँ""नही" मैने उसका माथा चूमा और उठकर बैठ गया "आप आराम कीजिए. गुलाम है ना सेवा करने के लिए"मैं खाने की प्लेट्स उठाए नीचे किचन में आया तो वो काम करने वाली लड़की अब भी वहीं बैठी टीवी देख रही थी और तब मुझे ध्यान आया के किस तरह मैं और रचना दोनो ही पूरी तरह उसको भूल चुके थे.जितनी ज़ोर ज़ोर से रचना थोड़ी देर पहले शोर मचा रही थी, मुझे पूरा यकीन था के उसने नीचे सुना ज़रूर होगा. उपेरसे मेरी हालत ऐसी थी के कोई एक नज़र देख कर बता दे के मैं उपेर क्या करके आरहा हूँ.जब उसने नज़र भरके मुझे देखा तो जाने क्यूँ पर मैं शर्मिंदा हो गया. वो उमर में कोई 14-15 साल की थी इसलिए मैं अंदाज़ा नही लगा पाया के वो सेक्स के बारे में जानती है के नही. क्या उसे समझ आया के उपेर क्या हो रहा था या नही. मेरी नज़र उससे मिली तो मैं खिसिया कर मुस्कुराया. जवाब में वो मुझे वैसे ही घूर कर देखती रही और फिर उठ कर कमरे में चली गयी."शिट मॅन " मैने अपने आप से कहा और खाना गरम करने लगा. कुच्छ देर बाद ही वो अपने हाथ में एक पिल्लो और चादर उठाए आई और बेसमेंट का दरवाज़ा खोल करसीढ़ियाँ उतर कर नीचे चली गयी."चलो अच्छा है के ये नीचे बेसमेंट में रहती है. अट लीस्ट रात भर हमारी आवाज़ें तो नही सुनेगी" मैने दिल ही दिल में सोचा और खाना गरम करके फिर रचना के रूम में पहुँचा.

----------


## Rani Agrahari

"वी वर टू लाउड यार" मैने उसे कहा"आइ नो ... बहुत चिल्लाने लगती हूँ ना मैं?" वो भी शर्मिंदा सी होती मेरी तरफ देखने लगीमैं उसे बताने ही वाला था के नीचे वो लड़की सब सुन रही थी के मुझसे पहले रचना बोल पड़ी."यू डिड्न्ट गेट दा सपून्स?"तब मैने देखा के मैं सपून्स नीचे ही छ्चोड़ आया था."होल्ड ऑन. मैं ले आती हूँ. हाथ भी धोनेहैं मुझे" कहकर वो बिस्तर से उठी और नीचे चली गयी.मैं बैठा उसका इंतेज़ार ही कर रहा था के कोई 10 मिनिट बाद एक बर्तन गिरने और फिर रचना के चिल्लाने की आवाज़ आई. मैं फ़ौरन बिस्तर से उतरा और नीचे की तरफ भगा."यू ओके बेबी?" कहता हुआ मैं नीचे आया और ड्रॉयिंग रूम में जो देखा, वो देख कर मेरी साँस उपेर की उपेर और नीचे की नीचे रह गयी.रचना नीचे ज़मीन पर उल्टी पड़ी थी और वो काम करने वाली लड़की उसकी कमर पर चढ़ि बैठी थी. एक हाथ से उसने रचना के बाल पकड़ रखे थे और दूसरे हाथ से एक चाकू उसकी गर्दन पर चला रही थी, जैसे कोई बकरा हलाल कर रही हो.मेरे मुँह से चीख निकल गयी.मेरे चिल्लाने की आवाज़ सुनकर वो मेरीतरफ पलटी और अपने हाथ को एक झटका दिया.अगले ही पल रचना की गर्दन कट कर धड़ सेअलग हो उसके हाथ में आ गयी.मेरे मुँह से फिर चीख निकल गयी."ही ही ही ही !!" इस बार मेरी चीख के जवाब में वो हस्ती हुई कटा हुआ सर लिए फिर बेसमेंट का दरवाज़ा खोल कर नीचे भाग गयी.मैं कुच्छ देर वहाँ खड़ा रचना की सर कटी लाश देखता रहा. तभी बेसमेंट का दरवाज़ा फिर खुला और वो फिर चाकू लिए बाहर निकली. इस बार मैने भाग कर अपने आपको बाथरूम में बंद कर लिया और तब तक वहीं रहा जब तक के पोलीस वालो ने दरवाज़ा तोड़ नही दिया."क्या हुआ? वॉट हॅपंड हियर?" कुच्छ देर बाद एक पोलिसेवला मेरी आँखों में टॉर्च मारता हुआ चिल्ला कर मुझसे पुच्छ रहा था. मेरे सामने ही रचना के मोम डॅड बैठे रो रहे थे और मुझे देख रहे थे."यौर मैड किल्ड हर. उस लड़की ने मार डाला उसे"वो दोनो हैरत से मेरी तरफ देखने लगे."व्हाट मैड? हमने इस घर में फिलहाल कोई मैड रखी ही नही है. ढूँढ रहे हैं अब तक" उसके बाप का जवाब आया"क्या बकते हो?" मैं लगभग चिल्ला पड़ा"तो वो कौन है जो नीचे बेसमेंट में रहती है?"इस बार रचना के मोम डॅड के साथ पोलिसेवाले भी मुझे हैरत से देखने लगे."कौन सा बेसमेंट?" एक पोलिसेवला बोला"इस घर में तो कोई बेसमेंट है ही नही"

----------


## xman

बहुत अच्छी कहानी है रानी जी जल्दी से आगे पोस्ट करें और आपके इस कार्य के लिए मेरी तरफ से रेपो

----------


## Rani Agrahari

बहुत अच्छी कहानी है रानी जी जल्दी से आगे पोस्ट करें और आपके इस कार्य के लिए मेरी तरफ से रेपोधन्यवाद Xman जी मैं आपके ही सूत्र को गति प्रदान कर रही हूँ ।

----------


## vijay prjapati

bahut badiya

----------


## Balrajg1970

बहुत अच्छी कहानी है रानी जी जल्दी से आगे पोस्ट करें और आपके इस कार्य के लिए मेरी तरफ से रेपोधन्यवाद

----------


## gyatridelhi786@gmail.com

wow so nice 
good story

----------


## aktyagis

kahani ko aage update karo bhai

----------


## lallal

कहानी को पूरा कर के छोडना चाहिए ऐसे सुस्पंस रहता हे

----------


## TheSuraj

अच्छा सूत्र है

----------


## hindi9

भूतीय अनुभव ग्रामीण और शहरी दोनो क्षेत्रों मे हो सकते हैं

----------


## hani786

good story maja agya

----------


## xman

> good story maja agya


मित्र आपको कहानी अच्छी  लग रही तो फिर Dislike क्यों दे रहे हो ।

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

जनाब क्या भुत सचमुच होतें हैं <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<???????????????????

----------


## hindi9

is thread ko jaari rakhein

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

Kahani ko age kyu nhi badha rhe hai.

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

कहानीकार कंहा चले गएँ हैं जनाब जल्द सूत्र में आयें <<<<<<<

----------


## loolugupta

भाई साहेब इतनी डरावनी कहानी आप कहा से धुंध के लाये हो मेरे तो रोंगटे ही खड़े हो गए मुझे तो अब अपने ही घर में रात को डर लगने लगा है

----------


## Jogia21

कहानीकार कंहा चले गएँ हैं जनाब जल्द सूत्र में आयें

----------


## crushh

पृष्ठ २२ से ले कर २६ तक की आखिरी ३ कहानियाँ असली जैसी लगी।

----------


## Prasun

Bahut dilchasp

----------

